# Gratitude in the Gethsemane



## kayte (Jul 2, 2008)

I am going through a really challenging place. I am at a _Crossroads _
In African American folk tradition,The Crossroad is the point of initiation where the musicians battled for their very souls and played their fingers off. So...in surrender to this and claiming faith...
Faith means..(to me) faith means taking the next action even when you feel like giving up..faith means...just taking it one step..even if you cannot see the next step...trusting God has the destination and that all things _no matter what they look like _are really working together for good. I know others are in their own crossroads...it could be relationship,finances,vision,career,family,health...and God help us, some of us are even  encountering _all _of these...at once 

I wondered about a gratitude challenge as a way of affirmimg faith,
seeing the blessing in every day, to keep on,keeping on and not give up..especially just before the miracle,and because there really is so much to be grateful for and because our Lord is worthy and is an awesome God.

Maybe just a 7 day challenge to start where everyday we could check in and either say/name a gratitude or a bible verse or just to say ..
"said thank you to God" A friend of mine did this ..for a year..one day at a time........ and she said it changed her life..


_In everything give thanks; for this is God’s will for you in Christ Jesus._
_1 Thessalonians 5:18 NIV_

_Thanks be to God for His indescribable gift!_
_2 Corinthians 9:15 NKJV_

_And let the peace of God rule in your hearts…and be ye thankful._
_Colossians 3:15 KJV_

_I will thank you, Lord, with all my heart; I will tell of all the marvelous things you have done. I will be filled with joy because of you. I will sing praises to your name, O Most High._
_Psalm 9:1-2 NLT_


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 2, 2008)

That's a great idea!   Just let me know when you want to start.


----------



## kayte (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh good! I am so glad I am not alone. 

I was thinking Independence Day to give/ allow time to any who want to join.....or as an alternative the first Sunday in this month..July 6th....


----------



## plainj (Jul 2, 2008)

I love this idea. I need it RIGHT NOW! I don't know if I'll actively participate but I'll be taking plenty of notes. Still learning how to get through the rough patches while continuing to praise and thank God.


----------



## NGraceO (Jul 2, 2008)

I also think this idea is splendid( splendid...who _says_ that??)! I would love to join. I have began challenging myself every morning to get and just thank God for allowing me to see another day and not take life for granted period. I'll be checking in!


----------



## kayte (Jul 2, 2008)

> That's a great idea!  Just let me know when you want to start


 



> love this idea. I need it RIGHT NOW! I don't know if I'll actively participate but I'll be taking plenty of notes. Still learning how to get through the rough patches while continuing to praise and thank God


 


> I also think this idea is splendid( splendid...who _says_ that??)! I would love to join. I have began challenging myself every morning to get and just thank God for allowing me to see another day and not take life for granted period. I'll be checking in!


 
Thank you all..._I really need this_ and am glad we are willing 
to soldier on through gratitudes. 

Shall we just get started,then...almost right away? 
Say lets give one more day to give anyone else a chance to join?
and then start Friday July 4rth - 
finishing the on 7th day Thurday July 10th.


----------



## kayte (Jul 4, 2008)

*DAY 1*
Getting started! For me..I really want this 7 day gratitude challenge to jumpstart
a life long one day at a time entering into a gratitude diary one daily concious gratitude. 
In terms of the challenge.... We can enter a gratitude ..it can be named ,claimed  or anonymous,and/or it can include a bible verse that inspired your gratitude or a verse / prayer of thanksgiving.. ..
or however..you feel moved to express thanks 

Giving thanks o precious Lord for not giving up today..and that YOU reminded me not to and that YOU never give up on me. 
and I won't give up either.Thank you for the LOVE that never fails.In the name of Jesus. Amen

Gratitude ...Grateful for not gving up

_My tongue is the pen of a ready writer_
_Psalm 45 _


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 4, 2008)

I am thankful to GOD this morning for being awesome and all-powerful!  I can't imagine living life without the security of knowing that He is in complete control.  I am thankful that He wants the best for me and knows what is best for me. I am thankful in advance for open doors and favor.


Now to Him who is able to do exceedingly abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that works in us, to Him be glory in the church by Christ Jesus to all generations, forever and ever. Amen. (Ephesian 3:20-21)


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 5, 2008)

Day 2: For His Mercy Endureth Forever (Psalms 136)

1 O give thanks unto the LORD; for he is good: for his mercy endureth for ever. 
2 O give thanks unto the God of gods: for his mercy endureth for ever.
3 O give thanks to the Lord of lords: for his mercy endureth for ever. 
4 To him who alone doeth great wonders: for his mercy endureth for ever. 
5 To him that by wisdom made the heavens: for his mercy endureth for ever.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 5, 2008)

This is so true I am feeling this same way in my life. Last night when I went to sleep God said to me "Weep endureth only for one night but Joy will come in the Mourning". Then God spoke to me that this Time Next Year I will not be in this same place where I am at. Thanks for both of your posts and encouraging words!


----------



## kayte (Jul 5, 2008)

Today ..I am thankful for the gift of forgiveness.....it is always available to give...I am willing to practice it at all times...all I have to do is be willing to forgive others,no matter what has been done..no matter what feelings I still harbor,no matter how much I humanly feel I still need to process...my part is to be willing to offer it up to God who always forgives me and The blessed Holy Spirit will do the rest. 

The gift of forgiveness also comes to me for any harm I may have done knowingly or unknowingly including those sins I enjoy..or mask, I offer at the foot of the cross all these wrongs and that I will, through Christ to do better.By HIS stripes I am healed. 

_I bless and thank you God for the divine gift and healing power _
_of forgiveness.It was through your precious Son who died on the cross so that we might be forgiven. We have been promised Your blessed Holy Spirit. You have enable and empowered us as human beings the supernatural gift to release any wrong ...in forgiveness and love. And thus we are divinely blessed with love and peace and harmony. For these blessings and more,we Praise you,Lord. Bless my sisters on the journey,in the Holy name of Jesus ._

Today's gratitude....*Forgiveness*

"The Lord our God is merciful and forgiving, even though we have rebelled against him."
Daniel 9:9

Ephesians 4:32 KJV) And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.

Isaiah 53:5 KJV) But he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace was upon him; and with his stripes we are healed.

Psalms 107:20 KJV) He sent his word, and healed them, and delivered them from their destructions.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 5, 2008)

Today I am thankful that there is nothing to hard for God. And that one word from God can change my whole situation. That everything works for good to them that love God and are called according to his purposes and that God has it every situation in control. Also that God is perfecting that which concerns me.


----------



## kayte (Jul 6, 2008)

*Day 3*
Today I am grateful for the community of Church or the Church of community namely my church but others too that allow those who love Christ a loving sanctuary to heal and learn and draw strength and inspiration even among the imperfections of being human,we gather to glorify the name of our Father and Christ and The Holy Spirit.
I love my Church and thank God for its ministers deacons,ushers,choir,members,chef,custodial,
administration,visitors ...
....it has been_ a shelter in the time of storm_ 

Today's gratitude ..*The Church*

_Thank God, there are those who really love the Word of God, and delight to meet, in holy fellowship, for the study of its precious truths. May the Lord increase the number of such, and bless them abundantly._

Psalm 122 (kjv)

A Song of degrees of David. 

I was glad when they said unto me, Let us go into the house of the LORD.
Our feet shall stand within thy gates, O Jerusalem.
Jerusalem is builded as a city that is compact together:
Whither the tribes go up, the tribes of the LORD, unto the testimony of Israel, to give thanks unto the name of the LORD.
For there are set thrones of judgment, the thrones of the house of David.
Pray for the peace of Jerusalem: they shall prosper that love thee.
Peace be within thy walls, [and] prosperity within thy palaces.
For my brethren and companions' sakes, I will now say, Peace [be] within thee.
Because of the house of the LORD our God I will seek thy good.
 

Gather the people together, men and women and children, and the stranger that is within thy gates, that they may hear, and that they may learn, and fear the Lord your God, and observe to do all the words of this law; and that their children, who have not known it, may hear, and learn to fear the Lord your God, as long as ye live in the land whither ye go over Jordan to possess it (Deut. 31:12,13)


And let us consider and give attentive, continuous care to watching over one another, studying how we may stir up to love and helpful deeds and noble activities; not forsaking or neglecting to assemble together (as believers), as is the habit of some people, but admonishing (warning, urging and encouraging) one another, and all the more faithfully as you see the Day approaching (Hebrews 10:24,25).


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 6, 2008)

I am grateful today that God is supplying all my needs,each and everyone of them. That the battle is not mine it's the Lord's. And that God's goodness ,mercy, and favor are following me. I worship him with thanksgiving and praise.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 6, 2008)

Psalms 100
Make a joyful shout to the LORD, all you lands!
Serve the LORD with gladness; Come before His presence with singing.
Know that the LORD, He is God; It is He who has made us, and not we ourselves;[a]
We are His people and the sheep of His pasture. 
Enter into His gates with thanksgiving, And into His courts with praise. 
Be thankful to Him, and bless His name.
For the LORD is good; His mercy is everlasting, 
And His truth endures to all generations.

I thank God for being an ever present help and upholding me inspite of myself. He is worthy!!


----------



## kayte (Jul 7, 2008)

*Day 4* 
_oh boy_ on a morning when EVERYTHING is going wrong...
really feeling tested...

I have gratitude for GOD,and JESUS and THE HOLY SPIRIT 
and LOVE as GOD IS LOVE...God's love and peace beyond human understanding...  

Today's gratitude ..my heavenly Father,His Son and,The Holy Spirit 

The LORD your God is testing you to find out whether you love him with all your heart and with all your soul.Deuteronomy 30:20 

O LORD, God of Israel, there is no God like you in heaven above or on earth below you who keep your covenant of love with your servants who continue wholeheartedly in your way

John 3:16 "For God so loved the world that he gave his only begotten son, that whosoever believeth in him shall not perish but have everlasting life!"

Jesus Christ speaking] I came that they might have life, and might have it abundantly [that it might be full and meaningful] (John 10:10).

Nothing shall separate us from the love of God
Romans 8:35


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Kayte, your verse was perfect today because I also believe that I am also being tested.  However, I am confident that if we are being tested it is because whatever it is that we are waiting on is getting closer! 

Today, I thank God that through every test and trial He gives us the ability to withstand it and a means of escape. He is a kind and generous God!

1 Corinthians 10:13

 "13: There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it."


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 7, 2008)

Today I am grateful that God gave me patience for today and the knowledge to trust him with all my heart and lean not to my own undrstanding. To remain steadfast,and to hold my emotions in check. Trusting in God means that I will quickly move out of the wilderness and into God's promises which are true.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 8, 2008)

I thank God for being worthy of all honor and praise.

Psalms 138: 1-5

 1 I will praise you, O LORD, with all my heart; 
       before the "gods" I will sing your praise. 
 2 I will bow down toward your holy temple 
       and will praise your name 
       for your love and your faithfulness, 
       for you have exalted above all things 
       your name and your word. 
 3 When I called, you answered me; 
       you made me bold and stouthearted. 
 4 May all the kings of the earth praise you, O LORD, 
       when they hear the words of your mouth. 
 5 May they sing of the ways of the LORD, 
       for the glory of the LORD is great.


----------



## kayte (Jul 8, 2008)

*Day 5*
Once again....this morning witnessing ... the door opened to close to open again....and wondering what ..what....whaaaaat?
Too many coincidences of multiple disruptions.....and in the spiritual realm there is no such thing as coincidence... but God is sovereign.
I am offering gratitude for work of the heart and its financial abundant prosperous rewards and benefits to receive to be able to give more 
and offering gratitude IN ADVANCE for these numerous opportunities of work of the heart and prosperity 

Today's gratitude ..blessed divine work of the heart as a gift from God,
that prospers me abundantly and my work gives joy to me and blessings to all who receive of it ...and I am blessed abundantly given more... to abundantly give more



_He that openeth, and no man shutteth; and shutteth and no man openeth; I know thy works: behold, I have set before thee an open door, and no man can shut it: for thou hast a little strength, and hast kept My word, and hast not denied My name._ 

Because to each one of us, God has set right in front of us an open door, a gateway, a portal, an opportunity to build our lives with Him. 

This is really what God has done for each of us. Before each one of us, He has set an open door. To each of us is given that ultimate faculty: choice. _And no one can close the door that God has opened for you or for me. No one except ourselves._ 

And we must use that door. It is there to go thru. And if we put the "little strength" given us by God into living for Him, if we use it to keep His word, and we refuse, no matter how much the world attempts to get us to deny Him, we can go [I]thru it to our bright futur[/I]e.  

*Does anyone doubt that Jesus has set in front of you an open door? In front of you? Turn to Luke 4:16-22 and let's read: And he came to Nazareth, where he had been brought up: and, as his custom was, he went into the synagogue on the sabbath day, and stood up for to read. And there was delivered unto him the book of the prophet Esaias. And when he had opened the book, he found the place where it was written, The Spirit of the Lord [is] upon me, because he hath anointed me to preach the gospel to the poor; he hath sent me to heal the brokenhearted, to preach deliverance to the captives, and recovering of sight to the blind, to set at liberty them that are bruised, To preach the acceptable year of the Lord.​3John2 Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth 
It is good and comely for one to eat and to drink, and to enjoy the good of all his labour that he taketh under the sun all the days of his life." Ecc5:18* 



> Kayte, your verse was perfect today because I also believe that I am also being tested. However, I am confident that if we are being tested it is because whatever it is that we are waiting on is getting closer!


 
I so needed to hear this Sashaa08,that I'm not alone and also that _I believe you _..we are being tested not only because we ARE getting closer to what we are waiting on .... but also because the WHAT.. we are waiting on...is going to be Bigger & Better than we imagine..... 
Thanks be to God for His indescribable gift


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 8, 2008)

kayte said:


> *Day 5*
> I so needed to hear this Sashaa08,that I'm not alone and also that _I believe you _..we are being tested not only because we ARE getting closer to what we are waiting on .... but also because the WHAT.. we are waiting on...is going to be Bigger & Better than we imagine.....
> Thanks be to God for His indescribable gift



Bigger & Better!?!? :woohoo2: Girl, you better say that again!  We need a high-five smilie!


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 8, 2008)

1 Corinthians 2:9



 But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him.

Today I am grateful that God is walking with me and blessing me as I wait for my breakthrough. And for the paticipants in this thread whose helpful posts help me to keep my focus on The Lord and not my problems.


----------



## kayte (Jul 9, 2008)

> Bigger & Better!?!? :woohoo2: Girl, you better say that again! *We need a high-five smilie! *



Amen! BIGGER & BETTER & MORE BOUNTIFUL  






ASK AND YE SHALL RECEIVE!..tee-hee


----------



## kayte (Jul 9, 2008)

*Day 6*
Today I would like to give praise and thanks for beauty and for the gift of being a woman..and a daughter of God

Today's gratitude being a daughter of God..beauty and a woman

Psalm 139:14: "I will praise thee; for I am fearfully [and] wonderfully made: marvellous are thy works; and [that] my soul knoweth right well." ...

*Song of Solomon*"I am black and comely, O daughters of Jerusalem": 
*

Psalm 45*

_1My heart is inditing a good matter: I speak of the things which I have made touching the king: my tongue is the pen of a ready writer. _
_2Thou art fairer than the children of men: grace is poured into thy lips: therefore God hath blessed thee for ever. _


_9Kings' daughters were among thy honourable women: upon thy right hand did stand the queen in gold of Ophir._ 
_10Hearken, O daughter, and consider, and incline thine ear; forget also thine own people, and thy father's house; _
_11So shall the king greatly desire thy beauty: for he is thy Lord; and worship thou him. _

_12And the daughter of Tyre shall be there with a gift; even the rich among the people shall intreat thy favour. _
_13The king's daughter is all glorious within: her clothing is of wrought gold. _
_14She shall be brought unto the king in raiment of needlework: the virgins her companions that follow her shall be brought unto thee. _
_15With gladness and rejoicing shall they be brought: they shall enter into the king's palace. _
_16Instead of thy fathers shall be thy children, whom thou mayest make princes in all the earth. 17I will make thy name to be remembered in all generations: therefore shall the people praise thee for ever and ever._

*1 Corinthians 11 *
But if a woman have long hair, it is a glory to her: for her hair is given her for a covering.



> 1 Corinthians 2:9
> But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him.
> 
> Today I am grateful that God is walking with me and blessing me as I wait for my breakthrough. And for the paticipants in this thread whose helpful posts help me to keep my focus on The Lord and not my problems.


 
Love that verse..Co-signing with you! ...thanking all partcipants ..this has been such a blessing


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 9, 2008)

ultrasuedea said:


> 1 Corinthians 2:9
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ultra, that is a classic verse! One of my favs!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 9, 2008)

Today, I am grateful for staying power and being a "kept" woman! 

 Fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, yes, I will help you, I will uphold you with My righteous right hand. Isaiah 41:10


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 9, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Ultra, that is a classic verse! One of my favs!



Yes this verse reminds me that when the blessings come they will be great.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 9, 2008)

Psalm 126
A Harvest of JoyA Song of Ascents.
1When the Lord restored the fortunes of Zion,*
   we were like those who dream. 
2Then our mouth was filled with laughter,
   and our tongue with shouts of joy;
then it was said among the nations,
   ‘The Lord has done great things for them.’ 
3The Lord has done great things for us,
   and we rejoiced. 


4Restore our fortunes, O Lord,
   like the watercourses in the Negeb. 
5May those who sow in tears
   reap with shouts of joy. 
6Those who go out weeping,
   bearing the seed for sowing,
shall come home with shouts of joy,
   carrying their sheaves. 
I am grateful today for the ability to persevere.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 10, 2008)

We may not see the harvest when we want to, but God is just and He will not be mocked. Today, I am thankful that if we continue to press (even when it seems that the harder we press, the worse the situation becomes), that He is faithful to bring it to pass. Great is Thy faithfulness!


Galations 6: 7-10
7 Do not be deceived, God is not mocked; for whatever a man sows, that he will also reap. 8 For he who sows to his flesh will of the flesh reap corruption, but he who sows to the Spirit will of the Spirit reap everlasting life. 9 And let us not grow weary while doing good, for in due season we shall reap if we do not lose heart. 10 Therefore, as we have opportunity, let us do good to all, especially to those who are of the household of faith.


----------



## magviv (Jul 10, 2008)

I want to join in! Today I am grateful for the job I have. It is sometimes stressful and there are difficult moments but God continues to demonstrate to me every day that as long as I have faith in Him no weapon formed against me shall prosper.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 10, 2008)

magviv said:


> I want to join in! Today I am grateful for the job I have. It is sometimes stressful and there are difficult moments but God continues to demonstrate to me every day that as long as I have faith in Him no weapon formed against me shall prosper.



Welcome! And you're right...no weapon formed against us will prosper!


----------



## plainj (Jul 10, 2008)

I am thankful for this thread. I've been feeling heavy lately and I've been fighting off those bad thoughts that want to overtake me and make me miserable. Reading this thread lifts my burdens and distracts my thoughts. I think I'll make a copy and read the posts over and over. I will get a breakthrough!! I hope this thread continues past day 7. Thank you ladies. Thank you Kayte for suggesting this. Be blessed.


----------



## Kiadodie (Jul 10, 2008)

plainj said:


> I am thankful for this thread. I've been feeling heavy lately and I've been fighting off those bad thoughts that want to overtake me and make me miserable. Reading this thread lifts my burdens and distracts my thoughts. I think I'll make a copy and read the posts over and over. I will get a breakthrough!! I hope this thread continues past day 7. Thank you ladies. Thank you Kayte for suggesting this. Be blessed.


 

The above is how I feel exactly. I've been going thru the negative, useless thoughts and so much confusion in the past couple of weeks.  It makes me want to quit sometimes then I remember that God _does_ have a plan for me.  This makes me hopeful.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 10, 2008)

I am thankful today because deep in my heart and in my spirit I know that God is working everything out for my good. And since I believe this then I need to act like I know this by controlling my emotions and remaining calm.          





Psalm 118
 1 Give thanks to the LORD, for he is good; 
       his love endures forever. 

 2 Let Israel say: 
       "His love endures forever." 

 3 Let the house of Aaron say: 
       "His love endures forever." 

 4 Let those who fear the LORD say: 
       "His love endures forever." 

 5 In my anguish I cried to the LORD, 
       and he answered by setting me free. 

 6 The LORD is with me; I will not be afraid. 
       What can man do to me? 

 7 The LORD is with me; he is my helper. 
       I will look in triumph on my enemies. 

 8 It is better to take refuge in the LORD 
       than to trust in man. 

 9 It is better to take refuge in the LORD 
       than to trust in princes. 

 10 All the nations surrounded me, 
       but in the name of the LORD I cut them off. 

 11 They surrounded me on every side, 
       but in the name of the LORD I cut them off. 

 12 They swarmed around me like bees, 
       but they died out as quickly as burning thorns; 
       in the name of the LORD I cut them off. 

 13 I was pushed back and about to fall, 
       but the LORD helped me. 

 14 The LORD is my strength and my song; 
       he has become my salvation. 

 15 Shouts of joy and victory 
       resound in the tents of the righteous: 
       "The LORD's right hand has done mighty things! 

 16 The LORD's right hand is lifted high; 
       the LORD's right hand has done mighty things!" 

 17 I will not die but live, 
       and will proclaim what the LORD has done. 

 18 The LORD has chastened me severely, 
       but he has not given me over to death. 

 19 Open for me the gates of righteousness; 
       I will enter and give thanks to the LORD. 

 20 This is the gate of the LORD 
       through which the righteous may enter. 

 21 I will give you thanks, for you answered me; 
       you have become my salvation. 

 22 The stone the builders rejected 
       has become the capstone; 

 23 the LORD has done this, 
       and it is marvelous in our eyes. 

 24 This is the day the LORD has made; 
       let us rejoice and be glad in it. 

 25 O LORD, save us; 
       O LORD, grant us success. 

 26 Blessed is he who comes in the name of the LORD. 
       From the house of the LORD we bless you. [a] 

 27 The LORD is God, 
       and he has made his light shine upon us. 
       With boughs in hand, join in the festal procession 
       up * to the horns of the altar. 

 28 You are my God, and I will give you thanks; 
       you are my God, and I will exalt you. 

 29 Give thanks to the LORD, for he is good; 
       his love endures forever*


----------



## kayte (Jul 10, 2008)

*Day 7*
Today I am grateful for God's gift of vision and God's gift of protection
even when or/ especially when it does not feel like we are being sheltered or have a future. I was going to post Psalm 91 but after finding it today 3times!...First reading it in devotion books.... two times... each in two different books 
and then also today one... online..it was noted and confirmed by the Lord that an excerpt from the online devotion  needs to be posted. as well 

Today's gratitude.... God's gift of vision beyond what I can ask or even imagine and.. God's gift of protection...


_Have you ever despaired in the long hours of night, calling out to God in your darkest hours like the psalmist in today's reading? Or, have you exprienced God's answer break forth in the dawn bringing light through His wonderful mercy as in this magnificent Psalm 89? Don't miss the 91st — one of the best-loved psalms in today's reading, pledging amazing promises of blessings _

*Psalm 91*


1 He who dwells in the shelter of the Most High 
will rest in the shadow of the Almighty. [a] 
2 I will say [b] of the LORD, "He is my refuge and my fortress, 
my God, in whom I trust." 
3 Surely he will save you from the fowler's snare 
and from the deadly pestilence. 
4 He will cover you with his feathers, 
and under his wings you will find refuge; 
his faithfulness will be your shield and rampart. 
5 You will not fear the terror of night, 
nor the arrow that flies by day, 
6 nor the pestilence that stalks in the darkness, 
nor the plague that destroys at midday. 
7 A thousand may fall at your side, 
ten thousand at your right hand, 
but it will not come near you. 
8 You will only observe with your eyes 
and see the punishment of the wicked. 
9 If you make the Most High your dwelling— 
even the LORD, who is my refuge- 
10 then no harm will befall you, 
no disaster will come near your tent. 
11 For he will command his angels concerning you 
to guard you in all your ways; 
12 they will lift you up in their hands, 
so that you will not strike your foot against a stone. 
13 You will tread upon the lion and the cobra; 
you will trample the great lion and the serpent. 
14 "Because he loves me," says the LORD, "I will rescue him; 
I will protect him, for he acknowledges my name. 
15 He will call upon me, and I will answer him; 
I will be with him in trouble, 
I will deliver him and honor him. 16 With long life will I satisfy him 
and show him my salvation."

*Ephesians 3:20-*
_Now to him who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ask or imagine, according to his power that is at work within us, to him be glory in church and in Christ Jesus throughout all generations, for ever and ever! Amen._

_*Thoughts on today's verse*_
_Of all the names for God in the Bible, this is my favorite: Him who is able to do immeasurably more. Our God is the same God who parted the Red Sea and fed 5,000 on a green hillside with only a couple of sardine sandwiches. He longs to do more than we ask and imagine, but most of us haven't really given him much of a challenge. Dream big dreams for God. Then hang on!_
_*Prayer:*_
_Almighty and awesome God, do in our day what you did in past days. Give us faith to believe and then amaze us at the smallness of our faith. Give us vision to see your plan and do greater things. We ask this, not for ourselves or our experience, but for your glory and the salvation of our world. In Jesus name. Amen._

_Jeremiah 29:11_
_For I know the plans I have for you... plans to bless and you and not to harm you... to give you the future you hope for _


----------



## kayte (Jul 10, 2008)

> I am thankful for this thread. I've been feeling heavy lately and I've been fighting off those bad thoughts that want to overtake me and make me miserable. Reading this thread lifts my burdens and distracts my thoughts. I think I'll make a copy and read the posts over and over. I will get a breakthrough!! I hope this thread continues past day 7. Thank you ladies. Thank you Kayte for suggesting this. Be blessed.


 


> The above is how I feel exactly. I've been going thru the negative, useless thoughts and so much confusion in the past couple of weeks. It makes me want to quit sometimes then I remember that God _does_ have a plan for me. This makes me hopeful.


 _I felt the same way... sisters.....something uplifting to look forward to..._ _Thank you ..bless you for sharing_
Apologies for double post..just didn't want to have one huge response

I am so grateful that we all have participated in gratitude to God and in blessed hope from God....together.

What I learned.. imperfectly...was that I actually began to look forward to naming something to be grateful for and that first I meditated on what that would be... rather than random. And I also found myself meditating on the gratitude and bible verse..and lesson ...thoughout the day. I didn't expect that.  My plan was to keep going through an online diary....because I didn't want to stop either... 

So should we go another 7 days?  Anyone..as Sashaa08 so thoughtfully noted, is welcome ..& can join ...at any time!
If it's made known that this 14 day thread has done God's work within that time  ..then it has...or if it's made known to go forward again ..then it shall  

Blessings to all of us..and deepest gratitude to our God.Thank you Lord
for doing immeasurably more than we can ask or imagine


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kayte, thank you for starting this challenge.  Even when things seem to be more challenging and difficult, I knew that I could always open this thread and read encouraging words.  I noticed that during this challenge, I complained less because I knew that others were experiencing what I was going through and that others were united and standing with me in thanksgiving and praise.

I don't know about the rest of you, but I say we keep going until we experience supernatural breakthrough.  When the praises go up, blessings come down, and I say we bombard heaven with prayers and praise until the harvest comes in. I am looking forward to reading everyone's praise reports!

Jeremiah 32:17
Ah Lord GOD! behold, thou hast made the heaven and the earth by thy great power and stretched out arm, and there is nothing too hard for thee

I am thankful that nothing is too hard for God.


----------



## kayte (Jul 11, 2008)

> I say we *bombard heaven with prayers* and *praise until the harvest comes in. *


 
Amen!




> I am looking forward to reading everyone's praise reports!


 
And let all the people say
Amen


----------



## kayte (Jul 11, 2008)

*Day 8*
As the testing intensifies..my fear has turned to rock hard faith ..my love for God is deeper and I feel HIS comfort and I am confident everyone one of us is gonna come through as GOLD.....
Today I am grateful for God's Promises and for my sisters who are participating in this thread/Christian Forum ..whether out loud or privately because by our combined energy, I am not alone.Christian Forum is my online spiritual home. Lord Jesus You said where two or more are gathered there I am in the midst. Blessed be Your Holy matchless name.

Today's gratitude *God's Promises* and *prayer gratitude partners in this thread and The Christian Forum*

(Psalm 13: 6 - The Message). _I'm yelling at the top of my lungs, I'm so full of answered prayers” _. 

(2 Pet 3,9) *The Lord is not slow* about *His promise*, as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, *not* wishing for any to perish but for all to come to repentance

(1 Kings 8:56). _“Not one word has failed of all his good promises” _

(Hebrews 10:23). _“He who promised is faithful” _

“As essential as the promise of the Father is the prayers of His children,” admonishes author Andrew Murray. Promises are unlocked with the key of believing prayer. The Holy Spirit links verses of Scripture, through meditation and prayer, to our needs, to people, and to opportunities. A promise from God becomes personalized as we see its potential to change our life. We must then “glue the promise to the problem.” 
Peter 1:4). 
_“Whereby are given to us exceeding great and precious promises” _(2 

*Nehemiah 1:8, 9, 11 '[Nehemiah prayed:] Remember the instruction you gave your servant Moses, saying, if you return to me and obey my commands, then even if your exiled people are at the farthest horizon, I will gather them from..." O Lord … Give your servant success today by granting him favor in the presence of this man [the king].'*

Nehemiah was a great man of prayer, because he knew how to pray from the answer and not – as most people do – for the answer. He started his prayers with the word of God. Everything he asked for was based on a promise God had already made in the Scriptures. In this case, Nehemiah borrowed words recorded in Leviticus 26:33 and Deuteronomy 30:2-3. These passages were written hundreds of years before Nehemiah's time and some people in his day might have thought them nothing more than ancient history. But not Nehemiah – he claimed them as promises for today, because God doesn't change. Actually, Nehemiah paraphrased these verses – he put them in his own words when he prayed. That's a good practice even today, because putting something in your own words means that you've had to interact with it in some way, to think about what it's saying to you. Nehemiah prayed from the answer, from the promise already made, so he prayed with confidence. He believed that God would show his integrity by visibly coming through on his promise. We can use God's promises with the same confidence, even though they were written hundreds – in some case, thousands – of years before we came along. Notice that the last thing Nehemiah prayed for is divine favour, so that he could walk a smooth road to his destiny. His prayer wasn't a 'do-something-God-but-use-someone-else' effort. He placed his own life on the line. 'I'll do it, Lord. I'll go, if you'll go with me.' God answers the prayers of people who will pray from his promises and invest everything they have to see the promise fulfilled. 

*Prayer: 'Lord, teach me how to pray from the answer, using your word as my guide. And help me to be willing to back my prayers with action, based on your great promises.'* 

Two are better than one, because they have a good reward for their labor. For if they fall, one will lift up his companion.Ecclesiastes 4:9-10


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 11, 2008)

Today I am grateful to the Lord as he continues to sustain and strengthen me as I wait on the Lord to perfect that which concerns me.  Cast your cares on the LORD and he will sustain you. He will never let the righteous fall.  Psalm 55 verse 22


----------



## kayte (Jul 12, 2008)

*Day 9*
Today I am grateful/greatful..this is the second day in a row
I made this typo or misspell and then corrected it..but after the second time it may not be a misspell 

So...._greatful _for *God's abundance* and *Fruit of the Spirit*
..abundance in love friendship family finance health beauty happiness community strength wisdom kindness miracles sweetness joy commitment nature career  
I pray for the humility to truly receive all from the heart and to be able to give back and abundantly

The *Fruit* *of* *the* *Spirit* from the Christian New Testament of The Bible , specifically the Epistle to the Galatians chapter 5. '*Fruit*' is used to mean 'end product' or_ 'harvest'_, and hence the passage describes what the writer expects to observe in someone in whom the Holy *Spirit* has been working.


*Fruit* *Of* *The* *Spirit* - The nine visible attributes of a true Christian life: love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith, meekness and temperance.
W hen you belong to Jesus, his *Spirit* lives in you. God gives you the power and ability to display his character traits of love, joy ... 
The *fruit* *of* *the* *Spirit* are the qualities of character God grows inside of you. It's more than mere spiritual or personal growth; it's God at work within you.

*Galatians 5:22-23*
But the *Fruit* *of* *the* *Spirit* is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, and self-control. Against such things there is no law.” Galatians 5:22-23



*Psalms 66:12 *
_For you, O God, tested us; You refined us like silver. You brought us into prison and laid burdens on our backs. You let men ride over our heads; we went through fire and water, but You brought us to a place of abundance _


*Tested for Abundance* 


It is nice to hear that God desires to bring us into abundance. In fact, many a preacher has promoted the goodness of the Lord and His ability to prosper His children.The passage above tells us that God does in fact bring us into places of abundance. However, upon further study of the entire passage, we learn the route to this abundance. In God's economy, abundance is often measured in wisdom and knowledge of Himself. It is then that we are truly blessed. Wisdom cannot be gained through intellectual pursuits. Wisdom comes only through experience. Real wisdom comes from the kinds of experiences that come only through the deepest tests. Lessons of refinement, including prison accompanied by burdens, lead us through the fire and water. This is the territory that must be traveled to reach that place of abundance. It would seem strange that a loving God would use such means with His children. What we often fail to realize is that God's measuring stick is the character and likeness of Jesus Christ Himself in each of us. ​
Is God using your marketplace to refine you today? Has He placed you in a prison or laid burdens on your back? Take heart if this is the place you find yourself, and realize that if you are faithful through the tests, you will enter a place of abundance that few will ever attain. The darkest hour is just before daybreak. ​


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 12, 2008)

I thank God that He allowed me to travel safely (just got off the plane not too long ago) and gave me an unexpected financial blessing (my Dad gave me $200 cash for spending money-I didn't ask, he just gave it to me!).  I thank God that for His loving arms of safety, traveling grace, for giving me a loving father, and taking such good care of me.

I am going to be at a Conference this week, but I still plan to check in as often as possible to share and to read your encouragment.  Ladies, I can't thank you enough for posting those encouraging words.  It is really helping me right now. God bless and keep you!


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 12, 2008)

Today I am grateful for the all encompassing love of God which enables me to function even during the  most challenging times. And which enables me to feel a greater level of joy during happy and joyous times.             
                               God’s Everlasting Love-Romans 8-31-39

31What then shall we say to these things? If God is for us, who can be against us? 32 He who did not spare his own Son but gave him up for us all, how will he not also with him graciously give us all things? 33Who shall bring any charge against God’s elect?  It is God who justifies. 34 Who is to condemn? Christ Jesus is the one who died—more than that, who was raised—  who is at the right hand of God,  who indeed is interceding for us.  35Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? Shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or danger, or sword? 36As it is written,

    "For your sake we are being killed all the day long;
   we are regarded as sheep to be slaughtered."
 37No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. 38For I am sure that neither death nor life, nor angels nor rulers, nor things present nor things to come, nor powers, 39nor height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## kayte (Jul 13, 2008)

*Day 10* 
Today I am grateful for the gift of The Holy Spirit who guides me and centers me in supernatural love,wisdom,and truth.
Praise be the name of God

Today's gratitude..the Blessings of The Holy Spirit 

For God has not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind


 For you did not receive a spirit that makes you a slave again to fear, 
but you received the Spirit of sons and daughters. And by him we cry, "Abba, Father."

 For I will pour water on the thirsty land, and streams on the dry 
ground; I will pour out my Spirit on your offspring, and my blessing on 
your descendants.

  Follow the way of love and eagerly desire spiritual gifts, especially 
the gift of prophecy.

_"_Now suppose one of you fathers is asked by his son for a fish; he will not give him a snake instead of a fish, will he? 12 Or if he is asked for an egg, he will not give him a scorpion, will he?" (Luke 11:11-12)."If you then, being evil, know how to give good gifts to your children, how much more shall your heavenly Father give the Holy Spirit to those who ask Him?" (Luke 11:13).


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 13, 2008)

I am grateful today for the remembrance of the many blessings and favor that the Lord has already bestowed upon me. Many times before I even asked.  And for the confidence to know and believe that more blessings and favor are on the way.




  Isaiah 65:23-24 
 23 They will not toil in vain 
       or bear children doomed to misfortune; 
       for they will be a people blessed by the LORD, 
       they and their descendants with them. 

 24 Before they call I will answer; 
       while they are still speaking I will hear


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 13, 2008)

This is God.  Today I will be handling All of your problems for you.  I do Not need your help.  So, have a nice day. 
I love you. 

P.S.  And, remember... 
If life happens to deliver a situation to you that you cannot handle, do Not attempt to resolve it yourself!  Kindly put it in the SFGTD (something for God to do) box. I will get to it in MY TIME.  All situations will be resolved, but in My time, not yours.  
Once the matter is placed into the box, do not hold onto it by worrying about it.  Instead, focus on all the wonderful things that are present in your life now. Have a nice Day,God.             I am also thankful that I received this helpful email forwarded from a friend today.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 14, 2008)

Matthew 14:25-31             25During the fourth watch of the night Jesus went out to them, walking on the lake. 26When the disciples saw him walking on the lake, they were terrified. "It's a ghost," they said, and cried out in fear. 

 27But Jesus immediately said to them: "Take courage! It is I. Don't be afraid." 

 28"Lord, if it's you," Peter replied, "tell me to come to you on the water." 

 29"Come," he said. 

   Then Peter got down out of the boat, walked on the water and came toward Jesus. 30But when he saw the wind, he was afraid and, beginning to sink, cried out, "Lord, save me!" 

 31Immediately Jesus reached out his hand and caught him. "You of little faith," he said, "why did you doubt?" 

 I am grateful today for God's provision and the knowledge that I must trust the Lord and never doubt.  I know that casting out fear and doubt is essential for answered prayer and I know that I must keep my eyes on the Lord so that I will triumph over all obstacles.


----------



## kayte (Jul 14, 2008)

*Day 11*
Today's gratitude..*my minister.....*
The Lord speaking through her 

I had a great talk with my minister this afternoon. I'd been trying to get an appointment with her for two months ..She's in such high demand.....She's African American,like me and a powerful, aware,and super intelligent lady who has a background in modern dance so she understands the challenge of being an artist and business owner. 

I just love going to her with any spiritual challenge and she's awesome to talk with and we talked intensely for two hours just about me!
She had such wisdom and spoke matter of factly and almost offhanded but with tremendous spirit and enthusiam about matters that confound and baffled me...the insights came easily to her and I felt a growing serenity listening to her truth as she perceived it in me..
What an incredible gift  and then she held my hands and prayed over me a special prayer just for me and my family.

She said she did not hear that God had a foreclosure on my future
on the contrary & that I was called to go higher and she quoted Habbukuk
She also told me to open my hands to receive and we laughed cas when we looked at my hands.... my fingers were twisted closed and in knots

I feel so loved and appreciated and greatly encouraged!!!!
On tour this summer and tonight....hope I will be able to check in tomm....but if not,I will on Wednesday when I return 
...but anticipating beautiful New England where I am going
A treat for a flower child who danced under redwood trees as a kid & now finds herself staring up at skyscrapers in the big bad city 
I leave with my minister's loving strong words on my mind 
Grateful for all of it!

Habbakuk like a lot of us was disturbed about some issues going on. So he raised the question of God's justice, and God answered him in a reassuring way, and with a vision of faith encouraging him to look further....

God reassured *Habbukuk* that if he waited, it would all become clear to him. God told Habbakuk what to do..
Write the vision down...perhaps he really wanted him to take a look at things from all angles and release it prophetically...Setting things down before our sight helps us to focus on what important, and may help us to develop a sight in the situation.

Later on in the chapter God brings him back into a vision of faith. He state _"The righteous shall live by faith"._ Faith in itself perhaps being the vision needed to see through here. Probably not the answer we all want to hear at times. We rather have some nice personal prophetic message but building a foundation first is essential in the prophetic. Here faith is a foundation

Do we have a vision of faith today?

Do we envision what it really is?

Perhaps there is much more in being a visionary than just seeing flashes of pictures before you. Developing a visionary stance first in areas of our thoughts and life and his word.

*Habbukuk 2* And the Lord answered me and said, Write the vision and engrave it so plainly upon tablets that everyone who passes may [be able to] read [it easily and quickly] as he hastens by. (AMP)

 3 This vision is for a future time.
      It describes the end, and it will be fulfilled.
   If it seems slow in coming, wait patiently,
      for it will surely take place.
      It will not be delayed. (NLTPr. 29:18
"For without vision the people perish"

Pray for vision says Paul...
"May the Father of glory give to you a spirit of wisdom, and revelation in the knowledge of him. That the eyes of your heart may be enlightened. Eph 1: 17-21


----------



## kayte (Jul 14, 2008)

> I am grateful today for God's provision and the knowledge that I must trust the Lord and never doubt. I know that casting out fear and doubt is essential for answered prayer and I know that I must keep my eyes on the Lord so that I will triumph over all obstacles.


 


> This is God. Today I will be handling All of your problems for you. I do Not need your help. So, have a nice day.
> I love you.
> 
> P.S. And, remember...
> ...


 
ultrasuedea...your posts help me SO much...thank you..
thank God


----------



## kayte (Jul 14, 2008)

> I thank God that He allowed me to travel safely (just got off the plane not too long ago) and gave me an unexpected financial blessing (my Dad gave me $200 cash for spending money-I didn't ask, he just gave it to me!). I thank God that for His loving arms of safety, traveling grace, for giving me a loving father, and taking such good care of me.
> 
> I am going to be at a Conference this week, but I still plan to check in as often as possible to share and to read your encouragment. Ladies, I can't thank you enough for posting those encouraging words. It is really helping me right now. God bless and keep you


 
God is so good! 
Keeping you in prayer for a safe return and a productive refreshing fulfilling Conference.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 14, 2008)

Today, I am thankful for family and friends.  It is such a blessing to have family and friends who love you, support you, care about you, will stand with you, believe in you, and pray for you.

Thanks for the kind words, Kayte!


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 14, 2008)

kayte said:


> *Day 11*
> Today's gratitude..*my minister.....*
> The Lord speaking through her
> 
> ...


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 15, 2008)

Today I am grateful for the comfort and encouragement of the Holy Spirit who truly comforts me and uplifts my spirit.        Acts 1:7-8   And He said to them, “It is not for you to know times or seasons which the Father has put in His own authority. 8 But you shall receive power when the Holy Spirit has come upon you; and you shall be witnesses to Me in Jerusalem, and in all Judea and Samaria, and to the end of the earth.”


----------



## kayte (Jul 16, 2008)

Day 12
I am entering this late (technically day13)
..but don't want to miss agratitude
Today I am grateful for God's will and timing whether  I agree with it or not


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 16, 2008)

I am thankful that God knows what is best for me and wants what is best for me. Even when I don't understand everything that happens, I know that His promise will come to pass.

It's not a scripture but this phrase often encourages me: "delays are not denials."


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 16, 2008)

kayte said:


> Day 12
> I am entering this late (technically day13)
> ..but don't want to miss agratitude
> Today I am grateful for God's will and timing whether  I agree with it or not



Cosigning.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 16, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> I am thankful that God knows what is best for me and wants what is best for me. Even when I don't understand everything that happens, I know that His promise will come to pass.
> 
> It's not a scripture but this phrase often encourages me: "delays are not denials."



Double cosigning.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 16, 2008)

Isaiah 44:10-13   You are My servant, 
      I have chosen you and have not cast you away: 
       10 Fear not, for I am with you; 
      Be not dismayed, for I am your God. 
      I will strengthen you, 
      Yes, I will help you, 
      I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.’ 
       11 “ Behold, all those who were incensed against you 
      Shall be ashamed and disgraced; 
      They shall be as nothing, 
      And those who strive with you shall perish. 
       12 You shall seek them and not find them— 
      Those who contended with you. 
      Those who war against you 
      Shall be as nothing, 
      As a nonexistent thing. 
       13 For I, the LORD your God, will hold your right hand, 
      Saying to you, ‘Fear not, I will help you.’ 
       Today I am grateful for God's word which encourages and instructs me about the nature and power of God.


----------



## GloriousPraise (Jul 16, 2008)

Thankful and grateful for:

The breath that I just took with my own lungs,

Walking out to lunch today using my own two legs,

Typing with my own two hands...

For every little, ordinary thing that I do every day. Lord thank you, and forgive me for sometimes just taking it all for granted.


----------



## kayte (Jul 17, 2008)

*Day 13*I am grateful for God's gift of hope. It sees me through when the externals
give little indication of anythng to hope for

and that this hope never disappoints, because God's love for us floods our hearts through the Holy Spirit who has been given to 

*Psalm 119:116* Sustain me according to Your word, that I may live; And do not let me be ashamed of my hope.
*Hebrews 6:18* so that by two unchangeable things in which it is impossible for God to lie, we who have taken refuge would have strong encouragement to take hold of the hope set before us

Heb 11:1 (KJV) Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.

Romans 8:25
But if we hope for that we see not, then do we with patience wait for it.
24For in this hope we were saved. But hope that is seen is no hope at all. Who hopes for what he already has? 25But if we hope for what we do not yet have, we wait for it patiently.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 17, 2008)

Psalm 105:1-5
 1 Give thanks to the LORD, call on his name; 
       make known among the nations what he has done. 

 2 Sing to him, sing praise to him; 
       tell of all his wonderful acts. 

 3 Glory in his holy name; 
       let the hearts of those who seek the LORD rejoice. 

 4 Look to the LORD and his strength; 
       seek his face always. 

 5 Remember the wonders he has done, 
       his miracles, and the judgments he pronounced, 

Today I am grateful for the majesty and wonder of God and the knowledge that whatever he said in his word he will bring to pass.


----------



## kayte (Jul 17, 2008)

*Day13*
Today I am grateful for the provisions of God for here and hereafter.


And my God will supply all your needs according to His riches in glory in Christ ... 

… my cup runneth over. Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the LORD for ever.
Psalm 23:5,6 KJV


----------



## kayte (Jul 18, 2008)

*Day 14*
My gratitude is desires of the heart

I feel them coming true and I am astonished when I begin to see
glimpses and I wonder why am I surprised when my prayers are answered
Hasn't God ALWAYS shown me the better way? 

I am grateful for God's love. It is ALL I live for...nothing matters next to HIM and my job here is be of service and open my heart to living the love of Christ and grateful to declare and claim this publicly and to know HE
has prepared a place just for me...here and hereafter
Praise God! 

*Zephaniah 3:17*
The Lord your God is with you, he is mighty to save. He will take great delight in you, he will quiet you with his love, he will rejoice over you with singing. 

*Psalm 145:16* “You open your hand and satisfy the desires of every living thing”

_*John 3:16*_

_For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life_
_Behold what manner of love the Father has bestowed upon us that we should be called children of God!_

*—1 John 4:18*
_There is no fear in love [dread does not exist], but full-grown (complete, perfect) love turns fear out of doors and expels every trace of terror! For fear brings with it the thought of punishment, and [so] he who is afraid has not reached the full maturity of love [is not yet grown into love's complete perfection]. —1 John 4:18_


_*Psalm 21*_
_The king shall joy in thy strength, O LORD; and in thy salvation how greatly shall he rejoice! _

_2 Thou hast given him his heart’s desire, and hast not withholden the request of his lips. Selah. _
_3 For thou preventest him with the blessings of goodness: thou settest a crown of pure gold on his head. _
_4 He asked life of thee, and thou gavest it him, even length of days for ever and ever. _
_5 His glory is great in thy salvation: honour and majesty hast thou laid upon him. 6 For thou hast made him most blessed for ever: thou hast made him exceeding glad with thy countenance._
_7 For the king trusteth in the LORD, and through the mercy of the most High he shall not be moved_


_*Psalm 37*_

_Fret not thyself because of evildoers, neither be thou envious against the workers of iniquity. _​
_2 For they shall soon be cut down like the grass, and wither as the green herb. _
_3 Trust in the LORD, and do good; so shalt thou dwell in the land, and verily thou shalt be fed. _
_4 Delight thyself also in the LORD; and he shall give thee the desires of thine heart. _
_5 Commit thy way unto the LORD; trust also in him; and he shall bring it to pass. 6 And he shall bring forth thy righteousness as the light, and thy judgment as the noonday._
_7 Rest in the LORD, and wait patiently for him:_


_*Habakkuk 2*_
_I will stand upon my watch, and set me upon the tower, and will watch to see what he will say unto me, and what I shall answer when I am reproved. _​
_2 And the LORD answered me, and said, Write the vision, and make it plain upon tables, that he may run that readeth it. _
_3 For the vision is yet for an appointed time, but at the end it shall speak, and not lie: though it tarry, wait for it; because it will surely come, it will not tarry. 4 Behold, his soul which is lifted up is not upright in him: but the just shall live by his faith._


_*I Chronicles 4;10*_
_Jabez cried out to the God of Israel, "Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." And God granted his request._


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 18, 2008)

Job 42:1-5
Job 
 1 Then Job replied to the LORD : 
 2 "I know that you can do all things; 
       no plan of yours can be thwarted. 

 3 You asked, 'Who is this that obscures my counsel without knowledge?' 
       Surely I spoke of things I did not understand, 
       things too wonderful for me to know. 

 4 "You said, 'Listen now, and I will speak; 
       I will question you, 
       and you shall answer me.' 

 5 My ears had heard of you 
       but now my eyes have seen you. 
Today I am grateful for the knowledge that God compensates and restores. And the truth that what the Lord has given to me no man can take from me.


----------



## kayte (Jul 19, 2008)

Day 15 
Today I am grateful for the Lord's promise of restoration
I am forgiving
I am forgiven 
I am loving 
I am loved
I am healing
and being restored 


Isaiah 49:8[ _*Restoration* of Israel _] This is what the LORD says: "In the time of my favor I will answer you, and in the day of salvation I will help you; I will keep you and will make you to be a covenant for the people, to restore the land and to reassign its desolate inheritances



Nehemiah 5:11*Restore*, I pray you, to them, even this day, their lands, their vineyards, their oliveyards, and their houses, also the hundredth part of the money, and of the corn, the wine, and the oil, that ye exact of them.

Nehemiah 5:12Then said they, We will *restore* them, and will require nothing of them; so will we do as thou sayest. Then I called the priests, and took an oath of them, that they should do according to this promise.
Jeremiah 33 

Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and shew thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not. 




 6 Behold, I will bring it health and cure, and I will cure them, and will reveal unto them the abundance of peace and truth. 



7 And I will cause the captivity of Judah and the captivity of Israel to return, and will build them, as at the first. 



 8 And I will cleanse them from all their iniquity, whereby they have sinned against me; and I will pardon all their iniquities, whereby they have sinned, and whereby they have transgressed against me. 



 9 And it shall be to me a name of joy, a praise and an honour before all the nations of the earth, which shall hear all the good that I do unto them: and they shall fear and tremble for all the goodness and for all the prosperity that I procure unto it. 
10 Thus saith the Lord; Again there shall be heard in this place, which ye say shall be desolate without man and without beast, even in the cities of Judah, and in the streets of Jerusalem, that are desolate, without man, and without inhabitant, and without beast, 11 The voice of joy, and the voice of gladness, the voice of the bridegroom, and the voice of the bride, the voice of them that shall say, Praise the Lord of hosts: for the Lord is good; for his mercy endureth for ever: and of them that shall bring the sacrifice of praise into the house of the Lord. For I will cause to return the captivity of the land, as at the first, saith the Lord. 

Job 20:10His children shall seek to please the poor, and his hands shall *restore* their goods.
Job 20:18That which he laboured for shall he *restore*, and shall not swallow it down: according to his substance shall the restitution be, and he shall not rejoice therein.
Psalm 23:3He *restore*th my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake.
Psalm 51:12*Restore* unto me the joy of thy salvation; and uphold me with thy free spirit.

saith the LORD; then will I bring them up, and *restore* them to this place.
Jeremiah 30:17For I will *restore* health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the LORD;
weeks: the street shall be built again, and the wall, even in troublous times.
Joel 2:25And I will *restore* to you the years that the locust hath eaten, the cankerworm, and the caterpiller, and the palmerworm, my great army which I sent among you.


----------



## kayte (Jul 19, 2008)

My sisters
this is the 15th day and the 2nd track of the gratitude challenge was technically over yesterday..and it was greatly beneficial for me
and I hope for all who read and /or posted 
but if we want to continue...then ..if it's okay I'd like to keep tracking the days..and to continue as long as there are other posters ..or even if the thread drops and gets bumped as long as another or others also post.... 

Just don't feel it's the purpose of CF or fair for me to assume the thread as  sole poster's online diary..
and that's not happening now..but just to let those interested know

(((((((((hugs))))))))

tia


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 19, 2008)

2 Corinthians 4:13  Day 15



 13It is written: "I believed; therefore I have spoken."With that same spirit of faith we also believe and therefore speak,

Today I am grateful for the gift of faith.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have been traveling for several days but I am glad for God's traveling grace and to be back at home.  I am also grateful for all those who posted encouraging words over the past few days.  I really enjoy reading so many encouraging thoughts and verses.

Today, I am thankful for all the LHCF members who offer prayers and encouraging words to others across the country and around the world. Many of us haven't even seen each other but we still are so giving of our time and talents. God bless all of you!


----------



## kayte (Jul 20, 2008)

*DAY16*
Giving thanks for God's mercies that are new every morning,by His hand
I am not consumed
AND for my sweetest sister Shimmie..what a beautiful gift you have been!
May God abundantly bless you...dear one 

Today's gratitude The Lord's mercies and for Shimmie
The third verse reminded of Shimmie 


from SHIMMIE 


> Angels, there is no magic pattern or prayer, you are simply putting it there in God's hands. Then let it come from Him. And it will, "Because you asked" just as Hannah did and God said, yes.
> All we are doing is coming together as one, for each other, believing God.


 

MIC 6:8 
He has showed you, O man, what is good. And what does the LORD require of you? To act justly and to love mercy and to walk humbly with your God.

MAT 5:7 
Blessed are the merciful, for they will be shown mercy.

ROM 12:8 
if it is encouraging, let him encourage; if it is contributing to 
the needs of others, let him give generously; if it is leadership, let him 
govern diligently; if it is showing mercy, let him do it cheerfully.


----------



## kayte (Jul 20, 2008)

> I have been traveling for several days but I am glad for God's traveling grace and to be back at home.


 
Welcome back!


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 20, 2008)

Day 16        Psalms 52:8-9 But I am like a green olive tree in the house of God; I trust in and confidently rely on the loving-kindness and the mercy of God forever and ever.I will thank You and confide in You forever, because You have done it [delivered me and kept me safe]. I will wait on, hope in and expect in Your name.           Today I am grateful for a merciful God who does more than we can ask or think.


----------



## kayte (Jul 21, 2008)

In the midst of turmoil and a big disappointment..a closed door that opened for a minute and I was so happy & then it closed
that I'm still battling the pain of that....but 
while sleeping this morning I had a lucid dream and these words popped up ..like big signs ....at different times writing them down before I 
forget....

Victory
Triumph
Excitment
Celebration
Extra provisons

I'm not entering them the way they appeared 
in my dream they were in exclamations and highlighted 

anyways though these are not happening ...the opposite
I didn't know what to give thanks for..... my disappointment is so big..and trying not to cry..but failing cas this one hurts 
sometimes its harder when a door opens for minute and then closes
then not to open at all.. Anyways...I just trusted putting my thoughts down here...the Lord would reveal and here...and I thought of Habakkuk 
and so 
Today's gratitude is thanks in the Lord and His Word
regardless of my circumstance and for encouraging words that the Lord put in my dream distilled from turmoil

*Habakkuk Rejoices in the Lord*

*17 *Though the fig tree should not blossom,
nor fruit be on the vines,
the produce of the olive fail
and the fields yield no food,
the flock be cut off from the fold
and there be no herd in the stalls,
*18 *yet I will rejoice in the Lord;
I will take joy in the God of my salvation.
*19 *God, the Lord, is my strength;
he makes my feet like the deer's;
he makes me tread on my high places.




Lord, I thank You for the doors that are opening. I know it is because of Your influence. My earnest desire is to seek You in all my ways. In Jesus' name I pray, Amen. 


This story was a great comfort to me today as I pondered the "Egypts" in my life. I thought of the times when God asked me to trust Him and obey--even when what He was asking sounded crazy. I thought of how He knows the future and provides our needs ahead of time. I thought of how He can soften hearts as He did with the Egyptians and how I can trust every situation to Him. He sees the big picture, when all I see is what is right in front of me. I need to rely on Him when the future looks scary. I need to say "yes" to whatever He asks of me, instead of arguing based on my limited view. I can only have a big picture of life when I see it through His eyes. That truth continues to bring me peace--even in the midst of this crazy, mixed-up world. I hope that it will bring you peace and hope today in whatever you may be facing in life.

Dear Lord, help me to rely on You, and not on what is in front of me. Help me to trust in the outcome simply because I know it is in Your very capable hands. In Jesus' Name, Amen_._


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 21, 2008)

Day17-  Danieil 10:4-18  4 On the twenty-fourth day of the first month, as I was standing on the bank of the great river, the Tigris, 5 I looked up and there before me was a man dressed in linen, with a belt of the finest gold around his waist. 6 His body was like chrysolite, his face like lightning, his eyes like flaming torches, his arms and legs like the gleam of burnished bronze, and his voice like the sound of a multitude. 

 7 I, Daniel, was the only one who saw the vision; the men with me did not see it, but such terror overwhelmed them that they fled and hid themselves. 8 So I was left alone, gazing at this great vision; I had no strength left, my face turned deathly pale and I was helpless. 9 Then I heard him speaking, and as I listened to him, I fell into a deep sleep, my face to the ground. 

 10 A hand touched me and set me trembling on my hands and knees. 11 He said, "Daniel, you who are highly esteemed, consider carefully the words I am about to speak to you, and stand up, for I have now been sent to you." And when he said this to me, I stood up trembling. 

 12 Then he continued, "Do not be afraid, Daniel. Since the first day that you set your mind to gain understanding and to humble yourself before your God, your words were heard, and I have come in response to them. 13 But the prince of the Persian kingdom resisted me twenty-one days. Then Michael, one of the chief princes, came to help me, because I was detained there with the king of Persia. 14 Now I have come to explain to you what will happen to your people in the future, for the vision concerns a time yet to come." 

 15 While he was saying this to me, I bowed with my face toward the ground and was speechless. 16 Then one who looked like a man * touched my lips, and I opened my mouth and began to speak. I said to the one standing before me, "I am overcome with anguish because of the vision, my lord, and I am helpless. 17 How can I, your servant, talk with you, my lord? My strength is gone and I can hardly breathe." 

 18 Again the one who looked like a man touched me and gave me strength. 19 "Do not be afraid, O man highly esteemed," he said. "Peace! Be strong now; be strong." 
      When he spoke to me, I was strengthened and said, "Speak, my lord, since you have given me strength." 

Today I am thankful for patience to wait upon the Lord and his answer.*


----------



## kayte (Jul 22, 2008)

Today I am grateful for the kind caring prayer warriors who pm'ed me yesterday...It meant all the difference 

there is a friend who sticks closer than a brother.” Proverbs 18:24 ...
The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man [… or woman] availeth much" (Jas. 5:16). 

*Nehemiah 6:15, 16, 19 *'So the wall was completed on the twenty-fifth of Elul, in fifty-two days. When all our enemies heard about this, all the surrounding nations were afraid and lost their self-confidence, because they realized that this work had been done with the help of our God… And Tobiah [my enemy] sent letters to intimidate me.' 

Show me someone who's never had an enemy and I'll show you someone who has achieved nothing in life. One of the signs of a truly significant life is opposition. Nothing truly remarkable is achieved without it. Like it or not, you have spiritual enemies; forces of darkness that would love to remove every great thing God has placed inside you. According to Jesus, the devil and his cohorts want only to 'rob, kill and destroy'. If they had authority over you, they would do anything to prevent you reaching God's high calling for your life. Thankfully, you are covered by God's hand because you are serving Jesus. Whenever you come close to finishing a task or project for the Lord – large or small – your spiritual enemies grow disheartened, they lose confidence in themselves. And that's when they're at their most dangerous. That's when they'll throw everything at you. They know that if you complete the assignment you will be more confident in future. Other people will also see the favour of God on you and start looking toward the Lord for themselves. The good news is that all you have to do to overcome your enemies is to keep your cool and refuse to be distracted. Their defeat is in the completion of your task. When you take them on, you will find that there's very little fight behind their fury. They may accuse and try to intimidate you, but they can't stop you! The only way you could fail is if you were to take your eye of the ball, to stop moving forward to the goal. The key to overcoming your enemies is to keep your mind on the job and see it through to the end. 

*Prayer: 'Father, help me to keep my eye on the goal ahead. Please help me not to be distracted by the threats and harassment of the enemy, especially when I'm close to the goal.'*



1-7 The Spirit of God, the Master, is on me because God anointed me.
He sent me to preach good news to the poor, 
heal the heartbroken,
Announce freedom to all captives, 
pardon all prisoners.
God sent me to announce the year of his grace— 
a celebration of God's destruction of our enemies— 
and to comfort all who mourn,
To care for the needs of all who mourn in Zion, 
give them bouquets of roses instead of ashes,
Messages of joy instead of news of doom, 
a praising heart instead of a languid spirit.
Rename them "Oaks of Righteousness" 
planted by God to display his glory.
They'll rebuild the old ruins, 
raise a new city out of the wreckage.
They'll start over on the ruined cities, 
take the rubble left behind and make it new.
You'll hire outsiders to herd your flocks 
and foreigners to work your fields,
But you'll have the title "Priests of God," 
honored as ministers of our God.
You'll feast on the bounty of nations, 
you'll bask in their glory.
Because you got a double dose of trouble 
and more than your share of contempt,
Your inheritance in the land will be doubled 
and your joy go on forever. 

8-9"Because I, God, love fair dealing 
and hate thievery and crime,
I'll pay your wages on time and in full, 
and establish my eternal covenant with you.
Your descendants will become well-known all over. 
Your children in foreign countries
Will be recognized at once 
as the people I have blessed." 10-11I will sing for joy in God, 
explode in praise from deep in my soul!
He dressed me up in a suit of salvation, 
he outfitted me in a robe of righteousness,
As a bridegroom who puts on a tuxedo 
and a bride a jeweled tiara.
For as the earth bursts with spring wildflowers, 
and as a garden cascades with blossoms,
So the Master, God, brings righteousness into full bloom 
and puts praise on display before the nations.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 22, 2008)

Kayte, what encouraging words!!  Thank you for being kind enough to share with us.


I thank God that He cares enough to make me better and stronger.
Romans 5:3b-5 ...we glory in tribulations also; knowing that tribulations works patience; and patience, experience; and experience, hope: and hope makes not ashamed; because the love of God is shed abroad in our hearts by the Holy Ghost which is given unto us.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for this thread!!!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 22, 2008)

Today I am grateful for the gift of life! I am grateful that God is supplying all my needs, and working out all the kinks in my life (although I'm not sure how yet).  I am grateful for my family! Although we don't always get to see each other (extended family), I know that there is deep love among us all, and that I am blessed to have good, faithful people!

I know that before I was born, all my steps were ordered, and the plans were laid out.

I am grateful that even when I don't make the best choices, God treats these decisions as a detour, because the final destination was set before I was known to my parents!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am very grateful for God's Grace, Mercy and His Love. These three alone really speak to me. I am very grateful that I can trust and always count on the Lord no matter what.  I am so grateful for the Bible and All of The Lord's promises that he has made to all of us.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 22, 2008)

Day18-  Job22:25-30.       25  Yes, the Almighty will be your gold
      And your precious silver;

 26 For then you will have your delight in the Almighty,
      And lift up your face to God.

 27 You will make your prayer to Him,
      He will hear you, 
      And you will pay your vows.

 28 You will also declare a thing,
      And it will be established for you; 
      So light will shine on your ways.

 29 When they cast you down, and you say, ‘Exaltation will come!’
      Then He will save the humble person.

 30 He will even deliver one who is not innocent;
      Yes, he will be delivered by the purity of your hands

Today I am thankful for the grace and favor of the Lord.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 23, 2008)

Day-19      
Psalm 31
To the Chief Musician. A Psalm of David.
 1 In You, O LORD, I put my trust;
         Let me never be ashamed; 
         Deliver me in Your righteousness.
 2 Bow down Your ear to me,
         Deliver me speedily; 
         Be my rock of refuge, 
         A fortress of defense to save me. 

 3 For You are my rock and my fortress;
         Therefore, for Your name’s sake, 
         Lead me and guide me.
 4 Pull me out of the net which they have secretly laid for me,
         For You are my strength.
 5 Into Your hand I commit my spirit;
         You have redeemed me, O LORD God of truth. 

 6 I have hated those who regard useless idols;
         But I trust in the LORD.
 7 I will be glad and rejoice in Your mercy,
         For You have considered my trouble; 
         You have known my soul in adversities,
 8 And have not shut me up into the hand of the enemy;
         You have set my feet in a wide place. 

 9 Have mercy on me, O LORD, for I am in trouble;
         My eye wastes away with grief, 
         Yes, my soul and my body!
 10 For my life is spent with grief,
         And my years with sighing; 
         My strength fails because of my iniquity, 
         And my bones waste away.
 11 I am a reproach among all my enemies,
         But especially among my neighbors, 
         And am repulsive to my acquaintances; 
         Those who see me outside flee from me.
 12 I am forgotten like a dead man, out of mind;
         I am like a broken vessel.
 13 For I hear the slander of many;
         Fear is on every side; 
         While they take counsel together against me, 
         They scheme to take away my life. 

 14 But as for me, I trust in You, O LORD;
         I say, “You are my God.”
 15 My times are in Your hand;
         Deliver me from the hand of my enemies, 
         And from those who persecute me.
 16 Make Your face shine upon Your servant;
         Save me for Your mercies’ sake.
 17 Do not let me be ashamed, O LORD, for I have called upon You;
         Let the wicked be ashamed; 
         Let them be silent in the grave.
 18 Let the lying lips be put to silence,
         Which speak insolent things proudly and contemptuously against the righteous. 

 19 Oh, how great is Your goodness,
         Which You have laid up for those who fear You, 
         Which You have prepared for those who trust in You 
         In the presence of the sons of men!
 20 You shall hide them in the secret place of Your presence
         From the plots of man; 
         You shall keep them secretly in a pavilion 
         From the strife of tongues. 

 21 Blessed be the LORD,
         For He has shown me His marvelous kindness in a strong city!
 22 For I said in my haste,
         “I am cut off from before Your eyes”; 
         Nevertheless You heard the voice of my supplications 
         When I cried out to You. 

 23 Oh, love the LORD, all you His saints!
         For the LORD preserves the faithful, 
         And fully repays the proud person.
 24 Be of good courage,
         And He shall strengthen your heart, 
         All you who hope in the LORD.




Today I am grateful to have a God in whom I can absolutely trust.


----------



## kayte (Jul 24, 2008)

Today I am grateful for James

He is a true gift .We are newly romantic....&
when I asked him about attending church with me he said he would go and he'd hoped not just once...but many times
and I cried..no man ever said he would go to church like that ..

he's so supportive of my work.... wants to take me to my out of state engagements....tells me a million times a day how he cares...and he's made it clear he's hoping we will be a couple..though we are taking it slow at my request..it's great to have such a friend..who can be so there for me and so honest..and who I can be real with

Two are better than one, because they have a good reward for their labor. For if they fall, one will lift up his companion. But woe to him who is alone when he falls for he has no one to help him up.
Ecclesiastes 4:9-10


----------



## kayte (Jul 24, 2008)

Today I am grateful for God's gift of spiritual maturity,
I am not there,yet in maturity, but I've come to realize...looking at my spiritual mentors some of who are on this board,my beautiful spirited woman minister,my mother,my sister,Ruth, Esther, Hannah,Yael,Deborah,Mary,Naomi,David,Jonathan Paul,Peter 
and most importantly Jesus, that I can still grow and aspire to walk in The Way with humility and love. 

Praised be the name of Jehovah-Ji-reh

Let us not give up meeting together, as some are in the habit of doing, 
but let us encourage one another--and all the more as you see the Day 
approaching.

2CO 1:12 Our conscience testifies that we have 
conducted ourselves in the world, in the holiness and sincerity that are from God. We have done so not according to worldly wisdom but according to God's grace.

11 The LORD will guide you always; he will satisfy your needs in a sun-
scorched land and will strengthen your frame. You will be like a well-
watered garden, like a spring whose waters never fail.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 24, 2008)

I am thankful that God listens and answers prayer. I am also thankful for the Holy Spirit that has been sent as a comforter.


1 Thessalonians 5:16-19 

16 Rejoice always, 17 pray without ceasing, 18 in everything give thanks; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you. 
19 Do not quench the Spirit.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 24, 2008)

2 Kings 4-7
The Widow's Oil 
 1 The wife of a man from the company of the prophets cried out to Elisha, "Your servant my husband is dead, and you know that he revered the LORD. But now his creditor is coming to take my two boys as his slaves." 
 2 Elisha replied to her, "How can I help you? Tell me, what do you have in your house?" 
      "Your servant has nothing there at all," she said, "except a little oil." 

 3 Elisha said, "Go around and ask all your neighbors for empty jars. Don't ask for just a few. 4 Then go inside and shut the door behind you and your sons. Pour oil into all the jars, and as each is filled, put it to one side." 

 5 She left him and afterward shut the door behind her and her sons. They brought the jars to her and she kept pouring. 6 When all the jars were full, she said to her son, "Bring me another one." 
      But he replied, "There is not a jar left." Then the oil stopped flowing. 

 7 She went and told the man of God, and he said, "Go, sell the oil and pay your debts. You and your sons can live on what is left.
Today I am grateful for the provision of the Lord.


----------



## kayte (Jul 25, 2008)

The two posts above moved me ..so much...I am grateful...
I could not sleep..bed at 2am and woke up early at 7am on the floor was a card where I had hand written 

The Lord shall bless thee out of Zion and thou shalt see the good of Jerusalem all the days of thy life... yea thou shalt see thy children's children and peace upon Israel

I sat in my rocking chair with my Bible as I do before I begin my day and opened it at random..to Deueteronomy 8

Thus you are to know in your heart that the LORD your God was disciplining you just as a man disciplines his son. 
6"Therefore, you shall keep the commandments of the LORD your God, to walk in His ways and to fear Him. 
7"For (H)the LORD your God is bringing you into a good land, a land of brooks of water, of fountains and springs, flowing forth in valleys and hills; 
8a land of wheat and barley, of vines and fig trees and pomegranates, a land of olive oil and honey; 
9a land where *you will eat food without scarcity, in which you will not lack anything; *a land whose stones are iron, and out of whose hills you can dig copper. 10"When (I)you have eaten and are satisfied, you shall bless the LORD your God for the good land which He has given you. 
He (O)brought water for you out of the rock of flint. 
16"In the wilderness He fed you manna (P)which your fathers did not know, that He might humble you *and that He might (Q)test you*, *to do* *good for you in the end. *
17"Otherwise, (R)you may say in your heart, 'My power and the strength of my hand made me this wealth.' 18"But you shall remember the LORD your God, for (S*)**it is He who is giving you power to make wealth*, that He may confirm His covenant which He swore to your fathers, as it is this day. 
my gratitude today is God's blessings ..
they may be playing hide'n seek but *that's the gratitude* and then


in my morning online devotion.....The commander stood a head above the rest of the soldiers. He was dressed in finest battle attire, head aloft and proud, sword drawn. To see the man was to be filled with the confidence that everything would work out. He exuded the sense of triumph and victory. Everything about him claimed victory before the battle was even begun. _Our Lord is like that._ He is the source of all power and might. His wisdom is matched by none.​and then the prayer of the day..title was a *Prayer of Thanks*& it was Psalm 118 
*Thanksgiving for Victory*

1 Thank the Lord because he is good. 
4 Let those who respect the Lord say, 
"His love continues forever." 

5 I was in trouble, so I called to the Lord. 
The Lord answered me and set me free. 
6 I will not be afraid, because the Lord is with me. 
People can't do anything to me.
15 Shouts of joy and victory 
come from the tents of those who do right: 
"The Lord has done powerful things." 
16 The power of the Lord has won the victory; 
with his power the Lord has done mighty things. 

17 I will not die, but live, 
and I will tell what the Lord has done. 
18 The Lord has taught me a hard lesson, 
but he did not let me die. 

21 Lord, I thank you for answering me. 
You have saved me. 

22 The stone that the builders rejected 
became the cornerstone. 
23 The Lord did this, 
and it is wonderful to us.
24 This is the day that the Lord has made. 
Let us rejoice and be glad today! 

25 Please, Lord, save us; 
please, Lord, give us success. 
28 You are my God, and I will thank you; 
you are my God, and I will praise your greatness. 

29 Thank the Lord because he is good. 
His love continues forever. 

Yes gratitude is due for God's blessing along with answered prayer in joyful anticipation of oil jars being filled ..and cups running over. 
Thank you Lord!


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 25, 2008)

Kayte,  I really appreciate Psalm 118  and everything it expresses, it is my personal favorite Psalm that I chose years ago because it really illustrates how the Lord will deliver us and give victory no matter what the  situation looks like.


----------



## kayte (Jul 25, 2008)

Mine too,Ultrasueda! 

I especially love the part about the stone the builders rejected has now become the chief cornerstone...
...how that has been a sustainer through many a rejection..

and how the Lord turns it all around,for the good.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 25, 2008)

I am thankful that the work God has started in us, He is faithful to finish it!

      7 “ Awake, O sword, against My Shepherd, 
      Against the Man who is My Companion,” 
      Says the LORD of hosts. 

      “ Strike the Shepherd, 
      And the sheep will be scattered; 
      Then I will turn My hand against the little ones. 
       8 And it shall come to pass in all the land,” 
      Says the LORD, 

      “ That two-thirds in it shall be cut off and die, 
      But one-third shall be left in it: 
       9 *I will bring the one-third through the fire, 
      Will refine them as silver is refined, 
      And test them as gold is tested. 
      They will call on My name, 
      And I will answer them. 
      I will say, ‘This is My people’; 
      And each one will say, ‘The LORD is my God.’”*
Zechariah 13: 7-9


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 25, 2008)

ultrasuedea said:


> 2 Kings 4-7
> The Widow's Oil
> 1 The wife of a man from the company of the prophets cried out to Elisha, "Your servant my husband is dead, and you know that he revered the LORD. But now his creditor is coming to take my two boys as his slaves."
> 2 Elisha replied to her, "How can I help you? Tell me, what do you have in your house?"
> ...



I always enjoy reading this passage! What I enjoy most is that the oil stopped not because God was out of oil but because the widow was out of vessels. He has more than enough to provide for all of our needs and then some!


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 25, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> I always enjoy reading this passage! What I enjoy most is that the oil stopped not because God was out of oil but because the widow was out of vessels. He has more than enough to provide for all of our needs and then some!



Yes that is so true because God gave the widow more than she could ask or think .And God certainly proved himself to the widow and her family because they came completely out of debt and had oil left over to sell.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 25, 2008)

Hebrews 11:1-12
By Faith We Understand
 1 Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen. 2 For by it the elders obtained a good testimony.
3 By faith we understand that the worlds were framed by the word of God, so that the things which are seen were not made of things which are visible.
Faith at the Dawn of History

4 By faith Abel offered to God a more excellent sacrifice than Cain, through which he obtained witness that he was righteous, God testifying of his gifts; and through it he being dead still speaks. 
5 By faith Enoch was taken away so that he did not see death, “and was not found, because God had taken him”;[a] for before he was taken he had this testimony, that he pleased God. 6 But without faith it is impossible to please Him, for he who comes to God must believe that He is, and that He is a rewarder of those who diligently seek Him. 
7 By faith Noah, being divinely warned of things not yet seen, moved with godly fear, prepared an ark for the saving of his household, by which he condemned the world and became heir of the righteousness which is according to faith.
Faithful Abraham

8 By faith Abraham obeyed when he was called to go out to the place which he would receive as an inheritance. And he went out, not knowing where he was going. 9 By faith he dwelt in the land of promise as in a foreign country, dwelling in tents with Isaac and Jacob, the heirs with him of the same promise; 10 for he waited for the city which has foundations, whose builder and maker is God. 
11 By faith Sarah herself also received strength to conceive seed, and she bore a child* when she was past the age, because she judged Him faithful who had promised. 12 Therefore from one man, and him as good as dead, were born as many as the stars of the sky in multitude—innumerable as the sand which is by the seashore.

Today I am thankful for the word of God and the many examples of faith contained in it's pages that encourage and sustain us.*


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 26, 2008)

Proverbs 31 :30-31 Charm is deceitful and beauty is passing, 
      But a woman who fears the LORD, she shall be praised. 
       31 Give her of the fruit of her hands, 
      And let her own works praise her in the gates.  
Deuteronomy 28:  13 -14 And the LORD will make you the head and not the tail; you shall be above only, and not be beneath, if you heed the commandments of the LORD your God, which I command you today, and are careful to observe them. 14 So you shall not turn aside from any of the words which I command you this day, to the right or the left, to go after other gods to serve them.

Today I am thankful for all of the blessings present in my life right now,which are too many to take for granted.


----------



## kayte (Jul 27, 2008)

7/26/08 Gratitude posted 7/27/08

I wasn't sure what to offer as a gratitude for the 26th,but that night
A TV movie was on and the main character was a woman and a writer..which I thought was an interesting coincidence so I watched a little more and after she said some thing that just struck my heart,
I watched the TV movie in its entirety 

The woman writer referred to_ a crossroads_.. after she suffered major setbacks one of which was her marriage and she was also ignoring/procratinating on ..her next project..a book
This thread began with a statement about crossroads and setbacks
and one..just..today,ironically a fight with one of most oldest dearest friends who is also a struggling writer ..the fight was right in the middle  of my writing this gratitude..._the fight was about about writing _...it also occurred right before preparing for an important engagment regarding my writing so.... and I am struggling to finish and sell a first novel...so all these setback occurences say is to thank God that it means I am reaching a breakthrough and getting closer to the Lord's harvest
and also thank God for a successful event and booksigning which is happening in two hours. 

My gratitude is God's gift to me be of service as a writer and thanking the Lord for a prosperous 
authorship and blessed creativity 

Let us run with patience the race that is set before us; looking unto Jesus, the author and finisher of our faith." - Hebrews 12:1,2. ...

Psalm 45
My heart is inditing a good matter: I speak of the things which I have made touching the king: my tongue is the pen of a ready writer. ...

James 1:17 Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, and cometh down from the Father of lights, with whom is no variableness, neither shadow of turning.

[SIZE=+1]Psalm 26:7 That I may publish with the voice of thanksgiving, and tell of all thy wondrous works.

[/SIZE]
*Under A Tuscan Sun .*.

_Unthinkably good things can happen, even late in the game. It's such a surprise. 

You think "What happened to you?" Well there came a time in each one of those lives where they are standing at a crossroads… someplace where they had to decide whether to turn left or right._


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats on your booksigning event!! I hope that it is a huge success!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am thankful that God's glory is new and vibrant every day and that when I am down, He lifts my head.

Psalms 3:1-6
 1 O LORD, how many are my foes! 
       How many rise up against me! 
 2 Many are saying of me, 
       "God will not deliver him." 
       Selah 
 3 But you are a shield around me, O LORD; 
       you bestow glory on me and lift up my head. 
 4 To the LORD I cry aloud, 
       and he answers me from his holy hill. 
       Selah 
 5 I lie down and sleep; 
       I wake again, because the LORD sustains me. 
 6 I will not fear the tens of thousands 
       drawn up against me on every side.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 27, 2008)

Acts 10     30And Cornelius said, This is now the fourth day since about this time I was observing the ninth hour (three o'clock in the afternoon) of prayer in my lodging place; [suddenly] a man stood before me in dazzling apparel,

    31And he said, Cornelius, your prayer has been heard and harkened to, and your donations to the poor have been known and [c]preserved before God [so that He heeds and is about to help you].


Today I am thankful for the opportunity to help someone who really needed my help although it is a big sacrifice regarding my time, and I had mixed feelings about it in the beggining. But there is no greater thing than to be blessed to be a blessing. And not just because we desire a reciprocal blessing but because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## kayte (Jul 28, 2008)

> Congrats on your booksigning event!! I hope that it is a huge success!


It was a lot of fun ..thank you 

yesterday's gratitude 
I thank the Lord for the gift of Sunday and observance of the Sabbath
That is a precious time for me with God of prayer,reflection,community,intropsection with the Lord and working tools of the house and of the career are laid down
I am sorry that this practice is not always consistent,but knowing all good things come from the Lord and I remember Jesus speaking about the Sabbath when it was questioned about what was correct or not 

Today's gratitude ....Divine Stillness

Quiet and peace that comes from the Lord our God


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 28, 2008)

I am thankful for being protected from dangers unknown and unseen.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 28, 2008)

Psalm 23
A Psalm of David.
 1 The LORD is my shepherd;
         I shall not want.
 2 He makes me to lie down in green pastures;
         He leads me beside the still waters.
 3 He restores my soul;
         He leads me in the paths of righteousness 
         For His name’s sake. 

 4 Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
         I will fear no evil; 
         For You are with me; 
         Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me. 

 5 You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies;
         You anoint my head with oil; 
         My cup runs over.
 6 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me
         All the days of my life; 
         And I will dwell[a] in the house of the LORD 
         Forever.
I am thankful today for the basic amenities of life.


----------



## kayte (Jul 29, 2008)

I love this thread.It is getting me through some rocky times.
God bless this thread and its prayers,its pray warriors,its readers,
and all requests and gratitudes exceedingly beyond all that is asked or hoped for stated here and stated in our hearts.

Today's gratitude steadfastness,perserverance,deliverance and VICTORY under adversity

*Monday, July 28, 2008 - God Uses the Wicked - *Genesis 37-39
When evil people affect our lives, we often wonder how God could permit such a thing. Humanly, the question makes sense. But it's possible that we won't ever understand the reason wickedness was allowed to tough us. 
However, the Lord gives several assurances to sustain us during these times. First, God reminds us that His ways and thoughts are higher than ours. Then, He provides insight into His character. He reminds us that "the Lord is good; His loving-kindness is everlasting and His faithfulness to all generations". And finally, our heavenly Father promises to work all things for the believer's good. 
We can also be reassured by the biblical record. There we often find the plans of the wicked actually furthering the Lord's purpose. 
We live in a fallen world. All of us will be affected by evil people. Knowing God's Word and understanding His character give us hope and endurance to persevere during those times.


*Barak: A Hesitant Leader* 
Although the Lord had chosen Barak to lead the fight against the Canaanites, Barak still wanted the Godly Deborah with him. Did he not have enough trust that the Lord would be enough? Even though Barak was initially timid, the Lord saw Barak as someone who could lead the Israelites to victory. 
Deborah told Barak when to charge against Sisera's men. The enemy panicked, and Barak and his men captured them - but Commander Sisera escaped. He hid in a nearby tent, where Heber's wife Jael was staying. Jael killed the commander with a tent peg, while he was resting. Later Barak came by looking for Sisera, and Jael showed him the dead body. 
Deborah's forewarning had come to pass. It was at the hands of a woman that the Israelites were delivered from her enemies. Deborah and Barak sang a victorious song, praising God and blessing Jael. This triumph set Israel in motion to become stronger and stronger against the Canaanites, until all the people were destroyed. The land was peaceful for the next 40 years. 




Barak received a call from God, but he wanted backup. We don't need to doubt that God will help, if He is the one leading us. The Lord gave Barak everything he needed to win the fight. He can and will do the same for us.Lord, As Your child, I have authority to overcome lies and fears that try to make me ineffective. I am ready and expect to see great things. In Jesus' name I pray, Amen.​


----------



## kayte (Jul 29, 2008)

Today's gratitude steadfastness,perserverance,deliverance and VICTORY under adversity 

Part 2

*Psalm 37*

*[a]A psalm of David.*

1 Don’t worry about the wicked
or envy those who do wrong.
2 For like grass, they soon fade away.
Like spring flowers, they soon wither. 
3 Trust in the Lord and do good.
Then you will live safely in the land and prosper.
4 Take delight in the Lord,
and he will give you your heart’s desires. 
5 Commit everything you do to the Lord.
Trust him, and he will help you.
6 He will make your innocence radiate like the dawn,
and the justice of your cause will shine like the noonday sun. 
7 Be still in the presence of the Lord,
and wait patiently for him to act.
Don’t worry about evil people who prosper
or fret about their wicked schemes. 
8 Stop being angry!
Turn from your rage!
Do not lose your temper—
it only leads to harm.
9 For the wicked will be destroyed,
but those who trust in the Lord will possess the land. 
10 Soon the wicked will disappear.
Though you look for them, they will be gone.
11 The lowly will possess the land
and will live in peace and prosperity. 
12 The wicked plot against the godly;
they snarl at them in defiance.
13 But the Lord just laughs,
for he sees their day of judgment coming. 
14 The wicked draw their swords
and string their bows
to kill the poor and the oppressed,
to slaughter those who do right.
15 But their swords will stab their own hearts,
and their bows will be broken. 
16 It is better to be godly and have little
than to be evil and rich.
17 For the strength of the wicked will be shattered,
but the Lord takes care of the godly. 
18 Day by day the Lord takes care of the innocent,
and they will receive an inheritance that lasts forever.
19 They will not be disgraced in hard times;
even in famine they will have more than enough. 
20 But the wicked will die.
The Lord’s enemies are like flowers in a field—
they will disappear like smoke. 
21 The wicked borrow and never repay,
but the godly are generous givers.
22 Those the Lord blesses will possess the land,
but those he curses will die. 
23 The Lord directs the steps of the godly.
He delights in every detail of their lives.
24 Though they stumble, they will never fall,
for the Lord holds them by the hand. 
25 Once I was young, and now I am old.
Yet I have never seen the godly abandoned
or their children begging for bread.
26 The godly always give generous loans to others,
and their children are a blessing. 
27 Turn from evil and do good,
and you will live in the land forever.
28 For the Lord loves justice,
and he will never abandon the godly. 
He will keep them safe forever,
but the children of the wicked will die.
29 The godly will possess the land
and will live there forever. 
30 The godly offer good counsel;
they teach right from wrong.
31 They have made God’s law their own,
so they will never slip from his path. 
32 The wicked wait in ambush for the godly,
looking for an excuse to kill them.
33 But the Lord will not let the wicked succeed
or let the godly be condemned when they are put on trial. 
34 Put your hope in the Lord.
Travel steadily along his path.
He will honor you by giving you the land.
You will see the wicked destroyed. 
35 I have seen wicked and ruthless people
flourishing like a tree in its native soil.
36 But when I looked again, they were gone!
Though I searched for them, I could not find them! 
37 Look at those who are honest and good,
for a wonderful future awaits those who love peace.
38 But the rebellious will be destroyed;
they have no future. 39 The Lord rescues the godly;
he is their fortress in times of trouble.
40 The Lord helps them,
rescuing them from the wicked.
He saves them,
and they find shelter in him.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 29, 2008)

I enjoyed today's posting, Kayte!  Very encouraging and timely!


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 29, 2008)

Kayte, I agree with Sashaa your post today was definitely on point and you reminded us of several truths we need to always remember.


----------



## kayte (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you Sashaa08 and Ultrasuedea for the encouragement! 
 and praise and thank God for the Victory


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 29, 2008)

1 Corinthians 13
The Greatest Gift
 1 Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, but have not love, I have become sounding brass or a clanging cymbal. 2 And though I have the gift of prophecy, and understand all mysteries and all knowledge, and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, but have not love, I am nothing. 3 And though I bestow all my goods to feed the poor, and though I give my body to be burned,[a] but have not love, it profits me nothing.
4 Love suffers long and is kind; love does not envy; love does not parade itself, is not puffed up; 5 does not behave rudely, does not seek its own, is not provoked, thinks no evil; 6 does not rejoice in iniquity, but rejoices in the truth; 7 bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things. 
8 Love never fails. But whether there are prophecies, they will fail; whether there are tongues, they will cease; whether there is knowledge, it will vanish away. 9 For we know in part and we prophesy in part. 10 But when that which is perfect has come, then that which is in part will be done away. 
11 When I was a child, I spoke as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child; but when I became a man, I put away childish things. 12 For now we see in a mirror, dimly, but then face to face. Now I know in part, but then I shall know just as I also am known. 
13 And now abide faith, hope, love, these three; but the greatest of these is love

Today I am thankful for the love of God which is unconditional  and which anchors and supports us through all things.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 30, 2008)

I am grateful for my mental and physical health. I am grateful that I am able to feed myself, dress myself, walk, see, hear, speak, and that I am in my right mind---so much to be thankful for.

3 John 2 - “Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth."


----------



## kayte (Jul 30, 2008)

I am grateful for the gift of rest.....
and it's available to me if listen to faith and not fear

_Come to ME,all ye who are weary and heavy laden and I will give you rest_


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 30, 2008)

Today I am grateful for answered prayer and for the demonstration that the Lord really does have the last word in any situation especially when we ask him to.    Psalm 134
A Song of Ascents.
 1 Behold, bless the LORD,
         All you servants of the LORD, 
         Who by night stand in the house of the LORD!
 2 Lift up your hands in the sanctuary,
         And bless the LORD. 

 3 The LORD who made heaven and earth
         Bless you from Zion!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 31, 2008)

I am thankful that God will never leave me or forsake me.

Isaiah 41:10 Fear not; for I am with you. Be not dismayed; for I am your God. I will strengthen you; yea, I will help you; yea, I will uphold you with the right hand of My righteousness.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 31, 2008)

Daniel 6- 26 I make a decree that in every dominion of my kingdom men must tremble and fear before the God of Daniel.

      For He is the living God, 
      And steadfast forever; 
      His kingdom is the one which shall not be destroyed, 
      And His dominion shall endure to the end. 
       27 He delivers and rescues, 
      And He works signs and wonders 
      In heaven and on earth, 
      Who has delivered Daniel from the power of the lions. 

Today I am thankful for the realness and faithfulness of God because even though we are told to have faith, he is also so very faithful to keep his word to us.


----------



## kayte (Jul 31, 2008)

I wondered what to give thanks for ..I watched a wonderful movie 
with an uplifting message ..my birthday is coming next week
great friends ...sense of a vision from God,dating kind men,
and in kinship with one key loving man in my life, so many gifts God gave me! ....enough author appearances to meet my summer and September expenses....which I was so scared about and now 
I can work on my novel ....what do I say thanks for...I always look to
God to give me the gratitude of the day

I took a nap and dreamed. In my dream I saw the _words Psalm 138....._
and the day before I saw_ Favor..God's favor_..but I dismissed it.
Today..since the psalm was so clear ...& I didnt know which Psalm it was...if it was one of David's anguished prayers or not ..

I decided to look it up and...GOD IS AN ALL MIGHTY GOD
it's not only a thank you psalm..appropriate for this thread, but also speaks to me of the promises in it....that are awesome
..including this devotion that was today from C. Spurgeon as it fits in  

My gratitude today is entire content of Psalm 138 and gratitude for God's Favor as spoken to me by the Lord and for me & my sisters here 
God chose this for me.... to shout HIS goodness 
and I am heartened HE reassures me ..not that we WILL be answered .....but that HE DOES..so it's done.. we are answered
with God's Favor
I am in deep vigilant prayer tonight for me and my sisters and going to pray 138..out loud...
please join me if you read this ...expecting God's grace of answered miracles... Oh You ,Lord are loving and watching over us 
Praise Your Holy name

*An Appeal; Deliverance *

*And call upon me in the day of trouble: I will deliver thee, and thou shalt glorify me*. (Psalm 50:15) 
*This is a promise indeed!*            Here is an urgent occasion--"the day of trouble." It is dark at noon on such a day, and every hour seems blacker than the one which came before it. Then is this promise in season: it is written for the cloudy day.
            Here is condescending advice, "Call upon me." We ought not to need the exhortation: it should be our constant habit all the day and every day. What a mercy to have liberty to call upon God! What wisdom to make good use of it! How foolish to go running about to men! *The Lord invites us to lay our case before Him, and surely we will not hesitate to do so.* *Here is reassuring encouragement: "I will deliver thee." **Whatever the trouble may be, the Lord makes no exceptions but promises full, sure, happy deliverance. **He will Himself work out our deliverance by His own hand. We believe it, and the Lord honors faith.*            Here is an ultimate result: *"Thou shalt glorify me." Ah, that we will do most abundantly*. When *He has delivered us *we will *loudly praise Him*; and as *He is sure to do *it, let us begin to *glorify Him at once.*

*Psalm 138*

*1I give you thanks, O Lord, with my whole heart*; before the gods I sing your praise; 
2I bow down toward your holy temple and give* thanks to your name for your steadfast love and your faithfulness*; for you have exalted your name and your word above everything. 
*3On the day I called, you answered me*,* you increased my strength of soul*. 
4All the kings of the earth shall praise you, O Lord, for they have heard the words of your mouth. 
5They shall sing of the ways of the Lord,* for great is the glory of the Lord. *
6For though the Lord is high, he regards the lowly; but the haughty he perceives from far away. 
7Though I walk in the midst of trouble, you preserve me against the wrath of my enemies;* you stretch out your hand, and your right hand delivers me. **8The Lord will fulfill his purpose for me*; your steadfast love, O Lord, endures forever. Do not forsake the work of your hands.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 1, 2008)

Kayte, I will be joining you in praying Psalm 138 and I will write it down and carry it with me today.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 1, 2008)

ultrasuedea said:


> Kayte, I will be joining you in praying Psalm 138 and I will write it down and carry it with me today.



I will join you ladies in praying Psalm 138 today.


----------



## kayte (Aug 1, 2008)

Ultrasuedea and Sashaa08  I am heartened the Psalm spoke to you too.
I am praying it throughout the day aloud...I was in prayer all night
Tonight there is an all night communion service until 6am...will attend and...do my best to be in prayer all night until daybreak


_On the day we called, you answered us, you increased our strength of soul. you stretch out your hand, and your right hand delivers us. 8The Lord will fulfill his purpose for us; your steadfast love, O Lord, endures forever_

Editing to add some thing I forgot to mention...and I know This is my gratitude for the day
I dreamt and saw the word* V-I-C-T-O-R-Y..*and I seem to remember it was in spangles and glitter

But because I dream words and images so much.. I sometimes shrug it off...but I know this is from God
and is my gratitude.... THANK YOU LORD GOD FOR THE *V-I-C-T-O-R-Y*

Victory Verses
2 Tim. 1:7 - For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind.

2 Cor. 2:14 - Now thanks be unto God, which always causeth us to triumph in Christ

Romans 8:37 - Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him that loved us.

1 Cor. 15:57 - But thanks be to God, which giveth us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.

Luke 10:19 - Behold, I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy: and nothing shall by any means hurt you.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 1, 2008)

Matthew18-18"I tell you the truth, whatever you bind on earth will be[d]bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth will be[e] loosed in heaven. 

 19"Again, I tell you that if two of you on earth agree about anything you ask for, it will be done for you by my Father in heaven. 20For where two or three come together in my name, there am I with them."

Today I am grateful for the inspiration, support ,and insight that I gain from this thread on a daily basis.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 2, 2008)

I am thankful for God's healing power and His ability to restore and renew.


----------



## kayte (Aug 2, 2008)

Today,I am grateful for the Lord's mercy and for God's grace

Mercy withholds from us what we deserve;
Grace gives what we do not deserve

_Hebrews 4:16 "Let us therefore come boldly unto the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy, and find grace to help in time of need." ..._


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 2, 2008)

Psalm 55

 1 Listen to my prayer, O God, 
       do not ignore my plea; 
 2 hear me and answer me. 
       My thoughts trouble me and I am distraught 

 3 at the voice of the enemy, 
       at the stares of the wicked; 
       for they bring down suffering upon me 
       and revile me in their anger. 

 4 My heart is in anguish within me; 
       the terrors of death assail me. 

 5 Fear and trembling have beset me; 
       horror has overwhelmed me. 

 6 I said, "Oh, that I had the wings of a dove! 
       I would fly away and be at rest- 

 7 I would flee far away 
       and stay in the desert; 
       Selah 

 8 I would hurry to my place of shelter, 
       far from the tempest and storm." 
Today I am grateful for God's sustaining power and shelter from life's storms.


----------



## kayte (Aug 3, 2008)

Today's gratitude is for LOVE..God is love and I give thanks for God's love,perfect love,the abundance of love.

*1 Corinthians 2:9 *, 
But as it is written, Eye has not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God has prepared for them that love him.

*1 John 4:8 *
_Whoever does not love does not know God, because God is love*.*_*(NIV)* 


*1 Corinthians 13:1-8a and 13* 
_Love never fails....And now these three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greatest of these is love._ 


*Proverbs 30:18-19* 
_There are three things that amaze me— _
_no, four things that I don’t understand: _
_how an eagle glides through the sky, _
_how a snake slithers on a rock, _
_how a ship navigates the ocean, _
_how a man loves a woman_

*Song of Solomon 8:7* 
_Many waters cannot quench love; rivers cannot wash it away. If one were to give all the wealth of his house for love, it would be utterly scorned_

*1 John 4:18* 
_There is no fear in love. But perfect love drives out fear_

*Colossians 3:14* 
_And over all these virtues put on love, which binds them all together in perfect unity_


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 4, 2008)

Today, I am thankful for peace of mind regardless of what is going on around me.

Peace I leave with you; My peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid. (John 14:27)


----------



## kayte (Aug 4, 2008)

Calling upon those things that are not as those they were
Gratitude for doors that were previously closed now flung wide open and doors that were only ajar....swung open with joyous welcome and doors 
I never thought I could ever enter not only opening but eagerly beckoning.....doors of every wonderful great gift singing open light from heaven and ushering me in across its portals to a greater territory  

_The stone which the builders rejected has now become the chief cornerstone..this is the Lord's doing....is it not great in our eyes_

_Arise shine for your light has come_

_Expand the walls of thy tent _

_*The Locked Gate* 
_
Read Matthew 7:7-14
To him who by the power at work within us is able to accomplish abundantly far more than all we can ask or imagine, to him be glory. 
-Ephesians 3:20-21 (NRSV)​ 
AS a friend and I approached the entrance to the retreat center, we noticed the gate was closed with a chain draped around it. We stopped the car and wondered what to do. We honked the horn, but no one responded. We pressed the doorbell, but no one answered. We tried to phone the caretaker, but no one picked up.






After 10 minutes, we were beginning to get frustrated as the hot South African sun climbed higher in the sky. My friend walked up to the gate again and toyed with the padlock. To his surprise, the chain was not locked! He swung open the gate with ease and we entered the grounds, laughing heartily at our foolishness.






Throughout our lives, we encounter many closed doors, barred paths, and shuttered windows. But sometimes we assume that they are locked up tight; we don't even try to open them first. Instead, like my friend and me on that summer day, we worry, fret, and sweat!







The truth is that we have the spirit of God within us. When we are bold enough to attempt what God asks, with God's help, we will find gates swinging wide, pathways clearing, and windows thrown open. 
Wes Magruder (Yaounde, Cameroon)​




Lord, give us confidence and courage to attempt what you ask even when gates appear locked. Amen.







Through the power of the Holy Spirit, we can do far more than we imagine.










Those facing locked doors


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks, Kayte.  I am still praying Psalms 138 and eagerly watching and waiting for the doors to start flying open.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 4, 2008)

Kayte, I agree with Sashaa, I am also eagerly waiting for those doors to open and for us to have the blessings that the Lord has in store for us.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 4, 2008)

Today I am thankful for the knowledge and belief that I CAN do all things through Christ who strenthens me.
Philippians 4:13 (King James Version)




 13I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 5, 2008)

Exodus 14:24-30
24 Now it came to pass, in the morning watch, that the LORD looked down upon the army of the Egyptians through the pillar of fire and cloud, and He troubled the army of the Egyptians. 25 And He took off their chariot wheels, so that they drove them with difficulty; and the Egyptians said, “Let us flee from the face of Israel, for the LORD fights for them against the Egyptians.” 
26 Then the LORD said to Moses, “Stretch out your hand over the sea, that the waters may come back upon the Egyptians, on their chariots, and on their horsemen.” 27 And Moses stretched out his hand over the sea; and when the morning appeared, the sea returned to its full depth, while the Egyptians were fleeing into it. So the LORD overthrew the Egyptians in the midst of the sea. 28 Then the waters returned and covered the chariots, the horsemen, and all the army of Pharaoh that came into the sea after them. Not so much as one of them remained. 29 But the children of Israel had walked on dry land in the midst of the sea, and the waters were a wall to them on their right hand and on their left. 
30 So the LORD saved Israel that day out of the hand of the Egyptians, and Israel saw the Egyptians dead on the seashore. 31 Thus Israel saw the great work which the LORD had done in Egypt; so the people feared the LORD, and believed the LORD and His servant Moses.

Today I am hakful for the supernatural support of the Lord and the knowledge that there is nothing too hard for God.


----------



## kayte (Aug 5, 2008)

> Kayte, I agree with Sashaa, I am also eagerly waiting for those doors to open and for us to have the blessings that the Lord has in store for us.


 


> Thanks, Kayte. I am still praying Psalms 138 and eagerly watching and waiting for the doors to start flying open.


 
I am so committed Sashaa,and Ultrasuedea..in blessed communion & prayer with you and all who are participating in their hearts

He is our merciful God and I will keep praying...not only 138, but the posts are not only what I need to hear ..they are so _healing in_ the most unusual supernatural way..I feel the Spirit of God...in the inspiration that chooses each and every precious word.  

_Dear Precious Lord I stand in firm and steadfast unwavering faith and agreement with these beautiful sisters ..and all of us who stand in need of your everlasting healing restorative power,mercy,grace,wisdom, love,strength,peace,and miracles. 
We are your daughters and in the name of Jesus ...You said when two or more are gathered..there You are in our midst
Oh Lord we are humbly gathered here, our faith in and through You has made the mountains swerve and leap..in Your name... Please do as David entreated You
And now, Lord GOD, you are God and your words are truth; You have made this generous promise to your servant. 29 Do, then, bless the house of your servant that it may be before you forever; for you, Lord GOD, have promised, and by your blessing the house of your servant shall be blessed forever."  

.....And now ..Abba.. 
Do as You promised...we say it aloud we come boldly to the throne of grace..we say it in our hearts we pray it constantly as You told us....it is done and we are grateful believing as we have asked so now we gratefully humbly joyfully receive
and we do not wait...but give You the glory NOW...give You the praise and hallelujahs NOW... give our heartfelt gratitude Now...
for Lord You know what's in our hearts and You said commit our ways to You ...oh Lord who restores and open doors that no man can shut...James said you have not because you ask not
so we ask in confidence...
Father,is anything too impossible for You? You who opens Your hand and fulfills the desire of Your children... for it is our Father's good pleasure to give to us,His little flock, the kingdom. Thank You for these good and perfect gifts  
In the Holy name of Jesus who died on the cross so that we might live
Jesus who lives to intercede for us_ 
Amen

David's Prayer 
18 Then King David went in and sat before the LORD, and he said: 
       "Who am I, O Sovereign LORD, and what is my family, that you have brought me this far? 19 And as if this were not enough in your sight, O Sovereign LORD, you have also spoken about the future of the house of your servant. Is this your usual way of dealing with man, O Sovereign LORD ? 
 20 "What more can David say to you? For you know your servant, O Sovereign LORD. 21 For the sake of your word and according to your will, you have done this great thing and made it known to your servant. 

 22 "How great you are, O Sovereign LORD! There is no one like you, and there is no God but you, as we have heard with our own ears. 23 And who is like your people Israel—the one nation on earth that God went out to redeem as a people for himself, and to make a name for himself, and to perform great and awesome wonders by driving out nations and their gods from before your people, whom you redeemed from Egypt? [c] 24 You have established your people Israel as your very own forever, and you, O LORD, have become their God. 

 25 "And now, LORD God, keep forever the promise you have made concerning your servant and his house. Do as you promised, 26 so that your name will be great forever. Then men will say, 'The LORD Almighty is God over Israel!' And the house of your servant David will be established before you. 

 27 "O LORD Almighty, God of Israel, you have revealed this to your servant, saying, 'I will build a house for you.' So your servant has found courage to offer you this prayer. 28 O Sovereign LORD, you are God! Your words are trustworthy, and you have promised these good things to your servant. 29 Now be pleased to bless the house of your servant, that it may continue forever in your sight; for you, O Sovereign LORD, have spoken, and with your blessing the house of your servant will be blessed forever."


----------



## kayte (Aug 5, 2008)

I am so grateful the Lord never gives up on me....and that prayers are being heard, loved and answered..for the Lord loves us....ever grateful for molding me the clay...keeping me humble and God willing...teachable and loving ..even while so so imperfect 
I am especially grateful for my BIRTHDAY TODAY!!!!!! The Lord DOES provide for our EVERY need.I never think He'd care about my birthday...or dating 

By the grace of God, I am dating a few different people..but one has emerged as very very special (J)and I've only known him a little over a month. For my birthday J sent me a surprise..I knew it was coming because he'd hinted it, but I thought it'd be something like ..a jar of honey because he's always commenting on my skin and calling me..honeygirl 
and he asked me if I used honey in my teas etc ..and I was like ..welll
not so much and he was like yeah you probably do...so I thought 
alRight honey for my birthday ..it's sweet ..and it's thoughtful 

well yesterday I see there's a package for me ..even before my birthday..pick up from my front desk this huge heavy box and I shook it and felt some thing like a jar rolling in there and I got it open
ohhhhh..there a top layer of red tissue paper with a pink envelope card on top...there was a huge jar of lavender bath salts,and lavender candles in the special tins,and four small scented candles,each wrapped separately,and then there was a CD of Yo-Yo Ma...and yes there WAS a jar of special raw honey and just when I thought that was it and I was overwhelmed,and grateful and the loving letter/message he'd handwritten in the birthday love-togetherness card affirming our friendship and attraction..was moving..... 
..there is this something heavy and flat and it's a picture frame with the lyrics of a song..that J first said to me to let me know he thought of me in a special way..a couple of lines from it..

_I'll be right here if you need me_
_don't ask why I'll never disapear_..

it's so beautiful.. he mounted the lyrics onto a background..picked out a chrome bordered frame...made the design the whole aethestic himself.it's so beautfiul it goes right in my office 
He made sure we'd speak at 11:30 pm before midnight so he could wish me happy birthday _at_ midnight..he counted down like New Year's, lol and then he called me _again_ at 7:54am NY time because my birthtime is 4:57 am Calif time...and he wanted a couple minutes before official time...to wish me happy birthday...
He remembered ..(I didn't) that I'd told him,as a musician who loves stringed instruments that my vision is one day to touch the cello
and so he got the CD of a master cellist...knowing that I love the cello
and the scented candles he wanted me to have a sweet scent when I opened the box ..it was like every little thing had a special meaning and he said he pictured me opening not one but the next one ..and the next one ..etc..and he'd planned this..in advance ..this loving experience
I was in tears..  so overwhelmed

and tonight for my birthday another friend who knows I love sunsets is taking me to a rooftop restaurant to see the sunset over dinner...and another friend is taking me to dinner on friday..
what an incredible birthday this ..these friends are 
With J.. well,I am not sure of what God has in mind with him. I read to him from the Message Bible after our birthday hello...on a verse I picked at random that mentioned birthday! I am willing to surrender on this/J and just for today give heartfelt thanks for a an unexpected birthday suprises that has me feeling so loved and special
and it 's not over yet! As someone reminded me
Thanks be to God who DOES provide for E-V-E-R-Y need.
*E-v-e-r-y N-E-E-D*
even the ones I think are completely unimportant to Him

My God will meet all your needs according to his glorious riches in Christ Jesus.    Philippians 4:19


_Every good and perfect gift comes from Heaven above_

*New Heavens and a New Earth* 
Isaiah

17-25"Pay close attention now: 
_ I'm creating new heavens and a new earth.
All the earlier troubles, chaos, and pain 
   are things of the past, to be forgotten.
Look ahead with joy. 
   Anticipate what I'm creating:
I'll create Jerusalem as sheer joy, 
   create my people as pure delight.
I'll take joy in Jerusalem, 
   take delight in my people:
No more sounds of weeping in the city, 
   no cries of anguish;
No more babies dying in the cradle, 
   or old people who don't enjoy a full lifetime;
One-hundredth birthdays will be considered normal— 
   anything less will seem like a cheat.
They'll build houses 
   and move in.
They'll plant fields 
   and eat what they grow.
No more building a house 
   that some outsider takes over,
No more planting fields 
   that some enemy confiscates,
For my people will be as long-lived as trees, 
   my chosen ones will have satisfaction in their work.
They won't work and have nothing come of it, 
   they won't have children snatched out from under them.
For they themselves are plantings blessed by God, 
   with their children and grandchildren likewise God-blessed.
Before they call out, I'll answer. 
   Before they've finished speaking, I'll have heard._


----------



## kayte (Aug 5, 2008)

[]*Many of you are familiar with Rev. Robert Schuller.*[/]
 On one occasion.Schuller is famous for having cut the word *`impossible'* out of his dictionary. Today, I want to encourage some possibility thinking. _We need to explore the possibility that today is the beginning of the best part of our lives._ Yes, I know that you may have lived most of your life as a Christian, but have your really lived it? 
Yes, we will continue to face some mountains, but with a personal relationship with God. We can truly have a great life in service to God and our neighbor.  


Sorry sorry sorry for all the multiple lengthy posts....full heart brimming today w/needing to share
and wishing every one as a birth_day prayer..... 
to birth something wonderful this day ..this week this minute..this year..this hour ..this night

When I think of... the impossible.... With God, with Christ Jesus..I am no longer impossible 
but...I'm_Possible


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 5, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYTE! I really enjoyed your posts today. And I am standing in agreement with you  in the beautiful prayer that you prayed today. Have a blessed birthday.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 5, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYTE!

Beautiful prayer as well!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 5, 2008)

One of my favorite bible stories is when the king of Syria sent armies to kill Elisha and God sent an army of angels to protect him.

2 Kings 16-17
16 So he answered, “Do not fear, for those who are with us are more than those who are with them.” 17 And Elisha prayed, and said, “LORD, I pray, open his eyes that he may see.” Then the LORD opened the eyes of the young man, and he saw. And behold, the mountain was full of horses and chariots of fire all around Elisha. 

Today, I am grateful that even when you can't always see Him or feel His presence, He is still there.


----------



## kayte (Aug 6, 2008)

Today I am grateful for the resurrection and Christ's death. I've been asking what needs to die so that Christ can live in me and what needs to be ressurected. 


Righteousness does not come through the Law of Moses, nor by any other scheme or plan save one; the gospel of Christ .

Grace brings to us salvation, but also responsibilities. As those responsibilities are met, we are living by faith. There is quite simply no other path to God; if there is, the "Christ died needlessly." (Galatians 2:21). But there is not. His death was an absolute necessity, and there is no other way to the Father but by Him (John 14:6).
*Acts 20:24*

However, I consider my life worth nothing to me, if only I may finish the race and complete the task the Lord Jesus has given me—the task of testifying to the gospel of God's grace


*Galatians 2:19-20.
*
For through the Law I died to the Law, that I might live unto God. I have been crucified with Christ, and it is no longer I who live, but Christ lives in me; and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who loved me and delivered Himself up for me." (Galatians 2:19-20).


----------



## donna20745 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Kayte for started this thread.

I am so thankful for so many things that i can not list them all. But i will start from last night i had a dream that the enemy tried to destroy me. Long story short i was dying right before my family eyes. I didn't want my last words to be any other then how great the Lord was to me and those around me. And the more i praise his name the stronger i became. I became so strong that i destroyed the same enemy that i thought had destroyed me. I woke up from that dream renew and more in love with the Lord then ever before. 



12 But you, O Lord, will sit on your throne forever.
      Your fame will endure to every generation.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 6, 2008)

Ezekiel 37:1-14
The Dry Bones Live
 1 The hand of the LORD came upon me and brought me out in the Spirit of the LORD, and set me down in the midst of the valley; and it was full of bones. 2 Then He caused me to pass by them all around, and behold, there were very many in the open valley; and indeed they were very dry. 3 And He said to me, “Son of man, can these bones live?”
So I answered, “O Lord GOD, You know.” 
4 Again He said to me, “Prophesy to these bones, and say to them, ‘O dry bones, hear the word of the LORD! 5 Thus says the Lord GOD to these bones: “Surely I will cause breath to enter into you, and you shall live. 6 I will put sinews on you and bring flesh upon you, cover you with skin and put breath in you; and you shall live. Then you shall know that I am the LORD.”’” 
7 So I prophesied as I was commanded; and as I prophesied, there was a noise, and suddenly a rattling; and the bones came together, bone to bone. 8 Indeed, as I looked, the sinews and the flesh came upon them, and the skin covered them over; but there was no breath in them. 
9 Also He said to me, “Prophesy to the breath, prophesy, son of man, and say to the breath, ‘Thus says the Lord GOD: “Come from the four winds, O breath, and breathe on these slain, that they may live.”’” 10 So I prophesied as He commanded me, and breath came into them, and they lived, and stood upon their feet, an exceedingly great army. 
11 Then He said to me, “Son of man, these bones are the whole house of Israel. They indeed say, ‘Our bones are dry, our hope is lost, and we ourselves are cut off!’ 12 Therefore prophesy and say to them, ‘Thus says the Lord GOD: “Behold, O My people, I will open your graves and cause you to come up from your graves, and bring you into the land of Israel. 13 Then you shall know that I am the LORD, when I have opened your graves, O My people, and brought you up from your graves. 14 I will put My Spirit in you, and you shall live, and I will place you in your own land. Then you shall know that I, the LORD, have spoken it and performed it,” says the LORD.’”

Today I am thankful that the Lord can take the dry barren areas of our lives and breathe new life back into them. And for the renewal of my spirit and for God's steadfast and all emcompassing love.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ultrasuedea, you outdid yourself today!!  Thank you for sharing that-I definitely needed to hear that today.  

God bless you, sis!


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 6, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Ultrasuedea, you outdid yourself today!!  Thank you for sharing that-I definitely needed to hear that today.
> 
> God bless you, sis!



Sashaa, thanks for the much needed encouraging words.


----------



## kayte (Aug 7, 2008)

> Thanks Kayte for started this thread.
> 
> I am so thankful for so many things that i can not list them all. But i will start from last night i had a dream that the enemy tried to destroy me. Long story short i was dying right before my family eyes. I didn't want my last words to be any other then how great the Lord was to me and those around me. And the more i praise his name the stronger i became. I became so strong that i destroyed the same enemy that i thought had destroyed me. I woke up from that dream renew and more in love with the Lord then ever before.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing/posting!
And thanking the thread idea....but really it's all of us...in this holy walk together  

your dream was so powerful...
I love when my dreams reveal how much God loves me and how much I love Him.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 7, 2008)

Numbers 23- 19 God is not a man, that he should lie, 
       nor a son of man, that he should change his mind. 
       Does he speak and then not act? 
       Does he promise and not fulfill? 

 20 I have received a command to bless; 
       he has blessed, and I cannot change it. 

 Today I am thankful that the promises of God are true and that what he has promised he will bring to pass. And that the Lord is sustaining my spirit and enabling me to hold on.


----------



## kayte (Aug 7, 2008)

I am grateful for God's gift of prayer

_What a Friend we have in Jesus, all our sins and griefs to bear!_
_What a privilege to carry everything to God in prayer!_
_O what peace we often forfeit, O what needless pain we bear,_
_All because we do not carry everything to God in prayer._

When we have exhausted all other avenues and have thrown ourselves at the foot of the cross, it is then that our waiting ends, for we have made the way clear for Him to work a more astounding miracle than we had even hoped! Let us never forget that God's delays are not denials. He longs to be gracious to us, but He is waiting: waiting for us to let go of our need for control, our need to know the future; waiting for us to sit back and rest and allow Him to work the miracle. He doesn't need our help, we'll just get in the way, so He waits and when He sees that we are waiting for Him then we will be blessed!
Father; help us to go to you first with a childlike trust. Help us to let go of our need to control our lives and give them over to you. May we allow you to work the miracles you have in store for each of us without delay. We get in your way so often and we ask for your forgiveness for our stupidity. You are a gracious Father and full of compassion and you long to bless us! Help us to wait for you. Remind us daily that in your own time and in your own way we will be blessed. In our waiting, may glory rise to you, as all see the miracles that you have in store for your children! Amen.

*Be persistent in prayer, and keep alert as you pray, giving thanks to God. *

*-Colossians 4:2 (TEV)*​ 
Persistence reminded me of the story Jesus told his disciples. A widow repeatedly brought her case before a hardened judge. Because of the woman's constant requests, the judge finally agreed to hear the case. Jesus was illustrating that we should continually bring our needs before God in prayer. If a woman's repeated request eventually caused an uncaring judge to consent, certainly our consistent prayers will gain the ear of our loving heavenly Father. Often we become discouraged and give up praying. Instead, the story in Luke tells us to continue praying and never give up. 

Dear God, help us to persevere in praying, believing that you hear our prayers and will answer them. Amen.

God delights in our prayers.​ 
_The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance. _​ 
_2 Peter 3:9_ ​ 

*We too often think of the Cross of Christ as something we have to get through, yet we get through for the purpose of getting into it. The Cross represents only one thing for us— complete, entire, absolute identification with the Lord Jesus Christ— and there is nothing in which this identification is more real to us than in prayer.*
*"Your Father knows the things you have need of before you ask Him" ( **Matthew 6:8** ). *


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am thankful that good things come to those who wait.

Isaiah 40: 27-31

      27 Why do you say, O Jacob, 
      And speak, O Israel: 
      “ My way is hidden from the LORD, 
      And my just claim is passed over by my God”? 
       28 Have you not known? 
      Have you not heard? 
      The everlasting God, the LORD, 
      The Creator of the ends of the earth, 
      Neither faints nor is weary. 
      His understanding is unsearchable. 
       29 He gives power to the weak, 
      And to those who have no might He increases strength. 
       30 Even the youths shall faint and be weary, 
      And the young men shall utterly fall, 
       31 But those who wait on the LORD 
      Shall renew their strength; 
      They shall mount up with wings like eagles, 
      They shall run and not be weary, 
      They shall walk and not faint.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 8, 2008)

Exodus 16-4 Then the LORD said to Moses, "I will rain down bread from heaven for you. The people are to go out each day and gather enough for that day. In this way I will test them and see whether they will follow my instructions. 5 On the sixth day they are to prepare what they bring in, and that is to be twice as much as they gather on the other days."                                                                                                                            Today I am thankful that the Lord provides for me on a daily basis and that his mercies are new each day.


----------



## kayte (Aug 9, 2008)

I am grateful for the sweetness of life....with all of its complications and intricacies and sudden upside down twists ..even among unexpected pain// disillusionment...betrayal...redemptions forgiveness reconciliation restoration healing
God has breathed life into me....and it is all so worth it..
to find sweetness in  each and every day ....God is so good



_Pleasant words are a honeycomb, Sweet to the soul and healing to the bones.Proverbs 16:24_

_Ointment and perfume rejoice the heart; so doth the sweetness of a man's friend by hearty counsel."~Proverbs 27:9~ _


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 9, 2008)

Proverbs 3:1-9
Further Benefits of Wisdom 
 1 My son, do not forget my teaching, 
       but keep my commands in your heart, 
 2 for they will prolong your life many years 
       and bring you prosperity. 

 3 Let love and faithfulness never leave you; 
       bind them around your neck, 
       write them on the tablet of your heart. 

 4 Then you will win favor and a good name 
       in the sight of God and man. 

 5 Trust in the LORD with all your heart 
       and lean not on your own understanding; 

 6 in all your ways acknowledge him, 
       and he will make your paths straight. [a] 

 7 Do not be wise in your own eyes; 
       fear the LORD and shun evil. 

 8 This will bring health to your body 
       and nourishment to your bones. 

 9 Honor the LORD with your wealth, and with the firstfruits of your crops

Today I am grateful for good health and the wisdom of the word of God which gives us guidance in handling all life situations .


----------



## kayte (Aug 10, 2008)

Today I am grateful for God's promises of dreams coming true and success even when opposition comes up including my own negativity

Do you not say, `Four months more and then the harvest'? I tell you, open your eyes and look at the fields! They are ripe for harvest.

The locusts have one more important lesson to teach us: _Instead of following, lead the way!_ If you keep hoping someone will take you by the hand and tell you how it's all going to work out, you'll never get anywhere. "The locusts have no king [leader], yet they go forth." Note the word "go." Has it occurred to you that God may have called _you_ to blaze the trail and set the pace? You've sat in church for years and heard all the sermons, now "it's time to cross the Jordan and take possession of the land the Lord your God is giving you" (See Jos 1:11). 
But you say, "Nobody in my family has ever done anything like this before." Good, then you'll be the first! Who are you going to listen to? The voices of your dysfunctional past or the God who is saying to you, "Be strong and courageous...for the Lord your God will be with you wherever you go" (Jos 1:9 NIV). Having folks think your ideas are crazy, is just part of every success story. When God moves, He doesn't commission a focus group or call for a vote. No, He looks for somebody like Isaiah to say, "Here am I. Send me!" (Isa 6:8 NIV). Then He underwrites them, equips them and sends them out to be "The head, and not the tail...above only, and...not...beneath" (Dt 28:13). 
And the people God uses are people He can trust with success; people who say, "My wings were too small to travel this far. It wasn't my flapping around that got me here, it was God."

As we experience success and move forward in God's plan for our lives, it can be easy to forget where we came from, to ignore the very purpose for which God has shown us his favour. Only three things can help us to avoid this. One is to stay close to God. Another is to stay in touch with people who have known us for a long time; people who can speak honestly to us because they have our best interests at heart. The third is to stay connected to real human needs, to be in a place where we can volunteer to help others. God wants to give us success – but we are blessed to be a blessing. 

*Prayer: 'Father, thank you for the success you've given me. Help me to use it for the promotion of your plans in my world, and help me not to lose touch with the reason for the blessing!'*





*Prayer for Dreamers*​
We pray for the dreamers of this life, O God,
for those persons who imagine new possibilities,
who long for what others cannot perceive,
who spin dreams of wonder and majesty in their minds.
Defend them from ridicule and harsh criticism,
from self-doubt and lack of faith in their dreams,
and from abandonment of this call to make things new.
Grant that from their dreams
may come forth blessings for humankind
to enrich the quality of life
and the wonderment of us all.
Amen.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 10, 2008)

James 5:13-18 13 Is anyone among you suffering? Let him pray. Is anyone cheerful? Let him sing psalms. 14 Is anyone among you sick? Let him call for the elders of the church, and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord. 15 And the prayer of faith will save the sick, and the Lord will raise him up. And if he has committed sins, he will be forgiven. 16 Confess your trespasses[e] to one another, and pray for one another, that you may be healed. The effective, fervent prayer of a righteous man avails much. 17 Elijah was a man with a nature like ours, and he prayed earnestly that it would not rain; and it did not rain on the land for three years and six months. 18 And he prayed again, and the heaven gave rain, and the earth produced its fruit.    Today I am thankful for the power of prayer.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 11, 2008)

ultrasuedea said:


> James 5:13-18 13 Is anyone among you suffering? Let him pray. Is anyone cheerful? Let him sing psalms. 14 Is anyone among you sick? Let him call for the elders of the church, and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord. 15 And the prayer of faith will save the sick, and the Lord will raise him up. And if he has committed sins, he will be forgiven. 16 Confess your trespasses[e] to one another, and pray for one another, that you may be healed. The effective, fervent prayer of a righteous man avails much. 17 Elijah was a man with a nature like ours, and he prayed earnestly that it would not rain; and it did not rain on the land for three years and six months. 18 And he prayed again, and the heaven gave rain, and the earth produced its fruit.    Today I am thankful for the power of prayer.



There is indeed power in prayer!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great is Thy Faithfulness!! I am thankful that God is ever faithful-even in the lean times and the dark hours-He is still faithful.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 11, 2008)

I thank God for his Divine Discernment. Not only that when he reveals it too me. That I am grateful and can still love the people when they twist words/ things against me! God is able! Still turn it around for my good.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 11, 2008)

Revelation 12: 10Then I heard a loud voice in heaven say: 
   "Now have come the salvation and the power and the kingdom of our God, 
      and the authority of his Christ. 
   For the accuser of our brothers, 
      who accuses them before our God day and night, 
      has been hurled down. 
 11They overcame him 
      by the blood of the Lamb 
      and by the word of their testimony; 







Today I am grateful for the knowledge that God is the most powerful force in any believer's life and that with his blessing and favor all things are possible for us. And if we hold on and  faint not we will have a great testimony.


----------



## kayte (Aug 11, 2008)

By the grace of God I am grateful for the gift of God's teachings...following Jeuss
I am a-willing-to-learn-woman and remain teachable
even by the those teachers I would not have chosen

Psalm 55:22  He who gets* wisdom* loves his own soul; he who cherishes understanding prospers
_1TI 4:12  Don't let anyone look down on you because you are young, but set 
an example for the believers in speech, in life, in love, in faith and in 
purity.
_
_EXO 4:11  The LORD said to him, "Who gave man his mouth? Who makes him deaf 
or mute? Who gives him sight or makes him blind? Is it not I, the LORD?

12  Now go; I will help you speak and will teach you what to say."

71:17  Since my youth, O God, you have taught me, and to this day I declare 
your marvelous deeds._
_18  Open my eyes that I may see wonderful things in your law.

3:5  Trust in the LORD with all your heart and lean not on your own 
understanding;
_

It is worth noting that Joseph is about 17 years of age in Genesis 37. The teen years are a time when the youth of any era are prone to retaliation and selfishness. However, this boy was clearly taught from an early age that a real man is a servant to others. 

Second, Joseph realized at a young age that God was controlling his life. How else can you explain his relentless pursuit of excellence throughout his various trials? No matter what happened to him, Joseph always remembered the divine visions that the Father had laid on his heart in his teen years (Gen. 37:1-6). He was convinced that there was a plan for his life and that somehow, sometime, God would reveal what it was. 

Whether you are 17 or 77, the lessons of Joseph's life are valuable. It is never too late to learn the art of service or to recognize God's perfect plan. Even better, it's never too late to help someone else discover these things.


----------



## kayte (Aug 12, 2008)

I am grateful by the grace and mercy of God for the work...I was so frightened this summer. My total income was based on appearances only... By the grace of God there was/is enough..and for September 

*My own reminder*...God provides for my EVERY need even the ones I think are far too insignificant for HIM to care or think about and I am grateful in advance for every need being met.Thank You God 

The spider taketh hold with her hands, and is in kings' palaces." Proverbs 30:28
_*08.12.08*_


_Spiders (2)_
When it's time to lay eggs the spider produces a particular type of silk thread and spins it into a protective sac, then deposits them. When an enemy comes to steal the spider's offspring, it gets trapped on the sticky fluids that line the silk. Then the spider wraps the enemy in another kind of thread, and turns it into food. What's the message of the spider? _The battle is over your future!_

*Don't let the enemy have your children. Don't let him rob you of your potential. Don't let him steal your destiny.* When those with weak wills, weak knees and weak faith saw the giants in the Promised Land they wanted to go back to Egypt. 

*But not Caleb. He said, "Neither fear ye the people of the land; for they are bread for us" (Nu 14:9). When you understand what the battle in your life is about, you actually begin to feed off the stuff the enemy throws at you and say, "Bring it on, what does not destroy me will only make me stronger."*

Be like Shammah. "When the Philistines banded together at a place where there was a field full of lentils, Israel's troops fled...But Shammah took his stand in the middle of the field. He defended it and struck the Philistines down, and the Lord brought about a great victory" (2Sa 23:11-12 NIV). Shammah knew what he was fighting for. That lentil patch put food on his table. It represented his family's future. It was his legacy. And when Shammah stood up to the enemy, "The Lord brought about a great victory." And He'll do the same for you!

"Whatever your hand finds to do, do it with all your might."
*Ecclesiastes 9:10*

Thus says the LORD, your Redeemer, the Holy One of Israel, 'I am the LORD your God, who teaches you to profit, who leads you in the way you should go.'"
*Isaiah 48:17*
"Beloved, I pray that in all respects you may prosper and be in good health, just as your soul prospers."
*3 John 1:2*
"You shall remember the LORD your God, for it is He who is giving you power to make wealth, that He may confirm His covenant which He swore to your fathers, as it is this day."
*Deuteronomy 8:18*
"Trust in the LORD with all your heart and do not lean on your own understanding. In all your ways acknowledge Him, and He will make your paths straight. Do not be wise in your own eyes; fear the LORD and turn away from evil. It will be healing to your body and refreshment to your bones. Honor the LORD from your wealth and from the first of all your produce; so your barns will be filled with plenty and your vats will overflow with new wine.
*Proverbs 3:5-10*
"You will prosper, if you are careful to observe the statutes and the ordinances which the LORD commanded Moses concerning Israel. Be strong and courageous, do not fear nor be dismayed."
*1 Chronicles 22:13*
"How blessed is the man who does not walk in the counsel of the wicked, nor stand in the path of sinners, nor sit in the seat of scoffers! But his delight is in the law of the LORD, and in His law he meditates day and night. He will be like a tree firmly planted by streams of water, which yields its fruit in its season and its leaf does not wither; and in whatever he does, he prospers.
*Psalm 1:1-3*
"Seek first His kingdom and His righteousness, and all these things will be added to you."
*Matthew 6:33*
"Commit your works to the LORD and your plans will be established."
*Proverbs 16:3*

If they hear and serve Him, they will end their days in prosperity and their years in pleasures."
*Job 36:11*
"We urge you, brethren, to excel still more, and to make it your ambition to lead a quiet life and attend to your own business and work with your hands, just as we commanded you, so that you will behave properly toward outsiders and not be in any need."
*1 Thessalonians 4:10-12*


----------



## kayte (Aug 12, 2008)

On Its Way -- Part 1

Whitney Capps

"Now it came about in the course of those many days that the king of Egypt died. And the sons of Israel sighed because of the bondage, and they cried out; and their cry for help because of their bondage rose up to God. So God heard their groaning; and God remembered His covenant with Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob. God saw the sons of Israel, and God took notice of them." Exodus 2:23-25 (NASB)

The Israelites were crying out to God for help in their slavery, but had no way of knowing that their gracious God was already at work, calling Moses to be His mouthpiece and their deliverer from Egypt.  God had heard their cries, but it would be some measure of time before they were aware that He had answered their prayers. 

Patience is required for those who seek the face of God. He has the answer in hand before we even voice our need, but it may take some time to manifest. 

Most of my earliest memories are set in Fort Worth, Texas where we lived while my dad attended Southwestern Seminary. I remember little of the hardships my parents and grandparents talk about. My Granny still cries every time she describes what those years were like for her young son and daughter-in-law, so poor and so far from home. My mom, though a degreed teacher, stayed at home with me. My dad went to school full-time and worked as much as his demanding study schedule would allow. These were lean times financially.

At one point during our stint in Fort Worth, our car was stolen from the apartment complex where we lived. Mom tells me that while we had insurance, we didn't have the money to pay the $100 deductible. While my parents tried to figure out how to make the ends meet, the mail arrived that day with a letter from my dad's childhood Sunday school teacher. The letter explained that God had laid our family on his heart a few days prior, and God had told him to send us some money. In fact, God had told him to send us $100.00!


So a letter left Georgia nearly a full day before our car was stolen and two days before we were aware of our desperate need for $100.00. Even before my sweet parents' prayers had reached the throne room of heaven, our great God had provision on its way. Remarkable? Certainly. Significant? Monumentally! 

God knew what His covenant people enslaved in Egypt needed in 1400 B.C.  He knew what a poor seminary family in Fort Worth, Texas needed in 1979.* And dear sister, [*B]*He knows what you need today right this very minute. He knows what we need because He knows all the cares of our heart. He is intimately aware of all that happens to us, because it all comes through His hand purposed for His glory and for our good. *[/B]
Dear Lord, remind me even in moments of desperation and fear that You are in control. Help me fight the temptation to worry or doubt your provision. Grant me the peace to accept Your will as your promise to protect and provide for me and my family. In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I thank God for his Divine Discernment. Not only that when he reveals it too me. That I am grateful and can still love the people when they twist words/ things against me! God is able! Still turn it around for my good.




 Not everything is good, but God can make it work together for your good!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 12, 2008)

I am thankful for the test. I realized this morning that the test is an attempt to make me more Christ-like and if God is even attempting to make me more Christ-like it is because He has found some redeemable quality in me that He can use. If you are being tested, you must have potential to do something! Be encouraged!


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 12, 2008)

Today I am thankful that God has a due season.  Galations 6:6 Let him who is taught the word share in all good things with him who teaches. 
7 Do not be deceived, God is not mocked; for whatever a man sows, that he will also reap. 8 For he who sows to his flesh will of the flesh reap corruption, but he who sows to the Spirit will of the Spirit reap everlasting life. 9 And let us not grow weary while doing good, for in due season we shall reap if we do not lose heart. 10 Therefore, as we have opportunity, let us do good to all, especially to those who are of the household of faith.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 13, 2008)

ultrasuedea said:


> Today I am thankful that God has a due season.  Galations 6:6 Let him who is taught the word share in all good things with him who teaches.
> 7 Do not be deceived, God is not mocked; for whatever a man sows, that he will also reap. 8 For he who sows to his flesh will of the flesh reap corruption, but he who sows to the Spirit will of the Spirit reap everlasting life. 9 And let us not grow weary while doing good, for in due season we shall reap if we do not lose heart. 10 Therefore, as we have opportunity, let us do good to all, especially to those who are of the household of faith.



And let us not grow weary......Amen, sister!


----------



## kayte (Aug 13, 2008)

Today I'd like to give thanks for the gift of God's power to me. I don't have to be strong..I can take action with HIS power. 

_I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me

We are more than conquerors

My strength is made perfect in your weakness 
_

When is the last time someone saw something happen through your life that could not be explained other than God working in your life? When you begin to see this happen, you will be modeling ministry as Jesus modeled it. You will be bringing the Church to the people, not the people to the church. Pray that God makes you a vessel of His power, not simply a vessel of words

The children of Israel had not gone far from the shore of the Red Sea when the realities of their new freedom began to register. They no longer enjoyed the ample food and water supply of Egypt. Now, after traveling 3 days into the wilderness, the large crowd had no water. And when they finally arrived at the oasis of Marah, the water was bitter (Ex. 15:23).

Thus the children of Israel were compelled to rely on a miracle. So they cried out to Moses, and Moses cried out to the Lord. The Lord showed him a tree, which Moses cast into the water. Miraculously, the water turned sweet.

The transformation of the water was a miracle akin to the plague of blood sent to Pharaoh and the Egyptians (Ex. 7:14-25). Egypt’s clean water had been sullied with blood by the hand of the Lord. The lesson of Marah was clear—the same hand that turned water into blood could turn bitter water into sweet. The same power that brought curses on Egypt could bring health to Israel.

If you have a seemingly impossible need today, remember that the hand that supplied your greatest need—forgiveness of sin—is the same hand that can adequately supply all your needs. Trust Him to accomplish things that seem impossible.  — Marvin Williams

When our problems overwhelm us,
God wants us to look to Him;
He provides the right solutions—
Lighting paths that once were dim. —Sper


Impossibilities compel us to rely on God.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 13, 2008)

Phillipians4: 19But my God shall supply all your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus. 


Today I am thankful for Jehovah Jireh, God who is my provider.


----------



## kayte (Aug 14, 2008)

Today I am grateful for the Peace of God which surpasses all human understanding even in the midst of set backs and upheavals..even among the goodness that surprises


The Word of God says, "Be still and know that I am God" (Psalm 46:10). Let quietness and confidence be your strength (Isaiah 30:15). "Quietness" here refers to tranquility within. This becomes very difficult. We are so aware of the circumstances and situations of the world that we become unaware of the position of our soul and the still, small voice that must direct and guide it. 

Therefore, it is for our protection and well-being that we are told to study to be quiet (2) that we might not be influenced by the distractions of this world of which Satan is the prince (3).We must be consumed with the world's creator and the Savior of our souls. It is that inner confidence, not in ourselves, but in Christ, that makes us overcomers. "

_"Be still and know that I am God" (Psalm 46:10)._

_Let quietness and confidence be your strength (Isaiah 30:15)._

_"And the work of righteousness shall be peace; and the effect of _
_righteousness quietness and assurance for ever" (Isaiah 32:17). _

_And that ye study to be quiet, and to do your own business, and to work with your own hands, as we commanded you; _
_1 Thessalonians 4:11_


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 14, 2008)

Today I am grateful for the presence of God who is always available to help us in all things at all times.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 15, 2008)

I am thankful that in spite of everything going on around me and in my life, that I can sleep at night and that I have peace of mind.


----------



## kayte (Aug 15, 2008)

My gratitude today is for the Psalms. Once when I went through a hard period in my life I read one Psalm a day...and by the end of the reading I had such peace.Maybe I will do that again. 

Two nights ago I dreamed the number 66. I thought right away to look up its equivalent in the Psalms since I had l aready had a dream before with Psalm 138....I looked up both of them to compare after reading 66 as it seemed familiar
I am posting both Psalms as the messages ARE very very 
similar. Clearly the Lord is assuring us of HIS blessed promises. Also posting Isaiah 66




*Psalm 66*

*For the director of music. A song. A psalm. *

1 Shout with joy to God, all the earth! 
2 Sing the glory of his name; 
make his praise glorious! 
3 Say to God, "How awesome are your deeds! 
So great is your power 
that your enemies cringe before you. 
4 All the earth bows down to you; 
they sing praise to you, 
they sing praise to your name." 
Selah 
5 Come and see what God has done, 
how awesome his works in man's behalf! 
6 He turned the sea into dry land, 
they passed through the waters on foot— 
come, let us rejoice in him. 
7 He rules forever by his power, 
his eyes watch the nations— 
let not the rebellious rise up against him. 
Selah 
8 Praise our God, O peoples, 
let the sound of his praise be heard; 
9 he has preserved our lives 
and kept our feet from slipping. 
10 For you, O God, tested us; 
you refined us like silver. 
11 You brought us into prison 
and laid burdens on our backs. 
12 You let men ride over our heads; 
we went through fire and water, 
but you brought us to a place of abundance. 
13 I will come to your temple with burnt offerings 
and fulfill my vows to you- 
14 vows my lips promised and my mouth spoke 
when I was in trouble. 
15 I will sacrifice fat animals to you 
and an offering of rams; 
I will offer bulls and goats. 
Selah 
16 Come and listen, all you who fear God; 
let me tell you what he has done for me. 
17 I cried out to him with my mouth; 
his praise was on my tongue. 
18 If I had cherished sin in my heart, 
the Lord would not have listened; 
19 but God has surely listened 
and heard my voice in prayer. 20 Praise be to God, 
who has not rejected my prayer 
or withheld his love from me!


*Psalm 138*

*A David Psalm*

1-3 Thank you! Everything in me says "Thank you!" Angels listen as I sing my thanks. 
I kneel in worship facing your holy temple 
and say it again: "Thank you!" 
Thank you for your love, 
thank you for your faithfulness; 
Most holy is your name, 
most holy is your Word. 
The moment I called out, you stepped in; 
you made my life large with strength. 

4-6 When they hear what you have to say, God, 
all earth's kings will say "Thank you." 
They'll sing of what you've done: 
"How great the glory of God!" 
And here's why: God, high above, sees far below; 
no matter the distance, he knows everything about us. 

7-8 When I walk into the thick of trouble, 
keep me alive in the angry turmoil. 
With one hand 
strike my foes, 
With your other hand 
save me. 
Finish what you started in me, God. 
Your love is eternal—don't quit on me now

*Isaiah 66*5Hear the word of the LORD, ye that tremble at his word; Your brethren that hated you, that cast you out for my name's sake, said, Let the LORD be glorified: but he shall appear to your joy, and they shall be ashamed. 

 6A voice of noise from the city, a voice from the temple, a voice of the LORD that rendereth recompence to his enemies. 
 7Before she travailed, she brought forth; before her pain came, she was delivered of a man child. 
 8Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? or shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as Zion travailed, she brought forth her children. 
 9Shall I bring to the birth, and not cause to bring forth? saith the LORD: shall I cause to bring forth, and shut the womb? saith thy God. 
 10Rejoice ye with Jerusalem, and be glad with her, all ye that love her: rejoice for joy with her, all ye that mourn for her: 
 11That ye may suck, and be satisfied with the breasts of her consolations; that ye may milk out, and be delighted with the abundance of her glory. 
 12For thus saith the LORD, Behold, I will extend peace to her like a river, and the glory of the Gentiles like a flowing stream: then shall ye suck, ye shall be borne upon her sides, and be dandled upon her knees. 
 13As one whom his mother comforteth, so will I comfort you; and ye shall be comforted in Jerusalem.  14And when ye see this, your heart shall rejoice, and your bones shall flourish like an herb: and the hand of the LORD shall be known toward his servants, and his indignation toward his enemies.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 16, 2008)

Psalm 27  Psalm of David.
 1 The LORD is my light and my salvation;
         Whom shall I fear? 
         The LORD is the strength of my life; 
         Of whom shall I be afraid?
 2 When the wicked came against me
         To eat up my flesh, 
         My enemies and foes, 
         They stumbled and fell.
 3 Though an army may encamp against me,
         My heart shall not fear; 
         Though war may rise against me, 
         In this I will be confident. 

 4 One thing I have desired of the LORD,
         That will I seek: 
         That I may dwell in the house of the LORD 
         All the days of my life, 
         To behold the beauty of the LORD, 
         And to inquire in His temple.
 5 For in the time of trouble
         He shall hide me in His pavilion; 
         In the secret place of His tabernacle 
         He shall hide me; 
         He shall set me high upon a rock. 

 6 And now my head shall be lifted up above my enemies all around me;
         Therefore I will offer sacrifices of joy in His tabernacle; 
         I will sing, yes, I will sing praises to the LORD. 

 7 Hear, O LORD, when I cry with my voice!
         Have mercy also upon me, and answer me.
 8 When You said, “Seek My face,”
         My heart said to You, “Your face, LORD, I will seek.”
 9 Do not hide Your face from me;
         Do not turn Your servant away in anger; 
         You have been my help; 
         Do not leave me nor forsake me, 
         O God of my salvation.
 10 When my father and my mother forsake me,
         Then the LORD will take care of me. 

 11 Teach me Your way, O LORD,
         And lead me in a smooth path, because of my enemies.
 12 Do not deliver me to the will of my adversaries;
         For false witnesses have risen against me, 
         And such as breathe out violence.
 13 I would have lost heart, unless I had believed
         That I would see the goodness of the LORD 
         In the land of the living. 

 14 Wait on the LORD;
         Be of good courage, 
         And He shall strengthen your heart; 
         Wait, I say, on the LORD!





Today I am grateful that we can Know that even if we are forsaken by others the Lord is always there to listen to us ,support us and amaze us when he works on our circumstances.


----------



## kayte (Aug 16, 2008)

Today's gratitude is for God's hand in my life....regardless of human circumstance.....I to turn to HIM..and see HIS hand accomplish exceedingly more than I can ask for...


*God wants to Suprise You*

God wants to surprise and bless you. Just like a surprise in our every day lives from a loved ones causes much delight and joy, making us feel special, God wants to surprise us with His goodness. When we take the time to realize the small surprises that show up in our lives, this will create an attitude of faith and joy. He even wants to take what seems to be a setback or distraction in our lives, and turn it around to bless us; surprising us! 

The Scripture says in Deuteronomy 28, “If we will keep God first place, if we will walk in His ways, all these blessings will overtake us.” That means you won’t be able to outrun the good things of God. One translation of the word “overtake” means “to catch by surprise.” Our Heavenly Father wants to be good to us. He wants to amaze us with His goodness. We should get up every morning with the attitude, “I can’t wait to see what God is going to do!” And you may have had some victories in the past, but you haven’t seen anything yet; God is about to super size your dreams and surprise you by accomplishing more than you can ask or think.


* Zephaniah* 3

14Sing, O Daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel! Rejoice, be in high spirits and glory with all your heart, O Daughter of Jerusalem [in that day]. 

 The Lord is the King of Israel. 
He is with you. 
You will never again be afraid 
that others will harm you. 
16 The time is coming when people will say to Jerusalem, 
"Zion, don't be afraid. 
Don't give up. 
17 The Lord your God is with you. 
He is mighty enough to save you. 
He will take great delight in you. 
The quietness of his love will calm you down. 
He will sing with joy because of you." 
17The LORD your God 

wins victory after victory 
and is always with you. 
He celebrates and sings 
because of you, 
and he will refresh your life 
with his love." [c] 

*The LORD's Promise to His People*

18The LORD has promised: 

Your sorrow has ended, 
and you can celebrate. [d] 19I will punish those 
who mistreat you. 
I will bring together the lame 
and the outcasts, 
then they will be praised, 
instead of despised, 
in every country on earth. 
20I will lead you home, 
and with your own eyes 
you will see me bless you 
with all you once owned. 
Then you will be famous 
everywhere on this earth. 
I, the LORD, have spoken!

*Micah 3*
4But they shall sit every man under his vine and under his fig tree, and none shall make them afraid, for the mouth of the Lord of hosts has spoken it.(B) 

    5For all the peoples [now] walk every man in the name of his god, but we will walk in the name of the Lord our God forever and ever. 
    6In that day, says the Lord, I will assemble the lame, and I will gather those who have been driven away and those whom I have afflicted. 
    7And I will make the lame a remnant, and those who were cast off a strong nation; and the Lord shall reign over them in Mount Zion from this time forth and forever. 
    8And you, O tower of the flock, the hill and stronghold of the Daughter of Zion, unto you the former dominion shall come, the kingdom of the Daughter of Jerusalem. 
    9Now why do you cry aloud? Is there no king among you? Has your counselor perished, that pains have taken you like a woman in labor? 
    10Writhe in pain and labor to bring forth, O Daughter of Zion, like a woman in childbirth; for now you shall go forth out of the city and you shall live in the open country. You shall go to Babylon; there you shall be rescued. There the Lord shall redeem you from the hand of your enemies. 
    11Now many nations are assembled against you, saying, Let her be profaned and let our eyes gaze upon Zion. 
    12But they know not the thoughts of the Lord, neither do they understand His plan, for He shall gather them as the sheaves to the threshing floor. 
    13Arise and thresh, O Daughter of Zion! For I will make your horn iron and I will make your hoofs bronze; you shall beat in pieces many peoples, and I will devote their gain to the Lord and their treasure to the Lord of all the earth.(C)


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 16, 2008)

Psalm 42
To the Chief Musician. A Contemplation[a] of the sons of Korah.
 1 As the deer pants for the water brooks,
         So pants my soul for You, O God.
 2 My soul thirsts for God, for the living God.
         When shall I come and appear before God?*
 3 My tears have been my food day and night,
         While they continually say to me, 
         “Where is your God?” 

 4 When I remember these things,
         I pour out my soul within me. 
         For I used to go with the multitude; 
         I went with them to the house of God, 
         With the voice of joy and praise, 
         With a multitude that kept a pilgrim feast. 

 5 Why are you cast down, O my soul?
         And why are you disquieted within me? 
         Hope in God, for I shall yet praise Him 
         For the help of His countenance.[c]

 6 O my God,[d] my soul is cast down within me;
         Therefore I will remember You from the land of the Jordan, 
         And from the heights of Hermon, 
         From the Hill Mizar.
 7 Deep calls unto deep at the noise of Your waterfalls;
         All Your waves and billows have gone over me.
 8 The LORD will command His lovingkindness in the daytime,
         And in the night His song shall be with me— 
         A prayer to the God of my life. 

 9 I will say to God my Rock,
         “Why have You forgotten me? 
         Why do I go mourning because of the oppression of the enemy?”
 10 As with a breaking of my bones,
         My enemies reproach me, 
         While they say to me all day long, 
         “Where is your God?” 

 11 Why are you cast down, O my soul?
         And why are you disquieted within me? 
         Hope in God; 
         For I shall yet praise Him, 
         The help of my countenance and my God.

Today I am grateful  that my spirit has been uplifted.*


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ultrasuedea referred to this passage awhile back but I wanted to post it again today as a reminder to myself. Today I am grateful for all of the many things that God has done for me and all of the other obstacles and challenges I have overcome by His mighty right hand. I will proclaim all of the wonderful things that He has done!

Psalms 118:13
13 I was pushed back and about to fall, 
but the LORD helped me. 
14 The LORD is my strength and my song; 
he has become my salvation. 
15 Shouts of joy and victory 
resound in the tents of the righteous: 
"The LORD's right hand has done mighty things! 
16 The LORD's right hand is lifted high; 
the LORD's right hand has done mighty things!" 
17 I will not die but live, 
and will proclaim what the LORD has done.


----------



## kayte (Aug 17, 2008)

I am ready dearLord...in quiet confidence
I wait..my heart open to receive your divine abundance in all areas of my life....open arms..houesehold mind spirit all resources open to receive.. financial..creative..ministry..community..
relationship....health..
and more to give back ..for all these gifts in your generosity

Thanks be to You,Almighty God


*Be Ready to Receive *

Joshua 3:5 
Pastor Carl H Stevens

"The preparations of the heart in man, and the answer of the tongue, is from the Lord" (Proverbs 16:1). 

"Prepare your hearts unto the Lord, and serve him only: and he will deliver you out of the hand of the Philistines" (I Samuel 7:3b). 

As believers, we must always live a prepared life. Many times, we miss blessings because we are not sensitive to what the Lord is doing. Jacob was guilty of not preparing his heart in Genesis 28:16b. He states, "Surely the Lord is in this place; and I knew it not." The Lord has promised that He would go with us till the end of the earth (2) "I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee" (Hebrews 13:5b). "For where two or three are gathered together in My name, there am I in the midst of them" (Matthew 18:20). 

Jesus is always faithful to His promises. Are we ready for His answer? Are we familiar with God's provisions? Jesus is with you in the morning. He is at the Bible study. He attends every service that exalts His Word. The Lord is there, and you know it. We need to have the attitude of Joshua, "Sanctify yourselves: for tomorrow the Lord will do wonders among you" (Joshua 3:5b). 

God loves to give the increase in our lives, and we need to be ready to receive it. Always be prepared for God to work. "Fear not, little flock; for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom" (Luke 12:32). 



_And Joshua said unto the people, Sanctify yourselves: for tomorrow the LORD will do wonders among you. _
_Joshua 3:5_ 


_Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and, lo, I am with you alway, even unto the end of the world. Amen. _
_Matthew 28:20_


"Fear not, little flock; for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom" (Luke 12:32).


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 17, 2008)

Psalm 91
 1 He who dwells in the shelter of the Most High 
       will rest in the shadow of the Almighty. [a] 

 2 I will say * of the LORD, "He is my refuge and my fortress, 
       my God, in whom I trust." 

 3 Surely he will save you from the fowler's snare 
       and from the deadly pestilence. 

 4 He will cover you with his feathers, 
       and under his wings you will find refuge; 
       his faithfulness will be your shield and rampart. 

 5 You will not fear the terror of night, 
       nor the arrow that flies by day, 

 6 nor the pestilence that stalks in the darkness, 
       nor the plague that destroys at midday. 

 7 A thousand may fall at your side, 
       ten thousand at your right hand, 
       but it will not come near you. 

 8 You will only observe with your eyes 
       and see the punishment of the wicked. 

 9 If you make the Most High your dwelling— 
       even the LORD, who is my refuge- 

 10 then no harm will befall you, 
       no disaster will come near your tent. 

 11 For he will command his angels concerning you 
       to guard you in all your ways; 

 12 they will lift you up in their hands, 
       so that you will not strike your foot against a stone. 

 13 You will tread upon the lion and the cobra; 
       you will trample the great lion and the serpent. 

 14 "Because he loves me," says the LORD, "I will rescue him; 
       I will protect him, for he acknowledges my name. 

 15 He will call upon me, and I will answer him; 
       I will be with him in trouble, 
       I will deliver him and honor him. 

 16 With long life will I satisfy him 
       and show him my salvation."

Today I am thankful for God's  supernatural protection 
from all storms and calamities.*


----------



## kayte (Aug 18, 2008)

I am grateful for the Lord's gift of changing what needs to be changed and that by His Grace I am teachable and able to change for the better and circumstances in my life change for the better along with relationships 
finances,career dreams ..and ministry

*Reminder,*
I can be gentle with myself today in this DIVINE process of renewal and restoration and change. 


If God takes away from us the old, wrinkled, beat-up dollar bill we have clutched so desperately, it is only because He wants to exchange it for the whole Federal mint, the entire treasury! He is saying to us, "I have in store for you all the resources of heaven. Help yourself!" 

Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation; old things have passed away; behold, all things have become new. --2 Corinthians 5:17


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Aug 18, 2008)

Sigh

I really hate not being a great communicator, especially when it comes to talking to God. I tend to use songs to express to Him how I feel. I am getting to the place where I realize that this is okay, and He accepts my gratefulness toward Him no matter the avenue.  I thank God that He's helping me realize I am okay, even though I am verbally challenged.

'I love you Lord and I lift my voice,
To worship You, oh my soul, rejoice.
Take joy my King, in what you hear,
Let it be a sweet, sweet sound, in your ear.'

I hope you ladies won't mind me using songs to express my gratefulness to God. I am not good at quoting scripture and being vocal, but I am good at remembering songs that really do uplift the name of Jesus.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 19, 2008)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> Sigh
> 
> I really hate not being a great communicator, especially when it comes to talking to God. I tend to use songs to express to Him how I feel. I am getting to the place where I realize that this is okay, and He accepts my gratefulness toward Him no matter the avenue.  I thank God that He's helping me realize I am okay, even though I am verbally challenged.
> 
> ...



Actually, I think expressing yourself through song is great! King David did it all the time-in fact, most of the postings here have come from Psalms which consists of songs or poems written by David.

Also, when Satan was kicked out of Heaven, he was initially in charge of music and praise. That's when God blew breath into dirt, created us, and we've been singing His praises ever since. If we don't sing, the rocks will! When you sing, you are doing what you were created to do.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 19, 2008)

I am grateful that no matter what we have done, no matter how many mistakes we make or how many times we fail-NOTHING can make GOD stop loving us.


Romans 8:37-39

37 Yet in all these things we are more than conquerors through Him who loved us. 38 For I am persuaded that neither death nor life, nor angels nor principalities nor powers, nor things present nor things to come, 39 nor height nor depth, nor any other created thing, shall be able to separate us from the love of God which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## kayte (Aug 19, 2008)

I am grateful for God's provisions for ALLmy needs, whether in the light of the promised land, on the enlarged territory or in shade...He Provides then..as in the past, now and in the future ​


*A Precious Promise of God's Provision*​
By which have been given to us *exceedingly great* and *precious promises*... And *my God shall supply all your need* according to His riches in glory by Christ Jesus. (2 Peter 1:4; Philippians 4:19) 
" As He did with Paul, the Lord promises to meet the physical needs of all of His children. We can rely on His promised care for us. We do not need to worry or fret. "_Do *not worry*, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?' For after all these things the Gentiles seek. For your heavenly Father *knows* that you *need* all *these things*_" (Matthew 6:31-32). Our faithful and loving Father is fully aware of our material needs, and He has committed Himself to supplying them. "_But *seek first* the *kingdom of God* and *His righteousness*, and *all these things shall be added to you*_" (Matthew 6:33). Our heavenly Father wants us to give our attention to seeking after Him, not after our needs. He wants us to be on a quest to know Him. He desires that we seek after His holy rule and His righteous ways. He will be faithful to "*supply all your need*_ according to His riches in glory by Christ Jesus_." He may typically use a paycheck to fulfill His promise, but He will supply our needs. Even if we are flat on our backs and unable to work, God is our faithful source.
Dear heavenly Father, I thank You for Your faithfulness in supplying my material needs through the years. Forgive me for doubting You at times, when it looked like the provision was not coming. Help me to seek You and not my needs


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 19, 2008)

Provebs 27: 9 Perfume and incense bring joy to the heart, 
       and the pleasantness of one's friend springs from his earnest counsel. 

I am grateful today for faithful friends who do not change. And display the same personality traits in all situations.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 20, 2008)

1 Corinthians 2
 1When I came to you, brothers, I did not come with eloquence or superior wisdom as I proclaimed to you the testimony about God.2For I resolved to know nothing while I was with you except Jesus Christ and him crucified. 3I came to you in weakness and fear, and with much trembling. 4My message and my preaching were not with wise and persuasive words, but with a demonstration of the Spirit's power, 5so that your faith might not rest on men's wisdom, but on God's power.

Wisdom From the Spirit 
 6We do, however, speak a message of wisdom among the mature, but not the wisdom of this age or of the rulers of this age, who are coming to nothing. 7No, we speak of God's secret wisdom, a wisdom that has been hidden and that God destined for our glory before time began. 8None of the rulers of this age understood it, for if they had, they would not have crucified the Lord of glory. 9However, as it is written: 
   "No eye has seen, 
      no ear has heard, 
   no mind has conceived 
   what God has prepared for those who love him"— 10but God has revealed it to us by his Spirit. 
      The Spirit searches all things, even the deep things of God. 11For who among men knows the thoughts of a man except the man's spirit within him? In the same way no one knows the thoughts of God except the Spirit of God. 12We have not received the spirit of the world but the Spirit who is from God, that we may understand what God has freely given us. 13This is what we speak, not in words taught us by human wisdom but in words taught by the Spirit, expressing spiritual truths in spiritual words.[c] 14The man without the Spirit does not accept the things that come from the Spirit of God, for they are foolishness to him, and he cannot understand them, because they are spiritually discerned. 15The spiritual man makes judgments about all things, but he himself is not subject to any man's judgment: 
 16"For who has known the mind of the Lord 
      that he may instruct him?" But we have the mind of Christ.



Today I am grateful for the mind of Christ by which we can gain wisdom and have discernment when making decisions and seeking truth in our lives. Praise the Lord!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 20, 2008)

Today, I thank God for clarification and revelation. It really was like a breath of fresh air to renew and rejuvenate me. I think Ultrasuedea posted something a few weeks ago about giving life to dry old bones....if I can find it, I will repost it again. It seems really applicable today.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 20, 2008)

I found it! 



ultrasuedea said:


> Ezekiel 37:1-14
> The Dry Bones Live
> 1 The hand of the LORD came upon me and brought me out in the Spirit of the LORD, and set me down in the midst of the valley; and it was full of bones. 2 Then He caused me to pass by them all around, and behold, there were very many in the open valley; and indeed they were very dry. 3 And He said to me, “Son of man, can these bones live?”
> So I answered, “O Lord GOD, You know.”
> ...


----------



## kayte (Aug 20, 2008)

Grateful for God's deliverance, shelter from the storm and into the 
light of an abundant larger place..


*Thought for Today:* 
Don't be discouraged by your circumstances *because greater is He that is in you, than he that is in the world* (I John 4:4).



*Deliverance Not Limited* 
_He shall deliver thee in six troubles: yea, in seven there shall no evil touch thee. (Job 5:19) _

Eliphaz in this spoke the truth of God. We may have as many troubles as the workdays of the week, but the God who worked on those six days will work for us till our deliverance is complete. We shall rest with Him and in Him on our Sabbath. The rapid succession of trials is one of the sorest tests of faith. Before we have recovered from one blow it is followed by another and another till we are staggered. Still, the equally quick succession of deliverances is exceedingly cheering. New songs are rung out 
Our confidence is that when the Lord makes our trials six, six they will be and no more.

      It may be that we have no rest day, for seven troubles come upon us. What then? "In seven there shall be no evil touch thee." Evil may roar at us, but it shall be kept at more than arm's length and shall not even touch us. Its hot breath may distress us, but its little finger cannot be laid upon us.

      we will meet the six or the seven troubles and leave fear to those who have no Father, no Savior, and no Sanctifier.​ 

_For the LORD God is a sun and shield: the LORD will give grace and glory: no good thing will he withhold from them that walk uprightly. _
_Psalm 84:11_ 

_Thou hast loved righteousness, and hated iniquity; therefore God, even thy God, hath anointed thee with the oil of gladness above thy fellows. _
_Hebrews 1:9_ ​


----------



## kayte (Aug 21, 2008)

I am grateful for the miracles that are so desperately needed are right here and right now. Miracles that are graciously given by God,exceedingly abundantly above what I dared hope or ask for....miracles that come RIGHT ON TIME....miracles that turns everything around and give lifegiving restorative power in every area of my being. I affirm it I believe it I claim victory and praise YOU Jehovah-Jireh 



_*Under pressure!*_
Do you feel like you're in a tunnel with no way out? Rejoice, you're positioned for a miracle! Paul said, "We are pressed on every side by troubles, but not crushed and broken. We are perplexed...but we don't give up and quit. We are hunted down, but God never abandons us. We get knocked down, but we get up again and keep going." A certain amount of pressure is necessary to release our faith, and God knows exactly how much to apply. He allows us to get to where: (a) We've exhausted our own resources. (b) We're tired of Satan stealing what God says is ours. (c) The opinions of others no longer control us. It's the place Hannah found herself in when she prayed in the temple, "In distress of soul...and weeping bitterly" (1Sa 1:10 AMP). She was under such pressure because of her childless state that when she began to unburden herself before God, the church hierarchy thought she was drunk. But when you're desperate, you're not overly concerned about blowing the minds of religious onlookers; your only concern is touching the heart of God.
With God there are no hopeless situations, just people who've grown hopeless about them. Real faith comes into its own when push collides with shove. After all, you don't need God to part the Red Sea when there are bridges all around, right? It's when there's nothing you can do to avoid the inevitable, that you start trusting God to do the impossible! So the crisis you're experiencing today could be a blessing in disguise - an opportunity to experience a greater degree of His power at work in your life. 


*Isaiah 61:7-9 (NIV)* Instead of their shame my people will receive a double portion, and instead of disgrace they will rejoice in their inheritance; and so they will inherit a double portion in their land, and everlasting joy will be theirs. 

*Psalm 143:7-8 (NIV)* Answer me quickly, O Lord; my spirit fails. Do not hide your face from me or I will be like those who go down to the pit. [8] Let the morning bring me word of your unfailing love, for I have put my trust in you. Show me the way I should go, for to you I lift up my soul.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 21, 2008)

Kayte, I appreciated your post today, especially the reference to Hannah. In fact I just bought a book called The Song of Hannah which expands on Hannah's story.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 21, 2008)

Proverbs10: 22The blessing of the LORD, it maketh rich, and he addeth no sorrow with it.




Hebrews 6:13-19 
13 For when God made a promise to Abraham, because He could swear by no one greater, He swore by Himself, 14 saying, “Surely blessing I will bless you, and multiplying I will multiply you.” 15 And so, after he had patiently endured, he obtained the promise. 16 For men indeed swear by the greater, and an oath for confirmation is for them an end of all dispute. 17 Thus God, determining to show more abundantly to the heirs of promise the immutability of His counsel, confirmed it by an oath, 18 that by two immutable things, in which it is impossible for God to lie, we might have strong consolation, who have fled for refuge to lay hold of the hope set before us.
19 This hope we have as an anchor of the soul, both sure and steadfast, and which enters the Presence behind the veil, 20 where the forerunner has entered for us, even Jesus, having become High Priest forever according to the order of Melchizedek.



I am grateful today for provision from the Lord because surely one word from God can change your whole situation.


----------



## kayte (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you Ultrasuedea 
I've always loved Hannah's story. Today I opened my Bible and as always ask God to please talk to me and Hannah's encounter with Eli.... was one of the passages that came up... ...when she takes in his promise and believes and goes on her way greatly heartened...her burden lifted before she even conceives..that is the part most moving to me...


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 21, 2008)

I am grateful that His word can overcome darkness and will never return void. His word will not rest until "it has come to pass."

John 1: 1-5
1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 2 He was in the beginning with God. 3 All things were made through Him, and without Him nothing was made that was made. 4 In Him was life, and the life was the light of men. 5 And the light shines in the darkness, and the darkness did not comprehend (overcome) it.

Isaiah 55:11
So shall My word be that goes forth from My mouth; 
It shall not return to Me void, 
But it shall accomplish what I please, 
And it shall prosper in the thing for which I sent it.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 22, 2008)

I am grateful that despite the devil's mind games, that God has already overcome the world.

GOD’S PRESCRIPTION FOR A SOUND MIND!!-Joyce Meyers


As you begin to claim your mind back from the enemy, he will not want to give up the place that he has had.  You will have to do battle with his lies and confusion.

Your first step is to declare out loud that you will not allow any outside force to do your thinking–no man and no spirit.  There are spiritual laws that demons must obey.  They cannot stay where a man wills them not to stay.  Your power is in the Name of Jesus, the Blood of Jesus, and the Word of God.  Ask God to give you discernment of the lies of the devil.

Think about what you are thinking about.  As you recognize a lie to your mind, always defend yourself out loud.  That means speaking to Satan and the evil forces out loud, binding them in the Name of Jesus, and forbidding them to lie to you and to use your mind.

When you catch a lie to your mind, use this prescription regularly–and you will regain peace, your memory, restful nights, and the ability to concentrate and comprehend.

You are in a battle–you are not alone–for all of God’s people fight this same fight (Ephesians 6:12).  Make up your mind not to give up!  According to Colossians 3:2, set your mind on things above and keep it set!  As you begin this battle, it will seem worse than ever.  The reason is that the demonic powers are fighting to keep their place in your mind (and in your thinking).  Call upon God’s grace in the Name of Jesus, and He will give you the power of the Holy Spirit to overcome every evil tendency fully.

Remember, regaining your mind is a process.  We all fail at one time or another.  God knows our weakness; that is why He gave us I John 1:9.  Just ask for forgiveness and see the Blood of Jesus washing away your sin.  Don’t give up!  Continue claiming what belongs to you (your mind and your thinking belong to you), and Jesus will help you overcome.  

II Timothy 1:7 says, “For God did not give us a spirit of fear, but of power and of love and of a sound mind!”


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 22, 2008)

I kept on Pressin in my Prayer time about a situation. I got so fed up with it I was like "Let Go and Let God"! Then God Super-naturally opened up that particular door and I am so greatful for that. I thank God for his word and no matter what I am going through! I can Stand and trust and continue to trust in the word of the Lord. I thank God that I am still learning! I thank God for my open doors!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 22, 2008)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I kept on Pressin in my Prayer time about a situation. I got so fed up with it I was like "Let Go and Let God"! Then God Super-naturally opened up that particular door and I am so greatful for that. I thank God for his word and no matter what I am going through! I can Stand and trust and continue to trust in the word of the Lord. I thank God that I am still learning! I thank God for my open doors!



I am so thankful for your praise report!!  I know you are going through a dry season right now, and I am glad that you are still seeing the Lord working in your life.  What a beautiful testimony!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 22, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> I am grateful that despite the devil's mind games, that God has already overcome the world.
> ”



Sashaa,Thank you for this timely reminder because it is so important that we don't forget this.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 22, 2008)

2Kings 13:4 Then Jehoahaz sought the LORD's favor, and the LORD listened to him, for he saw how severely the king of Aram was oppressing Israel. 5 The LORD provided a deliverer for Israel, and they escaped from the power of Aram. So the Israelites lived in their own homes as they had before. 



Today I am grateful for God's favor which when we are gifted with it, allows us to do more than we could ever ask or think, in fact there is no stopping us when we have the favor of the Lord.


----------



## kayte (Aug 23, 2008)

I want to give gratitude for this wonderful person who was in my life for several years ..a spiritual mentor...the kindest most responsible man I knew...he'd been divorced 16 years and recently remarried his wife.. 
I was overjoyed for them...and typically he was understated about this 
but I knew he'd be alone for many years and this was a blessing to hear and that he gave me hope in the gift of reconciliation...

he was a social worker a humanitatian and my friend and he is with God...
My life had a light in it ..and a ground because he was in it.....and I am a slightly better person because of him..he was my friend my dear friend and now he's gone...and I must be grateful God put him in my life for a little while....


*Psalm 116*
_14I will pay my vows unto the LORD now in the presence of all his people. 
 15Precious in the sight of the LORD is the death of his saints. 
 16O LORD, truly I am thy servant; I am thy servant, and the son of thine handmaid: thou hast loosed my bonds. 
 17I will offer to thee the sacrifice of thanksgiving, and will call upon the name of the LORD. 
 18I will pay my vows unto the LORD now in the presence of all his people.  19In the courts of the LORD's house, in the midst of thee, O Jerusalem. Praise ye the LORD_


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 23, 2008)

Kayte, I am very sorry to hear about the loss of your dear friend, but take comfort in the fact that he was a blessing in your life.


----------



## kayte (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you Ultrasuedea..
praying hard today and yes thank God for my friend he blessed many many lives and was and is a blessing to me


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, Kayte.  I'm praying for you as always.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 23, 2008)

ultrasuedea said:


> Today I am grateful for God's favor which when we are gifted with it, allows us to do more than we could ever ask or think, in fact there is no stopping us when we have the favor of the Lord.



I pray that we all walk in God's favor and that everything we put our hands to prospers and is successful.


----------



## kayte (Aug 23, 2008)

> I'm praying for you as always.


Thank you...truly
& me too...Sashaa  .....in deep prayer
for all of us  always

xoxo


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> I am so thankful for your praise report!! I know you are going through a dry season right now, and I am glad that you are still seeing the Lord working in your life. What a beautiful testimony!!


 

Thank you for this. I went out last night b/c I was helping people collect money. Anyways at the end of the event. I was offered to do it every event Fri./Sat. At the end of the event there was a man from Atlanta, GA and we were conversating about God, Jesus Christ and the Holy Spirit! It was like our words meshed  and we were talking about the Lord! Who is like the Lord! A male friend of mine was so impressed that he was like WOW the conversation y'all had was powerful! When my male friend took me home he wanted to know more! I thank God! In my dry valleys I still Praise Him! B/c Now I know what is waiting for me at the end of this tunnel.  Even, the male friend I was with! I prayed and prayed and God Answered!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 23, 2008)

I thank God that even in my Dry Places God is still using me and I am still able to go out and Learn about the Lord as well as Praise Him with other belivers.  I thank God that He answers prayers in his own Divine Time. I can truly meditate on his word. I truly am Grateful for a Powerful Father even when I do slip up!


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 23, 2008)

Psalm51:10Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit within me. 

 11Cast me not away from thy presence; and take not thy holy spirit from me. 

 12Restore unto me the joy of thy salvation; and uphold me with thy free spirit. 

 13Then will I teach transgressors thy ways; and sinners shall be converted unto thee. 

 14Deliver me from bloodguiltiness, O God, thou God of my salvation: and my tongue shall sing aloud of thy righteousness. 

 15O Lord, open thou my lips; and my mouth shall shew forth thy praise. 

 16For thou desirest not sacrifice; else would I give it: thou delightest not in burnt offering. 

 17The sacrifices of God are a broken spirit: a broken and a contrite heart, O God, thou wilt not despise. 

 18Do good in thy good pleasure unto Zion: build thou the walls of Jerusalem. 




I am thankful today that God has the power to cleanse and change our hearts for the better,and when he does we experience life changing benefits.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 24, 2008)

Psalm 119

 1  Blessed are they whose ways are blameless, 
       who walk according to the law of the LORD. 
 2 Blessed are they who keep his statutes 
       and seek him with all their heart. 

 3 They do nothing wrong; 
       they walk in his ways. 

 4 You have laid down precepts 
       that are to be fully obeyed. 

 5 Oh, that my ways were steadfast 
       in obeying your decrees! 

 6 Then I would not be put to shame 
       when I consider all your commands. 

 7 I will praise you with an upright heart 
       as I learn your righteous laws. 

 8 I will obey your decrees; 
       do not utterly forsake me.


I am thankful today that God is a God who compensates and enables us to succeed even when we can't see a way out or even how a thing can be accomplished.


----------



## kayte (Aug 24, 2008)

Very very grateful for the friends online and off line that reached out when I was in need...


_Where there is no counsel, the people fall; but in the multitude of counselors there is safety." (Proverbs 11:14)
_
_"As iron sharpens iron, so a man sharpens the countenance of his friend." (Proverbs 27:17)_


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 25, 2008)

I am grateful that my circumstances don't dictate my conduct or feelings.  Through Christ's strength and power and the presence of the Holy Spirit (the Comforter), I can still hold my head up, praise, worship, and have hope in spite of my circumstances. I know that He will soon turn it around in my favor.

Phillipians 4:10-13
10 But I rejoiced in the Lord greatly that now at last your care for me has flourished again; though you surely did care, but you lacked opportunity. 11 Not that I speak in regard to need, for I have learned in whatever state I am, to be content: 12 I know how to be abased, and I know how to abound. Everywhere and in all things I have learned both to be full and to be hungry, both to abound and to suffer need. 13 I can do all things through Christ* who strengthens me.*


----------



## kayte (Aug 25, 2008)

Grateful for the Lord's strength when I falter I can rely on Him


2 Cor 12:9 says, “*My* grace is sufficient for you, *my strength is made* perfect in *your weakness*.”


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 25, 2008)

Psalm 103:1-5
A Psalm of David.
 1 Bless the LORD, O my soul;
         And all that is within me, bless His holy name!
 2 Bless the LORD, O my soul,
         And forget not all His benefits:
 3 Who forgives all your iniquities,
         Who heals all your diseases,
 4 Who redeems your life from destruction,
         Who crowns you with lovingkindness and tender mercies,
 5 Who satisfies your mouth with good things,
         So that your youth is renewed like the eagle’s   



Today I want to thank and bless the Lord for recent blessings and progress, and more blessings to come.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 26, 2008)

I am glad that we are starting to see signs of progress! Isn't it encouraging and exciting?! 




ultrasuedea said:


> Psalm 103:1-5
> A Psalm of David.
> 1 Bless the LORD, O my soul;
> And all that is within me, bless His holy name!
> ...


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 26, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> I am glad that we are starting to see signs of progress! Isn't it encouraging and exciting?!




Yes it is profoundly exciting to see God move. It is tangible evidence that prayer really does change things and situations.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 26, 2008)

Matthew 6:7But when ye pray, use not vain repetitions, as the heathen do: for they think that they shall be heard for their much speaking. 

 8Be not ye therefore like unto them: for your Father knoweth what things ye have need of, before ye ask him. 

 9After this manner therefore pray ye: Our Father which art in heaven, Hallowed be thy name. 

 10Thy kingdom come, Thy will be done in earth, as it is in heaven. 

 11Give us this day our daily bread. 

 12And forgive us our debts, as we forgive our debtors. 

 13And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil: For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. Amen. 

 14For if ye forgive men their trespasses, your heavenly Father will also forgive you: 

 15But if ye forgive not men their trespasses, neither will your Father forgive your trespasses. 



I am grateful today for the daily provision of the Lord. He is faithful to keep his word in all things.


----------



## kayte (Aug 27, 2008)

> I am grateful today for the daily provision of the Lord. He is faithful to keep his word in all things.



I really need to hear this today. Praise God who cannot lie or deny Himself


----------



## kayte (Aug 27, 2008)

I could not post yesterday the system was in maintenance mode
so two gratitudes 

Yesterday..... Thanks be to God who has not and did not abandon me though I abandoned myself.

Today I give thanks for divine prosperity and abundance that came in right at the time when I had no options and others failed, God made a way. Though I don't see it yet, I remain in faith and trust in Him and say thank for the miracles on the way.  


"Then he said to them, 'Go, eat of the fat, drink of the sweet, and send portions to him who has nothing prepared; for this day is holy to our Lord. Do not be grieved, for the joy of the LORD is your strength.'"
Nehemiah 8:10
"For His anger is but for a moment, His favor is for a lifetime; weeping may last for the night, but a shout of joy comes in the morning."
Psalms 30:5

"The righteous cry, and the LORD hears and delivers them out of all their troubles."
Psalms 34:17

I waited patiently for the LORD; and He inclined to me and heard my cry. He brought me up out of the pit of destruction, out of the miry clay, and He set my feet upon a rock making my footsteps firm. He put a new song in my mouth, a song of praise to our God; many will see and fear and will trust in the LORD."
Psalm 40:1-3

Do not fear, for I am with you; do not anxiously look about you, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, surely I will help you, surely I will uphold you with My righteous right hand."
Isaiah 41:10

"When you pass through the waters, I will be with you; and through the rivers, they will not overflow you. When you walk through the fire, you will not be scorched, nor will the flame burn you."
Isaiah 43:2

"So the ransomed of the LORD will return and come with joyful shouting to Zion, and everlasting joy will be on their heads. They will obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing will flee away."
Isaiah 51:11

"To grant those who mourn in Zion, giving them a garland instead of ashes, the oil of gladness instead of mourning, the mantle of praise instead of a spirit of fainting. So they will be called oaks of righteousness, the planting of the LORD, that He may be glorified."
Isaiah 61:3

"Now He was telling them a parable to show that at all times they ought to pray and not to lose heart."
Luke 18:1

"For I am convinced that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor things present, nor things to come, nor powers, nor height, nor depth, nor any other created thing, will be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord."
Romans 8:38-39


----------



## Iammoney (Aug 27, 2008)

John 14:1

 1"Do not let your hearts be troubled. Trust in God[a]; trust also in me.

i was feeling really bad the other day and when i saw that verse i instantly felt better. 


Praise Him when you are doing good praise Him when in bad.  

I thank You Jesus for what You already done. I thank you for what you already done.

You said in John 10:10 I came that you may have life and have it abundantly until it overflows 

The word also Deuteronomy 7:9
9"Know therefore that the LORD your God, (A)He is God, (B)the faithful God, (C)who keeps His covenant and His loving kindness to a thousandth generation with those who (D)love Him and keep His commandments;


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 27, 2008)

Dueteronomy 11:8 Observe therefore all the commands I am giving you today, so that you may have the strength to go in and take over the land that you are crossing the Jordan to possess, 9 and so that you may live long in the land that the LORD swore to your forefathers to give to them and their descendants, a land flowing with milk and honey. 10 The land you are entering to take over is not like the land of Egypt, from which you have come, where you planted your seed and irrigated it by foot as in a vegetable garden. 11 But the land you are crossing the Jordan to take possession of is a land of mountains and valleys that drinks rain from heaven. 12 It is a land the LORD your God cares for; the eyes of the LORD your God are continually on it from the beginning of the year to its end. 

 13 So if you faithfully obey the commands I am giving you today—to love the LORD your God and to serve him with all your heart and with all your soul- 14 then I will send rain on your land in its season, both autumn and spring rains, so that you may gather in your grain, new wine and oil. 15 I will provide grass in the fields for your cattle, and you will eat and be satisfied. 

I am thankful today for the Lord's promise to renew , satisfy and refresh us when we are faithful and love him.


----------



## kayte (Aug 28, 2008)

Gethsemane: the Pressure Place
by Lou Lotz
Read: Luke 22:39-46 

"Father, if you are willing, remove this cup from me." (v. 42) 
Gethsemane. The word means oil press. In Jesus' day the contrivance consisted of two massive round stones that ground the olives to a pulp, the greenish oil dribbling down into an earthenware basin. 

Gethsemane is that place in your life where you're being pressed, squeezed. It's like two big stones are grinding you down, squeezing the life out of you. For some people, their marriage is Gethsemane. They can't bear to stay, and they don't dare to leave. For some, it's a job that is squeezing the life out of you. You can't live with this job; you can't live without it. 

Gethsemane is the place where you can't go forward, but you can't go back. You're stuck. And you find yourself, like Jesus, pleading for a way out: "Father, if you are willing, remove this cup from me." 

Another thing about Gethsemane—it's a lonely place. Friends and family mean well, but like Jesus' sleepy disciples, they can't come with you into the garden. 

But God can—and does. In Gethsemane we realize that although we are lonely, we're not alone. God shares our sorrows and prepares for us a future more redemptive than we can imagine. Say it with me: "Father, not my will, but your will be done." 

Prayer: Come with me, Lord, into my pressure place.

I look forward into stepping from here into  


> 13 So if you faithfully obey the commands I am giving you today—to love the LORD your God and to serve him with all your heart and with all your soul- 14 then I will send rain on your land in its season, both autumn and spring rains, so that you may gather in your grain, new wine and oil. 15 I will provide grass in the fields for your cattle, and you will eat and be satisfied.
> 
> I am thankful today for the Lord's promise to renew , satisfy and refresh us when we are faithful and love him.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 28, 2008)

I am grateful that if I hang in there when the going gets tough, God is faithful to perfect His promise and finish what He started.


Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for He who promised is faithful. (Hebrews 10:23).


----------



## kayte (Aug 28, 2008)

*Today I give Gratitude for God's Promises..Praise you Lord for keeping every promise exceedingly abundantly  above what was/is asked for according *
*to your riches in grace and mercy *


_"Jesus Christ, the Son of God--isn't one to say 'yes' when he means 'no'. He always does exactly what He says. He carries out and fulfills all of God's promises, no matter how many of them there are and we have told everyone how faithful He is giving glory to His name" (2 Corinthians 1:19,20)._ 


From Genesis to Revelation the Word of God contains thousands of promises which we as believers in Christ can claim. We are reminded in Matthew 28:18 that all authority in heaven and earth has been given to Him, and in Colossians 2:2,3 that God's great secret plan now at last made known is Christ Himself; that in Him lie hidden all the mighty untapped treasures of wisdom and knowledge, "For in Christ there is all of God in a human body; so you have everything when you have Christ, and you are filled with God through your union with Christ" (Colossians 2:9,10). 
So make a list of all the promises of God that apply to you, and claim those promises in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ. For "He always does exactly what He says. He carries out and fulfills all of God's promises." Begin to live supernaturally by drawing upon the supernatural resources of God, claiming His promises by faith.
 



_GOD IS NOT A MAN, that he should lie ; NEITHER THE SON OF MAN that he should repent: hath he said, and shall he not do it? or hath he spoken, and shall he not make it good?" (Numbers 19:23) _




God knew there would be times when we would be tempted to waver in our confession of hope. Maybe you are believing for something and you’re starting to think, “Is this really for me? Will this really ever happen?” If that’s you today, remember, *He who promised is faithful!* And His faithfulness doesn’t depend on your ability to figure it all out. His faithfulness doesn’t depend on the plans we can make or the scenarios we can come up with; *He’s faithfulness depends on His Word which never changes! Declare His Word and hold on to your confession of hope today. Be confident that God can make a way when there seems to be no way.* Even when your mind may waver, don’t allow your confession to waver. Declare that God is working behind the scenes on your behalf. Declare that He Who began a good work in you is faithful to complete it. Remember, there is power in your words and power when your words are in agreement with His Word. As you hold on to your confession of hope, you’ll see His faithfulness, and you’ll move forward into victory in every area of your life. 



Standing on the promises of Christ my King,
Through eternal ages let His praises ring,
Glory in the highest, I will shout and sing,
Standing on the promises of God.

Standing, standing,
Standing on the promises of God my Savior;
Standing, standing,
I'm standing on the promises of God.

Standing on the promises I cannot fall,
Listening every moment to the Spirit's call
Resting in my Savior as my all in all,
Standing on the promises of God.


Standing on the promises that cannot fail,
When the howling storms of doubt and fear assail,
By the living Word of God I shall prevail,
Standing on the promises of God.

_Blessed be the LORD, that hath given rest unto his people Israel, according to all that he promised: there hath not failed one word of all his good promise, which he promised by the hand of Moses his servant. 
1 Kings 8:56 _


----------



## Iammoney (Aug 28, 2008)

i am grateful for my health. im a grateful that God reminded me about a meeting that i totally forgot about. im grateful for the wisdom and intelligence that He gives me and for when He uses so many outlets to communicate with me. im grateful that He has given me tools to help me through out my journey.


----------



## kayte (Aug 28, 2008)

More on The Lord's Promises
Blessed Assurance....

The Certainty of All the Promises of God
For the Son of God, Jesus Christ, who was preached among you by us... was not Yes and No, but in Him was Yes. For all the promises of God in Him are Yes, and in Him Amen, to the glory of God through us. (2 Corinthians 1:19-20) 

As we have seen, some of the promises of God are "exceedingly great and precious." Others are very "unpopular." The former category of promises brings encouragement, strength, hope, comfort. For example, "The LORD will perfect that which concerns me" (Psalm 138:8). The latter category warns, awakens, humbles, prepares. For example, "Yes, and all who desire to live godly in Christ Jesus will suffer persecution" (2 Timothy 3:12). Yet, whether we gladly embrace a "precious" promise or struggle with an "unpopular" promise, there is the absolute certainty of all the promises of God being fulfilled. Our present verses explain the basis of this certainty. The assurance is related to the very nature of Jesus Christ. 


When Paul and his missionary team preached about the Lord Jesus, it was not a "yes-and-no" message. "For the Son of God, Jesus Christ, who was preached among you by us...was not Yes and No." *The character and message of Jesus is not characterized by uncertainty. He is faithful and sure. The message concerning Him, as well as the messages He proclaimed, is "Yes." **They are all guaranteed realities.* It is not that Jesus could be the Son of God. He is certainly such. It is not that Jesus might save all who call upon Him. Such is totally assured. *It is not that some of His promises could possibly be fulfilled. Rather, all of them will absolutely be fulfilled.* Ezekiel declared this truth concerning all of the Godhead. "For I am the LORD. I speak, and the word which I speak will come to pass...the word which I speak will be done" (Ezekiel 12:25, 28). Later, John added a particular word concerning our reliable Savior: "Jesus Christ, the faithful witness" (Revelation 1:5). *No wonder then that "all the promises of God in Him are Yes, and in Him Amen, to the glory of God through us." Our God is going to faithfully do everything that He has ever stated in every one of His promises. The result will be great glory to Him, as He fulfills His promises in and through our lives. *

Day by day throughout the family of God, some Christians live in the blessed certainty of God's promises, while others do not. The determining difference is faith versus unbelief. Joshua and Caleb of old entered into the promised land. The rest of that generation "could not enter in because of unbelief" (Hebrews 3:19). 

Dear Lord, I long to be a promise believer, living by faith in Your promises to me. Thank You for making it so simple and so available. You want to make promises to me, and You want me to count on You to fulfill them. I rejoice that all Your promises are Yes and Amen in Jesus Christ, my Lord!


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 28, 2008)

Psalm 9 
 1 I will praise you, O LORD, with all my heart; 
       I will tell of all your wonders. 
 2 I will be glad and rejoice in you; 
       I will sing praise to your name, O Most High. 

 3 My enemies turn back; 
       they stumble and perish before you. 

 4 For you have upheld my right and my cause; 
       you have sat on your throne, judging righteously. 

 5 You have rebuked the nations and destroyed the wicked; 
       you have blotted out their name for ever and ever. 

 6 Endless ruin has overtaken the enemy, 
       you have uprooted their cities; 
       even the memory of them has perished. 

 7 The LORD reigns forever; 
       he has established his throne for judgment. 

 8 He will judge the world in righteousness; 
       he will govern the peoples with justice. 

 9 The LORD is a refuge for the oppressed, 
       a stronghold in times of trouble. 

 10 Those who know your name will trust in you, 
       for you, LORD, have never forsaken those who seek you. 

 11 Sing praises to the LORD, enthroned in Zion; 
       proclaim among the nations what he has done. 

 12 For he who avenges blood remembers; 
       he does not ignore the cry of the afflicted. 

 13 O LORD, see how my enemies persecute me! 
       Have mercy and lift me up from the gates of death, 

 14 that I may declare your praises 
       in the gates of the Daughter of Zion 
       and there rejoice in your salvation. 

 15 The nations have fallen into the pit they have dug; 
       their feet are caught in the net they have hidden. 

 16 The LORD is known by his justice; 
       the wicked are ensnared by the work of their hands. 
       Higgaion. * Selah 

 17 The wicked return to the grave, [c] 
       all the nations that forget God. 

 18 But the needy will not always be forgotten, 
       nor the hope of the afflicted ever perish. 

 19 Arise, O LORD, let not man triumph; 
       let the nations be judged in your presence. 

 20 Strike them with terror, O LORD; 
       let the nations know they are but men. 
       Selah


I am thankful that the Lord is not constrained by what our minds can conceive when he answers prayer or works out situations in our lives. I am just grateful that he is perfecting that which concerns me.*


----------



## discobiscuits (Aug 29, 2008)

kayte said:


> I could not post yesterday the system was in maintenance mode
> so two gratitudes
> 
> Yesterday..... Thanks be to God who has not and did not abandon me though I abandoned myself.
> ...


Just like I told you He would. I'm not sure if your comment is a statement of what has happened of if you are speaking that which is not into being, but either way, what we see is not what God sees. 

Faith is when we stand up and say I can do this b/c it is not me but God in me and through me. No matter what I see, I will keep "faithing" in the God who has the power to command legions to my side and fight the battles for me. Every time something in your life exhalts itself above God, look at it and do what young David did: confront the uncircumcised Philistine and kill it. Keep in mind the encouragement that Caleb gave when he said: "Let us go up at once, and possess it; for *we are well **able to overcome it*.    " Only a person who knows God's ways and has faith in God's promises can say that with confidence when facing a perceived adversity. Sometimes we see an obstacle but in reality, it is a distraction.

Kayte, I know all will work together for good.... Thank you for your encouragement to us in spite of your life events.


----------



## kayte (Aug 29, 2008)

> Just like I told you He would. I'm not sure if your comment is a statement of what has happened of if *you are speaking that which is not into being, but either way, what we see is not what God sees. *
> Faith is when we stand up and say I can do this b/c it is not me but God in me and through me. No matter what I see, I will keep "faithing" in the God who has the power to command legions to my side and fight the battles for me. Every time something in your life exhalts itself above God, look at it and do what young David did: confront the uncircumcised Philistine and kill it. Keep in mind the encouragement that Caleb gave when he said: "Let us go up at once, and possess it; for we are well able to overcome it. " Only a person who knows God's ways and has faith in God's promises can say that with confidence when facing a perceived adversity. Sometimes we see an obstacle but in reality, it is a distraction.
> 
> Kayte, I know all will work together for good....



Such beautiful encouragement ....Thank you H.E.A.D.S..T.R.O.N.G
right on time.
I commit to keep faithing in God,too.


----------



## kayte (Aug 29, 2008)

My gratitude today...Greateful..grateful...for blessed abundant answered prayer and perfect love which erases ALL fear and only embraces LOVE


*There is no fear in love", "but perfect love casts out fear.(1 Jn 4: 18).*

_*Call upon those things which be not as though they were. Roman 4:17*_

And that is what we are to do when standing in faith for God’s promises to be fulfilled in our lives. It’s much easier to sit around and complain about how things are! That takes no faith at all. That’s like leaving your thermostat on 90 when the room temperature is 90, while wishing the room were at 75 degrees!
To receive from the Lord, we have to continually “call” for what we don’t see. And when we do this, we are imitating God’s faith.
Step out in faith and ask the Lord for the things that you need that He has promised in His Word. Then “set your thermostat!””

(Hebrews 6:12). If you are believing for something big, be prepared to stand long. And don’t be weary in well doing, because in due season you will reap, if you do not give up (Galatians 6:9).  
When you’re standing in faith, you’re agreeing with what God’s Word says, and with how you prayed about a situation, even when it seems there is no change!
We presently believe something about every area of life right now anyway, so why not go ahead and believe the promises of God instead of the circumstances that we see!

God changed Abram’s name to Abraham. He went from being called “exalted Father” to being called “father of a multitude,” even though they were childless. Abraham and Sarah called those things that do not exist as though they did for 25 years before God’s promise was fulfilled in their lives.
The angel called Gideon a “mighty man of valor” while he was still hiding behind the machinery from the Midianite army (Judges 6:12)! God said to Joshua, “See! I have given Jericho into your hand, its king, and the mighty men of valor,” even while the walls around the city were still standing (Joshua 6:2). Jesus is called “the lamb that was slain from the foundation of the world” in Revelation 13:8. Jesus prayed, “Father, I thank you that you have heard me,” even before Lazarus was raised from the dead (John 11:41).

Joel 3:10 reads, “Let the weak say, I am strong.” 
God says in Isaiah 57:19, “I create the fruit of the lips…”


----------



## Iammoney (Aug 29, 2008)

thank you Jesus for speaking to me. thank you for being there. thank you that you are opening doors for me that were once closed


----------



## kayte (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you God to day for Your WORD and Your DIVINE Prescence in my life that no matter what I feel in the natural..up or down...does not reflect on what YOU can DO in the SUPERNATURAL..I am restored renewed and refreshed ...Praise be to God 

_Ephesians 4_
_That we henceforth be no more children, tossed to and fro, and carried about with every wind of doctrine, by the sleight of men, and cunning craftiness, whereby they lie in wait to deceive;_

_Proverbs _
_7:23 but I see another law at work in the members of my body, waging war against the law of my mind _

_16:20 Whoever gives heed to instruction prospers, and blessed is he who _
_trusts in the LORD._

_20:5 The purposes of a man's heart are deep waters, but a man of _
_understanding draws them out._


*Be careful what you think." Proverbs 4:23 NCV*
_*08.30.08*_
_Feelings can be misleading_
A Christian writer says, "For many years I lived according to my feelings. It was like riding a roller coaster; one day laughing and feeling good, the next crying and feeling sorry for myself. I was being tormented and controlled. I needed emotional maturity, but I needed God's help to attain it. It's easy to fall into the trap of believing your fickle feelings more than what God says in His Word. And it will take a constant act of your will to choose to do things His way rather than your own. But when you do, you'll discover that life is more enjoyable when you're living according to God's plan."
Just as you don't let everybody who knocks on your door come in and make themselves at home, don't let every emotion that surfaces dictate the direction of your day or decide your responses. The Bible says, "Be careful what you think, because your thoughts run your life" (Pr 4:23 NCV); "Capture every thought and make it give up and obey Christ" (2Co 10:5 NCV); if it doesn't line up with God's Word - don't think it. Paul says, "We walk by faith, not by sight" (2Co 5:7), because (and this may come as a surprise) you won't always _feel_ God's presence. After the crucifixion two disciples were walking along the Emmaus Road when Jesus came up and walked along with them. But they didn't recognize who He was. They didn't know the leader they'd followed for three years because "he appeared...in a different form" (Mk 16:12 TM). God is a God of faith and He works in ways that faith, not feelings, can discern.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 30, 2008)

I thank and praise the Lord that his hand and might are not limited by what my mind can conceive because I know that he is working every situation out for my good.                              


Deuteronomy 3:21-25
21 “And I commanded Joshua at that time, saying, ‘Your eyes have seen all that the LORD your God has done to these two kings; so will the LORD do to all the kingdoms through which you pass. 22 You must not fear them, for the LORD your God Himself fights for you.’
Moses Forbidden to Enter the Land

23 “Then I pleaded with the LORD at that time, saying: 24 ‘O Lord GOD, You have begun to show Your servant Your greatness and Your mighty hand, for what god is there in heaven or on earth who can do anything like Your works and Your mighty deeds? 25 I pray, let me cross over and see the good land beyond the Jordan, those pleasant mountains, and Lebanon.’


----------



## Iammoney (Aug 30, 2008)

today i received a check that i had been waiting for it could not have come at a better time 

He is an on time God

i am truly humbled because of all his blessings and trials and tribulations that are making me a better person and i pray that i can be all that God wants me to be


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 30, 2008)

mitcy said:


> today i received a check that i had been waiting for it could not have come at a better time
> 
> Praise the Lord! He's always on time.


----------



## kayte (Aug 30, 2008)

I also received money at a crucial time and still thanking God now and in advance
for complete deliverance within a refreshed restored life and abundance..all things have become new



> praise the Lord that his hand and might are not limited by what my mind can conceive


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 30, 2008)

kayte said:


> I also received money at a crucial time and still thanking God now and in advance
> for complete deliverance within a refreshed restored life and abundance..all things have become new



I was also blessed to receive money and I am grateful unto the Lord for his providence.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am so grateful that needs are being met and God is sending you financial blessings to provide for your needs.  I believe that this is just the beginning and that there is much more to come! I pray that we all have enough provision not just for our needs but enough that we can bless the ministries of God and bless the people around us so whether they are saved or unsaved, they will know that God loves and cares for them.


----------



## kayte (Aug 31, 2008)

Praise to Allmighty God!


> I am so grateful that needs are being met and God is sending you financial blessings to provide for your needs. I believe that this is just the beginning and that there is much more to come!


 
Standing in agreement Blessed Father,through Jesus Christ



> I pray that we all have enough provision not just for our needs but enough that we can bless the ministries of God and bless the people around us so whether they are saved or unsaved, they will know that God loves and cares for them.


----------



## kayte (Aug 31, 2008)

I am grateful for the God's Love which provides for my every need because HE loves me..and gives beyond my vision
and grateful for the loving honest and inspirational testimony coming in through the brave Christian women on this thread..that gives me Christ-filled hope on a daily basis and feeds and nutures and guides
me as I desperately need.


_Fear not little flock,for it is thy Father's good pleasure to give to you the Kingdom_ 

Can you find out the deep things of God? 
*Can you find out the limit of the Almighty?*
*It is higher than heaven—what can you do?*
Deeper than Sheol—*what can you know*? 
Its measure is longer than the earth, 
and broader than the sea.
If you direct your heart rightly, 
you will stretch out your hands toward him. 
If iniquity is in your hand, put it far away, 
and do not let wickedness reside in your tents. 
Surely then you will lift up your face without blemish; 
you will be secure, and will not fear. 
You will forget your misery; 
you will remember it as waters that have passed away. 
And your life will be brighter than the noonday; 
its darkness will be like the morning. 
And you will have confidence, because there is hope; 
you will be protected and take your rest in safety. 
You will lie down, and no one will make you afraid; 
many will entreat your favor.


Boaz’s view of Ruth. He has become enamored with her. From an older man concerned in a fatherly way for a young woman who has fallen under his protection, he now seems impressed in a way that causes him to want to spend time with her. So he invites her to dinner. 

Next he instructs his men to make sure she gets at much as possible from her gleaning, even to the point of making sure some of the sheaves, not just the leavings, are placed in her path. And if, by chance, she takes more than she is “supposed to” then they are not to mention it, so she won’t be embarrassed. So Ruth has a very successful day, working in the fields. 
“Her gleanings measured about an ephah of barley, about one-half to two-thirds a bushel (also estimated as twenty-nine to fifty pounds). Such a large quantity could not have been acquired in a day by an ordinary gleaner. It shows how Boaz’s instructions to his reapers aided Ruth and also how diligently Ruth had worked. Since the ration of a male worker in ancient Mari was about one to two pounds of grain per day, Ruth probably gathered enough to last Naomi and her for several weeks.” 9 In addition to the barley she also brought Naomi a “doggy bag.” It certainly was an amazing day. *Going out in the morning, Ruth’s expectations were most likely a long day in the fields, bringing back a small amount of food for a large amount of labor. But Ruth, and for that matter Naomi, weren’t aware of God working in the background. Instead of limited results, Ruth found a protector who was looking out for her and Naomi’s needs.* He provided the opportunity for Ruth to gather enough to last the family for a few weeks. But of even more importance, she found someone whose interest in her was beyond just the family ties.


----------



## kayte (Aug 31, 2008)

> grateful for the loving honest and inspirational testimony coming in through the brave Christian women on this thread..that gives me Christ-filled hope on a daily basis


Prayer for Friends


You have created us to live in community,
O God of love;
bless our friends who provide us 
with the grace and love of an extended family.
Endow them with the riches of your blessings:
good health, sight, and mobility,
that they may enjoy the wonders of your creation
and share their delight with others.
Bless them with keen minds and compassionate hearts
that they may create a better life for all.
Guard them from injustice, oppression, and evil
that they may know freedom and hope lifelong.
In their waking and in their sleeping,
in their laughter and in their tears,
surround them with your love
until the end of their days;
and so bring them to eternal life in peace.
Through Jesus Christ, our Savior.
Amen.


----------



## ultrasuede (Aug 31, 2008)

2 Samuel 22:31 "As for God, his way is perfect; 
       the word of the LORD is flawless. 
       He is a shield 
       for all who take refuge in him. 

 32 For who is God besides the LORD ? 
       And who is the Rock except our God? 

 33 It is God who arms me with strength [h] 
       and makes my way perfect. 

 34 He makes my feet like the feet of a deer; 
       he enables me to stand on the heights. 

 35 He trains my hands for battle; 
       my arms can bend a bow of bronze. 

 36 You give me your shield of victory; 
       you stoop down to make me great. 

 37 You broaden the path beneath me, 
       so that my ankles do not turn.

Today I thank and Praise the Lord for giving me the strength to persevere while he perfects my way.


----------



## kayte (Sep 1, 2008)

Today I am grateful that no matter what  is going on around me or is said denied in word by others or in my own mind..._God is faithful _and does as He promises on my behalf as His Son,Jesus Christ lives as intercessory for me.   

*For I am the Lord. I speak, and the word which I speak will come to pass." Ezekiel 12:25**


When God makes up His mind* 

There are two possible explanations for what happened in Swan Quarter, North Carolina, in 1876. It was either the most astounding coincidence, or an act of God - literally. The Methodist Episcopal Church South needed a new building, so when somebody donated a lot on Oyster Creek Road they accepted. It was low-lying land so they constructed a sturdy little white-frame church and put it up on brick pilings. Days later a storm lashed the town and those within sight of Oyster Creek Road witnessed something amazing. The church building - still intact - was afloat! The flood had lifted it off its pilings and sent it down the road. They tried to moor it with ropes but the church moved on. At the town center, as dozens of people watched helplessly, it made a sharp, inexplicable right turn and continued on. Finally, in the same decisive manner it veered off the road, it headed straight for a vacant lot and stopped dead in the center! The flood waters eventually receded but the building is still there. In fact, 130 years have passed since the church, now called Providence Methodist Church, floated itself to the most desirable property in town. What's amazing is this: The lot where it settled had originally been the congregation's first choice for their building, but landowner Sam Sadler turned them down. The morning after the flood, he presented the pastor with the deed.
      "For I am the Lord. I speak, and the word which I speak will come to pass." No doubt about it; when God makes up His mind, nothing gets in His way


*But God, led the people about, through the way of the wilderness of the Red Sea.” Exodus 13:18*

If we were mapping out the journey for Israel, we would have made a “be line” straight to Canaan … the shortest, quickest, and the path of least resistance. But God knew what was in the heart of these uncommitted people. It was only an eleven days journey to Kadesh-Barnea after God led them out of their bondage in Egypt. Moses gathered together the twelve “best” men of all Israel, the best one from each tribe to spy out the land. They performed their mission and gave Moses their report. 

Caleb said, “they are bread for us: their defence is departed from them.” Let us go in, ‘not to conquer the enemy’ … BUT TO POSSEESS WHAT GOD HAS ALREADY WON FOR US !
Are you at “Kadesh-Barnea” in your life? Poised in unbelief before all that God wants to do in your life? Are you stymied, frustrated, and in doubt whether to take refuge in the illusive security of this world … or “Dare to Believe” in ONE who wants to give you freedom from your bondage. God has a Plan and Purpose for your life! Jesus said, “I have come that you may have life, and have it to the full.” [John 10:10] He wants you to experience His Peace, His Joy, His Love, His Grace. But this must first begin with receiving Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior. Then your “Spiritual Journey” begins with the joy of “walking in a blessed companionship” with the LORD! He will be your Sufficiency for Every Encounter.Only Believe

*What You Could Be*


*Luke 9:23-25 NIV: Then he said to them all: "If anyone would come after me, he must deny himself and take up his cross daily and follow me. For whoever wants to save his life will lose it, but whoever loses his life for me will save it. What good is it for a man to gain the whole world, and yet lose or forfeit his very self?"*_

_Have you ever taken a good look at yourself through the eyes of God? He sees you clearly. He loves you where you are. He has always loved you. He loved you while you were yet sinning and lost. He loved you when you turned to Him. And He loves you still. He sees where you need to be. 
There is a place God wants to take us. He desires to enable you to repent of your sin, die daily to your selfishness, and to take up your cross daily and follow Him. He sees your potential. He has given you a purpose and a plan to become what He sees you to be. He has developed you specifically for a place and time where you can be part of His plan to bring many to Jesus. Where are you today? Where could you be a year from now? What needs to happen for you to become what God has intended for you all along?


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 1, 2008)

Job 42:10 After Job had prayed for his friends, the LORD made him prosperous again and gave him twice as much as he had before. 11 All his brothers and sisters and everyone who had known him before came and ate with him in his house. They comforted and consoled him over all the trouble the LORD had brought upon him, and each one gave him a piece of silver [a] and a gold ring. 

 12 The LORD blessed the latter part of Job's life more than the first. He had fourteen thousand sheep, six thousand camels, a thousand yoke of oxen and a thousand donkeys. 13 And he also had seven sons and three daughters. 14 The first daughter he named Jemimah, the second Keziah and the third Keren-Happuch. 15 Nowhere in all the land were there found women as beautiful as Job's daughters, and their father granted them an inheritance along with their brothers. 

 I am thankful today that the Lord is a God a of restoration. That he can restore what we  we feel as if we have lost.  Especially our joy.


----------



## kayte (Sep 2, 2008)

I am grateful for the Holy Spirit in my life..who guides me..in darkness and in light.
I don't have to rely on my own human strength or wisdom only the Lord's..today I was led to slow it down ...lay it all down ...all the frenetic activity in the world won't make me more spiritual or closer to divine solution...turning to God...is my all

_Proverbs 3:5-6 , “Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding, and he will make your paths straight_

_Jeremiah 12:5 –. “If you have raced with men on foot and they have worn you out, how can you compete with horses? ..._

_Be still, and know that I am God” (Psalm 46:10)._ 

_If you then, being evil, know how to give good gifts to your children, how much more will your heavenly Father give the Holy Spirit to those who ask Him?"_


_HE leadeth me beside the still waters...HE restoreth my soul_ Psalm 23

_Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy and My burden is light." (Matt.11:30). _


Light is a good thing. When the clouds take over and the day becomes gloomy, often so does our countenance. We long for the sun to shine again, for light to break through the darkness. Light has a cheering effect upon humans. In Ecclesiastes 11:7, Solomon states it well: "truly light is sweet, and it is pleasant for the eyes to behold the sun." There is no question that we prefer sunshine to darkness, yet darkness is inevitable. As surely as daylight comes, so does the darkness of night. In a spiritual sense, this is also true. Darkness will come, but we do not have to stay in the darkness and become spiritually overwhelmed and depressed by it. God has promised to turn our darkness into light! The Holy Spirit will keep our lamps burning and our spirits alive with hope that joy will come in the morning! Can we truly comprehend that the God of the Universe cares so much for us that He will do everything in His power to see that we remain in the light? He will make sure our lamps continue to burn, despite the dark clouds that may surround us. What comfort and joy we can take in knowing that our Father in heaven cares for us so! Surely there can be no greater joy in this life than to bask in the light of God's love.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 2, 2008)

Psalm 57

 1 Be merciful to me, O God, be merciful to me!
         For my soul trusts in You; 
         And in the shadow of Your wings I will make my refuge, 
         Until these calamities have passed by. 

 2 I will cry out to God Most High,
         To God who performs all things for me.
 3 He shall send from heaven and save me;
         He reproaches the one who would swallow me up.  Selah  
         God shall send forth His mercy and His truth. 

 4 My soul is among lions;
         I lie among the sons of men 
         Who are set on fire, 
         Whose teeth are spears and arrows, 
         And their tongue a sharp sword.
 5 Be exalted, O God, above the heavens;
         Let Your glory be above all the earth. 

 6 They have prepared a net for my steps;
         My soul is bowed down; 
         They have dug a pit before me; 
         Into the midst of it they themselves have fallen.  Selah  

 7 My heart is steadfast, O God, my heart is steadfast;
         I will sing and give praise.
 8 Awake, my glory!
         Awake, lute and harp! 
         I will awaken the dawn. 

 9 I will praise You, O Lord, among the peoples;
         I will sing to You among the nations.
 10 For Your mercy reaches unto the heavens,
         And Your truth unto the clouds. 

 11 Be exalted, O God, above the heavens;
         Let Your glory be above all the earth.

I am thankful that the Lord is the Most High God who performs all of the most needed things for me. And in him I do take refuge and gather the strength to go on.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 3, 2008)

I am grateful that He guides and leads me.


Isaiah 48:17
Thus says the LORD, your Redeemer, 
The Holy One of Israel: 
“ I am the LORD your God, 
Who teaches you to profit, 
Who leads you by the way you should go."


----------



## Jenaee (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Lord for making a way when there seemed to be no way. Thank you for choosing me even though I didn't choose you at times.

1 Timothy 1:12-14 

12 I thank Christ Jesus our Lord, who has given me strength, that he considered me faithful, appointing me to his service. 13 Even though I was once a blasphemer and a persecutor and a violent man, I was shown mercy because I acted in ignorance and unbelief. 14 The grace of our Lord was poured out on me abundantly, along with the faith and love that are in Christ Jesus.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 3, 2008)

I am thankful today for God's rest that is available when we put everything into his capable 
hands.



 Psalm 127:1-2

 1 Unless the LORD builds the house,
         They labor in vain who build it; 
         Unless the LORD guards the city, 
         The watchman stays awake in vain.
 2 It is vain for you to rise up early,
         To sit up late, 
         To eat the bread of sorrows; 
         For so He gives His beloved sleep.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am grateful for God's Grace and Divine Mercy. I thank The Lord for his word. I stand on that word and try to apply to my life. Even though, I make mistakes I am not perfect and God knows my soul very well. I am Thankful for food, clothing and shelter. I am thankful for my family and friends. I thank God that I met wonderful ladies on this board and that my dry season is almost over! In Jesus name I thank him AMEN!


----------



## kayte (Sep 4, 2008)

My gratitude is a  KISS

*K*eeping 
*I*n-dwelling Christ 
*S*criptural &
*S*erene 


*"Everything will be all right..." (2 Kings 4:26). *

The prophet Elisha would often travel through the town of Shunem. In that town was a well-to-do couple who extended hospitality to Elisha. At first they simply offered Elisha and his servant Gehazi a meal when they came through town. Then, seeing that Elisha needed a place to stay and study, they built a room for him above their house so that each time Elisha and his servant came through town he knew he had a place to stay. He was so appreciative of their kindness that one day he asked her what he could do for her. His servant knew she was barren and her husband was old. "About this time next year, " Elisha said, "you will hold a son in your arms." A year later the son arrived. 
One day the father was working in the field and the son became ill and died. The woman ran to meet Elisha to inform him. When Elisha asked what was wrong, she did not panic and react in fear. Her response to Elisha seems almost unnatural. "Everything will be all right," she said. Elisha went to the boy and raised him from the dead. It was a glorious miracle. 
Faith looks at situations through the eyes of God, not the eyes of our limited understanding. This woman did not panic for she knew something more than the current circumstance. Faith does not panic, but realizes that what looks like devastating circumstances may only be God's plan to bring glory to himself by demonstrating His power. When Jesus appeared on the water to the disciples in the middle of the night, they exclaimed "its a ghost!" First appearances can bring great fear upon us even to the point of paralyzing us. Find the Lord in your circumstance today. Exercise your faith today and trust Him for His outcome to the situation.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 4, 2008)

I thank the Lord for life , quality of life and the ability to enjoy life. I also thank the Lord for his ever flowing blessings and patience  to hold fast until complete breakthrough comes. Bless and praise the Lord for all his benefits.   



Psalm 103
A Psalm of David.
 1 Bless the LORD, O my soul;
         And all that is within me, bless His holy name!
 2 Bless the LORD, O my soul,
         And forget not all His benefits:
 3 Who forgives all your iniquities,
         Who heals all your diseases,
 4 Who redeems your life from destruction,
         Who crowns you with lovingkindness and tender mercies,
 5 Who satisfies your mouth with good things,
         So that your youth is renewed like the eagle’s. 

 6 The LORD executes righteousness
         And justice for all who are oppressed.
 7 He made known His ways to Moses,
         His acts to the children of Israel.
 8 The LORD is merciful and gracious,
         Slow to anger, and abounding in mercy.
 9 He will not always strive with us,
         Nor will He keep His anger forever.
 10 He has not dealt with us according to our sins,
         Nor punished us according to our iniquities. 

 11 For as the heavens are high above the earth,
         So great is His mercy toward those who fear Him;
 12 As far as the east is from the west,
         So far has He removed our transgressions from us.
 13 As a father pities his children,
         So the LORD pities those who fear Him.
 14 For He knows our frame;
         He remembers that we are dust. 

 15 As for man, his days are like grass;
         As a flower of the field, so he flourishes.
 16 For the wind passes over it, and it is gone,
         And its place remembers it no more.[a]
 17 But the mercy of the LORD is from everlasting to everlasting
         On those who fear Him, 
         And His righteousness to children’s children,
 18 To such as keep His covenant,
         And to those who remember His commandments to do them. 

 19 The LORD has established His throne in heaven,
         And His kingdom rules over all. 

 20 Bless the LORD, you His angels,
         Who excel in strength, who do His word, 
         Heeding the voice of His word.
 21 Bless the LORD, all you His hosts,
         You ministers of His, who do His pleasure.
 22 Bless the LORD, all His works,
         In all places of His dominion. 

         Bless the LORD, O my sou


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 4, 2008)

kayte said:


> My gratitude is a  KISS
> 
> *K*eeping
> *I*n-dwelling Christ
> ...


*


Loved your post today,Kayte it is so very helpful.*


----------



## kayte (Sep 4, 2008)

> hold fast until complete breakthrough comes. Bless and praise the Lord for all his benefits.






> Psalm 103
> A Psalm of David.
> 1 Bless the LORD, O my soul;
> And all that is within me, bless His holy name!
> ...



Thank you Ultrasuedea...for encouraging words to me and for your posts which I look forward to reading and praying on..103 is one of my key prayer psalms

Holding fast until breakthrough....remembering all His benefits..all is healed
and my youth and life renwed like the eagles


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 5, 2008)

Hebrews 10 :37-39-Therefore do not cast away your confidence, which has great reward. 36 For you have need of endurance, so that after you have done the will of God, you may receive the promise: 
       37 “ For yet a little while,
      And He who is coming will come and will not tarry.
       38 Now the just shall live by faith;
      But if anyone draws back,
      My soul has no pleasure in him.

 39 But we are not of those who draw back to perdition, but of those who believe to the saving of the soul.

I am thankful today for the knowledge, remembrance, and evidence  of past blessings because they give me the confidence and faith to know that more blessings are on the way.


----------



## kayte (Sep 5, 2008)

I am grateful that what is impossible for me is easily accomplished in Christ...Thank you God!



*Is any thing too hard for the LORD? At the time appointed I will return unto thee, according to the time of life, and Sarah shall have a son (Genesis 18:14).*


All Christians are either problem conscious or power conscious.
Sarah looked at the problems concerning giving birth to Abraham's child and they seemed insurmountable. Her husband was just entering his second century and she was ninety years old. When the word came from God that she would bear a son, she laughed.
Her faith was small...the mustard seed variety.
But God was better than Sarah's faith. And Sarah learned that nothing is too hard for the Lord.
Interesting, in the New Testament record of this encounter with Sarah, there is no mention of her laughter. Though her faith was small, God honored it and Sarah is listed in the great faith chapter of the New Testament as follows: _Through faith also Sara herself received strength to conceive seed, and was delivered of a child when she was past age, because she judged him faithful who had promised_ (Hebrews 11:11).Sarah's trembling faith made her part of a miracle. Her first reaction to God's promise did not make her unfit to be the vessel He would use. After thinking about the promise, Sarah concluded that although her faith was weak, God was strong and faithful. Once that was settled, her laughter of unbelief ended.
Why?Simply because she turned her thoughts from the problems to the power of God. Sarah needed that question: "Is any thing too hard for the Lord?" And you may need it, too!
Stop focusing on your problems. Consider His power

*My God will meet all your needs according to his glorious riches in Christ Jesus. Philippians 4:19*

*He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us all--how will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things? Romans 8:32*

*"For nothing shall be impossible for God." Luke 1:37 *


*And Jesus, having looked upon them, saith, 'With men it is impossible, but not with God; for all things are possible with God.' ...*
*Mark 10: 27*

*Luke 1:45 Blessed is she who believed, for there will be a fulfillment of those things which were told her from the Lord.”*


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 5, 2008)

I am grateful that God is always with me and ready to rejoice with me in harvest time!

Zephaniah 3:17
The LORD your God in your midst, 
      The Mighty One, will save; 
      He will rejoice over you with gladness, 
      He will quiet you with His love, 
      He will rejoice over you with singing.”


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 6, 2008)

I am thankful to have the knowledge that  the Lord prospers those who trust in him. 



Proverbs 28:25 He who is of a proud heart stirs up strife, 
      But he who trusts in the LORD will be prospered


----------



## kayte (Sep 7, 2008)

My gratitude today is God's merciful gift of the forgiveness of sin,of His Son dying on the cross and ressurection and and that He gives mercy 

For though a righteous man falls...he rises again." Proverbs 24:16 NIV
_*09.07.08*_


_Get up and run!_
Carole Mayhall writes: "The other night Jack and I watched a television drama called 'See How She Runs.' In it a 40-year-old, divorced schoolteacher decided to become a jogger and eventually entered the 26-mile Boston Marathon. It's a grueling test of heart, mind and body. To finish the race became her goal, and in spite of being jeered at and assaulted she didn't lose sight of it. When the day of the race came she faced her ultimate test. As she ran huge blisters developed on her feet. She was hit and injured by a bicycle. Several miles short of the finish line found her utterly exhausted, yet she kept going. Then within a few hundred yards of her goal, late at night when most other runners had finished or dropped out, she fell and lay flat on her face too tired to get up. But her friends put a crude tape across the finish line and began to cheer her on. She lifted her head, saw the tape and realized her goal was within sight. With supreme effort she got back up, and with a burst of energy dredged up from deep within her, ran the last few yards."
Victory belongs to those who keep looking at the goal, not the going; not the process, but the prize; not the trial, but the treasure that's promised to those who persevere. A twofold theme of Christianity is, _rising again_ and _running the race._ But you can't win if you don't run and risk falling. And no matter what caused you to fall, the word for you today is, "Take God's hand, get up, and run!"

Praise the LORD, O my soul; 
all my inmost being, praise his holy name. 

2 Praise the LORD, O my soul, 
and forget not all his benefits- 
3 who forgives all your sins 
and heals all your diseases, 
4 who redeems your life from the pit 
and crowns you with love and compassion, 
5 who satisfies your desires with good things 
so that your youth is renewed like the eagle's. 
6 The LORD works righteousness 
and justice for all the oppressed. 
7 He made known his ways to Moses, 
his deeds to the people of Israel: 
8 The LORD is compassionate and gracious, 
slow to anger, abounding in love. 
9 He will not always accuse, 
nor will he harbor his anger forever; 
10 he does not treat us as our sins deserve 
or repay us according to our iniquities. 
11 For as high as the heavens are above the earth, 
so great is his love for those who fear him; 
12 as far as the east is from the west, 
so far has he removed our transgressions from us. 
13 As a father has compassion on his children, 
so the LORD has compassion on those who fear him; 
14 for he knows how we are formed, 
he remembers that we are dust. 
15 As for man, his days are like grass, 
he flourishes like a flower of the field; 
16 the wind blows over it and it is gone, 
and its place remembers it no more. 
17 But from everlasting to everlasting 
the LORD's love is with those who fear him, 
and his righteousness with their children's children- 
18 with those who keep his covenant 
and remember to obey his precepts. 
19 The LORD has established his throne in heaven, 
and his kingdom rules over all. 
20 Praise the LORD, you his angels, 
you mighty ones who do his bidding, 
who obey his word. 
21 Praise the LORD, all his heavenly hosts, 
you his servants who do his will. 22 Praise the LORD, all his works 
everywhere in his dominion. 
Praise the LORD, O my soul.



*Dust and Destiny by Dr. Warren Wiersbe*Read Psalm 103:13-18
Our God remembers what we often forget. Sometimes we forget the things He wants us to remember, and that gets us into trouble. Have you remembered lately what you are made of? "As a father pities his children, so the Lord pities those who fear Him. For He knows our frame; He remembers that we are dust" (vv. 13,14). God took the dust of the ground and made Adam. Then He breathed into Adam the breath of life, and he became a living soul. Physically, we are made from the dust. But we have the mark of deity upon us, for we are made in the image of God.
When we think of dust, we think of something common and ordinary. You can walk out the back door and find dust. Perhaps you don't even have to go that far. You might just want to look on top of the radio or the dining room table. Dust speaks of weakness and frailty. But it also speaks of tremendous potential. God made us from dust that we might be weak in ourselves but strong in Him. God took the dust and made clay, and then He took the clay and made a man. Where there is dust, there is potential. He is the Potter; we are the clay.
You have to say, "Lord, You made me out of dust but full of potential. And you made me this way that I might be weak in myself but strong in You. 'Mold me and make me after Your will, while I am waiting, yielded and still."' Paul said, "I can do all things through Christ, who strengthens me" (Phil. 4:13). He also said, "We have this treasure in earthen vessels, that the excellence of the power may be of God and not of us" (II Cor. 4:7).
* * *Where there is dust, there is potential. Where there is dust, there is opportunity for growth. Continue to yield to Him and His creative process in your life. Ask Him to mold you after His will.


----------



## kayte (Sep 7, 2008)

Part 2 ....still grateful for God's forgiveness......and even God's favor showing mercy and unconditional love in the knowledge that those in Christ are heartbroken over sin and do best to be perfect as our Father in Heaven is perfect  

*Ruth: God's Favor *
The story of Ruth should be one of great comfort. We always talk about the fact God loves us, is in control, and doesn’t make mistakes. We know He is at work behind the scenes. But sometimes we don’t have the faith to live in this reality. The account of Ruth is given for many reasons, but among them, it serves as an illustration of God working even when the recipients of His work aren’t aware of it. 

 Ruth asks one question, “Why have I found such favor in your eyes that you notice me — a foreigner?” 

“… there is one question I cannot answer: Why have I found grace in the eyes of God? Now don’t tell me to go home and look in the mirror, because I’ve done that. Frankly, friend, the image is something that’s not quite attractive. I don’t see the answer in the mirror. But God has extended grace toward us. … We’re sinners, and we’re in rebellion against God. And yet, in spite of all  that, God loves us! That is one of the great truths of the Word of God. He demonstrated that love, because “while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us.” He extended His grace to us. And, friend, that’s the basis upon which He saves us today. He hasn’t any other reason for saving us.” 10 


*Ezekiel36-.**I had concern for my holy name, which the house of Israel profaned among the nations where they had gone. * 22 

"Therefore say to the house of Israel, 'This is what the Sovereign LORD says: It is not for your sake, O house of Israel, that I am going to do these things, but for the sake of my holy name, which you have profaned among the nations where you have gone. 23 I will show the holiness of my great name, which has been profaned among the nations, the name you have profaned among them. Then the nations will know that I am the LORD, declares the Sovereign LORD, when I show myself holy through you before their eyes. 

 24 " 'For I will take you out of the nations; I will gather you from all the countries and bring you back into your own land. 25 I will sprinkle clean water on you, and you will be clean; I will cleanse you from all your impurities and from all your idols. 26 I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit in you; I will remove from you your heart of stone and give you a heart of flesh. 27 And I will put my Spirit in you and move you to follow my decrees and be careful to keep my laws. 28 You will live in the land I gave your forefathers; you will be my people, and I will be your God. 29 I will save you from all your uncleanness. I will call for the grain and make it plentiful and will not bring famine upon you. 30 I will increase the fruit of the trees and the crops of the field, so that you will no longer suffer disgrace among the nations because of famine. 31 Then you will remember your evil ways and wicked deeds, and you will loathe yourselves for your sins and detestable practices. 32 I want you to know that I am not doing this for your sake, declares the Sovereign LORD. Be ashamed and disgraced for your conduct, O house of Israel! 

 33 " 'This is what the Sovereign LORD says: On the day I cleanse you from all your sins, I will resettle your towns, and the ruins will be rebuilt. 34 The desolate land will be cultivated instead of lying desolate in the sight of all who pass through it. 35 They will say, "This land that was laid waste has become like the garden of Eden; the cities that were lying in ruins, desolate and destroyed, are now fortified and inhabited." 36 Then the nations around you that remain will know that I the LORD have rebuilt what was destroyed and have replanted what was desolate. I the LORD have spoken, and I will do it.' 

 37 "This is what the Sovereign LORD says: Once again I will yield to the plea of the house of Israel and do this for them: I will make their people as numerous as sheep, 38 as numerous as the flocks for offerings at Jerusalem during her appointed feasts. So will the ruined cities be filled with flocks of people. Then they will know that I am the LORD."


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 7, 2008)

I Thank God today that In my Dry Seasons and my Uncertain Seasons which was for about from 2005-2008 still in them. That even though it is hard and gets harder. It does not matter no more b/c :

1. What the devil doing aganist me God is turning it all around for my Good. Gen.50:20
2. That I can still Praise God even though nothing is happening!  I know by Faith that God will make things happen!
3. I am getting ready to reap a hundred fold blessings in 2009 and beyond.
4. God still hears and answers my prayers and God also makes water in my Dry Valley's.

I Really Thank God for my Bad times.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 7, 2008)

I Thank God for Reparing and fixing both my car and my mother's car! God is Good!


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 7, 2008)

Luke 11
Jesus' Teaching on Prayer 
 1One day Jesus was praying in a certain place. When he finished, one of his disciples said to him, "Lord, teach us to pray, just as John taught his disciples." 
 2He said to them, "When you pray, say: 
   " 'Father,
   hallowed be your name, 
   your kingdom come. 
 3Give us each day our daily bread. 
 4Forgive us our sins, 
      for we also forgive everyone who sins against us.
   And lead us not into temptation." 

 5Then he said to them, "Suppose one of you has a friend, and he goes to him at midnight and says, 'Friend, lend me three loaves of bread, 6because a friend of mine on a journey has come to me, and I have nothing to set before him.' 

 7"Then the one inside answers, 'Don't bother me. The door is already locked, and my children are with me in bed. I can't get up and give you anything.' 8I tell you, though he will not get up and give him the bread because he is his friend, yet because of the man's boldness he will get up and give him as much as he needs. 

 9"So I say to you: Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you. 10For everyone who asks receives; he who seeks finds; and to him who knocks, the door will be opened. 

 11"Which of you fathers, if your son asks for a fish, will give him a snake instead? 12Or if he asks for an egg, will give him a scorpion? 13If you then, though you are evil, know how to give good gifts to your children, how much more will your Father in heaven give the Holy Spirit to those who ask him!"

I thank the Lord today for all my blessings and for the revelation of his word that lets me know that he has brought me too far for me to give up now. I must keep praying, believing,and have the faith that God is continuing to perfect that which concerns me.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 8, 2008)

Genesis 32:22-30 That night Jacob got up and took his two wives, his two maidservants and his eleven sons and crossed the ford of the Jabbok. 23 After he had sent them across the stream, he sent over all his possessions. 24 So Jacob was left alone, and a man wrestled with him till daybreak. 25 When the man saw that he could not overpower him, he touched the socket of Jacob's hip so that his hip was wrenched as he wrestled with the man. 26 Then the man said, "Let me go, for it is daybreak." 
      But Jacob replied, "I will not let you go unless you bless me." 
 27 The man asked him, "What is your name?" 
      "Jacob," he answered. 

 28 Then the man said, "Your name will no longer be Jacob, but Israel, because you have struggled with God and with men and have overcome." 

 29 Jacob said, "Please tell me your name." 
      But he replied, "Why do you ask my name?" Then he blessed him there. 

 30 So Jacob called the place Peniel,  saying, "It is because I saw God face to face, and yet my life was spared." 


I am thankful today because I am encouraged by the word to hold on and not let go of the promises of the Lord , until I get blessed.


----------



## kayte (Sep 8, 2008)

grateful for when under spiritual attack...God always wins

* BE A WARRIOR*!

"I saw satan fall like lightning from heaven. Behold, I give you the authority to trample on serpents and scorpions and over ALL the power of the enemy, and NOTHING shall by any means hurt you." Luke 10:18-19. 


_What does that verse do to you inside? I think that is one of the most powerful verses in the Bible! Here, Jesus is telling us to be a warrior!!! He's telling us not to worry, because He gives us authority to "squash" the enemy!!!! And not just alittle of the enemy's power, but over ALL of satan's power!! That is good news!!!! 

Jesus tells us that He saw satan fall like lightning. Think about that for a moment. Lightning is very fast. That means satan fell fast and hard!!!!! 

Then, Jesus tells us that He gives us authority over ALL of satan's power!! Think about that for a moment too. That means that satan does not have authority over us, unless we give it to him. We have authority over him! Praise God, satan has to obey us through the Name of Jesus!!! 

I say it's time for Christian's to start exercising their authority over satan, right now! It's time for you to put satan under your feet and squash him. Recognize his evil ways and intents, and then just put him right where he belongs! Don't take anymore of his garbage!!! It's time we start storming the gates of hell and remind satan of his future! Remind satan who really has the authority! 

One thing that satan cannot stand is the blood of Jesus. He cannot stand for you to apply the blood of Jesus over yourselves or your loved ones. He cannot stand for you to talk about the blood of Jesus, because he knows that is what defeated him, two thousand years ago! He's been on a mission for quite sometime to "do away" with any talk of the blood of Jesus. It's the one thing that will cause him to flee from his victims. 

Take up your shield of faith! Put on your helmet of salvation! Gird your waist with truth! Put on the breastplate of righteousness! Shod your feet with peace! Then, arm yourself with the sword, which is God's Word!!!! 

Vision yourself as one of those knights......you are dressed that way spiritually! Make sure you have your armour on correctly, then you will be unharmed!!! 

God's Word is the most deadly weapon to satan. So, when you start telling him just what the scriptures say (quoting scriptures), then apply the blood of Jesus......watch satan run as fast as he fell from heaven!!!! He will flee from you!!!! 
So, put all your armour on, take up your weapon, and start storming the gates of hell in your life, your family's life and your church's life....in every area!!! 

Until next time, FIGHT!!!! Declare your Holy war on satan! With your armour and weapon equipped, FIGHT!!!! You have the authority over him, so TAKE BACK what belongs to you, in every area!!!!!_


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am grateful that there is always something to be thankful for and that I can be content and at peace in all circumstances.

Philippians 4: 11-13
Not that I speak in regard to need, for I have learned in whatever state I am, to be content: I know how to be abased, and I know how to abound. Everywhere and in all things I have learned both to be full and to be hungry, both to abound and to suffer need. I can do all things through Christ* who strengthens me.*


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 9, 2008)

Luke 24 :44-53 He said to them, "This is what I told you while I was still with you: Everything must be fulfilled that is written about me in the Law of Moses, the Prophets and the Psalms." 

 45Then he opened their minds so they could understand the Scriptures. 46He told them, "This is what is written: The Christ will suffer and rise from the dead on the third day, 47and repentance and forgiveness of sins will be preached in his name to all nations, beginning at Jerusalem. 48You are witnesses of these things. 49I am going to send you what my Father has promised; but stay in the city until you have been clothed with power from on high."

The Ascension 
 50When he had led them out to the vicinity of Bethany, he lifted up his hands and blessed them. 51While he was blessing them, he left them and was taken up into heaven. 52Then they worshiped him and returned to Jerusalem with great joy. 53And they stayed continually at the temple, praising God.

I am thankful today for forgiveness, the ability to forgive and be forgiven when I am wrong.


----------



## kayte (Sep 10, 2008)

I am grateful that before I ask it is given...I am grateful  Ihave been instructed to ask
and only trust with the size of a mustard seed... that I will receive

*God Knows Us *

Read Psalm 139:1-14
Your Father knows what you need before you ask.
-Matthew 6:8 (NRSV)
VERY often we find we have so many things to pray for that we don't know how or where to begin. Our prayers can be jumbled and muddled as we pour out our needs to God. We feel confused and mixed up as we try in earnest to convey all we think God needs to know. 
But we need not fear. God who knows each one of us intimately knows our needs before we even speak. God also knows our fears, our sins, and our feelings of inadequacy and insecurity. God knows every detail of your life and mine. 
As Jesus talked to the woman at the well, she told him some personal facts. But Jesus already knew them! When Jesus walked along the road in Jericho, he already knew Zacchaeus was in the tree; in fact, he knew all about Zacchaeus too. 
God knows about us as well. Even before we were born, God knew us. From the moment of our conception God has watched us. When we are in turmoil over how and what to pray, we can offer God simple words and our heart's yearnings. Our powerful and amazing God already knows the facts. 
Gil Sayer (West Sussex, England)

Thank you, Lord, that we don't need to offer complicated prayers. Whatever words we can say are enough for you because you know us so intimately. Amen.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 10, 2008)

Isaiah 12
Songs of Praise 
 1 In that day you will say: 
       "I will praise you, O LORD. 
       Although you were angry with me, 
       your anger has turned away 
       and you have comforted me. 
 2 Surely God is my salvation; 
       I will trust and not be afraid. 
       The LORD, the LORD, is my strength and my song; 
       he has become my salvation." 

 3 With joy you will draw water 
       from the wells of salvation. 

 4 In that day you will say: 
       "Give thanks to the LORD, call on his name; 
       make known among the nations what he has done, 
       and proclaim that his name is exalted. 

 5 Sing to the LORD, for he has done glorious things; 
       let this be known to all the world. 

 6 Shout aloud and sing for joy, people of Zion, 
       for great is the Holy One of Israel among you."





I am thankful today because God is my salvation, I will trust him and not be afraid. The Lord is my strength and my song. Praise the Lord!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kayte (Sep 10, 2008)

> Although you were angry with me,
> your anger has turned away



In affliction I count it all joy and am grateful for the lessons ..and am willing to learn
My God will deliver me and I say thank you and love you dear Lord.


*Coming In; Going Out *

_Blessed shalt thou be when thou comest in, and blessed shalt thou be when thou goest out. (Deuteronomy 28:6) 

_The blessings of the law are not canceled. Jesus confirmed the promise when He bore the penalty. If I keep the commands of my Lord, I may appropriate this promise without question.
            This day I will come in to my house without fear of evil tidings, and I will come in to my closet expecting to hear good news from my Lord. I will not be afraid to come in unto myself by self-examination, nor to come in to my affairs by a diligent inspection of my business. I have a good deal of work to do indoors, within my own soul; oh, for a blessing upon it all, the blessing of the Lord Jesus, who has promised to abide with me.

      I must also go out. Timidity makes me wish that I could stay within doors and never go into the sinful world again. But I must go out in my calling, and I must go out that I may be helpful to my brethren and useful to the ungodly. I must be a defender of the faith and an assailant of evil. Oh, for a blessing upon my going out this day! Lord, let me go where Thou leadest, on Thy errands, under Thy command, and in the power of Thy Spirit.

God's merciful salvation (from sin and unto godliness) is enjoyed by those who call upon Him wholeheartedly. _"I entreated Your favor with my whole heart; Be merciful to me according to Your word" (Psalm 119:58). _

*Call upon the Lord *
Every person who has found new life through the Lord's merciful salvation eventually encounters times when a reviving is needed. The difficulties of life seem to choke all spiritual vitality out of us. It is time to call upon the Lord and turn to His word. "I am afflicted very much; Revive me, O LORD, according to Your word" (Psalm 119:107). Sometimes, the battle is so intense that our inner man seems to be smashed face down in the dirt. Again, it is time to seek the Lord in His word. "My soul clings to the dust; Revive me according to Your word" (Psalm 119:25). Yes, in God's word, we find direction for our lives and replenishing of our lives. 

Dear Lord of the Scriptures, I praise You for giving me new life according to Your word. Now, in the afflictions and battles that I face, I ask You to revive me according to Your word.


      Lord Jesus, turn in with me and be my guest; and then walk out with me and cause my heart to burn while You speak with me by the way.


----------



## Iammoney (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you Lord Jesus I got a call back for a job today. I will keep you guys posted on the outcome. I was feeling so bad yesterday and that call was so welcome. 

Thank You Jesus


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 10, 2008)

You read my mind today!  I am also grateful for God's forgiveness and for being longsuffering.  No matter how I fail or disappoint, He still shows me His loving kindness.



ultrasuedea said:


> Luke 24 :44-53 He said to them, "This is what I told you while I was still with you: Everything must be fulfilled that is written about me in the Law of Moses, the Prophets and the Psalms."
> 
> 45Then he opened their minds so they could understand the Scriptures. 46He told them, "This is what is written: The Christ will suffer and rise from the dead on the third day, 47and repentance and forgiveness of sins will be preached in his name to all nations, beginning at Jerusalem. 48You are witnesses of these things. 49I am going to send you what my Father has promised; but stay in the city until you have been clothed with power from on high."
> 
> ...


----------



## kayte (Sep 11, 2008)

I thank the Lord for His Divine loving healing hand that protects me from all evil. According to His word, I am gratetful and now utilize His talents given me even,when it seems there is no use to,but to instead heed the instruction to meditate on what is lovely with a glad and grateful heart 
Expecting only His good.....I enter my day with HIS profound loving peace.

*Phillipians 4*
_Always be glad because of the Lord! I will say it again: Be glad. 5Always be gentle with others. The Lord will soon be here. 6Don't worry about anything, but pray about everything. With thankful hearts offer up your prayers and requests to God. 7Then, because you belong to Christ Jesus, God will bless you with peace that no one can completely understand. And this peace will control the way you think and feel. _

_8Finally, my friends, keep your minds on whatever is true, pure, right, holy, friendly, and proper. Don't ever stop thinking about what is truly worthwhile and worthy of praise. 9You know the teachings I gave you, and you know what you heard me say and saw me do. So follow my example. And God, who gives peace, will be with you. _



Once there was a man who was about to leave home on a trip; he called his servants and put them in charge of his property. 15 He gave to each one according to his ability: to one he gave five thousand gold coins, to another he gave two thousand, and to another he gave one thousand. Then he left on his trip. 16The servant who had received five thousand coins went at once and invested his money and earned another five thousand. 17In the same way the servant who had received two thousand coins earned another two thousand. 18But the servant who had received one thousand coins went off, dug a hole in the ground, and hid his master's money. 19"After a long time the master of those servants came back and settled accounts with them. 20The servant who had received five thousand coins came in and handed over the other five thousand. "You gave me five thousand coins, sir,' he said. "Look! Here are another five thousand that I have earned.' 21 "Well done, you good and faithful servant!' said his master. "You have been faithful in managing small amounts, so I will put you in charge of large amounts. Come on in and share my happiness!' 22Then the servant who had been given two thousand coins came in and said, "You gave me two thousand coins, sir. Look! Here are another two thousand that I have earned.' 23"Well done, you good and faithful servant!' said his master. "You have been faithful in managing small amounts, so I will put you in charge of large amounts. Come on in and share my happiness!' 24Then the servant who had received one thousand coins came in and said, "Sir, I know you are a hard man; you reap harvests where you did not plant, and you gather crops where you did not scatter seed. 25I was afraid, so I went off and hid your money in the ground. Look! Here is what belongs to you.' 26 "You bad and lazy servant!' his master said. "You knew, did you, that I reap harvests where I did not plant, and gather crops where I did not scatter seed? 27Well, then, you should have deposited my money in the bank, and I would have received it all back with interest when I returned. 28Now, take the money away from him and give it to the one who has ten thousand coins. 29For to every person who has something, even more will be given, and he will have more than enough; but the person who has nothing, even the little that he has will be taken away from him. 30As for this useless servant - throw him outside in the darkness; there he will cry and gnash his teeth.'


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 11, 2008)

I am grateful that God cares about my needs and worries and will sustain me even in my darkest hours.

Psalms 55:22
Cast your burden on the LORD,
And He shall sustain you; 
He shall never permit the righteous to be moved.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 11, 2008)

Isaiah 55
Invitation to the Thirsty 
 1 "Come, all you who are thirsty, 
       come to the waters; 
       and you who have no money, 
       come, buy and eat! 
       Come, buy wine and milk 
       without money and without cost. 
 2 Why spend money on what is not bread, 
       and your labor on what does not satisfy? 
       Listen, listen to me, and eat what is good, 
       and your soul will delight in the richest of fare. 

 3 Give ear and come to me; 
       hear me, that your soul may live. 
       I will make an everlasting covenant with you, 
       my faithful love promised to David. 

 4 See, I have made him a witness to the peoples, 
       a leader and commander of the peoples. 

 5 Surely you will summon nations you know not, 
       and nations that do not know you will hasten to you, 
       because of the LORD your God, 
       the Holy One of Israel, 
       for he has endowed you with splendor." 

 6 Seek the LORD while he may be found; 
       call on him while he is near. 

 7 Let the wicked forsake his way 
       and the evil man his thoughts. 
       Let him turn to the LORD, and he will have mercy on him, 
       and to our God, for he will freely pardon. 

 8 "For my thoughts are not your thoughts, 
       neither are your ways my ways," 
       declares the LORD. 

 9 "As the heavens are higher than the earth, 
       so are my ways higher than your ways 
       and my thoughts than your thoughts. 

 10 As the rain and the snow 
       come down from heaven, 
       and do not return to it 
       without watering the earth 
       and making it bud and flourish, 
       so that it yields seed for the sower and bread for the eater, 

 11 so is my word that goes out from my mouth: 
       It will not return to me empty, 
       but will accomplish what I desire 
       and achieve the purpose for which I sent it. 

 12 You will go out in joy 
       and be led forth in peace; 
       the mountains and hills 
       will burst into song before you, 
       and all the trees of the field 
       will clap their hands. 

 13 Instead of the thornbush will grow the pine tree, 
       and instead of briers the myrtle will grow. 
       This will be for the LORD's renown, 
       for an everlasting sign, 
       which will not be destroyed."





I am thankful that God knows all and everything, and since his thoughts and ways are higher than ours he can provide solutions to our problems and  needs that we ourselves would never conceive. I know that God can make a way out of no way. I've seen it happen. Praise the Lord!


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 11, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> I am grateful that God cares about my needs and worries and will sustain me even in my darkest hours.]
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my meditation for today.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 11, 2008)

I really needed to hear this today!  Thank you.




ultrasuedea said:


> Isaiah 55
> Invitation to the Thirsty
> 
> 11 so is my word that goes out from my mouth:
> ...


----------



## kayte (Sep 12, 2008)

Grateful for joy even in the Gethsemane....it will come surely as night and as morning 


_Weeping may endure for a night, but joy cometh in the morning” Psalms 30: 4-5

16:24 Hitherto have ye asked nothing in my name: ask, and ye shall receive, that your joy may be made full. 
John 16:24 ASV

Let them shout for joy, and be glad, that favor my righteous cause: Yea, let them say continually, Jehovah be magnified, Who hath pleasure in the prosperity of his servant. 
Psalms 35:27 ASV

Jeremiah 31:10, 13 (NRSV)  
Hear the word of the LORD, O nations, and declare it in the coastlands far away; say, "He who scattered Israel will gather him, and will keep him as a shepherd a flock." ... Then shall the young women rejoice in the dance, and the young men and the old shall be merry. I will turn their mourning into joy, I will comfort them, and give them gladness for sorrow.
_


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 12, 2008)

Matthew 6:25-34 Do Not Worry 
 25"Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more important than food, and the body more important than clothes? 26Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? 27Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life.
 28"And why do you worry about clothes? See how the lilies of the field grow. They do not labor or spin. 29Yet I tell you that not even Solomon in all his splendor was dressed like one of these. 30If that is how God clothes the grass of the field, which is here today and tomorrow is thrown into the fire, will he not much more clothe you, O you of little faith? 31So do not worry, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?' 32For the pagans run after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them. 33But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. 34Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.

I am thankful today that the Lord's instructions are not to worry because God is well aware of all my needs.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 13, 2008)

This thread is a blessing!

I'm thankful that God has given me the spirit of hope again about an ongoing situation in my life.

I'm thankful that God reminded me about His word in Romans 8:24-25 

"For we are saved by hope: but hope that is seen is not hope: for what a man sees, why does he yet hope for? But if we hope for that we see not, then do we with patience wait for it"​
_Remember it's faith that changes things, and without the inner image of hope, faith cannot work - Kenneth Copeland_​​


----------



## kayte (Sep 13, 2008)

> Matthew 6:25-34* Do Not Worry *
> 25"Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more important than food, and the body more important than clothes? 26Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? 27Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life.
> 28"And why do you worry about clothes? See how the lilies of the field grow. They do not labor or spin. 29Yet I tell you that not even Solomon in all his splendor was dressed like one of these. 30If that is how God clothes the grass of the field, which is here today and tomorrow is thrown into the fire, will he not much more clothe you, O you of little faith? 31So do not worry, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?' 32For the pagans run after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them. 33But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. 34Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.
> 
> *I am thankful today that the Lord's instructions are not to worry because God is well aware of all my needs*.



I need this  Promise.....and I know the Lord *will come through *with blessings in abundance...for all of us...thank you 



> This thread is a blessing!



Yes it is ..it has kept me from complete despair... and offers a daily dose of hope and encouragement and answered prayer



> I'm thankful that God has given me the spirit of hope again about an ongoing situation in my life.



I SO need to hear this...Holding on to this promise
...that means it applies to ALL of us reading  
and that I too can know and claim ,the Lord is making all things new that were once thought hopeless 




> I'm thankful that God reminded me about His word in Romans 8:24-25
> 
> "For we are saved by hope: but hope that is seen is not hope: for what a man sees, why does he yet hope for? But if we hope for that we see not, then do we with patience wait for it"
> 
> Remember it's faith that changes things, and without the inner image of hope, faith cannot work - Kenneth Copeland



Ultrasuedea and PinkPebbles ..thank you for restorative healing words


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 14, 2008)

Jude 1:17-24 A call to persevere 
 17But, dear friends, remember what the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ foretold. 18They said to you, "In the last times there will be scoffers who will follow their own ungodly desires." 19These are the men who divide you, who follow mere natural instincts and do not have the Spirit. 
 20But you, dear friends, build yourselves up in your most holy faith and pray in the Holy Spirit. 21Keep yourselves in God's love as you wait for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ to bring you to eternal life. 

 22Be merciful to those who doubt; 23snatch others from the fire and save them; to others show mercy, mixed with fear—hating even the clothing stained by corrupted flesh.

Doxology 
 24To him who is able to keep you from falling and to present you before his glorious presence without fault and with great joy— 25to the only God our Savior be glory, majesty, power and authority, through Jesus Christ our Lord, before all ages, now and forevermore! Amen. 

I am thankful today for the Holy Spirit who helps us build up and sustain our faith and who gives supernatural comfort and strength when we need it most.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 14, 2008)

I praise the Almighty God! 

I give Him thanks that He is a God that can Heal, Restore, and make ALL things NEW! One day with the Lord is truely like a thousand years....

I thank God for His word in Isaiah 43: 18-19 that reminds us:
"Remember not the former things, neither consider the things of old. Behold, I will do a new thing; now it shall spring forth; shall you not know it? I will even make a way in the wilderness, and rivers in the desert."​:Rose:​


----------



## Iammoney (Sep 14, 2008)

Trust in God.
Before there was a problem God had a solution.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 14, 2008)

I am grateful that God continues to provide for me and each day grants me grace and mercy sufficient for whatever challenges I encounter that day.


----------



## kayte (Sep 14, 2008)

My gratitude today is the gift of those blessed ones among us who have us in heart and mind and prayer even when we do not know or realize it. Many a time someone has said I prayed for you..and I didin't know it or I thought about you today and wanted to know how you are doing 

_Oh, that one might plead for a man with God, as a man pleads for his neighbor. Job 16:21_

_For the eyes of the Lord are on the righteous, and His ears are open to their prayers.           1 Peter 3:12_

_The effective fervent prayer of a righteous man avails much. James 5:16_

_The righteous cry out and the Lord hears, and delivers them out of all their troubles.
Psalm 34:17_

_Call to me and I will answer you and show you great and mighty things which you do not know.   Jeremiah 33:3_

_But certainly God has heard me; He has attended to the voice of my prayer.  Blessed be God who has not turned away my prayer nor His mercy from me. Psalm 6:19, 20_



> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYTE! I really enjoyed your posts today. And I am standing in agreement with you in the beautiful prayer that you prayed today. Have a blessed birthday.



Thank you Ultrasuedea 



> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYTE!
> 
> Beautiful prayer as well!


Thank you Sashaa 


Ultrasuedea and Sashaa..... I was reading through the entire thread
and saw these responses ..dated August 5th for the  first time ...ever....today!
I belatedly checked thank you on both your posts 
Bless you for standing in agreement..... 
THANK YOU both for such lovely birthday acknowledgements
forgive me for not saying thanking you earlier...
I must have seemed so ungrateful.... ...but it was completely unintentional  

Your greetings meant and mean so much! Your posts and _you _are both a such a blessed gift in my life
and you are both always in my most heartfelt prayer


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 14, 2008)

Zephaniah 3:16-20 In that day it shall be said to Jerusalem: 

      “ Do not fear; 
      Zion, let not your hands be weak. 
       17 The LORD your God in your midst, 
      The Mighty One, will save; 
      He will rejoice over you with gladness, 
      He will quiet you with His love, 
      He will rejoice over you with singing.” 
       18 “ I will gather those who sorrow over the appointed assembly, 
      Who are among you, 
      To whom its reproach is a burden. 
       19 Behold, at that time 
      I will deal with all who afflict you; 
      I will save the lame, 
      And gather those who were driven out; 
      I will appoint them for praise and fame 
      In every land where they were put to shame. 
       20 At that time I will bring you back, 
      Even at the time I gather you; 
      For I will give you fame and praise 
      Among all the peoples of the earth, 
      When I return your captives before your eyes,” 
      Says the LORD. 


I am thankful that God encourages in his word strength and not weakness. I can lean on him because he says he is my midst, right there with me in whatever I am going through.He is merciful and mighty and he is able to change and restore things for the better because he loves us. He does not want me to have fear because he is able and he keeps his word.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am grateful that if we choose to keep God's commandments and laws that He is faithful to bless us in mighty ways. I am also grateful that God gives us the support to do His will so that He has opportunities to bless us.


Deuteronomy 30:15-16
“See, I have set before you today life and good, death and evil, in that I command you today to love the LORD your God, to walk in His ways, and to keep His commandments, His statutes, and His judgments, that you may live and multiply; and the LORD your God will bless you in the land which you go to possess.


----------



## kayte (Sep 16, 2008)

I am very grateful for prayer. I often underestimate God' power through prayer but that's okay...all I have to have is faith the size of a mustard seed and the willingness to pray....
I prayed so hard today about employment to bolster my business and to pay pressing bills
prayed all night prayed all day and for my sisters on the forum

while doing an appearance today...I was offered a regular musician/artist work with the client till the end of 2008....which I needed _desperately _as I was turned down for a B job...but look what the Lord had lined up for me

and when I got home my booking agent who hasn't used me since I joined her agency last January called to tell me a school in Calif wants me for next April...for a spring Author Bookfair with other authors in all day workshop booksigning....she's trying ot get my close to my highest rate...over a 1,000....not incl transport and hotel

and then on my answering servce I was being granted an interview for a 
teaching job which I can't take because of a schedule conflict and
who knows the Cali gig may fall through... but the Lord God got my attention in BIG way..that prayers are being heard...
as all three came in ..Monday

praying deeply all the way ..not to get stuff..but to be able to be of more service through HIS abundance 
I was in such despair of life...... of everything today 
until that offer came in for steady music work till the end of this year
and getting on the bus for home after my appearance and knowing that steady artist work was in my pocket.... a man everyone thought was crazy began speaking

Praise the Lord 
the enemy came to kill and destroy ....but I have some that they may have life and have it more abundantly
Praise the Lord 
 God wants us to live in harmony,when you are lonely go to the Lord
and I'd been fighting with my bf lately and saying to him Harmony is one my fav words....
 can't we have more of that? 

and the man ended with Jeremiah 29.. I know the plans I have for you,,plans to prosper you
to give you a future with hope..he got interrupted but made sure to say the words again and clear PLANS TO PROSPER YOU
I thanked him he was so sincere and he looked at me and said _you are special to the Lord_

I wasn't the only one thanking him either



In my moments of fear, through ev'ry pain ev'ry tear
There's a God who's been faithful to me
When my strength was all gone, when my heart had no song
Still in love He's proved faithful to me
Ev'ry word He's promised is true
What I thought was impossible I've seen my God do
When my heart looked away, the many times I could not pray
Still my God He was faithful to me
The days I spent so selfishly, reaching out for what pleased me
Even then God was faithful to me
Ev'ry time I come back to Him
He is waiting with open arms and I see once again
He's been faithful, faithful to me
Looking back His love and mercy I see
Though in my heart I have questioned, even failed to believe
He's been faithful, faithful to me​ 



"Be unceasing in prayer - praying perseveringly" (I Thessalonians 5:17, Amplified). Luke 18:1 (Amplified) says, "(Jesus) told them a parable, to the effect that they ought always to pray and not to turn coward - faint, lose heart and give up." What a magnificent verse! Acts 12:5 says, "So Peter was kept in prison; but fervent prayer for him was persistently made to God by the church (assembly)" (Amplified). 

In these passages, we see the importance of human intercession on behalf of others. We need to beset God with repeated, insistent requests! That is prevailing prayer! God's power can only be released when His people leave the natural realm of response to life. We have to face our circumstances, testings, trials, opportunities, privileges, and our responsibilities with more than just a knowledge of doctrine. 

May each difficulty that we encounter lead us to prayerful persistence on our knees. "For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened" (Luke 11:10). God will truly answer and bring relief to those who will not cease to knock at the door of His heart. 


_And he said unto them, Which of you shall have a friend, and shall go unto him at midnight, and say unto him, Friend, lend me three loaves; For a friend of mine in his journey is come to me, and I have nothing to set before him? And he from within shall answer and say, Trouble me not: the door is now shut, and my children are with me in bed; I cannot rise and give thee. I say unto you, Though he will not rise and give him, because he is his friend, yet because of his importunity he will rise and give him as many as he needeth. And I say unto you, Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you. For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened. _
_Luke 11:5-10_


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 16, 2008)

Fantastic news, Kayte!  God has definitely been moving in mighty ways.  God blessed me to survive on one tank of gas and car that needs repair for the past 3 weeks (praise the Lord that today is payday and now I can get it fixed) but it just showed me that God hears and honors our prayers.

Good luck with your upcoming business opportunities. I hope that this is just the beginning of much more to come!


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 16, 2008)

Kayte and Sashaa, both of your posts today really lifted my spirit  and encouraged me when I needed it so much. Truly prayer changes things and God sustains us. Kayte, I am happy to hear of your new opportunities and Sashaa your experience made me think of the widow's oil which didn't run out.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 16, 2008)

ultrasuedea said:


> Kayte and Sashaa, both of your posts today really lifted my spirit  and encouraged me when I needed it so much. Truly prayer changes things and God sustains us. Kayte, I am happy to hear of your new opportunities and Sashaa your experience made me think of the widow's oil which didn't run out.



That's exactly what I thought of too.  I actually remember you posting that passage of verses in this thread earlier and believe me, I was leaning and praying on those verses hard!! Thank you! 

I am so grateful for all of my sisters who post here-Kayte, Ultrasuedea, HighlyFavored, Mitcy, PinkPebbles, Jenae--you all keep me encouraged and hopeful!  (I listed the names by memory so if I forgot anyone charge my head and not my heart-I appreciate everyone!)


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 16, 2008)

Ladies this is Awesome News^^^^!!! 

Kayte- I'm soooo happy for you...words cannot describe my excitement! 
I look forward to more of your testimonies because you will have many! Through your trials, tribulations, and perseverance you were able to pull others up from despair / hopelessness .

I'm grateful that God has opened up windows and doors for you (Kayte, Sashaa & many others). May His divine connections and favor continue to be upon you all .

God always show up on time...He will never leave nor forsake us!


----------



## kayte (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you for all for blessed support! This thread has been /is a life saver!
The book fair arrangements were not able to be worked out and that happens all the time .....things fall through.....but I still have my blessings of steady music work to see me through building my business....
I am grateful for the gift of waiting in faith for the better & perfect author appearance opportunities.... God won't let me down


*Isaiah Encouraging All to Wait on the Lord*
Those who wait on the LORD shall renew their strength…And I will wait on the LORD, Who hides His face from the house of Jacob; and I will hope in Him…And it will be said in that day: "Behold, this is our God; we have waited for Him, and He will save us. This is the LORD; we have waited for Him; we will be glad and rejoice in His salvation." (Isaiah 40:31; 8:17; 25:9) 

Isaiah's desire to live by grace was evident in his proclaiming that God's power was available for those who would admit their own weakness. Now, we see Isaiah's heart for God's grace in his encouraging all to wait on the Lord. 

One of Isaiah's encouragements to wait on the Lord came in conjunction with God's promises to give power to the weak. "He gives power to the weak, and to those who have no might He increases strength…They shall mount up with wings like eagles, they shall run and not be weary, they shall walk and not faint" (Isaiah 40:29, 31). This gracious work of God in people's lives hinged upon their waiting on the Lord. "Those who wait on the LORD shall renew their strength." 

Isaiah's ultimate encouragement to wait on the Lord is related to God's establishing of His everlasting kingdom. "And it will be said in that day: 'Behold, this is our God; we have waited for Him, and He will save us. This is the LORD; we have waited for Him; we will be glad and rejoice in His salvation'." Those who place their hope in the Lord during their pilgrimage on earth will eventually rejoice forever when the Lord eternally implements the fullness of his salvation for His people! 

Dear Lord, I am aware of my utter weakness, so I wait on You for Your strength and stamina. At times, I am intimidated by rebellious people, so I wait on You for protection and vindication. I have experienced so many earthly heartbreaks, so I wait on You for the joy and gladness of Your everlasting kingdom here on earth and hereafter.

Reward Is Certain


----------



## kayte (Sep 16, 2008)

> God always show up on time...He will never leave nor forsake us!



and let all the people say
AMEN


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 16, 2008)

Amen!   Wait on the Lord, sisters, because what He has in store for you is worth the wait!




kayte said:


> Thank you for all for blessed support! This thread has been /is a life saver!
> The book fair arrangements were not able to be worked out and that happens all the time .....things fall through.....but I still have my blessings of steady music work to see me through building my business....
> I am grateful for the gift of waiting in faith for the better & perfect author appearance opportunities.... God won't let me down
> 
> ...


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 16, 2008)

Phillipians 2:1:5 
 1If you have any encouragement from being united with Christ, if any comfort from his love, if any fellowship with the Spirit, if any tenderness and compassion, 2then make my joy complete by being like-minded, having the same love, being one in spirit and purpose. 3Do nothing out of selfish ambition or vain conceit, but in humility consider others better than yourselves. 4Each of you should look not only to your own interests, but also to the interests of others. 
 5Your attitude should be the same as that of Christ Jesus


I am thankful today for wonderful thought provoking posts,testimonies , and gratitudes posted today. So very inspiring and so I too wait upon the Lord.


----------



## kayte (Sep 17, 2008)

I am grateful to BELIEVE
Thank God.. I am a believer and His child and have an inheritance

*Romans 15:2-13*

_ Now the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, that ye may abound in hope, through the power of the Holy Ghost._


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 18, 2008)

I am grateful that we are being persistent in pursuit of our harvests and I am even more grateful that when our harvest comes in, we will be able to encourage others.  I can't wait to see the fruits of my labor-it will really be like a "tree of life"-a renewing and refreshing of my spirit and energy!

Proverbs 13:12

Hope deferred makes the heart sick, 
But when the desire comes, it is a tree of life.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 18, 2008)

Psalm 62
 A psalm of David. 
 1 My soul finds rest in God alone; 
       my salvation comes from him. 
 2 He alone is my rock and my salvation; 
       he is my fortress, I will never be shaken. 

 3 How long will you assault a man? 
       Would all of you throw him down— 
       this leaning wall, this tottering fence? 

 4 They fully intend to topple him 
       from his lofty place; 
       they take delight in lies. 
       With their mouths they bless, 
       but in their hearts they curse. 
       Selah 

 5 Find rest, O my soul, in God alone; 
       my hope comes from him. 

 6 He alone is my rock and my salvation; 
       he is my fortress, I will not be shaken. 

 7 My salvation and my honor depend on God [a] ; 
       he is my mighty rock, my refuge. 

 8 Trust in him at all times, O people; 
       pour out your hearts to him, 
       for God is our refuge. 
       Selah 

 9 Lowborn men are but a breath, 
       the highborn are but a lie; 
       if weighed on a balance, they are nothing; 
       together they are only a breath. 

 10 Do not trust in extortion 
       or take pride in stolen goods; 
       though your riches increase, 
       do not set your heart on them. 

 11 One thing God has spoken, 
       two things have I heard: 
       that you, O God, are strong, 

 12 and that you, O Lord, are loving. 
       Surely you will reward each person 
       according to what he has done.




I am thankful today because my soul finds rest in the Lord and I am going to trust him at all times.


----------



## kayte (Sep 18, 2008)

Expressing gratitude for the Christian Forum and the mods and Beverly and all LHCF sisters...
Thank you..this has been a important blessing and enriched my life significantly 

_Colossians 3:15 _
_Let the peace of Christ rule in your hearts, since as members of one body you were called to peace. And be thankful._


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 19, 2008)

Isaiah 53
 1 Who has believed our message 
       and to whom has the arm of the LORD been revealed? 

 2 He grew up before him like a tender shoot, 
       and like a root out of dry ground. 
       He had no beauty or majesty to attract us to him, 
       nothing in his appearance that we should desire him. 

 3 He was despised and rejected by men, 
       a man of sorrows, and familiar with suffering. 
       Like one from whom men hide their faces 
       he was despised, and we esteemed him not. 

 4 Surely he took up our infirmities 
       and carried our sorrows, 
       yet we considered him stricken by God, 
       smitten by him, and afflicted. 

 5 But he was pierced for our transgressions, 
       he was crushed for our iniquities; 
       the punishment that brought us peace was upon him, 
       and by his wounds we are healed. 

 6 We all, like sheep, have gone astray, 
       each of us has turned to his own way; 
       and the LORD has laid on him 
       the iniquity of us all. 

 7 He was oppressed and afflicted, 
       yet he did not open his mouth; 
       he was led like a lamb to the slaughter, 
       and as a sheep before her shearers is silent, 
       so he did not open his mouth. 

 8 By oppression and judgment he was taken away. 
       And who can speak of his descendants? 
       For he was cut off from the land of the living; 
       for the transgression of my people he was stricken. 

 9 He was assigned a grave with the wicked, 
       and with the rich in his death, 
       though he had done no violence, 
       nor was any deceit in his mouth. 

 10 Yet it was the LORD's will to crush him and cause him to suffer, 
       and though the LORD makes  his life a guilt offering, 
       he will see his offspring and prolong his days, 
       and the will of the LORD will prosper in his hand. 

 11 After the suffering of his soul, 
       he will see the light of life and be satisfied  ; 
       by his knowledge [f] my righteous servant will justify many, 
       and he will bear their iniquities. 

 12 Therefore I will give him a portion among the great, 
       and he will divide the spoils with the strong, 
       because he poured out his life unto death, 
       and was numbered with the transgressors. 
       For he bore the sin of many, 
       and made intercession for the transgressors.


I am thankful today that God loved us enough to send his son Jesus into the world to intercede for us.


----------



## kayte (Sep 20, 2008)

I am grateful that I recommit to walk with the Lord and take the risks to answer His calling and that the Lord has promised me the power of
a double portion...of power of love of beauty of everything that was taken from restored ..double 

_*1 Samuel 1:5*_
1 Samuel 1:5 - *...* But to Hannah he gave a double portion because he loved her

_*Deuteronomy 21:17*_
_"But he shall acknowledge the firstborn, the son of the unloved, by giving him a double portion of all that he has, for he is the beginning of his strength; to him belongs the right of the firstborn._

_"*Isaiah 61:7*"Instead of your shame you shall have double honor - and instead of confusion they shall rejoice in their portion. Therefore in their land they shall possess double - everlasting joy shall be theirs._

  7 Instead of your shame 
       you will receive a double portion, 
       and instead of disgrace 
       you will rejoice in your inheritance. 
       And so you will inherit a double portion in your land, 
       and everlasting joy will be yours. 



_*2 Kings 2:1-15:* Elisha said, “Please let me inherit a double portion of your spirit.” And Elisha said, I pray thee, let a double portion of thy spirit be upon me_." 



ELISHA
_*:* And he took the mantle of Elijah that fell from him, and smote the waters, and said, Where is the LORD God of Elijah? and when he also had smitten the waters, they parted hither and thither: and Elisha went over_ (2 Kings 2:14).


Elisha was a prophet with a passion for power. Most of us would have settled for ten percent of the power of Elijah, but not Elisha. He demanded a double portion...twice the power of that great prophet. And God gave him his desire.

Too many start out well in the Christian life, longing for a closer walk with Christ each day and seeking His power, only to finally settle down in a Christian routine that is neither hot nor cold. Vance Havner has written: "I have often been reminded of the wild duck that came down on migration into a barnyard and liked it so well that he stayed there. In the fall his erstwhile companions passed overhead and his first impulse was to rise and join them, but he had fed too well and could rise no higher than the eaves of the barn. The day came when his old fellow travelers could pass overhead without his even hearing their call. I have seen men and women who once mounted up with wings like eagles but are now content to live in the barnyard of this world. Sometimes, in a good oldfashioned meeting under powerful preaching they may have a momentary impulse to sing the song of saints on higher ground.

'My heart has no desire to stay
Where doubts arise and fears dismay.'

But they have fed too well down here and the day comes when they no longer respond to the call from on high. It is a tragic thing to settle in the barnyard of this world."


But let's back up for a moment to Elisha. When you read 2 Kings as it relates to Elisha's ministry, you could pretty much put his accomplishments in Isaiah and find a good fit! He raised a widow's son. He healed a leper. He provided food and deliverance for an entire city. He even judged an unrighteous king and queen and set a new course for a nation. Even after his death, his bones brought life to a man who had fallen in battle. This is the power of the double portion and we see it all over Isaiah 61! Freedom, good news, healing, the favor of the Lord, praise, righteousness, and a whole new way of living are just some of the things we find here-glory to God!! 

This is what God wants to accomplish in your life! He wants to show himself strong on your behalf and reveal all his goodness and mercy to you! The double portion is your inheritance in Christ but how do you come to receive it? If God has worked all these wonderful things for us, when do we get to share in them and not just dream about them? 

_“Return to the stronghold, O prisoners who have hope. *This very day* I am declaring that I will restore double to you.” (Zechariah 9:12)_

 TODAY I DECLARE THAT I WILL RESTORE TO YOU DOUBLE."
--ZECH. 9:12 RSV 

No matter what has been taken away from you, no matter what you’ve lost or experienced in the past, if you give it over to God, He will return to you more than you could ask or imagine. He’ll make things right and give you more than what was lost or stolen. The Bible says that when you put your hope in God, He blesses you with a double portion. God wants to multiply your joy, peace, wisdom, health, finances — a double portion of His favor in every area of your life! The first step in moving forward into this fresh future is forgetting the disappointments of yesterday. It’s time to turn loose those disappointments of your past and reach out in faith to God’s abundant future


----------



## kayte (Sep 20, 2008)

This is the year of starting over in your business, or in your marriage, ministry, church, and more. You're not going to keep going around the same mountain. That season is over! Completion! It's a year of opportunity and grace. You're going to get it right this time! You're going to find something new happening in your life! 

So, once again, don't settle or be satisfied with those things that are "good" in your life. There is so much more. Be hungry; be desperate. Take it to the next level. Set a goal. Crank it up to the next level in your goals, in your ministry, in reaping souls, in your faith, in your vision. *Remember, every time you go higher God will meet you there. That's His promise!*

"Instead of your shame you shall have *double* honor, and instead of confusion they shall rejoice in their *portion*. Therefore in their land they shall possess *double*; everlasting joy shall be theirs" (Isaiah 61:7). 

Instead of shame, it's *double* honor! Listen. If you have any shame it's going to leave because of restoration; God is going to release miraculous restoration! *You're going to have double honor. Honor is favor, esteem and respect.* Instead of confusion you will rejoice in your *portion*. As you live in the land, it's *double* joy! 

What's more, did you know that every first born son, biblically, had the inherited right to receive the *double* *portion*? Here's how this applies to you and me. 

Since Jesus Christ is the first born, raised from the dead, and you have been made a joint heir with Him, you have the first born right to *double* *portion*. You actually have the right to "make a demand" on your Heavenly Father to restore and bring forth *double* *portion* inheritance and blessing in every area of your life. *You have the right to live in blessing, in double honor, in double joy, and double goodness.* You have the biblical right in Christ to receive the *double* *portion* blessing of the Father. 

When the patriarchs: Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob, released the first born inheritance, all they did was release the blessing, speak the word, give the impartation, and God made sure it manifested in the life 
*He will be the one that commands whatever He needs to command in your circumstances to bring you the double. *



There are times and seasons of life for us where we face choices and when we follow the right leading of his voice we find God greater than we even thought He could be! 
The double portion is not about stuff. The double portion is all about reaching out for the part of God that nobody else gets! It is about reaching higher and believing greater and asking more aggressively for God and his presence and power than the natural mind can conceive!
 The Lord has a brilliant future kept in store for you. If the Lord resides in your heart, you will be able to climb up to the above everything. The Lord will certainly bless you with a double portion of material and spiritual blessings

"Then Isaac sowed in that land, and reaped in the same year a hundredfold; and the Lord blessed him." (Genesis 26:12)
Friend, the Lord desires to bless each one of you in a similar manner.
Only when we utilize all the opportunities given to us by the Lord with all our heart and mind, does the Lord honour us and exalt us. [/FONT][/COLOR]


"So then faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the word of God." (Romans 10:17)


Everyday, as you read the Bible, you must pray to God that all the promises of God should be fulfilled in your personal life. Ask God importunately, "Lord grant to me a double portion of Thy blessings, not only in my temporal life, in my academic studies, in my professional life, in my family life, but also in my spiritual life."

First ensure that the pathway leading you to God is clear of any impediments that it is holy. Always realize that God Himself is the source of all your blessings. Further, do not be content with the blessings you have already received. Roar and cry out to God to lift you up higher and higher. The Lord will hear your cry. He will give you a double portion of blessings. 

Prayer:
Loving Heavenly Father,
You are the Lord who answers our prayers. You are the source of all blessing. I desire to be filled with Your Spirit. Grant me the double portion of anointing and blessing in my life. I believe that with You as my guide and strength, I will be able to go higher in my life. Satisfy my desire and guide me to reach my destination successfully. In Jesus' matchless name, I pray.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 20, 2008)

Kayte, thank you for the encouraging messages today.  Timely as always!  It is good to know that we are promised a double portion (a.k.a. "double for your trouble") and that we have the right and privilege to have a new fresh start in every aspect of our lives.  God is good and His mercy endureth forever!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 20, 2008)

I am grateful that God is my shepherd, that He restores my soul, that He causes my cup to runneth over, and that no matter where I go goodness and mercy will always follow me. He has done marvelous things!

Psalms 23
 1 The LORD is my shepherd;
         I shall not want.
 2 He makes me to lie down in green pastures;
         He leads me beside the still waters.
 3 He restores my soul;
         He leads me in the paths of righteousness 
         For His name’s sake.      
 4 Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
         I will fear no evil; 
         For You are with me; 
         Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me. 
 5 You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies;
         You anoint my head with oil; 
         My cup runs over.
 6 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me
         All the days of my life; 
         And I will dwell[a] in the house of the LORD 
         Forever.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 21, 2008)

Psalm 105
 1 Give thanks to the LORD, call on his name; 
       make known among the nations what he has done. 

 2 Sing to him, sing praise to him; 
       tell of all his wonderful acts. 

 3 Glory in his holy name; 
       let the hearts of those who seek the LORD rejoice. 

 4 Look to the LORD and his strength; 
       seek his face always. 

 5 Remember the wonders he has done, 
       his miracles, and the judgments he pronounced, 

 6 O descendants of Abraham his servant, 
       O sons of Jacob, his chosen ones. 

 7 He is the LORD our God; 
       his judgments are in all the earth. 

 8 He remembers his covenant forever, 
       the word he commanded, for a thousand generations, 

 9 the covenant he made with Abraham, 
       the oath he swore to Isaac. 

 10 He confirmed it to Jacob as a decree, 
       to Israel as an everlasting covenant: 

 11 "To you I will give the land of Canaan 
       as the portion you will inherit." 

 12 When they were but few in number, 
       few indeed, and strangers in it, 

 13 they wandered from nation to nation, 
       from one kingdom to another. 

 14 He allowed no one to oppress them; 
       for their sake he rebuked kings: 

 15 "Do not touch my anointed ones; 
       do my prophets no harm." 

 16 He called down famine on the land 
       and destroyed all their supplies of food; 

 17 and he sent a man before them— 
       Joseph, sold as a slave. 

 18 They bruised his feet with shackles, 
       his neck was put in irons, 

 19 till what he foretold came to pass, 
       till the word of the LORD proved him true. 

 20 The king sent and released him, 
       the ruler of peoples set him free. 

 21 He made him master of his household, 
       ruler over all he possessed, 

 22 to instruct his princes as he pleased 
       and teach his elders wisdom. 

 23 Then Israel entered Egypt; 
       Jacob lived as an alien in the land of Ham. 

 24 The LORD made his people very fruitful; 
       he made them too numerous for their foes, 

 25 whose hearts he turned to hate his people, 
       to conspire against his servants. 

 26 He sent Moses his servant, 
       and Aaron, whom he had chosen. 

 27 They performed his miraculous signs among them, 
       his wonders in the land of Ham. 

 28 He sent darkness and made the land dark— 
       for had they not rebelled against his words? 

 29 He turned their waters into blood, 
       causing their fish to die. 

 30 Their land teemed with frogs, 
       which went up into the bedrooms of their rulers. 

 31 He spoke, and there came swarms of flies, 
       and gnats throughout their country. 

 32 He turned their rain into hail, 
       with lightning throughout their land; 

 33 he struck down their vines and fig trees 
       and shattered the trees of their country. 

 34 He spoke, and the locusts came, 
       grasshoppers without number; 

 35 they ate up every green thing in their land, 
       ate up the produce of their soil. 

 36 Then he struck down all the firstborn in their land, 
       the firstfruits of all their manhood. 

 37 He brought out Israel, laden with silver and gold, 
       and from among their tribes no one faltered. 

 38 Egypt was glad when they left, 
       because dread of Israel had fallen on them. 

 39 He spread out a cloud as a covering, 
       and a fire to give light at night. 

 40 They asked, and he brought them quail 
       and satisfied them with the bread of heaven. 

 41 He opened the rock, and water gushed out; 
       like a river it flowed in the desert. 

 42 For he remembered his holy promise 
       given to his servant Abraham. 

 43 He brought out his people with rejoicing, 
       his chosen ones with shouts of joy; 

 44 he gave them the lands of the nations, 
       and they fell heir to what others had toiled for- 

 45 that they might keep his precepts 
       and observe his laws. 
       Praise the LORD.


I am thankful today for all my blessings including safety, good health, and daily provision. And I look forward to my double portion blessing. I am excited to know that I can and will have a double portion blessing. Praise the Lord!


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 21, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Kayte, thank you for the encouraging messages today.  Timely as always!  It is good to know that we are promised a double portion (a.k.a. "double for your trouble") and that we have the right and privilege to have a new fresh start in every aspect of our lives.  God is good and His mercy endureth forever!




Yes I agree this message was so on point and right on time.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 21, 2008)

2 Samuel 22
David's Song of Praise 
 1 David sang to the LORD the words of this song when the LORD delivered him from the hand of all his enemies and from the hand of Saul. 2 He said: 
       "The LORD is my rock, my fortress and my deliverer; 
 3 my God is my rock, in whom I take refuge, 
       my shield and the horn [a] of my salvation. 
       He is my stronghold, my refuge and my savior— 
       from violent men you save me. 

 4 I call to the LORD, who is worthy of praise, 
       and I am saved from my enemies. 

 5 "The waves of death swirled about me; 
       the torrents of destruction overwhelmed me. 

 6 The cords of the grave * coiled around me; 
       the snares of death confronted me. 

 7 In my distress I called to the LORD; 
       I called out to my God. 
       From his temple he heard my voice; 
       my cry came to his ears. 

 8 "The earth trembled and quaked, 
       the foundations of the heavens [c] shook; 
       they trembled because he was angry. 

 9 Smoke rose from his nostrils; 
       consuming fire came from his mouth, 
       burning coals blazed out of it. 

 10 He parted the heavens and came down; 
       dark clouds were under his feet. 

 11 He mounted the cherubim and flew; 
       he soared [d] on the wings of the wind. 

 12 He made darkness his canopy around him— 
       the dark [e] rain clouds of the sky. 

 13 Out of the brightness of his presence 
       bolts of lightning blazed forth. 

 14 The LORD thundered from heaven; 
       the voice of the Most High resounded. 

 15 He shot arrows and scattered the enemies , 
       bolts of lightning and routed them. 

 16 The valleys of the sea were exposed 
       and the foundations of the earth laid bare 
       at the rebuke of the LORD, 
       at the blast of breath from his nostrils. 

 17 "He reached down from on high and took hold of me; 
       he drew me out of deep waters. 

 18 He rescued me from my powerful enemy, 
       from my foes, who were too strong for me. 

 19 They confronted me in the day of my disaster, 
       but the LORD was my support. 

 20 He brought me out into a spacious place; 
       he rescued me because he delighted in me. 

 21 "The LORD has dealt with me according to my righteousness; 
       according to the cleanness of my hands he has rewarded me. 

 22 For I have kept the ways of the LORD; 
       I have not done evil by turning from my God. 

 23 All his laws are before me; 
       I have not turned away from his decrees. 

 24 I have been blameless before him 
       and have kept myself from sin. 

 25 The LORD has rewarded me according to my righteousness, 
       according to my cleanness in his sight. 

 26 "To the faithful you show yourself faithful, 
       to the blameless you show yourself blameless, 

 27 to the pure you show yourself pure, 
       but to the crooked you show yourself shrewd. 

 28 You save the humble, 
       but your eyes are on the haughty to bring them low. 

 29 You are my lamp, O LORD; 
       the LORD turns my darkness into light. 

 30 With your help I can advance against a troop  ; 
       with my God I can scale a wall. 

 31 "As for God, his way is perfect; 
       the word of the LORD is flawless. 
       He is a shield 
       for all who take refuge in him. 

 32 For who is God besides the LORD ? 
       And who is the Rock except our God? 

 33 It is God who arms me with strength  
       and makes my way perfect. 

 34 He makes my feet like the feet of a deer; 
       he enables me to stand on the heights. 

 35 He trains my hands for battle; 
       my arms can bend a bow of bronze. 

 36 You give me your shield of victory; 
       you stoop down to make me great. 

 37 You broaden the path beneath me, 
       so that my ankles do not turn. 

 38 "I pursued my enemies and crushed them; 
       I did not turn back till they were destroyed. 

 39 I crushed them completely, and they could not rise; 
       they fell beneath my feet. 

 40 You armed me with strength for battle; 
       you made my adversaries bow at my feet. 

 41 You made my enemies turn their backs in flight, 
       and I destroyed my foes. 

 42 They cried for help, but there was no one to save them— 
       to the LORD, but he did not answer. 

 43 I beat them as fine as the dust of the earth; 
       I pounded and trampled them like mud in the streets. 

 44 "You have delivered me from the attacks of my people; 
       you have preserved me as the head of nations. 
       People I did not know are subject to me, 

 45 and foreigners come cringing to me; 
       as soon as they hear me, they obey me. 

 46 They all lose heart; 
       they come trembling  from their strongholds. 

 47 "The LORD lives! Praise be to my Rock! 
       Exalted be God, the Rock, my Savior! 

 48 He is the God who avenges me, 
       who puts the nations under me, 

 49 who sets me free from my enemies. 
       You exalted me above my foes; 
       from violent men you rescued me. 

 50 Therefore I will praise you, O LORD, among the nations; 
       I will sing praises to your name. 

 51 He gives his king great victories; 
       he shows unfailing kindness to his anointed, 

      to David and his descendants forever                                                              


I am thankful today that the Lord is my support, he fights my battles and that his way is perfect. And that he gave us his flawless word.*


----------



## kayte (Sep 21, 2008)

For some strange reason the phrase _light in the darkness_ kept coming up
in my bible readings ..in everywhere and today...naturally in an online devotion And last night I dreamt about salt! it is was in my purse.. in my cell phone and I woke up and of course remembered the gospel about salt and the the phrase about light....how they are linked. As always ..my daily gratitudes/gratitude meditations are given to me daily from God
even if I do not understand...

So grateful for the light of God when sudden darkness arises 
and grateful to see the light in others even as the Lord has called me not to hide my light but to let it shine 

Salt and Light (Matthew 5:13-16)
Matthew 5:13-16:
_You are the salt of the earth; but if the salt has lost its taste, how shall its saltiness be restored? _... _You are the light of the world. A city set on a hill cannot be hid... Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works and give glory to your Father who is in heaven._


In the first place, Christians are to be the *salt of the earth*. When we want to stress a person’s worth we often say that he or she is the salt of the earth. In the ancient world, salt was highly valued. The Greeks called salt divine. The Christian’s task is to be the salt of society, preserving, reconciling, adding taste, giving meaning where there is no meaning, giving hope where there is no hope. It is about the quality of life. 

We are also called to be the *light of the world*.The New English Bible translates: ‘You are the light for all the world’. It means we are to be light in all aspects of the world’s life. It also means we are to be light for all the people of the world. It takes us out of our preoccupation with the welfare of the Christian community alone.

Jesus Christ is the real light which enlightens everyone.


_Arise, shine, your light has come, _
_and the glory of the Lord rests upon you ... _
_nations will come to your light_
_and kings to the brightness of your dawn. (Isaiah 60:1,3)_

_The people who walked in darkness have seen a great light;those who dwell in a land of deep darkness, _
_on them the light has shined. (Isaiah 9:2)_

_‘I am the light of the world. Whoever follows me will never walk in darkness, but will have the light of life’. (John 8:12) _ 

Jesus Christ is the true light of all the world. He has lighted a light in the life of each one of his followers. Christian disciples are called to rise and shine. Christians are to be torch bearers in a dark world. *One should not try to hide the light which God has lit in our lives. Rather we should shine so that others may see our good deeds and praise God;* Shining does not mean self-propaganda, self-publicity, self-glorification, but bearing fruit in our life, bringing life and light to others. It is about our deeds in society -- in politics, in culture and in social life.

We all find ourselves in darkness at times, stumbling around and searching for light. Sometimes we bump into things that hurt us. During these times, we may feel as if we are lost. We may even think that God has abandoned us on our journey. 

Turning to God and asking for help through the shadows will help us find our way. Our good and gracious God is always there, illuminating our lives and igniting the spark in each of us.


----------



## kayte (Sep 21, 2008)

..I opened another online devotion...that I had to access from a different source 
this was the devotion  ..I only found and opened... this 3 hours... AFTER I posted my gratitude  for today on Salt and Light and posted about my dream of salt
again... I don't understand but trust God..
wait yes I do
I re-read Ultrasuedea's post and the  bible verses are simliar with the fight againt foes ,,and coming into light.. I am grateful we are coming into milk and honey into the light after darkness
into a large and expanded place and as God;s anointed we are the salt of the earth and His light
in the world
Thank you,Lord 


*Salt and Light in 'Egypt' by Dr. Warren Wiersbe *
 Read Psalm 105:24-45

Suppose you were an Egyptian during the time of Moses and Aaron. You lived through the plagues that came on your land because of the stubbornness of Pharaoh. What would be your response when you saw the Jews leave Egypt? The psalmist wrote, "Egypt was glad when they departed, for the fear of them had fallen upon them" (v. 38). I have no problem believing that at all. Furthermore, I suspect that when God's people depart from this world, when our Lord comes again, the world will be glad.

Egypt is a picture of the world. To the people of God (Israel), it was a place of slavery and monotonous toil. It also is flat and barren in many areas. But Canaan is a land of hills and valleys, a land of rain and fruitfulness, milk and honey. When you were saved, God removed you from Egypt, spiritually speaking. *He put you into Canaan and said, "Enjoy all of these blessings."*

Why was Egypt glad when Israel left? One thing is sure--the Egyptians were afraid. Israel was worshiping the true God, and their true God was showing His power through the plagues. Israel was an irritant to Egypt--like salt in a wound, like light that exposes evil. God used Israel to witness to Egypt, but it did not receive that witness.

Christians are salt and light. Sometimes we irritate people. Sometimes by our conduct we expose what is wrong. One of these days we are going to be gone. It could be today. Jesus Christ might return today and take His people home to glory. No more salt. No more light. But what then? Judgment. Let's remember that we have a job to do while we are waiting for our Lord to come.

One of the Church's responsibilities is to be light and salt in the world. Sometimes you affect others without being aware of it. Other times you have obvious opportunities to impact others for Christ. Can you think of opportunities to be salt and light in your daily routine? Ask God to use you to make a difference in someone's life today.


 24 The LORD made his people very fruitful; 
       he made them too numerous for their foes,  25 whose hearts he turned to hate his people, 
       to conspire against his servants. 

 26 He sent Moses his servant, 
       and Aaron, whom he had chosen. 

 27 They performed his miraculous signs among them, 
       his wonders in the land of Ham. 

 28 He sent darkness and made the land dark— 
       for had they not rebelled against his words? 

 29 He turned their waters into blood, 
       causing their fish to die. 

 30 Their land teemed with frogs, 
       which went up into the bedrooms of their rulers. 

 31 He spoke, and there came swarms of flies, 
       and gnats throughout their country. 

 32 He turned their rain into hail, 
       with lightning throughout their land; 

 33 he struck down their vines and fig trees 
       and shattered the trees of their country. 

 34 He spoke, and the locusts came, 
       grasshoppers without number; 

 35 they ate up every green thing in their land, 
       ate up the produce of their soil. 

 36 Then he struck down all the firstborn in their land, 
       the firstfruits of all their manhood. 

 37 He brought out Israel, laden with silver and gold, 
       and from among their tribes no one faltered. 

 38 Egypt was glad when they left, 
       because dread of Israel had fallen on them. 

39 He spread out a cloud as a covering, 
       and a fire to give light at night. 

 40 They asked, and he brought them quail 
       and satisfied them with the bread of heaven. 

 41 He opened the rock, and water gushed out; 
       like a river it flowed in the desert. 

 42 For he remembered his holy promise 
       given to his servant Abraham. 
 43 He brought out his people with rejoicing, 
       his chosen ones with shouts of joy; 

 44 he gave them the lands of the nations, 
       and they fell heir to what others had toiled for- 

 45 that they might keep his precepts 
       and observe his laws. 
       Praise the LORD. [a]


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am grateful that outside circumstances don't dictate the outcome-God is the author and finisher-this means He will get the last word!!  I will continue to trust and have faith in Him, knowing that He will finish what He started.


Romans 1: 16-17
16 For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ, for it is the power of God to salvation for everyone who believes, for the Jew first and also for the Greek. 17 For in it the righteousness of God is revealed from faith to faith; as it is written, “The just shall live by faith.”


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 22, 2008)

Deuteronomy 28
Blessings for Obedience 
 1 If you fully obey the LORD your God and carefully follow all his commands I give you today, the LORD your God will set you high above all the nations on earth. 2 All these blessings will come upon you and accompany you if you obey the LORD your God: 
 3 You will be blessed in the city and blessed in the country. 

 4 The fruit of your womb will be blessed, and the crops of your land and the young of your livestock—the calves of your herds and the lambs of your flocks. 

 5 Your basket and your kneading trough will be blessed. 

 6 You will be blessed when you come in and blessed when you go out. 

 7 The LORD will grant that the enemies who rise up against you will be defeated before you. They will come at you from one direction but flee from you in seven. 

 8 The LORD will send a blessing on your barns and on everything you put your hand to. The LORD your God will bless you in the land he is giving you. 

 9 The LORD will establish you as his holy people, as he promised you on oath, if you keep the commands of the LORD your God and walk in his ways. 10 Then all the peoples on earth will see that you are called by the name of the LORD, and they will fear you. 11 The LORD will grant you abundant prosperity—in the fruit of your womb, the young of your livestock and the crops of your ground—in the land he swore to your forefathers to give you. 

 12 The LORD will open the heavens, the storehouse of his bounty, to send rain on your land in season and to bless all the work of your hands. You will lend to many nations but will borrow from none. 13 The LORD will make you the head, not the tail. If you pay attention to the commands of the LORD your God that I give you this day and carefully follow them, you will always be at the top, never at the bottom. 14 Do not turn aside from any of the commands I give you today, to the right or to the left, following other gods and serving them.


I am thankful today that  that I will be the head and not the tail and that everything I put my hands to will be blessed and that abundant prosperity will be mine.


----------



## kayte (Sep 22, 2008)

Grateful for the Lord's blessings ...right now in this month


_35] Say not ye, There are yet four months, and then cometh harvest? behold, I say unto you, Lift up your eyes, and look on the fields; for they are white already to harvest._

_I sent you to reap that whereon ye bestowed no labour: other men laboured, and ye are entered into their labours_

_18 'From this day on, from this twenty-fourth day of the ninth month, give careful thought to the day when the foundation of the LORD's temple was laid. Give careful thought: 19 Is there yet any seed left in the barn? Until now, the vine and the fig tree, the pomegranate and the olive tree have not borne fruit,yet 
      " 'From this day on I will bless you.' "_


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 23, 2008)

1 Peter 1:13-25  Be Holy 
 13Therefore, prepare your minds for action; be self-controlled; set your hope fully on the grace to be given you when Jesus Christ is revealed. 14As obedient children, do not conform to the evil desires you had when you lived in ignorance. 15But just as he who called you is holy, so be holy in all you do; 16for it is written: "Be holy, because I am holy."[a] 
 17Since you call on a Father who judges each man's work impartially, live your lives as strangers here in reverent fear. 18For you know that it was not with perishable things such as silver or gold that you were redeemed from the empty way of life handed down to you from your forefathers, 19but with the precious blood of Christ, a lamb without blemish or defect. 20He was chosen before the creation of the world, but was revealed in these last times for your sake. 21Through him you believe in God, who raised him from the dead and glorified him, and so your faith and hope are in God. 

 22Now that you have purified yourselves by obeying the truth so that you have sincere love for your brothers, love one another deeply, from the heart.* 23For you have been born again, not of perishable seed, but of imperishable, through the living and enduring word of God. 24For, 
   "All men are like grass, 
      and all their glory is like the flowers of the field; 
   the grass withers and the flowers fall, 
    25but the word of the Lord stands forever." And this is the word that was preached to you.

I am thankful today that word of the Lord stands forever and that he enables me to maintain my self control. I claim his grace and set my hope fully on his promises because I must walk by faith and not by sight. God is fully in control.*


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 23, 2008)

Today, I am grateful for God's financial blessings! On Sunday, I stepped out on faith and gave a tithe-I just trusted that God would do more with the money that I had leftover.  Today, I get an email from a hotel that I am staying at next month (me and a friend from high school are taking a trip next month).  We were SHOCKED when we received an unsolicited email from the hotel offering us a 50% discount on our hotel stay!!!!  No tricks, nothing to do other than call them back and confirm that we wanted the discount. I assume that fewer people are traveling this time of year which could be part of it, but I know that the main reason is God's unmerited favor!!!


----------



## genesis132 (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeremiah 29:11-14
 "For I know the plans I have for you," says the LORD. "They are plans for good and not for disaster, to give you a future and a hope. In those days when you pray, I will listen. If you look for me wholeheartedly, you will find me. I will be found by you," says the LORD.

Thank you all knowing GOD for knowing what my future holds for me. Especially during those hard times and my faith wears thin.


----------



## kayte (Sep 24, 2008)

Grateful for my loving Father who keeps me as the apple of His eye


_“The eye of the Lord is on those who fear Him, on those who hope in His mercy . . . . He is our help and our shield” (vv.18,20)._Keep your eyes on the Lord; He never takes His eyes off you.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 24, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> Jeremiah 29:11-14
> "For I know the plans I have for you," says the LORD. "They are plans for good and not for disaster, to give you a future and a hope. In those days when you pray, I will listen. If you look for me wholeheartedly, you will find me. I will be found by you," says the LORD.
> 
> Thank you all knowing GOD for knowing what my future holds for me. Especially during those hard times and my faith wears thin.



Hi, Genesis! One of my favorite scriptures!  Sometimes when I am feeling discouraged, I say this outloud and it keeps me encouraged.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 24, 2008)

Exodus 14:13-15 



 13 Moses answered the people, "Do not be afraid. Stand firm and you will see the deliverance the LORD will bring you today. The Egyptians you see today you will never see again. 14 The LORD will fight for you; you need only to be still." 

 15 Then the LORD said to Moses, "Why are you crying out to me? Tell the Israelites to move on.




I am thankful to be able to be still and let the Lord fight my battles and bring deliverance.


----------



## kayte (Sep 24, 2008)

> _18 'From this day on, from this twenty-fourth day of the ninth month, give careful thought to the day when the foundation of the LORD's temple was laid. Give careful thought: 19 Is there yet any seed left in the barn? Until now, the vine and the fig tree, the pomegranate and the olive tree have not borne fruit,yet _
> _" 'From this day on I will bless you.' " _


 
I opened my bible the other day..after asking for divine guidance and it fell to the above page a few days ago and I posted it.....

Well..today is the ninth month and the 24rth day

and oddly enough.... this was an online devotion today


The Prophet Jeremiah gives us a PROMISE from the LORD: _“Call unto me, and I will answer you, and show you great and mighty things, which thou do NOT know.” _Jeremiah 33:3 
The POWER of the LORD is present to heal you *today*, my friend: spiritually, mentally, physically, materially, socially, and in every other way, shape, or form. 
*Today is the day of your deliverance! *


and then Ultrasuedea posted and I looked another version,too



> 13 Moses answered the people, "Do not be afraid. Stand firm and you will see the deliverance the LORD will bring you today.


 


> And Moses said to the people, “Do not be afraid. Stand still, and see the salvation of the LORD, which He will accomplish for you today.


 
and this devotion also came today


*Daily Strength*
for Day 24


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]I tell you, now is the time of God's favor, now is the day of salvation. 2 Corinthians 6:2[/FONT] 


The message is ....clearly this day.... Sept 24...is a miracle day
and I am saying as Habakkuk..though I do not see the figs or pomengrantes or blossoms.... I say THANK YOU GOD for the huge blessings YOU gave me today because you have answered 
in the desires of my heart...the great and mighty
things being worked out on my behalf TODAY that I do not know....but still express deep gratitude...in a faith that is active..

I love You Lord


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 25, 2008)

I am grateful that God looks at our hearts and attitudes instead of how much we have or how much we can give. He can take our little, multiply it, and use it to bless us and others.

2 Corinthians 9:6-8
But this I say: He who sows sparingly will also reap sparingly, and he who sows bountifully will also reap bountifully.  
So let each one give as he purposes in his heart, not grudgingly or of necessity; for God loves a cheerful giver. 
And God is able to make all grace abound toward you, that you, always having all sufficiency in all things, may have an abundance for every good work.


----------



## kayte (Sep 25, 2008)

As always ..so much anxiety....being self employed... but today an overriding sense of calm and quiet..
...a supernatural tranquility...and in that peace of prayerful rest...I booked important appearance work for next month..
and a lot of good leads...came in 

but the most incredible was from my booking agent who had through a technicality a prior appearance fell through..
her email came in tonight as I was working late..

she said 

_K..._
_That quickly we found you a ........... _
_What do you want us to quote her for just two assemblies on a Thurs on Oct/Nov?_

Because my agent emailed me tonght .. and her client thanked her for getting back so quickly with my info...this had to have been in the works only this week..maybe even yesterday


*'From this day on, from this twenty-fourth day of the ninth month,* give careful thought to the day when the foundation of the LORD's temple was laid. Give careful thought: 19 Is there yet any seed left in the barn? *Until now, the vine and the fig tree, the pomegranate and the olive tree have not borne fruit,yet *
" *'From this day on I will bless you.'*


*I sent you to reap that whereon ye bestowed no labour:* 
*other (wo)men laboured*, and *ye are entered into their labours*

I didn't do this!!! My agent through Christ..._labored _to get this 
I get to reap the benefits of her labors

] *Say not ye, There are yet four months*, and then cometh harvest? behold, I say unto you, *Lift up your eyes, and look on the fields; for they are white already to harvest*.


More will be coming... 
my novel is be submitted on the 30rth as a sacrifice to the Lord. I worried if it would be okay being a holy day in the Jewish calendar which Ialso obesrve following the Messianic faith which is Christ based faith
I spoke with holy counsel and prayerfully decided to offer it as a sacrifice
and we prayed together for it to be of service...

This was the title of one of my devotions today

*The Sacrifice Has Been Accepted*

_If the Lord were pleased to kill us, he would not have received a burnt offering and a meat offering at our hands, neither *would he have showed us all these thing. *(Judges 13:23) _







his is a sort of promise deduced by logic. It is an inference fairly drawn from ascertained facts. It was not likely that the Lord had revealed to Manoah and his wife that a son would be born to them and yet had it in His heart to destroy them. The wife reasoned well, and we shall do well if we follow her line of argument.

The Father has accepted the great sacrifice of Calvary and has declared Himself well pleased therewith; how can He now be pleased to kill us! Why a substitute if the sinner must still perish? The accepted sacrifice of Jesus puts an end to fear.

The Lord has shown us our election, our adoption, our union to Christ, our marriage to the Well-beloved: how can He now destroy us? The promises are loaded with blessings, which necessitate our being preserved unto eternal life. It is not possible for the Lord to cast us away and yet fulfill His covenant. The past assures us, and the future reassures us. We shall not die but live, for we have seen Jesus, and in Him we have seen the Father by the illumination of the Holy Ghost. Because of this life-giving sight we must live forever




My gratitude today  is to Thank you Lord God for keeping YOUR Promises
and even more .. 

Prayer 

Lord, I love You, and give You praise for all that You have done and continue to do. My heart is grateful and anticipating what lies ahead, because I know beyond all doubt, You are in control of all things. Give me wisdom, joy, peace, courage, and the strength to stand firm and trust in You. I seek Your face today, I desire to do Your will. Open doors of opportunity that I may share the truth of Your love with all who don't know You. This world is hurting; You Lord are the healing balm. Allow the light of Your healing love to shine through me today, Amen.

Never a watch on the dreariest halt, 
But some promise of love endears; 
I read from the past, that my future shall be 
Far better than all my fears. 
Like the golden pot, of the wilderness bread, 
Laid up with the blossoming rod, 
All safe in the ark, with the law of the Lord, 
Is the, covenant care of my God."


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 26, 2008)

2 Corinthians 1:3-7- The God of All Comfort 
 3Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of compassion and the God of all comfort, 4who comforts us in all our troubles, so that we can comfort those in any trouble with the comfort we ourselves have received from God. 5For just as the sufferings of Christ flow over into our lives, so also through Christ our comfort overflows. 6If we are distressed, it is for your comfort and salvation; if we are comforted, it is for your comfort, which produces in you patient endurance of the same sufferings we suffer. 7And our hope for you is firm, because we know that just as you share in our sufferings, so also you share in our comfort.  


I thankful for the compassion and comfort that the Lord gives just when I need it.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Today I am grateful that a small thread that was started back in July and intended to only last for 7 days has continued to grow, develop, and encourage for close to 3 months.  Even for those who don't post here, I am sure that there are many who login and read it and are encouraged!


----------



## kayte (Sep 26, 2008)

> small thread that was started back in July and intended to only last for 7 days has continued to grow, develop, and encourage for close to 3 months. Even for those who don't post here, I am sure that there are many who login and read it and are encouraged!



I am encouraged by your post,Sashaa!  It fits in my gratitude  


> only last for 7 days



like the small vial of oil with the widow
the five loaves
the two pennies
the mustard seed

the Lord...the Giver of every perfect gift



> My gratitude today is to Thank you Lord God for keeping YOUR Promises
> and *even more *..



*DELIGHTS IN ME *“…he rescued me because He delighted in me.” Psalm 18:19

What in all the world could God see in any of us that would cause Him to delight in us? We, who were such an abomination to Him because of the sin that was rampant in our life…whose lives were centered in, and controlled by “self’ with all of its lust and desires. Can you even conceive that God in His holiness would look down upon us with anything but wrath and judgment? 

Certainly, when we take a rational look at this, we must cry out with David, "What is man that thou art mindful of him” (Psalm 8:4). O, the magnitude of God’s grace, the infinite condescending love of God, His fathomless mercy that withholds the fury of His judgment, which we rightly deserve. “BUT GOD, who is rich in mercy, for His great love wherewith He loved us, even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ, and hath raised us up together, and made us to sit together in heavenly places in Christ Jesus” (Ephesians 2:4-6). 

*But there is more! *Because He delighted in me, He delivered me! From what, some may ask? We need only to look at Calvary and see the debt He paid for your sin and mine. The heinousness of our sin is only exceeded by the all-sufficient grace of God. How beautifully it is expressed in this beloved hymn. “Marvelous grace of our loving Lord, grace that exceeds our sin and our guilt. Yonder on Calvary’s mount outpoured, there where the blood of the Lamb was spilt. Marvelous, infinite, matchless grace, freely bestowed on all who believe! You that are longing to see His face, will you this moment His grace receive?” 

Yes, He delivered me not only from the penalty of my sin, but also from the power of sin. How blessed to have the assurance of being FORGIVEN, SET FREE, DELIVERED, SAFE IN HIS ABOUNDING LOVE!

*But there is more!* “He brought me forth also into a large place.” And what is this “large place?” It is the presence of God…access to the Holy of Holies, WHERE HE IS! We can come into His very presence anytime, anywhere, for whatever reason and bare our hearts before Him in praise, adoration, and thanksgiving. A place ever so large…to encompass all of our need…to encourage our every concern…to heal our every hurt…to bind up our every heartache…to minister to us in His loving care. There is never a time when His heart is not open to us! “I will never leave thee or forsake you…I am with you always.” WHY? Because of His amazing grace and love.

Meditate on these profound words by Annie Johnson Flint: “He giveth more grace when the burdens grow greater; He sendeth more strength when the labors increase. To added affliction He addeth His mercy; to multiplied trials, multiplied peace. When we have exhausted our store of endurance; when our strength has failed ere the day is half done. When we reach the end of our hoarded resources, our Father’s full giving is only begun. His love has no limit; His grace has no measure; His power has no boundary known unto men. For out of His infinite riches in Jesus, He giveth, and giveth, and giveth again!” Ah, this is the “large place” He brings us into…the REALITY OF HIS PRESENCE! WHY? “…because He delighteth in me.”

I am grateful the Lord delights in me and sets me in a large place though I do not deserve it,...
made something wonderful and amazing out of nothing
AND
there is always more...more than I think there is going to be



_now to Him who is able to do exceedingly abundantly more than we ask
_
_delight thyself in the Lord and He will give thee the desires of your heart_

_He will joy over thee with singing _


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 26, 2008)

1 Chronicles 16:7-36  David's Psalm of Thanks 
 7 That day David first committed to Asaph and his associates this psalm of thanks to the LORD : 
 8 Give thanks to the LORD, call on his name; 
       make known among the nations what he has done. 

 9 Sing to him, sing praise to him; 
       tell of all his wonderful acts. 

 10 Glory in his holy name; 
       let the hearts of those who seek the LORD rejoice. 

 11 Look to the LORD and his strength; 
       seek his face always. 

 12 Remember the wonders he has done, 
       his miracles, and the judgments he pronounced, 

 13 O descendants of Israel his servant, 
       O sons of Jacob, his chosen ones. 

 14 He is the LORD our God; 
       his judgments are in all the earth. 

 15 He remembers * his covenant forever, 
       the word he commanded, for a thousand generations, 

 16 the covenant he made with Abraham, 
       the oath he swore to Isaac. 

 17 He confirmed it to Jacob as a decree, 
       to Israel as an everlasting covenant: 

 18 "To you I will give the land of Canaan 
       as the portion you will inherit." 

 19 When they were but few in number, 
       few indeed, and strangers in it, 

 20 they [c] wandered from nation to nation, 
       from one kingdom to another. 

 21 He allowed no man to oppress them; 
       for their sake he rebuked kings: 

 22 "Do not touch my anointed ones; 
       do my prophets no harm." 

 23 Sing to the LORD, all the earth; 
       proclaim his salvation day after day. 

 24 Declare his glory among the nations, 
       his marvelous deeds among all peoples. 

 25 For great is the LORD and most worthy of praise; 
       he is to be feared above all gods. 

 26 For all the gods of the nations are idols, 
       but the LORD made the heavens. 

 27 Splendor and majesty are before him; 
       strength and joy in his dwelling place. 

 28 Ascribe to the LORD, O families of nations, 
       ascribe to the LORD glory and strength, 

 29 ascribe to the LORD the glory due his name. 
       Bring an offering and come before him; 
       worship the LORD in the splendor of his [d] holiness. 

 30 Tremble before him, all the earth! 
       The world is firmly established; it cannot be moved. 

 31 Let the heavens rejoice, let the earth be glad; 
       let them say among the nations, "The LORD reigns!" 

 32 Let the sea resound, and all that is in it; 
       let the fields be jubilant, and everything in them! 

 33 Then the trees of the forest will sing, 
       they will sing for joy before the LORD, 
       for he comes to judge the earth. 

 34 Give thanks to the LORD, for he is good; 
       his love endures forever. 

 35 Cry out, "Save us, O God our Savior; 
       gather us and deliver us from the nations, 
       that we may give thanks to your holy name, 
       that we may glory in your praise." 

 36 Praise be to the LORD, the God of Israel, 
       from everlasting to everlasting. 
      Then all the people said "Amen" and "Praise the LORD." 


I am thankful today that the Lord is my ever present help at all times and I thank and praise his holy name.*


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 27, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Today I am grateful that a small thread that was started back in July and intended to only last for 7 days has continued to grow, develop, and encourage for close to 3 months.  Even for those who don't post here, I am sure that there are many who login and read it and are encouraged!




I agree with you because this thread puts the focus on our many present blessings and our blessings to come. What the Lord has already done for us and what his word says he can and will do.


----------



## kayte (Sep 27, 2008)

The im_possible comes true! Thanks be to God.
and for divine abundant restoration beyond human logic or human timing
or human worthiness. 


*Endurance*

Devotional for Saturday, September 27, 2008 by Rod Marshall
Numbers 11:23 - And the Lord said to Moses, "Is the Lord's hand shortened? Now you shall see whether my word will come true for you or not." (ESV)

This summer, I have had the excitement both of moving house and of the safe arrival of a daughter. My wife Caroline gave birth to Zoë Catherine six days after our move!

I thought, "How can I, an older man, have all this land on my lap at the same time, and not melt into a pool of stress, heart attack, and a broken body? How is this all going to work?"

I think Moses in his context may have had similar thoughts!

Despite my frenetic attempts throughout the springtime and early summer to manage to avoid the baby's arrival before the move, it became likely to be the outcome! How hard I pushed to get things done before the birth! How God overruled through all this is another saga.

In the nineties, we went to Spring Harvest, a Christian meeting held in the southwest of England. After one session, the speaker gave me a word:

Joel 2:25 - I will restore to you the years that the swarming locust has eaten, the hopper, the destroyer, and the cutter, my great army, which I sent among you. (ESV)

Now, in 2008, having settled for less, I had long given up any hope of it coming to pass. As I railed in vexation, God repeatedly told me to be patient -- not something I am good at.

The Saturday night after we moved in, Caroline, heavily pregnant, crashed out on the sofa in front of the television. As she did so, she told me she was reminded of a picture that God had given her many years before -- a picture of her sitting with a standard lamp lit and a family in the room. This was that room.

The next day during the worship service, God confirmed that it was not her imagination, but it was His will for us to be there. When she told me, I remembered the Joel prophecy. Sheepish? -- Oh, yes!

God will do what He says, no matter how improbable.

_Prayer: Lord, forgive us our sins when we have lowered our expectations, faith, and imagination to what we think is the best for us, rather than trusting in Your greater purposes for our lives. We may not comprehend them as we seek to follow Your way, so please grant us the wisdom to trust in Your unfailing love, even through the tough stuff, because we ask it in the name of Jesus. Amen_


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 27, 2008)

KAYTE said:


> God will do what He says, no matter how improbable.
> 
> _Prayer: Lord, forgive us our sins when we have lowered our expectations, faith, and imagination to what we think is the best for us, rather than trusting in Your greater purposes for our lives. We may not comprehend them as we seek to follow Your way, so please grant us the wisdom to trust in Your unfailing love, even through the tough stuff, because we ask it in the name of Jesus. Amen_


_


This Prayer is so on point and it really lead me to remember that God knows best and that his wisdom and knowledge are greater than mine. I am thankful today that this prayer reminded me to contiue to trust God._


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 27, 2008)

Today I am thankful for the distance I have already come-I am not yet where I am supposed to be but I am closer than I was before. I am also grateful that although the full harvest isn't here, I am starting to see more and more confirmation that it is coming soon.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 28, 2008)

James 5: 16Therefore confess your sins to each other and pray for each other so that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous man is powerful and effective. 
 17Elijah was a man just like us. He prayed earnestly that it would not rain, and it did not rain on the land for three and a half years. 18Again he prayed, and the heavens gave rain, and the earth produced its crops. 


I am thankful today for wonderful prayer partners who encourage me and uphold me in prayer.


----------



## kayte (Sep 29, 2008)

I give thanks the Lord has entrusted in me a gift of desire to write
and I give thanks for the right outcome knowing and praying for His will to be done with my novel which was gifted to me from Him and that I will work on tonight to submit tommorow and gratitude for the invaluable support the LHCF sisters have given in support of it,by word and by example.

_Thus says the Lord, The God of Israel: Write all the words which I have spoken to you in a book.*Jeremiah 30:2. *


Then said I, "Lo, I come: in the volume of the book it is written of me: 
I delight to do Thy will, O my God; yea, Thy law is within my heart." 
I have preached righteousness in the great congregation; lo, I have not restrained my lips, O LORD, Thou knowest.*Psalm 40*

My heart is composing a goodly matter; I speak of the verses which I have made concerning the King; my tongue is the pen of a ready writer.
*Psalm 45*


 2And the LORD answered me:
   (D) "Write the vision;
   make it plain on tablets,
so that a runner can carry the correct message to others.
 3 This vision is for a future time.
      It describes the end, and it will be fulfilled.
   If it seems slow in coming, wait patiently,
      for it will surely take place.
      It will not be delayed
*Habakkuk 2*_


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 29, 2008)

1 Chronicles 17
God's Promise to David 
 1 After David was settled in his palace, he said to Nathan the prophet, "Here I am, living in a palace of cedar, while the ark of the covenant of the LORD is under a tent." 
 2 Nathan replied to David, "Whatever you have in mind, do it, for God is with you." 

 3 That night the word of God came to Nathan, saying: 

 4 "Go and tell my servant David, 'This is what the LORD says: You are not the one to build me a house to dwell in. 5 I have not dwelt in a house from the day I brought Israel up out of Egypt to this day. I have moved from one tent site to another, from one dwelling place to another. 6 Wherever I have moved with all the Israelites, did I ever say to any of their leaders [a] whom I commanded to shepherd my people, "Why have you not built me a house of cedar?" ' 

 7 "Now then, tell my servant David, 'This is what the LORD Almighty says: I took you from the pasture and from following the flock, to be ruler over my people Israel. 8 I have been with you wherever you have gone, and I have cut off all your enemies from before you. Now I will make your name like the names of the greatest men of the earth. 9 And I will provide a place for my people Israel and will plant them so that they can have a home of their own and no longer be disturbed. Wicked people will not oppress them anymore, as they did at the beginning 10 and have done ever since the time I appointed leaders over my people Israel. I will also subdue all your enemies. 
       " 'I declare to you that the LORD will build a house for you: 11 When your days are over and you go to be with your fathers, I will raise up your offspring to succeed you, one of your own sons, and I will establish his kingdom. 12 He is the one who will build a house for me, and I will establish his throne forever. 13 I will be his father, and he will be my son. I will never take my love away from him, as I took it away from your predecessor. 14 I will set him over my house and my kingdom forever; his throne will be established forever.' " 

 15 Nathan reported to David all the words of this entire revelation.

David's Prayer 
 16 Then King David went in and sat before the LORD, and he said: 
       "Who am I, O LORD God, and what is my family, that you have brought me this far? 17 And as if this were not enough in your sight, O God, you have spoken about the future of the house of your servant. You have looked on me as though I were the most exalted of men, O LORD God. 
 18 "What more can David say to you for honoring your servant? For you know your servant, 19 O LORD. For the sake of your servant and according to your will, you have done this great thing and made known all these great promises. 

 20 "There is no one like you, O LORD, and there is no God but you, as we have heard with our own ears. 21 And who is like your people Israel—the one nation on earth whose God went out to redeem a people for himself, and to make a name for yourself, and to perform great and awesome wonders by driving out nations from before your people, whom you redeemed from Egypt? 22 You made your people Israel your very own forever, and you, O LORD, have become their God. 

 23 "And now, LORD, let the promise you have made concerning your servant and his house be established forever. Do as you promised, 24 so that it will be established and that your name will be great forever. Then men will say, 'The LORD Almighty, the God over Israel, is Israel's God!' And the house of your servant David will be established before you. 

 25 "You, my God, have revealed to your servant that you will build a house for him. So your servant has found courage to pray to you. 26 O LORD, you are God! You have promised these good things to your servant. 27 Now you have been pleased to bless the house of your servant, that it may continue forever in your sight; for you, O LORD, have blessed it, and it will be blessed forever."


I am thankful today that the Lord has brought me thus far and he is in charge of my future. I am thankful for a home in which I can live in peace. And for God's great promises.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 30, 2008)

I am grateful that when times get tough, it is not the time to "cast away your confidence" but instead, it is an opportunity to endure and God will reward your endurance. He sees what we go through and what needs we have and He cares.


Romans 10: 35-39
Therefore do not cast away your confidence, which has great reward. 
For you have need of endurance, so that after you have done the will of God, you may receive the promise: 
“ For yet a little while,
And He who is coming will come and will not tarry.
Now the just shall live by faith;
But if anyone draws back,
My soul has no pleasure in him.”
But we are not of those who draw back to perdition, but of those who believe to the saving of the soul.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 30, 2008)

Psalm 50:1-15  The Mighty One, God, the LORD, 
       speaks and summons the earth 
       from the rising of the sun to the place where it sets. 
 2 From Zion, perfect in beauty, 
       God shines forth. 

 3 Our God comes and will not be silent; 
       a fire devours before him, 
       and around him a tempest rages. 

 4 He summons the heavens above, 
       and the earth, that he may judge his people: 

 5 "Gather to me my consecrated ones, 
       who made a covenant with me by sacrifice." 

 6 And the heavens proclaim his righteousness, 
       for God himself is judge. 
       Selah 

 7 "Hear, O my people, and I will speak, 
       O Israel, and I will testify against you: 
       I am God, your God. 

 8 I do not rebuke you for your sacrifices 
       or your burnt offerings, which are ever before me. 

 9 I have no need of a bull from your stall 
       or of goats from your pens, 

 10 for every animal of the forest is mine, 
       and the cattle on a thousand hills. 

 11 I know every bird in the mountains, 
       and the creatures of the field are mine. 

 12 If I were hungry I would not tell you, 
       for the world is mine, and all that is in it. 

 13 Do I eat the flesh of bulls 
       or drink the blood of goats? 

 14 Sacrifice thank offerings to God, 
       fulfill your vows to the Most High, 

 15 and call upon me in the day of trouble; 
       I will deliver you, and you will honor me." 



I am thankful that in times of trouble the Lord invites us to call on him and he tells us that he will deliver us.


----------



## kayte (Oct 1, 2008)

I am grateful for the will of God whether I agree or understand..HIS divine love is
all

_Trust in the Lord and lean not on your own understanding,and he will guide thy paths _


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 1, 2008)

Romans 4  16Therefore, the promise comes by faith, so that it may be by grace and may be guaranteed to all Abraham's offspring—not only to those who are of the law but also to those who are of the faith of Abraham. He is the father of us all. 17As it is written: "I have made you a father of many nations."[c] He is our father in the sight of God, in whom he believed—the God who gives life to the dead and calls things that are not as though they were. 

 18Against all hope, Abraham in hope believed and so became the father of many nations, just as it had been said to him, "So shall your offspring be."[d] 19Without weakening in his faith, he faced the fact that his body was as good as dead—since he was about a hundred years old—and that Sarah's womb was also dead. 20Yet he did not waver through unbelief regarding the promise of God, but was strengthened in his faith and gave glory to God, 21being fully persuaded that God had power to do what he had promised. 22This is why "it was credited to him as righteousness." 23The words "it was credited to him" were written not for him alone, 24but also for us, to whom God will credit righteousness—for us who believe in him who raised Jesus our Lord from the dead. 25He was delivered over to death for our sins and was raised to life for our justification.


Today I am thankful for the grace of God which allows us to believe for answers to prayer that seem impossible and also for the times that the Lord does more than we can ask or think. And let's not forget when he answers us before we even call him. Praise the Lord!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 1, 2008)

ultrasuedea said:


> Romans 4  16Therefore, the promise comes by faith, so that it may be by grace and may be guaranteed to all Abraham's offspring—not only to those who are of the law but also to those who are of the faith of Abraham. He is the father of us all. 17As it is written: "I have made you a father of many nations."[c] He is our father in the sight of God, in whom he believed—the God who gives life to the dead and calls things that are not as though they were.
> 
> 18Against all hope, Abraham in hope believed and so became the father of many nations, just as it had been said to him, "So shall your offspring be."[d] 19Without weakening in his faith, he faced the fact that his body was as good as dead—since he was about a hundred years old—and that Sarah's womb was also dead. 20Yet he did not waver through unbelief regarding the promise of God, but was strengthened in his faith and gave glory to God, 21being fully persuaded that God had power to do what he had promised. 22This is why "it was credited to him as righteousness." 23The words "it was credited to him" were written not for him alone, 24but also for us, to whom God will credit righteousness—for us who believe in him who raised Jesus our Lord from the dead. 25He was delivered over to death for our sins and was raised to life for our justification.
> 
> ...




Praise the Lord!


----------



## kayte (Oct 1, 2008)

> Today I am thankful for the grace of God which allows us to believe for answers to prayer that seem impossible and also for the times that the Lord does more than we can ask or think. And let's not forget when he answers us before we even call him. Praise the Lord!



amen..and amen


----------



## kayte (Oct 1, 2008)

Grateful the Lord allowed me to finish a project..very grateful for the enlarged territory 
of blessing  


_Jabez was more honorable than his brothers. His mother named him Jabez saving. “I gave birth to him in pain. “Jabez cried out to the God of Israel, “Oh, that you would bless me indeed, and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from evil so that I will be free from pain. “And God granted his request. _ *1Chronicles 4:9-10*

Jabez came from a dysfunctional family. He was cursed from birth by his own mother who labeled her newborn as a pain maker. We have no record of the names of the brothers of Jabez. Although he was named Sorrow Maker, the Scripture refers to him as an honorable man.


*And God granted his request.*
Jabez was blessed indeed. Jabez's wealth, influence and impact for God's kingdom remarkably increased. God presence and power was with him. Jabez was kept from evil and free from pain.

Have you come from a dysfunctional family? Are you burdened with the guilt or pain? Do want the power and presence of God in your life'? Then look to the cross of Jesus Christ.

_1 Cor. 2:9 - Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him. _


----------



## kayte (Oct 1, 2008)

Grateful the Lord allowed me to finish a project..very grateful for the enlarged territory 
of blessing  


_Jabez was more honorable than his brothers. His mother named him Jabez saving. “I gave birth to him in pain. “Jabez cried out to the God of Israel, “Oh, that you would bless me indeed, and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from evil so that I will be free from pain. “And God granted his request. _ *1Chronicles 4:9-10*

Jabez came from a dysfunctional family. He was cursed from birth by his own mother who labeled her newborn as a pain maker. We have no record of the names of the brothers of Jabez. Although he was named Sorrow Maker, the Scripture refers to him as an honorable man.


*And God granted his request.*
Jabez was blessed indeed. Jabez's wealth, influence and impact for God's kingdom remarkably increased. God presence and power was with him. Jabez was kept from evil and free from pain.

Have you come from a dysfunctional family? Are you burdened with the guilt or pain? Do want the power and presence of God in your life'? Then look to the cross of Jesus Christ.

_1 Cor. 2:9 - Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him. _


*Because You Believe*
"You believed that God would do what He said; that is why He has given you this wonderful blessing" (Luke 1:45). 

So much of the life you and I live as Christians depends on simple belief. Do we really trust God to do what He says He will do? 

This particular verse, of course, concerns Mary. No doubt she was chosen to be the mother of Jesus because of the faith God knew she possessed. In any case, God honored that faith by bestowing upon her the highest privilege any mother could have. 
Even taken out of context, the meaning is the same: If we truly believe God will do what He says, the wonderful blessing He promises will be ours. And that applies to every area of our lives - spiritual, physical, material. 

What is your greatest need today? 
In all probability, you cannot think of a circumstance or situation which is beyond the ability of God to control. The promises of God are both general and specific, so that they will meet the need of every heart and life. 

We may expect a *great blessing* from God *today*. Why? Because we are going to believe He will do what He said.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 1, 2008)

I am grateful we encounter trials not because God doesn't love us, but because He is increasing our faith, our patience-making us stronger and completing us so that we lack nothing.  There is definitely a purpose behind the process! 


James 1:2-6

My brethren, count it all joy when you fall into various trials, knowing that the testing of your faith produces patience.  But let patience have its perfect work, that you may be perfect and complete, lacking nothing. If any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all liberally and without reproach, and it will be given to him.  But let him ask in faith, with no doubting, for he who doubts is like a wave of the sea driven and tossed by the wind.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 2, 2008)

Psalm 116
 1 I love the LORD, for he heard my voice; 
       he heard my cry for mercy. 

 2 Because he turned his ear to me, 
       I will call on him as long as I live. 

 3 The cords of death entangled me, 
       the anguish of the grave  came upon me; 
       I was overcome by trouble and sorrow. 

 4 Then I called on the name of the LORD : 
       "O LORD, save me!" 

 5 The LORD is gracious and righteous; 
       our God is full of compassion. 

 6 The LORD protects the simplehearted; 
       when I was in great need, he saved me. 

 7 Be at rest once more, O my soul, 
       for the LORD has been good to you. 

 8 For you, O LORD, have delivered my soul from death, 
       my eyes from tears, 
       my feet from stumbling, 

 9 that I may walk before the LORD 
       in the land of the living. 

 10 I believed; therefore  I said, 
       "I am greatly afflicted." 

 11 And in my dismay I said, 
       "All men are liars." 

 12 How can I repay the LORD 
       for all his goodness to me? 

 13 I will lift up the cup of salvation 
       and call on the name of the LORD. 

 14 I will fulfill my vows to the LORD 
       in the presence of all his people. 

 15 Precious in the sight of the LORD 
       is the death of his saints. 

 16 O LORD, truly I am your servant; 
       I am your servant, the son of your maidservant  ; 
       you have freed me from my chains. 

 17 I will sacrifice a thank offering to you 
       and call on the name of the LORD. 

 18 I will fulfill my vows to the LORD 
       in the presence of all his people, 

 19 in the courts of the house of the LORD—
       in your midst, O Jerusalem. 
       Praise the LORD. [d]


I am thankful today that God's word states that he has his ear turned to me and that I can call upon him as long as I live. I love the Lord and I am thankful that he hears my voice.


----------



## kayte (Oct 2, 2008)

I am grateful the Lord keeps surprising me with unexpected blessing
I received my very first royalty check...ever.... from my current book publisher
_...one day after turning in my novel_

I........... AM................... CONVINCED
it had EVERYTHING  to do with having mustard seed faith


_They will soar on wings like eagles; Isaiah 40:31
_


 There are times when hope seems to get lost in the midst of chaos. We feel inadequate and unable to change. Scripture says we will soar like an eagle, and we will not tire. While our hearts long to fly it would seem sometimes it is all we can do to walk. It is at those very times that we need to empty ourselves and allow God to fill our hearts and minds with His truth. The truth of who we are in Christ.
There is a story about an eagle which was chained to a perch for many years. One day a man came by and saw the eagle chained; his heart broke because he knew the eagle was created to fly and soar across the mountaintops. So the man purchased the eagle at a great price and took it home releasing it from the chains that had it bound. To his surprise the eagle remained on its perch, it did not realize or understand that it had been set free. Too often, we are just like the eagle. We have grown accustomed to our chains. We need to understand that in our own strength, we will fail, but if we will begin to view ourselves through the eyes and the ability of Christ, we will see that we are free to fly off the perch and soar as we were created to. 

Prayer

God you are faithful and I trust in you. I do not want to be content to sit on the perch, I long to fly above the mountaintops. Help me to see myself through Your eyes and Your ability. Remind me that I have been purchased for a great price, my chains are gone and I am free to fly. Amen.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats, Katye, on getting a royalty check! The first of many, many more!


----------



## envybeauty (Oct 3, 2008)

Prayer works.  I was reminded of that today when listening to a podcast.  If you are having problems in your relationship, turn to God.  I thank God, again, all these years later for the many weeks that after I argued with my ex, I would get on my knees and pray that God would work on him.  He did it everyday....changed his heart without a word more from me.  I thank Him, again, for doing so faithfully all those many days.  Each and everytime.   I also thank Him that I EVENTUALLY came to my senses and prayed not my will, but His will be done. At that point, the relationship was over.  I thank God that HE answered my prayers and gave me the desires of my heart, even when HE knew it was not the best thing for me but it was what I wanted.  I thanked Him then and I am reminded to thank Him again.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 3, 2008)

kayte said:


> I am grateful the Lord keeps surprising me with unexpected blessing
> I received my very first royalty check...ever.... from my current book publisher
> _...one day after turning in my novel_.




What a wonderful blessing and the surprise made it even better.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 3, 2008)

Psalm 61
For the director of music. With stringed instruments. Of David.
 1 Hear my cry, O God;
       listen to my prayer.

 2 From the ends of the earth I call to you,
       I call as my heart grows faint;
       lead me to the rock that is higher than I.

 3 For you have been my refuge,
       a strong tower against the foe.

 4 I long to dwell in your tent forever
       and take refuge in the shelter of your wings.
       Selah

 5 For you have heard my vows, O God;
       you have given me the heritage of those who fear your name.

 6 Increase the days of the king's life,
       his years for many generations.

 7 May he be enthroned in God's presence forever;
       appoint your love and faithfulness to protect him.

 8 Then will I ever sing praise to your name
       and fulfill my vows day after day.





I am thankful to  have the Lord who is my rock and who is much higher than I. I take refuge in the protective shelter of his wings.


----------



## kayte (Oct 4, 2008)

I am grateful for the Lord's  protection... as I forget how badly I need His protection ALL the time 
HE never does

The Lord will keep you from all harm -- he will watch over your life; the Lord will watch over your coming and going both now and forevermore.--Psalm 121:7-

THOUGHTS ABOUT TODAY'S VERSE...
Our lives are not lived alone. The Lord is with us personally. He holds each of futures and our safety in his hands. We live to serve him.  The Lord will keep us from all harm! 

MY PRAYER...
Mighty Protector, Rock of my salvation. Thank you that my future is secure with you. Make this assurance the convicting power in my life to turn over my future and my life to you. Through Jesus I ask this. Amen.


----------



## kayte (Oct 4, 2008)

Grateful....I don't have to understand to do the next right action.....I can rely on the Lord..not on myself..I can stop worrying as it not only does it not help it is also gratefully...a command from our Lord to stay in the peace of the current day 

"Trust in the Lord...lean not on your own understanding." Proverbs 3:5 NIV
10.04.08

Try God's way! 

      Ever watch someone learning to get around on crutches? What a struggle! Sometimes you find them trying to balance on one leg, or resting a hundred feet down the street, their hands raw and sore. Leaning on crutches can be exhausting. So can leaning on your own understanding.

      If you want things to go badly for you - exclude God. Try working things out using only your own best judgment. When you hit a brick wall, try something else. When that gets you nowhere, resort to logic, then panic. The truth is, some of us act like we're addicted to anxiety. We've been living this way so long, we're not capable of seeing it or acknowledging it. When one worry is gone we put another one in its place. We have a line of them at our door, because the sign reads "All welcome!" It's like we enjoy entertaining them. But Jesus said they're a waste of life and energy. They keep you so focused on what you need, or what you're afraid of losing, that you don't have time to enjoy what you have (See Mt 6:25). That's no way to live!

      Instead of worrying, begin living by this Scripture: (a) "Do not worry about anything." (b) "Pray and ask God for everything you need." (c) "Always giving thanks." (d) "God's peace...will keep your hearts and minds" (Php 4:6-7 NCV). Go ahead - try God's way!


----------



## kayte (Oct 5, 2008)

I am grateful the Lord is blessing me even though it seems like His hand  and protective hedge was removed, He reassures me I am safe with an abundance of tranquility and I am blessed with His good gifts and an enlarged place

The Eternal Covenant of Peace Isaiah 54

_54:1 “Sing, O barren one, who did not bear;
break forth into singing and cry aloud,
you who have not been in labor!
For the children of the desolate one will be more
than the children of her who is married,” says the Lord.
2 “Enlarge the place of your tent,
and let the curtains of your habitations be stretched out;
do not hold back; lengthen your cords
and strengthen your stakes.
3 For you will spread abroad to the right and to the left,
and your offspring will possess the nations
and will people the desolate cities.

4 “Fear not, for you will not be ashamed;
be not confounded, for you will not be disgraced;
for you will forget the shame of your youth,
and the reproach of your widowhood you will remember no more.
5 For your Maker is your husband,
the Lord of hosts is his name;
and the Holy One of Israel is your Redeemer,
the God of the whole earth he is called.
6 For the Lord has called you
like a wife deserted and grieved in spirit,
like a wife of youth when she is cast off,
says your God.
7 For a brief moment I deserted you,
but with great compassion I will gather you.
8 In overflowing anger for a moment
I hid my face from you,
but with everlasting love I will have compassion on you,”
says the Lord, your Redeemer.

9 “This is like the days of Noah [1] to me:
as I swore that the waters of Noah
should no more go over the earth,
so I have sworn that I will not be angry with you,
and will not rebuke you.
10 For the mountains may depart
and the hills be removed,
but my steadfast love shall not depart from you,
and my covenant of peace shall not be removed,”
says the Lord, who has compassion on you.

11 “O afflicted one, storm-tossed and not comforted,
behold, I will set your stones in antimony,
and lay your foundations with sapphires. [2]
12 I will make your pinnacles of agate, [3]
your gates of carbuncles, [4]
and all your wall of precious stones.
13 All your children shall be taught by the Lord,
and great shall be the peace of your children.
14 In righteousness you shall be established;
you shall be far from oppression, for you shall not fear;
and from terror, for it shall not come near you.
15 If anyone stirs up strife,
it is not from me;
whoever stirs up strife with you
shall fall because of you.
16 Behold, I have created the smith
who blows the fire of coals
and produces a weapon for its purpose.
I have also created the ravager to destroy;
17 no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed,
and you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment.
This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord
and their vindication [5] from me, declares the Lord.”

_


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 5, 2008)

Psalm 118: 24 This is the day the LORD has made;
       let us rejoice and be glad in it.

 25 O LORD, save us;
       O LORD, grant us success.

 26 Blessed is he who comes in the name of the LORD.
       From the house of the LORD we bless you. [a]

 27 The LORD is God,
       and he has made his light shine upon us.
       With boughs in hand, join in the festal procession
       up * to the horns of the altar.

 28 You are my God, and I will give you thanks;
       you are my God, and I will exalt you.

 29 Give thanks to the LORD, for he is good;
       his love endures forever. 


I am thankful for this day that the Lord has made, and that I am able to enjoy the beauty of and wonder of his creation. I am also grateful that the Lord is mindful of me with a love that endures forever. Thanks be to God!*


----------



## kayte (Oct 5, 2008)

> I am thankful for this day that the Lord has made, and that I am able to enjoy the beauty of and wonder of his creation. I am also grateful that the Lord is mindful of me with a love that endures forever. Thanks be to God!



Ultrasudea..I felt this way today too! I was sitting outside and just enjoying the blessing of His creations and seems like my heart was so full of love for the Lord 




> You are my God, and I will give you thanks;
> you are my God, and I will exalt you.




I just had to start singing Praise God from whom all blessing flow.....
as I was walking down the street.... He is so good! His mercy and love endures forever
Thanks be to God


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Today, I am grateful that despite the devil's many attempts to discourage me this weekend (flat tire, burned while cooking, unexpected withdrawal from my account), that God is still in control and His mercy is sufficient for whatever the day may throw at me.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 6, 2008)

Heaven’s Grocery Store

Copyright © 1990 Ron DeMarco. All Rights Reserved. Used by permission.


I was walking down life’s highway a long time ago.
One day I saw a sign that read, “Heaven’s Grocery Store”.
As I got a little closer the door came open wide,
and when I came to myself I was standing inside.
I saw a host of Angels, they were standing everywhere.
One handed me a blanket and said, “My Child shop with care”.
Everything a Christian needs is in that grocery store,
and all you can’t carry, come back the next day for more.

First, I got some Patience, Love was in the same row.
Further down was Understanding, needed everywhere you go.
I got a box or two of Wisdom, a bag or two of Faith,
I just couldn’t miss the Holy Ghost, it was all over the place.
I stopped to get some Strength and Courage to help me run this race,
but then my blanket was getting full, and I remembered I needed Grace.

I didn’t forget Salvation, which like the others was free,
so I tried to get enough of that to save both you and me.
Then I started to the counter to pay my grocery bill,
for I thought I had everything to do my master’s will.
As I went up the aisle, I saw Prayer and had to put it in,
for I knew when I stepped outside, I would run right into sin.
Peace and Joy were plentiful, they were on the last shelf.
Song and Praises were hanging near, so I just helped myself.

Then I said to the Angel, “How much do I owe”?
The Angel smiled and said, “Just take them everywhere you go.”
Again, I politely asked “How much do I really owe?”
The Angel smiled again and said, “My Child, Jesus Paid Your Bill
A Long Time Ago.”

    All things whatsoever you shall ask in prayer, believing, you shall receive.
    — Matthew 21:22


I am grateful today that the Lord gives us the privilege of asking in prayer and receiving when we believe.


----------



## kayte (Oct 7, 2008)

I am grateful for the gift of prayer...and that our Lord encourages and expects unceasing prayer

_What a Friend we have in Jesus 
All our sins and griefs to bear 
what a privilege to carry 
everything to God in prayer _
_
But certainly God has heard me; He has attended to the voice of my prayer.
Blessed be God who has not turned away my prayer nor His mercy from me.             Psalm 6:19, 20_


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 8, 2008)

Matthew 6: 28"And why do you worry about clothes? See how the lilies of the field grow. They do not labor or spin. 29Yet I tell you that not even Solomon in all his splendor was dressed like one of these. 30If that is how God clothes the grass of the field, which is here today and tomorrow is thrown into the fire, will he not much more clothe you, O you of little faith? 31So do not worry, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?' 32For the pagans run after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them. 33But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. 34Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry 
about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.

I am thankful and encouraged not to worry because the Lord is aware of every one of my needs.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 8, 2008)

ultrasuedea said:


> Matthew 6: 28"And why do you worry about clothes? See how the lilies of the field grow. They do not labor or spin. 29Yet I tell you that not even Solomon in all his splendor was dressed like one of these. 30If that is how God clothes the grass of the field, which is here today and tomorrow is thrown into the fire, will he not much more clothe you, O you of little faith? 31So do not worry, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?' 32For the pagans run after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them. 33But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. 34Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry
> about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.
> 
> I am thankful and encouraged not to worry because the Lord is aware of every one of my needs.



I had this passage on my heart this past weekend!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 8, 2008)

Hebrews 9
The Blood of Christ
 11When Christ came as high priest of the good things that are already here, he went through the greater and more perfect tabernacle that is not man-made, that is to say, not a part of this creation. 12He did not enter by means of the blood of goats and calves; but he entered the Most Holy Place once for all by his own blood, having obtained eternal redemption. 13The blood of goats and bulls and the ashes of a heifer sprinkled on those who are ceremonially unclean sanctify them so that they are outwardly clean. 14How much more, then, will the blood of Christ, who through the eternal Spirit offered himself unblemished to God, cleanse our consciences from acts that lead to death, so that we may serve the living God!


I am  thankful that we have a living God  who made provision for our  eternal redemption and our daily existence through his son our Lord Jesus.


----------



## kayte (Oct 9, 2008)

I am grateful that the Lord has made it clear my priorities are to serve Him only


Are you seeking great things for yourself? Don’t do it! But don’t be discouraged.
* Jeremiah 45 *

But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you. 
*Matthew 6:33*

Wherefore we receiving a kingdom which cannot be moved, let us have grace, whereby we may serve God acceptably with reverence and godly fear
*Hebrews 12:28*

- For what is a man profited, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul? or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul? 
*Matthew 16:26 *-

And he said unto them, When you pray, say, Our Father which is in heaven, Hallowed be Your name. Your kingdom come. Your will be done, as in heaven, so in earth. 
*Luke 11:2*

Set your affection on things above, not on things on the earth. 
*Colossians 3:2*


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 9, 2008)

Luke1:Mary's Song 
 46And Mary said: 
   "My soul glorifies the Lord 
    47and my spirit rejoices in God my Savior, 
 48for he has been mindful 
      of the humble state of his servant. 
   From now on all generations will call me blessed, 
    49for the Mighty One has done great things for me— 
      holy is his name. 
 50His mercy extends to those who fear him, 
      from generation to generation. 
 51He has performed mighty deeds with his arm; 
      he has scattered those who are proud in their inmost thoughts. 
 52He has brought down rulers from their thrones 
      but has lifted up the humble. 
 53He has filled the hungry with good things 
      but has sent the rich away empty. 
 54He has helped his servant Israel, 
      remembering to be merciful 
 55to Abraham and his descendants forever, 
      even as he said to our fathers." 

I am thankful that the Lord is a mighty God who has performed mighty deeds and that he is merciful and mindful of me.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 9, 2008)

I am grateful for what God has already done for me. Sure, like all I have needs and I know that God will deliver me. But even if He didn't, I would still have so much to be thankful and grateful to Him for.

Daniel 3:16-18

Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego replied to the king, "O Nebuchadnezzar, we do not need to defend ourselves before you in this matter. 
If we are thrown into the blazing furnace, the God we serve is able to save us from it, and he will rescue us from your hand, O king. 
But even if he does not, we want you to know, O king, that we will not serve your gods or worship the image of gold you have set up."


----------



## kayte (Oct 9, 2008)

> But even if He didn't, I would still have so much to be thankful and grateful to Him for.



This is so powerful Sashaa..this is unconditional love of and for God 
thank you


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 9, 2008)

kayte said:


> This is so powerful Sashaa..this is unconditional love of and for God
> thank you



What a sweet thing to say!  As I get more mature, I realize how sovereign and powerful God is and I realize that He owes me absolutely nothing, yet still is so gracious and kind and patient. There is so much undeserved, unmerited blessings and favor-things that He has kept from me that I know I deserved-for that alone, I have plenty to be grateful for.


----------



## kayte (Oct 9, 2008)

I am grateful for my season of The Jubilee on this holy day of atonement...as the Lord's gift because HE delights in me...imperfect as I am and loves me with an everlasting love and will not forsake me...
but bestows on me ..The Year of His Favor and the Double  Portion 

*Isaiah 61*
*The Year of the LORD's Fav**or *

 1 The Spirit of the Sovereign LORD is on me, 
       because the LORD has anointed me 
       to preach good news to the poor. 
       He has sent me to bind up the brokenhearted, 
       to proclaim freedom for the captives 
       and release from darkness for the prisoners, [a] 
 2 to proclaim the year of the LORD's favor 
       and the day of vengeance of our God, 
       to comfort all who mourn, 

 3 and provide for those who grieve in Zion— 
       to bestow on them a crown of beauty 
       instead of ashes, 
       the oil of gladness 
       instead of mourning, 
       and a garment of praise 
       instead of a spirit of despair. 
       They will be called oaks of righteousness, 
       a planting of the LORD 
       for the display of his splendor. 

 4 They will rebuild the ancient ruins 
       and restore the places long devastated; 
       they will renew the ruined cities 
       that have been devastated for generations. 

 5 Aliens will shepherd your flocks; 
       foreigners will work your fields and vineyards. 

 6 And you will be called priests of the LORD, 
       you will be named ministers of our God. 
       You will feed on the wealth of nations, 
       and in their riches you will boast. 

 7 Instead of their shame 
       my people will receive a double portion, 
       and instead of disgrace 
       they will rejoice in their inheritance; 
       and so they will inherit a double portion in their land, 
       and everlasting joy will be theirs. 

 8 "For I, the LORD, love justice; 
       I hate robbery and iniquity. 
       In my faithfulness I will reward them 
       and make an everlasting covenant with them. 

 9 Their descendants will be known among the nations 
       and their offspring among the peoples. 
       All who see them will acknowledge 
       that they are a people the LORD has blessed." 

 10 I delight greatly in the LORD; 
       my soul rejoices in my God. 
       For he has clothed me with garments of salvation 
       and arrayed me in a robe of righteousness, 
       as a bridegroom adorns his head like a priest, 
       and as a bride adorns herself with her jewels. 

 11 For as the soil makes the sprout come up 
       and a garden causes seeds to grow, 
       so the Sovereign LORD will make righteousness and praise 
       spring up before all nations.



_And thou shalt number seven Sabbaths of years unto thee, seven times seven years; and the space of the seven Sabbaths of years shall be unto thee forty and nine years. Then shalt thou cause the trumpet of the jubilee to sound on the tenth day of the seventh month, *in the day of atonement *shall ye make the trumpet sound throughout all your land (Lv. 25:8-9)." _


New Unger’s Bible Dictionary states: "Thus the Jubilee year became one of freedom and grace for all suffering, bringing not only redemption to the captive and deliverance from want to the poor, but also release to the whole congregation of the Lord from the sore labor of the earth, representing the time of refreshing <Acts 3:19> that the Lord provides for His people.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 9, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> I am grateful for what God has already done for me. Sure, like all I have needs and I know that God will deliver me. But even if He didn't, I would still have so much to be thankful and grateful to Him for.
> 
> Daniel 3:16-18
> 
> ...




Sashaa, I was really touched by truths in  your gratitude today, you summed it all up.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 9, 2008)

kayte said:


> I am grateful for my season of The Jubilee on this holy day of atonement...as the Lord's gift because HE delights in me...imperfect as I am and loves me with an everlasting love and will not forsake me...
> but bestows on me ..The Year of His Favor and the Double  Portion
> .




I am also observing this day as a day of prayer, reflection, and fasting.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 10, 2008)

Zechariah 139 This third I will bring into the fire;
       I will refine them like silver
       and test them like gold.
       They will call on my name
       and I will answer them;
       I will say, 'They are my people,'
       and they will say, 'The LORD is our God.' "


I am thankful that the Lord reassures us that when we call upon his name he will answer.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 11, 2008)

Today I am grateful that God always keeps His word and fulfills every promise-even when we aren't faithful or when we break our promises.

Numbers 23:19 (NIV) 
God is not a man, that he should lie, nor a son of man, that he should change his mind. 
Does he speak and then not act? Does he promise and not fulfill?


----------



## kayte (Oct 11, 2008)

> and test them like gold.



Ultrasuedea
I saw a "gold" sequin on the ground and the verse _I will come forth as gold _from Job
came up ..even before that....kept coming up....
This confirms it!


----------



## kayte (Oct 11, 2008)

Grateful that the Lord provides *in abundance *and *even excess *to me
at all points in my life ..even when it appears there is nothing
He provides SOMETHING ...so that I can have more to give. 

_2 Kings 4
The Widow's Oil 
 1 The wife of a man from the company of the prophets cried out to Elisha, "Your servant my husband is dead, and you know that he revered the LORD. But now his creditor is coming to take my two boys as his slaves." 
 2 Elisha replied to her, "How can I help you? Tell me, what do you have in your house?" 
      "Your servant has nothing there at all," she said, "except a little oil." 

 3 Elisha said, "Go around and ask all your neighbors for empty jars. Don't ask for just a few. 4 Then go inside and shut the door behind you and your sons. Pour oil into all the jars, and as each is filled, put it to one side." 

 5 She left him and afterward shut the door behind her and her sons. They brought the jars to her and she kept pouring. 6 When all the jars were full, she said to her son, "Bring me another one." 
      But he replied, "There is not a jar left." Then the oil stopped flowing. 

 7 She went and told the man of God, and he said, "Go, sell the oil and pay your debts. You and your sons can live on what is left."_





TODAY IN THE WORD
Twenty-seven million people are enslaved in the world today, including millions of children. In places such as Afghanistan, Pakistan, India, Kazakhstan, Russia, Europe, South America, and even the United States, children are enslaved as child soldiers, involuntary servants, debt slaves, or in commercial sexual exploitation. Debt slaves are sold into work to pay their family's debt. They work ten to twelve hours per day to satisfy even small debts; they suffer sickness, injuries, and are deprived of education. 
God worked powerfully through Elisha to rescue two children from debt slavery in our story today. Elisha was the successor of the prophet Elijah (cf. 2 Kings 2:9-15). Elisha's name means “God saves,” and throughout the stories of his life and ministry recorded in 1 and 2 Kings, God's redeeming power is clearly evident. 

In our passage today, Elisha encountered a desperate widow whose deceased husband feared the Lord and was from the company of the prophets, which afforded her a connection with Elisha (v. 1). Commentators describe the company of the prophets as either a guild of professional prophets or an informal group of lay supporters of Elijah and Elisha. 

This poor widow was on the verge of selling her sons into slavery to pay off family debts (v. 1). Elisha immediately sought to help her, taking what she had and depending on God to multiply it to pay her debts. The woman mentioned her inadequate means twice (v. 2b), but her brief comments pale in comparison to the lengthier account of God's lavish provision. Verses 3 through 6 explode with the theme of plenty. We see reflections of this story in Exodus 16, God's provision of manna and quail, and in John 6:1-13, which records Jesus feeding more than five thousand men, women, and children from a boy's five loaves of bread and two fish (cf. 2 Kings 4:42-44). In all these stories, *God creates abundance out of scarcity; from insufficient resources, He supplies excess.*


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 12, 2008)

Psalm 119:97-105 




 97 Oh, how I love your law!
       I meditate on it all day long.

 98 Your commands make me wiser than my enemies,
       for they are ever with me.

 99 I have more insight than all my teachers,
       for I meditate on your statutes.

 100 I have more understanding than the elders,
       for I obey your precepts.

 101 I have kept my feet from every evil path
       so that I might obey your word.

 102 I have not departed from your laws,
       for you yourself have taught me.

 103 How sweet are your words to my taste,
       sweeter than honey to my mouth!

 104 I gain understanding from your precepts;
       therefore I hate every wrong path.
n Nun
 105 Your word is a lamp to my feet
       and a light for my path.




I am thankful today for the word of God which provides me with hope,comfort, understanding, and confidence in good times and bad.


----------



## kayte (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you God for the gift of life and another day to love you and serve you 
Thank you Lord for another day of loving

_Thou wilt shew me the path of life: in thy presence is fulness of joy; at thy right hand there are pleasures for evermore. 
*Psalm 16:11 *_

_... "I have come that they may have life, and that they may have it more abundantly" (*John 10:10b*_

 Before we become overwhelmed by the challenging and sometimes difficult demands of leading a Christian life, let us not forget this important truth: God's road "leadeth unto life." Our Lord is not a hard Master; He is a loving shepherd. His nature is not to drive us or force us to do anything. Christ always lead us gently. David said, in Psalm 18:35b,"Thy gentleness hath made me great." God never forced anything on David, He led him gently. God will never legislate to us, but He will teach us lovingly. He will never force us to make a decision, but His Spirit will guide us (2). 

As He leads us on in our Christian walk, we discover the most satisfying exchange available to mankind: fellowship with our Creator. Then, we come to know God as our Father and friend. We experience a precious mixture of sharing in the power of Christ's resurrection and in the fellowship of His sufferings. We come to know Him with a burning intensity. We think with Him, we move with Him and He becomes an inexhaustible source of joy and peace. David said in Psalm 16:11, "You have made known to me the path of life; you will fill me with joy in your presence, with eternal pleasures at your right hand" (NIV).


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 12, 2008)

God is getting ready to do something real big in my life and all I need to do is say Glory Be to the Lord and keep his praises in my mouth! God is so Faithful!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Today, I am grateful because a few weeks ago, I asked God a question and asked Him to make the answer "crystal clear."  I am grateful that He loved me enough to answer, and everywhere I turn I am getting the same message-literally, EVERYWHERE!!!! 

I am glad that when you ask what He wants from you, that He never hesitates to give you an opportunity to do His will and please Him.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 13, 2008)

Psalm 63
A Psalm of David when he was in the wilderness of Judah.
 1 O God, You are my God;
         Early will I seek You; 
         My soul thirsts for You; 
         My flesh longs for You 
         In a dry and thirsty land 
         Where there is no water.
 2 So I have looked for You in the sanctuary,
         To see Your power and Your glory. 

 3 Because Your lovingkindness is better than life,
         My lips shall praise You.
 4 Thus I will bless You while I live;
         I will lift up my hands in Your name.
 5 My soul shall be satisfied as with marrow and fatness,
         And my mouth shall praise You with joyful lips. 

 6 When I remember You on my bed,
         I meditate on You in the night watches.
 7 Because You have been my help,
         Therefore in the shadow of Your wings I will rejoice.
 8 My soul follows close behind You;
         Your right hand upholds me. 

 9 But those who seek my life, to destroy it,
         Shall go into the lower parts of the earth.
 10 They shall fall by the sword;
         They shall be a portion for jackals. 

 11 But the king shall rejoice in God;
         Everyone who swears by Him shall glory; 
         But the mouth of those who speak lies shall be stopped.




I am thankful for the lovingkindness of the Lord,  the times he has been my help, and for when he upheld me with his strength.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 13, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Today, I am grateful because a few weeks ago, I asked God a question and asked Him to make the answer "crystal clear."  I am grateful that He loved me enough to answer, and everywhere I turn I am getting the same message-literally, EVERYWHERE!!!!
> 
> I am glad that when you ask what He wants from you, that He never hesitates to give you an opportunity to do His will and please Him.




Sashaa, it is so encouraging to hear that you got such a definite answer from the Lord when you asked your question. Praise the Lord!


----------



## kayte (Oct 13, 2008)

> Today, I am grateful because a few weeks ago, I asked God a question and asked Him to make the answer "crystal clear." I am grateful that He loved me enough to answer, and everywhere I turn I am getting the same message-literally, EVERYWHERE!!!!
> 
> I am glad that when you ask what He wants from you, that He never hesitates to give you an opportunity to do His will and please Him.



Sashaa..
Ultrasuedea..said just what I was going to say! 
Thank you for an inspiring post...Yes Praise Him


----------



## kayte (Oct 13, 2008)

I mess up and mess up and am grateful I serve a God of second and third and 100 hundredth chances

_Jesus is a faithful friend. He is always with us, even when we try to turn away from him by sinning. He never abandons us, and he wants to give us the grace to turn back to him. 
It may sound odd at first, but Jesus is with us even when we aren’t “with” him. We tend to think that he blesses us only when we are right with him. But he knows we need his help even more when we have wandered away—and he is more than ready to pour out his grace! So don’t be afraid or ashamed to ask him to help you to repent. He is committed to you for life, and he will always answer when you call—even if it is “out of the depths” of sin and disobedience (Psalm 130:1).


Psalm 130 (The Message)
The Message (MSG)


Psalm 130
A Pilgrim Song
 1-2 Help, God—the bottom has fallen out of my life! Master, hear my cry for help! 
   Listen hard! Open your ears! 
      Listen to my cries for mercy. 

 3-4 If you, God, kept records on wrongdoings, 
      who would stand a chance? 
   As it turns out, forgiveness is your habit, 
      and that's why you're worshiped. 

 5-6 I pray to God—my life a prayer— 
      and wait for what he'll say and do. 
   My life's on the line before God, my Lord, 
      waiting and watching till morning, 
      waiting and watching till morning. 

 7-8 O Israel, wait and watch for God— 
      with God's arrival comes love, 
      with God's arrival comes generous redemption. 
   No doubt about it—he'll redeem Israel, 
      buy back Israel from captivity to sin._


----------



## beverly (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you Kayte for this challenge, I am in. Right now I am focused on being thankful, praying for God's will be to be done in my life. I am blessed and thankful that I have a wonderful God who loves me. I am meditating on the first scripture your posted

_In everything give thanks; for this is God’s will for you in Christ Jesus._
_1 Thessalonians 5:18 NIV_


----------



## Lioness (Oct 14, 2008)

Father,

I am grateful that you have never left me
I am grateful that you are always faithful to Your Word. 
I am so grateful that you are my shepherd, and I am not in want. 
Thank you Jesus for the authority you have given me to heal and bless those around me. 
Thank you Lord that this is the day You have made and I can rejoice in it,. Thank you Lord that your joy is my strength. 
Thank you God for this forum, for this thread.
I thank you Lord that those who seek you with an earnest heart find you. Thank you Lord that nothing can separate me from Your Love.


----------



## kayte (Oct 14, 2008)

> Thank you Kayte for this challenge, I am in.


We are so blessed to be on this journey..and inspired you are with us 
Welcome home! 

Thank you,Beverly for giving the gift of LHCF forum
and CF to grow.. to learn... and to love.... It sure has been my lifesaver
and that is my joyous gratitude today 

_"I have come that they may life and have it more abundantly"
John 10_


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 14, 2008)

I am grateful that a delay is not a denial.

Psalms 27: 13-14 (NIV)
I am still confident of this: I will see the goodness of the LORD in the land of the living. 
Wait for the LORD; be strong and take heart and wait for the LORD.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 14, 2008)

Psalm 46
To the Chief Musician. A Psalm of the sons of Korah. A Song for Alamoth.
 1 God is our refuge and strength,
         A very present help in trouble.
 2 Therefore we will not fear,
         Even though the earth be removed,
         And though the mountains be carried into the midst of the sea;
 3 Though its waters roar and be troubled,
         Though the mountains shake with its swelling.  Selah  

 4 There is a river whose streams shall make glad the city of God,
         The holy place of the tabernacle of the Most High.
 5 God is in the midst of her, she shall not be moved;
         God shall help her, just at the break of dawn.
 6 The nations raged, the kingdoms were moved;
         He uttered His voice, the earth melted.

 7 The LORD of hosts is with us;
         The God of Jacob is our refuge.  Selah  

 8 Come, behold the works of the LORD,
         Who has made desolations in the earth.
 9 He makes wars cease to the end of the earth;
         He breaks the bow and cuts the spear in two;
         He burns the chariot in the fire.

 10 Be still, and know that I am God;
         I will be exalted among the nations,
         I will be exalted in the earth!

 11 The LORD of hosts is with us;
         The God of Jacob is our refuge.  Selah  




I am thankful to have the Lord as my refuge and strength and for the times when I had no choice but to be still and know he was God. I am also grateful for the many times he showed he was God and for his favor.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 15, 2008)

Daniel 2:20-23 (New King James Version)



20 Daniel answered and said:


      “ Blessed be the name of God forever and ever,
      For wisdom and might are His.
       21 And He changes the times and the seasons;
      He removes kings and raises up kings;
      He gives wisdom to the wise
      And knowledge to those who have understanding.
       22 He reveals deep and secret things;
      He knows what is in the darkness,
      And light dwells with Him.
       23 “ I thank You and praise You,
      O God of my fathers;
      You have given me wisdom and might,
      And have now made known to me what we asked of You,
      For You have made known to us the king’s demand.”

I am thankful for the wisdom Of God and for when he gives us needed  knowledge and understanding. These verses reminded me of when Sashaa got an answer to her question from the Lord.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 15, 2008)

ultrasuedea said:


> Daniel 2:20-23 (New King James Version)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! As soon as I read this, I decided to recite in my next prayer---beautiful passage from Daniel.  Thank you for posting this, Ultrasuedea!


----------



## kayte (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you Lord God for allowing in my life beautiful blessings,miracles,love more than I can ever dream of.  


*Bigger Things In Store*

_16 October 2008 
Ephesians 3:20 '[God can] do immeasurably more than all we ask or imagine, according to his power that is at work within us.' 

God's sphere of influence for your life is much bigger than you can think or imagine! Paul didn't waste time wanting a bigger sphere of influence. He filled the one God had for him – and that took an investment of his entire life!  At each stage, God gave him great success (often in the face of great battles). Yet at each stage, God pointed him onward toward even more growth and influence. That's God's plan for your life. God has even bigger things in store! 

Prayer: 'Lord, help me not to limit what you can do through my life. Lead me on, as you did with Paul, to even greater levels for your name's sake.'_


----------



## kayte (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you God for DIVINE LOVE...unconditional and all encompassing and precious 

_The LORD your God is with you, he is mighty to save. He will take great delight in you, He will quiet you with his love, He will rejoice over you with singing." 

Zephaniah 3:17 (NIV)_

_Jeremiah 31:3 (The Message) ... Expect love, love, and more love!_

God delights greatly in you my friend, and He is always there to quiet your heart with His love. He dances and sings over you and I bet He dreams of the woman He's designed you to be while gently leading your heart to know Him more. 
What a great reminder for days when nothing's going right -- when we feel like the whole world is against us and nobody understands what we're going through. I hope the next time you have one of those days, you'll imagine the love of a parent watching their child sleep and remember there's a God who loves you even more than that!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 16, 2008)

I heard a sermon this weekend on Malachi 3-one of the things that preacher pointed out was in verse 3, that God said that He "sits" while He refines us. I have always heard the comparison that Christians are like gold or silver and that God puts us in the fire to purify us. However, I never picked up on the fact that while we are going through the trials and obstacles that God sits.  The preacher said that all good silversmiths or goldsmiths sit patiently the entire time while they are purifying the metal because if it gets too hot, the gold will be destroyed and he knows he needs to turn down the heat.  

Today, I am grateful that I am always under God's watchful eye. That He doesn't leave me when I need Him most, but instead, He sits close by, constantly attending to me and watching me throughout the process.

Malachi 3:3 (NIV)
He will sit as a refiner and purifier of silver; he will purify the Levites and refine them like gold and silver.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 17, 2008)

Zechariah 10

 1 Ask the LORD for rain in the springtime;
       it is the LORD who makes the storm clouds.
       He gives showers of rain to men,
       and plants of the field to everyone. 



I am thankful for all progress gained through prayer which demonstrates that the Lord hears our prayers and answers. Awaiting my showers of blessings.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 17, 2008)

ultrasuede said:


> Zechariah 10
> 
> 1 Ask the LORD for rain in the springtime;
> it is the LORD who makes the storm clouds.
> ...



I am awaiting showers of blessings for you too!! I believe that we will all be wonderfully blessed-and I hope that as the blessings start flowing that we continue to be committed to continuing to give gratitude everyday.  This thread has really helped me be more aware of God's daily goodness.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 17, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> I am awaiting showers of blessings for you too!! I believe that we will all be wonderfully blessed-and I hope that as the blessings start flowing that we continue to be committed to continuing to give gratitude everyday.  This thread has really helped me be more aware of God's daily goodness.




I am also believing that we will all be blessed. You are so right about this thread. It has really helped me focus on the Lord and be appreciative of my everyday provision and blessings. I agree that it is important that we remain committed to give gratitude each day. I benefit so much from reading the gratitudes because the participants express love for the Lord for who he is,not only just for what he does for us.


----------



## kayte (Oct 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted by ultrasuede
> Zechariah 10
> 
> 1 Ask the LORD for rain in the springtime;
> ...



Ultrasuedea I had to sit on my hands I so wanted jump up and type 
YES YES YES Standing with you ..I see it... I really see it and feel it
but I didn't want to intrude 




> I am awaiting showers of blessings for you too!! I believe that we will all be wonderfully blessed-and I hope that as the blessings start flowing that we continue to be committed to continuing to give gratitude everyday. This thread has really helped me be more aware of God's daily goodness.



and I was grateful to see Sashaa followed her heart and spoke up
with the joy and affirmation...that I felt reading both your posts!



> I am also believing that we will all be blessed. You are so right about this thread. It has really helped me focus on the Lord and be appreciative of my everyday provision and blessings. I agree that it is important that we remain committed to give gratitude each day. I benefit so much from reading the gratitudes because the participants express love for the Lord for who he is,not only just for what he does for us.



I am so moved by solidarity and presence of God ...strong in all of us
Today I felt so powerless over events but my spirit and body feel strong and relaxed ..how is that possible?

Could it be checking every day and saying thank you for the last ..three months or so is quietly working the fruit of Spirit?
Thank you both!  and everybody who is a part of the collective joy and gratitude


----------



## kayte (Oct 17, 2008)

I was going to post something else entirely, but the SHOWERS OF BLESSINGS running deep and strong call out to continue
Grateful dear God for the showers of blessings...
for you delight in us your daughters who love you because YOU first loved us

There is supernatural reason for my soul being relaxed amidst turmoil
Showers of blessing...thank you Lord

*Amos*

*Blessings Like Wine Pouring off the Mountains*

11-12 "But also on that Judgment Day I will restore David's house that has fallen to pieces. I'll repair the holes in the roof, replace the broken windows, fix it up like new. David's people will be strong again and seize what's left of enemy Edom, plus everyone else under my sovereign judgment." God's Decree. He will do this. 
 13-15 "Yes indeed, it won't be long now." God's Decree. 

    "Things are going to happen so fast your head will swim, one thing fast on the heels of the other. You won't be able to keep up. Everything will be happening at once—and everywhere you look, blessings! Blessings like wine pouring off the mountains and hills. I'll make everything right again for my people Israel: 

   "They'll rebuild their ruined cities. 
   They'll plant vineyards and drink good wine. 
   They'll work their gardens and eat fresh vegetables. 
   And I'll plant them, plant them on their own land. 
   They'll never again be uprooted from the land I've given them." 

    God, your God, says so.


*Ezekiel*25And I will make with them a covenant of peace, and will cause the evil beasts to cease out of the land: and they shall dwell safely in the wilderness, and sleep in the woods. 

 26And I will make them and the places round about my hill a blessing; and I will cause the shower to come down in his season; there shall be showers of blessing. 

 27And the tree of the field shall yield her fruit, and the earth shall yield her increase, and they shall be safe in their land, and shall know that I am the LORD, when I have broken the bands of their yoke, and delivered them out of the hand of those that served themselves of them. 

 28And they shall no more be a prey to the heathen, neither shall the beast of the land devour them; but they shall dwell safely, and none shall make them afraid. 

 29And I will raise up for them a plant of renown, and they shall be no more consumed with hunger in the land, neither bear the shame of the heathen any more. 

 30Thus shall they know that I the LORD their God am with them, and that they, even the house of Israel, are my people, saith the Lord GOD. 

 31And ye my flock, the flock of my pasture, are men, and I am your God, saith the Lord GOD.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 17, 2008)

I look forward to blessings flowing down like wine!  Awesome post, Kayte. What a way to start the weekend!


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 17, 2008)

Blessings Like Wine Pouring off the Mountains, Kayte this is so  powerful I feel so energized and encouraged after reading this!


----------



## kayte (Oct 17, 2008)

Me,too! That's how I felt reading all the blessing posts before!!!! 
_lol..The spiritual momentum had already begun!!    
I'm just a grateful witness as well as one of the appreciative co-recipients_

*PRAISE GOD FROM WHOM ALL BLESSINGS FLOW
PRAISE HIM ALL CREATURES HERE BELOW 
PRAISE HIM ABOVE YE HEAVENLY HOSTS
PRAISE FATHER SON AND HOLY GHOST*


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 17, 2008)

Proverbs 4     “ Let your heart retain my words;
      Keep my commands, and live.
       5 Get wisdom! Get understanding!
      Do not forget, nor turn away from the words of my mouth.
       6 Do not forsake her, and she will preserve you;
      Love her, and she will keep you.
       7 Wisdom is the principal thing;
      Therefore get wisdom.
      And in all your getting, get understanding.
       8 Exalt her, and she will promote you;
      She will bring you honor, when you embrace her.
       9 She will place on your head an ornament of grace;
      A crown of glory she will deliver to you.”
       10 Hear, my son, and receive my sayings,
      And the years of your life will be many.
       11 I have taught you in the way of wisdom;
      I have led you in right paths.
       12 When you walk, your steps will not be hindered,
      And when you run, you will not stumble.
       13 Take firm hold of instruction, do not let go;
      Keep her, for she is your life.


I am thankful for the wise instruction contained in the word of God.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 18, 2008)

Today I am grateful that we are only days away from being the lenders and not the borrowers and that God's good ness will overflow so much that even our children will be blessed. Though we sometimes stumble He will not let us fall.

Psalm 37:23-26 (NIV)

23 If the LORD delights in a man's way, 
       he makes his steps firm; 
 24 though he stumble, he will not fall, 
       for the LORD upholds him with his hand. 
 25 I was young and now I am old, 
       yet I have never seen the righteous forsaken 
       or their children begging bread. 
 26 They are always generous and lend freely; 
       their children will be blessed.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 19, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Today I am grateful that we are only days away from being the lenders and not the borrowers and that God's good ness will overflow so much that even our children will be blessed. Though we sometimes stumble He will not let us fall.
> 
> Psalm 37:23-26 (NIV)
> 
> ...




Sashaa, when I read this I felt a lift in my spirit, now that's good news! Praise the Lord!


----------



## kayte (Oct 19, 2008)

> Today I am grateful that we are only days away from being the lenders and not the borrowers and that God's good ness will overflow so much that even our children will be blessed. Though we sometimes stumble He will not let us fall.





> Sashaa, when I read this I felt a lift in my spirit, now that's good news! Praise the Lord!



Amen 
the head and not the tail...thanks Sashaa


----------



## kayte (Oct 19, 2008)

Today I am grateful the Lord has turned my weeping into joy 





_Weeping may endure for a night, but joy cometh in the morning. (*Psalms 30:5)”. *


These things have I spoken unto you, that my joy might remain in you, and that your joy might be full. 
*John 15:11 *


They that sow in tears shall reap in joy. (*Psalm 126:5*)

You have turned for me my mourning into dancing..." -*Psalm 30:11 *


*Psalm 126* 
1When the LORD turned again the captivity of Zion, we were like them that dream. 

 2Then was our mouth filled with laughter, and our tongue with singing: then said they among the heathen, The LORD hath done great things for them. 

 3The LORD hath done great things for us; whereof we are glad. 

 4Turn again our captivity, O LORD, as the streams in the south. 

 5They that sow in tears shall reap in joy. 

 6He that goeth forth and weepeth, bearing precious seed, shall doubtless come again with rejoicing, bringing his sheaves with him._


*Tears, Then Joyful Harvest *

Weeping times are suitable for sowing: we do not want the ground to be too dry. Seed steeped in the tears of earnest anxiety will come up all the sooner. The salt of prayerful tears will give the good seed a flavor which will preserve it from the worm: truth spoken in awful earnestness has a double life about it. Instead of stopping our sowing because of our weeping, let us redouble our efforts because the season is so propitious.

 Come, then, my heart, sow on in thy weeping, for thou has the promise of a joyful harvest. Thou shalt reap. Thou, thyself, shalt see some results of thy labor. This shall come to thee in so large a measure as to give thee joy, which a poor, withered, and scanty harvest would not do. When thine eyes are dim with silver tears, think of the golden corn. Bear cheerfully the present toil and disappointment; for the harvest day will fully recompense thee.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 19, 2008)

2 Chronicles 7:14 (King James Version)


 14If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.


I am thankful that the Lord allows us the opportunity experience change through prayer and he promises to hear us when we pray.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 20, 2008)

kayte said:


> Today I am grateful the Lord has turned my weeping into joy



Amen! Joy comes in the morning...........


----------



## kayte (Oct 20, 2008)

Today I am grateful the landlord offered me a lease renewal...my Manhattan apt is rent stabilized but my paying the rent on time has not ...and they have legal grounds to keep my home of almost 20 years ..I'd tried not to worry about it..and mentioned it to a few peolple...but the lease came by certified mail just now..when my apt was buzzed and I was told it was certified mail... I thought it would be bad news and when I saw it was from the landlord I thought it was a legal notice to seize the apt...and then I thought ....it cldn't possibly be ..the lease 
and it was !!!!
PRAISE GOD 
it's going up 100.00 for two years...1340 for my apt

but SO grateful to have a safe home as a single woman in NYC
and and praise God  for the_ gratitude of having 
more than enough income_ for this one _and_ for a second residence in Woodstock...
I claim it in the name of Jesus


----------



## kayte (Oct 20, 2008)

> Amen! Joy comes in the morning...........



and in the afternoon too!...lol


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 20, 2008)

Today, I am grateful that He hears and listens to every prayer that we pray.

Psalm 18:6
"In my distress I called upon the LORD, and cried unto my God: he heard my voice out of his temple, and my cry came before him, even into his ears"


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 20, 2008)

Psalm 37
A Psalm of David.
 1 Do not fret because of evildoers,
         Nor be envious of the workers of iniquity.
 2 For they shall soon be cut down like the grass,
         And wither as the green herb.

 3 Trust in the LORD, and do good;
         Dwell in the land, and feed on His faithfulness.
 4 Delight yourself also in the LORD,
         And He shall give you the desires of your heart.

 5 Commit your way to the LORD,
         Trust also in Him,
         And He shall bring it to pass.
 6 He shall bring forth your righteousness as the light,
         And your justice as the noonday.

 7 Rest in the LORD, and wait patiently for Him;
         Do not fret because of him who prospers in his way,
         Because of the man who brings wicked schemes to pass.
 8 Cease from anger, and forsake wrath;
         Do not fret—it only causes harm.

 9 For evildoers shall be cut off;
         But those who wait on the LORD,
         They shall inherit the earth.
 10 For yet a little while and the wicked shall be no more;
         Indeed, you will look carefully for his place,
         But it shall be no more.
 11 But the meek shall inherit the earth,
         And shall delight themselves in the abundance of peace.

I am thankful that when we delight ourselves in the Lord he promises to give us the desires of our heart.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am so Grateful for The Lord's Word The Bible- I love and Trust his word! Not man's not my own understanding I trust in The Word of the Lord our God!


----------



## kayte (Oct 21, 2008)

When all is confusing and despair competes with hope.....grateful God RESCUES
me every time..His MERCIES are not only new every morning 
they are limitless Praise and thanks be to God

Lamentations 
_It's a Good Thing to Hope for Help from God
 19-21I'll never forget the trouble, the utter lostness, 
   the taste of ashes, the poison I've swallowed.
I remember it all—oh, how well I remember— 
   the feeling of hitting the bottom.
But there's one other thing I remember, 
   and remembering, I keep a grip on hope: 
 22-24God's loyal love couldn't have run out, 
   his merciful love couldn't have dried up.
They're created new every morning. 
   How great your faithfulness!
I'm sticking with God (I say it over and over). 
   He's all I've got left. 

 25-27God proves to be good to the man who passionately waits, 
   to the woman who diligently seeks.
It's a good thing to quietly hope, 
   quietly hope for help from God.
It's a good thing when you're young 
   to stick it out through the hard times. 

 28-30When life is heavy and hard to take, 
   go off by yourself. Enter the silence.
Bow in prayer. Don't ask questions: 
   Wait for hope to appear.
Don't run from trouble. Take it full-face. 
   The "worst" is never the worst. 

52-54"Enemies with no reason to be enemies 
   hunted me down like a bird.
They threw me into a pit, 
   then pelted me with stones.
Then the rains came and filled the pit. 
   The water rose over my head. I said, 'It's all over.' 

 55-57"I called out your name, O God, 
   called from the bottom of the pit.
You listened when I called out, 'Don't shut your ears! 
   Get me out of here! Save me!'
You came close when I called out. 
   You said, 'It's going to be all right.' 

 58-60"You took my side, Master; 
   you brought me back alive!_


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 21, 2008)

Isaiah 40:28-31 (New King James Version)



Isaiah40:28-31
28 Have you not known?
      Have you not heard?
      The everlasting God, the LORD,
      The Creator of the ends of the earth,
      Neither faints nor is weary.
      His understanding is unsearchable.
       29 He gives power to the weak,
      And to those who have no might He increases strength.
       30 Even the youths shall faint and be weary,
      And the young men shall utterly fall,
       31 But those who wait on the LORD
      Shall renew their strength;
      They shall mount up with wings like eagles,
      They shall run and not be weary,
      They shall walk and not faint.

I am thankful that the Lord increases and renews our strength and gives power to us especially when we are weak.


----------



## kayte (Oct 22, 2008)

Grateful to be plead the Lord's promises tonight and anticipate the fruition
Grateful the Lord has blessed my house..my home...

*Plead His Own Promise* 
_Thou, O Lord God, hast spoken it: and with thy blessing let the house of thy servant be blessed for ever. (2 Samuel 7:29)_ 
This is a promise pleaded, and so it yields *double instruction *to us. Anything which the Lord God has spoken we should receive as surely true and then plead it at the throne.

      Oh, how sweet to quote what our own God has spoken!  We are persuaded that every word of Thine is a sure foundation for the boldest expectation. We come to Thee and say, "*Do as Thou hast said." Bless Thy servant's house.* Heal our sick; save our hesitating ones; restore those who wander; confirm those who live in Thy fear. Lord, give us food and raiment according to Thy Word. Prosper our undertakings; especially succeed our endeavors to make known Thy gospel in our neighborhood. Make our servants Thy servants, our children Thy children*. Let the blessing flow on to future generations, and as long as any of our race remains on earth may they remain true to Thee. O Lord God, "let the house of thy servant be blessed*


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 22, 2008)

Isaiah 42:16-17 (New King James Version)


16 I will bring the blind by a way they did not know;
      I will lead them in paths they have not known.
      I will make darkness light before them,
      And crooked places straight.
      These things I will do for them,
      And not forsake them.
       17 They shall be turned back,
      They shall be greatly ashamed,
      Who trust in carved images,
      Who say to the molded images,

      ‘ You are our gods.’

I am grateful that the Lord  promises to make the crooked places straight in our lives and bring us from darkness into light.


----------



## kayte (Oct 22, 2008)

> I am grateful that *the Lord promises to make the crooked places straight *in our lives and *bring us from darkness into light*.



really need to hear this


----------



## kayte (Oct 23, 2008)

Going through a much painful pruning process ..woke up praising the Lord and so am grateful ....HE wants only the best for me asking according to HIS will
and it is done....
and is pruning to offer HIS BEST to me His precious daughter 


*Spiritual Pruning*
Written by Katherine Kehler

"_He prunes every branch that produces fruit so that it will produce more fruit," John 15:2b (Holman Christian Standard Bible)._


Jesus notices the dead, unfruitful branches in us and has to cut them away so we can become more fruitful. Those dead branches could be relationships that have become our first love. Perhaps a dead branch is our love for material things, maybe our attitudes, or pride in our work, ministry, or our looks. Only God knows us well enough to know which branches to cut out. But pruning hurts. And even though we will bear more fruit later, the dormant time feels like God is silent. But He isn't. He watches over us all the time.

Someone told me, "If you want to shine for Jesus, you have to be polished."

Father, thank You for knowing us so completely that You know exactly which branches to cut out, so we become more fruitful. You know which are the dead branches. We don't. Thank You for polishing us so we can shine for You — from the inside. Amen.


_....The Vine and the Branches 
 1"I am the true vine, and my Father is the gardener. 2He cuts off every branch in me that bears no fruit, while every branch that does bear fruit he prunes[a] so that it will be even more fruitful. 3You are already clean because of the word I have spoken to you. 4Remain in me, and I will remain in you. No branch can bear fruit by itself; it must remain in the vine. Neither can you bear fruit unless you remain in me. 
 5"I am the vine; you are the branches. If a man remains in me and I in him, he will bear much fruit; apart from me you can do nothing. 6If anyone does not remain in me, he is like a branch that is thrown away and withers; such branches are picked up, thrown into the fire and burned. 7If you remain in me and my words remain in you, ask whatever you wish, and it will be given you. 8This is to my Father's glory, that you bear much fruit, showing yourselves to be my disciples._


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 23, 2008)

Luke 18:1-9
The Parable of the Persistent Widow 
 1Then Jesus told his disciples a parable to show them that they should always pray and not give up. 2He said: "In a certain town there was a judge who neither feared God nor cared about men. 3And there was a widow in that town who kept coming to him with the plea, 'Grant me justice against my adversary.' 
 4"For some time he refused. But finally he said to himself, 'Even though I don't fear God or care about men, 5yet because this widow keeps bothering me, I will see that she gets justice, so that she won't eventually wear me out with her coming!' " 

 6And the Lord said, "Listen to what the unjust judge says. 7And will not God bring about justice for his chosen ones, who cry out to him day and night? Will he keep putting them off? 8I tell you, he will see that they get justice, and quickly. However, when the Son of Man comes, will he find faith on the earth?"


 9To some who were confident of their own righteousness and looked down on everybody else, Jesus told this parable: 


I am thankful that we have the promise of justice from the Lord when we persistently  put our trust in him and determine within ourselves not to waver.


----------



## kayte (Oct 24, 2008)

> 6And the Lord said, "Listen to what the unjust judge says. *7And will not God bring about justice for his chosen ones, who cry out to him day and night?* Will he keep putting them off? 8I *tell you*, *he will see that they get justice,* *and quickly.* However, when the Son of Man comes, will he find faith on the earth?"


Thank you ....Ultrasuedea..so needed and timely


----------



## kayte (Oct 24, 2008)

I woke up with divine peace and love and security unlike my nap yestreday
I really felt the Lord God's prescence then and felt it when I wrote Psalm 37 in the Speak out Loud Promise thread.

I slept last night with my large oversize bible next to my heart and my bible had fallen open to Psalm 40... the words _brought me out to a large place _in my head 
it was Psalm 18 as well 
Grateful to walk with Lord in a LARGE PLACE in complete security and love

_Psalm 18
He brought me forth also into a large place; {p} he delivered me, because he delighted in me.

He brought me out into a spacious place; he rescued me because he delighted in me. 

Psalm 40
He pulled me out of a horrible pit, out of the mud and clay. He set my feet on a rock and made my steps secure.

He brought me up also out of an horrible pit, out of the miry clay, and set my feet upon a rock, and established my goings.


The cause of God's deliverance is his favour and love for us.

God, Creator of Mystery,
in the growing revelation of reality evolving around us,
we rise with gratitude into an ever larger and larger world.
Our personal life has its meaning,
and is dovetailed in all its co-evolutionary ups and downs
into the larger meaning that encompasses us.
None of us can go it alone: each has innate energies needed by all.
We give thanks to be conscious of the awesome narrative of which we are a part,
paradoxical and baffling as it is and must be.
Amen._


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 25, 2008)

Philippians 2:9-13 (New King James Version)
New King James Version (NKJV)

Philipians 2:9-13


9 Therefore God also has highly exalted Him and given Him the name which is above every name, 10 that at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, of those in heaven, and of those on earth, and of those under the earth, 11 and that every tongue should confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father.
Light Bearers

12 Therefore, my beloved, as you have always obeyed, not as in my presence only, but now much more in my absence, work out your own salvation with fear and trembling; 13 for it is God who works in you both to will and to do for His good pleasure.


I am thankful that God has given us access to the name of Jesus the name above all names and that he also gives us the gift of forgiveness for ourselves and others.


----------



## kayte (Oct 25, 2008)

I am grateful to be on the walk...a lifelong and afterlife walk with my Lord

What does God expect? With the multitude of voices added to the messages of your conscience, you may feel overwhelmed. The prophet Micah makes things simple and clear: 

_The LORD has already told you what is good, and this is what he requires: to do what is right, to love mercy, and to walk humbly with your God. Micah 6:8_


----------



## kayte (Oct 26, 2008)

Very grateful that whatever the work..the Lord has given me to do on any given day..even the most quiet task... I am pleased to do my best when I can... grateful
that today,by the grace of God,I can support myself and others and grateful to be of service to to HIM

_Psalm 128: 1, 2
Blessed is every one that feareth the Lord; that walketh in his ways. For thou shall eat the labour of thine hands: happy shalt thou be, and it shall be well with thee._


Jack sat down to supper with his family. Even after twenty years, there was something special about a meal that came from their own farm. Jack could imagine thousands of families sitting down to similar meals of produce from his farm. It made him feel like there was purpose to his life. The work was hard, there were worries about the future, but it was all worth it. The farm was Jack's life. It would never be said that Jack was not fulfilled in his work. He couldn't be happier.

Many people find no satisfaction in the work they do. Their lives lack purpose and meaning. Christians have a source of meaning in their lives. If a Christian does a job, no matter how large or small, to God's glory, then that person will find satisfaction. He is always interested in how we do our jobs. If we do our work with a joyful heart, then we are witnessing to His power in our lives and we are pleasing to Him.

Prayer: 

Let me be not so concerned with the prestige of my job, or the salary it pays, or what other people think of it. Instead, assist me to always do the best that I can, to Your glory, Father. Amen.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 26, 2008)

Luke 6:27-35 (New King James Version)




Love Your Enemies

27 “But I say to you who hear: Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, 28 bless those who curse you, and pray for those who spitefully use you. 29 To him who strikes you on the one cheek, offer the other also. And from him who takes away your cloak, do not withhold your tunic either. 30 Give to everyone who asks of you. And from him who takes away your goods do not ask them back. 31 And just as you want men to do to you, you also do to them likewise.
32 “But if you love those who love you, what credit is that to you? For even sinners love those who love them. 33 And if you do good to those who do good to you, what credit is that to you? For even sinners do the same. 34 And if you lend to those from whom you hope to receive back, what credit is that to you? For even sinners lend to sinners to receive as much back. 35 But love your enemies, do good, and lend, hoping for nothing in return; and your reward will be great, and you will be sons of the Most High. For He is kind to the unthankful and evil.



I am thankful that the Lord instructs us about how to deal with those who unkind to us and he is very clear about it. We are reminded that the Lord is kind even to those who are evil.


----------



## kayte (Oct 27, 2008)

When there seems to be no way and under constant seige from the enenmy grateful that God is the way
and that nothing is impossible with HIM

For with God nothing shall be impossible. Luke 1:37  

By Dr. Richard P. Bucher

"God proved to the world that He is a God for whom nothing is impossible.
A barren senior citizen having a child? Impossible! But God caused Elizabeth to shout for joy when baby John was born. A virgin becoming pregnant and remaining a virgin? Impossible! But God made it so! God becomes man without ceasing to be God? Impossible! But Immanuel was born. God forgives all our sin and gives heaven as a gift -- without requiring any good work on our part? Impossible! But Christ the Savior is born. 

You say that life seems hopeless -- or at least offers little hope. Don't you see that Christ is God's ultimate proof to you that with Him there is always hope? Don't give up, Christian! By sending Jesus Christ, God conquered the most impossible of impossibilities: OUR SIN. Any other impossibility (including the one you are facing) is nothing in His sight. "I am the LORD, the God of all flesh.* Is there anything too hard for Me?"* (Jer. 32:27) *"He who did not spare His own Son, but delivered Him up for us all, how shall He not with Him also freely give us all things?"(*Rom.8:32). 

So rejoice, for with God nothing is impossible, including your impossibilities. Christ is the most glorious reminder of this life-changing truth.

*The servant girl Rhoda *recognized the reality of God's miraculous power. It took the rest of the believers a bit longer to accept that the “impossible” was standing in person outside the door. 
King Herod decided to gain political favor with the Jews by persecuting the followers of Jesus. 

The apostle James was executed, and Peter was arrested with the intent to kill him after the Passover (v. 4). Herod had a tenuous claim to his position, and was desperate to pacify the Jewish leaders and prevent any uprising that might upset Rome. To secure his prized prisoner, he ordered that Peter be guarded by four groups of four soldiers. 

The believers responded with prayer (v. 5). In dramatic fashion, God sent an angel to deliver Peter from depths of Herod's security system. When Peter realized what had happened, he knew that Christians would be gathered in prayer. But here the story is presented with some humor—Peter escaped from Herod, but he can't get into Mary's house! 

Rhoda heard Peter's voice, and immediately recognized the significance of his presence. Filled with joy that God had answered prayers and delivered Peter, she ran to tell the others but forgot to let Peter in. Though the believers were praying for Peter's deliverance, they couldn't believe that the answer to their prayer was actually outside the door. Peter kept knocking, and Rhoda's faith in God's miraculous deliverance was vindicated.

________________________________________
_*TODAY ALONG THE WAY*Have you been praying for something that deep down feels impossible? You know God can do anything—but your situation seems so bleak. Perhaps a devastating illness threatens you or a loved one. Or you long for a friend or family member to come to Christ. God's deliverance often doesn't look the way that we expect. Pray that God would give you the faith of Rhoda so that you can recognize His answers to your prayers.
For with God nothing shall be impossible. Luke 1:37_


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 27, 2008)

2 Kings 20
Hezekiah's Illness
 1 In those days Hezekiah became ill and was at the point of death. The prophet Isaiah son of Amoz went to him and said, "This is what the LORD says: Put your house in order, because you are going to die; you will not recover."

 2 Hezekiah turned his face to the wall and prayed to the LORD, 3 "Remember, O LORD, how I have walked before you faithfully and with wholehearted devotion and have done what is good in your eyes." And Hezekiah wept bitterly.

 4 Before Isaiah had left the middle court, the word of the LORD came to him: 5 "Go back and tell Hezekiah, the leader of my people, 'This is what the LORD, the God of your father David, says: I have heard your prayer and seen your tears; I will heal you. On the third day from now you will go up to the temple of the LORD. 6 I will add fifteen years to your life. And I will deliver you and this city from the hand of the king of Assyria. I will defend this city for my sake and for the sake of my servant David.' "

 7 Then Isaiah said, "Prepare a poultice of figs." They did so and applied it to the boil, and he recovered.

 8 Hezekiah had asked Isaiah, "What will be the sign that the LORD will heal me and that I will go up to the temple of the LORD on the third day from now?"

 9 Isaiah answered, "This is the LORD's sign to you that the LORD will do what he has promised: Shall the shadow go forward ten steps, or shall it go back ten steps?"

 10 "It is a simple matter for the shadow to go forward ten steps," said Hezekiah. "Rather, have it go back ten steps."

 11 Then the prophet Isaiah called upon the LORD, and the LORD made the shadow go back the ten steps it had gone down on the stairway of Ahaz.
Envoys From Babylon
 12 At that time Merodach-Baladan son of Baladan king of Babylon sent Hezekiah letters and a gift, because he had heard of Hezekiah's illness. 13 Hezekiah received the messengers and showed them all that was in his storehouses—the silver, the gold, the spices and the fine oil—his armory and everything found among his treasures. There was nothing in his palace or in all his kingdom that Hezekiah did not show them.

 14 Then Isaiah the prophet went to King Hezekiah and asked, "What did those men say, and where did they come from?"
      "From a distant land," Hezekiah replied. "They came from Babylon."

 15 The prophet asked, "What did they see in your palace?"
      "They saw everything in my palace," Hezekiah said. "There is nothing among my treasures that I did not show them."

 16 Then Isaiah said to Hezekiah, "Hear the word of the LORD : 17 The time will surely come when everything in your palace, and all that your fathers have stored up until this day, will be carried off to Babylon. Nothing will be left, says the LORD. 18 And some of your descendants, your own flesh and blood, that will be born to you, will be taken away, and they will become eunuchs in the palace of the king of Babylon."

 19 "The word of the LORD you have spoken is good," Hezekiah replied. For he thought, "Will there not be peace and security in my lifetime?"

 20 As for the other events of Hezekiah's reign, all his achievements and how he made the pool and the tunnel by which he brought water into the city, are they not written in the book of the annals of the kings of Judah? 21 Hezekiah rested with his fathers. And Manasseh his son succeeded him as king.





I am thankful that the Lord is a God of second chances and that  he honors our faith in him.


----------



## kayte (Oct 28, 2008)

Grateful God loves me and has claimed me as HIS


_For the sake of his great name the LORD will not reject his people, because the LORD was pleased to make you his own.” 
1 Samuel 12:22 

Thus says the Lord: "Do not fear, for I have redeemed you; I have called you by name, you are mine." ~ Isaiah 43:1 ~

The LORD thy God in the midst of thee is mighty; he will save, he will rejoice over thee with joy; he will rest in his love, he will joy over thee with singing. (Zephaniah 3:17

That Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith, as you are being rooted and grounded in love. (Ephesians 3:17


 Before God created the galaxies, he dreamed of us. All that He created, He created with us in mind. He prepared a very special place where he would have communion with his greatest creation, his children. This is the kind of God who will never let us go. Why? Because His name depends on it, the integrity of who He is is at stake! He was pleased to make us His own and we are His, you can count on it! _


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 28, 2008)

While I was traveling, I was able to take in some beautiful sites of nature and realized how truly great, resourceful, and creative our God is! Today, I am thankful that we can feel God's presence and experience His greatness by simply looking at everyday wonders.

Psalms 19:1-2 (NIV)
 1 The heavens declare the glory of God; 
       the skies proclaim the work of his hands. 
 2 Day after day they pour forth speech; 
       night after night they display knowledge.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am grateful that God carries out the words of His servants and rebuilds our ruins.

Isaiah 44:24-26 

24 "This is what the LORD says— 
       your Redeemer, who formed you in the womb: 
       I am the LORD, 
       who has made all things, 
       who alone stretched out the heavens, 
       who spread out the earth by myself, 
 25 who foils the signs of false prophets 
       and makes fools of diviners, 
       who overthrows the learning of the wise 
       and turns it into nonsense, 
 26 who carries out the words of his servants 
       and fulfills the predictions of his messengers, 
       who says of Jerusalem, 'It shall be inhabited,' 
       of the towns of Judah, 'They shall be built,' 
       and of their ruins, 'I will restore them,'


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 29, 2008)

I am grateful today for the Lord's presence in my life, his ever present support and abiding wisdom.



Jeremiah 51:15-16 (New International Version)


 15 "He made the earth by his power;
       he founded the world by his wisdom
       and stretched out the heavens by his understanding.

 16 When he thunders, the waters in the heavens roar;
       he makes clouds rise from the ends of the earth.
       He sends lightning with the rain
       and brings out the wind from his storehouses.


----------



## kayte (Oct 30, 2008)

I am grateful the Lord heard my prayers and others in need.

_"God is able to make it up to you by giving you everything you need and more, so that there will not only be enough for your own needs, but plenty left over to give joyfully to others" (2 Corinthians 9:8)._


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 30, 2008)

kayte said:


> I am grateful the Lord heard my prayers and others in need.
> 
> _"God is able to make it up to you by giving you everything you need and more, so that there will not only be enough for your own needs, but plenty left over to give joyfully to others" (2 Corinthians 9:8)._



This is one of the verses that I am standing on. Powerful!


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 30, 2008)

Luke 7:6-9      He was not far from the house when the centurion sent friends to say to him: "Lord, don't trouble yourself, for I do not deserve to have you come under my roof. 7That is why I did not even consider myself worthy to come to you. But say the word, and my servant will be healed. 8For I myself am a man under authority, with soldiers under me. I tell this one, 'Go,' and he goes; and that one, 'Come,' and he comes. I say to my servant, 'Do this,' and he does it."

 9When Jesus heard this, he was amazed at him, and turning to the crowd following him, he said, "I tell you, I have not found such great faith even in Israel." 10Then the men who had been sent returned to the house and found the servant well.


I am thankful that the Lord honors our faith with real results. Each blessing reinforces our faith in what the Lord can and will do.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 31, 2008)

Numbers 23:19-20 (New International Version)

 19 God is not a man, that he should lie,
       nor a son of man, that he should change his mind.
       Does he speak and then not act?
       Does he promise and not fulfill?

 20 I have received a command to bless;
       he has blessed, and I cannot change it.

I am thankful that when the Lord blesses us there is nothing or no one that can change  or reverse our blessing.


----------



## kayte (Oct 31, 2008)

Giving thanks for my breakthrough and DIVINE FAVOUR and reversal of curse tunred to BLESSING and given restoration from my Lord 


*Unexpected Breakthrough*


*[I]Isaiah 55:12 'You will go out in joy and be led forth in peace; the mountains and hills will burst into song before you, and all the trees of the field will clap their hands. Instead of the thorn bush will grow the pine tree, and instead of briers the myrtle will grow. This will be for the LORD's renown, for an everlasting sign, which will not be destroyed.' (NIV) [/i]

How do people know that God is real? Largely, through the witness of our lives. When we lay down our lives, offering ourselves as living sacrifices for him, he showers his favour upon us. Favour is visible blessing and success that can't be explained by virtue of our hard work, ingenuity or determination alone. Favour is, quite simply, heaven smiling on us in ways that attract attention. Favour causes people to become curious about us, which opens a door for us to 'make God famous' by telling what he has done for us. According to this promise in Isaiah, one of the signs of God's favour is that we will succeed where others have failed. We will break through barriers where others have met with nothing but frustration and heartache. Where others have known only a curse, we will see a blessing. In the book of Genesis, God pronounced a curse on the soil itself. He said that, because of the sin of Adam and Eve, the soil would bear fruit for them but only after much sweat and toil. What's more, thorns and thistles would grow up among their crops, so that they'd constantly be working to bring forth the fruit they needed. Here in Isaiah, God promises us, his people of faith, that as we live for him that curse will be reversed. He's speaking, at least on a metaphoric level, about turning failure into success and defeat into victory. God's people will, quite simply, be visibly operating under different conditions. I don't mean that Christians don't face the same pain and challenge faced by other people. No, in fact being a person of faith can cause you problem you didn't have before -- the opposition of others, for example. What I'm saying is that God will give us situations where we see amazing breakthroughs where others have been battling along for ages and finding only frustration. Believe for that creative idea you need. Seek God for that sudden inspiration you require. Go on, look for thorny situations to be replaced by beautiful groves of fruitful trees. 

Prayer: 'Father, I know that I will face my share of challenges in this life. But I pray that you'll give me some significant breakthroughs, some unusual successes, so that others will see your special favour upon me and start to seek after you.'*


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 1, 2008)

kayte said:


> Giving thanks for my breakthrough and DIVINE FAVOUR and reversal of curse tunred to BLESSING and given restoration from my Lord
> 
> 
> *Unexpected Breakthrough*
> ...




Thanks Kayte, I really got a lot out of this very insightful post.


----------



## kayte (Nov 1, 2008)

I am deeply grateful for my relationship with God ...nothing else compares..or
comes before God..not romance or career or family
God always first


Beloved of God 
“Let the beloved of the LORD rest secure in him, for he shields him all day long, and the one the LORD loves rests between his shoulders.” Deuteronomy 33:12



Have you thought of yourself in that way, as the beloved of God? The word beloved means much loved, adored one, favorite, and darling; someone who is loved intensely. That is how God views you; you are His precious child, the one on whom His favor rests. You are the child He would do anything for. You are the son or daughter with whom He longs to spend time. You are the one He devotes His energies to because you are the child upon whom His hopes rest. When we think of ourselves in that light, we find security in that love and know, without a shadow of a doubt, that our Father will let nothing come into our path that will not be for our good. He will shield us from all that will injure us, and He will protect us from all harm. Just as a beloved child rests on his father’s shoulders, so we, who are the beloved of God, are carried by our Father when the going gets tough. It is in Him that we find rest as He carries us through the storms of life. Yes, we can rest in the security of such a Father!

Father, thank You for this promise. Thank You for making us Your beloved children. We are overwhelmed by that reality, but, oh, so happy that You have chosen us. Help us to run to You with all of life’s trials. Remind us that You will take care of us, protect us, and ultimately even carry us when we become weary. Thank You for being such a loving and caring Father. Thank You for giving us a safe resting place in this hectic world! Amen


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 1, 2008)

Psalm 103 (New International Version)




Psalm 103
Of David.
 1 Praise the LORD, O my soul;
       all my inmost being, praise his holy name.

 2 Praise the LORD, O my soul,
       and forget not all his benefits-

 3 who forgives all your sins
       and heals all your diseases,

 4 who redeems your life from the pit
       and crowns you with love and compassion,

 5 who satisfies your desires with good things
       so that your youth is renewed like the eagle's.

 6 The LORD works righteousness
       and justice for all the oppressed.

 7 He made known his ways to Moses,
       his deeds to the people of Israel:

 8 The LORD is compassionate and gracious,
       slow to anger, abounding in love.

 9 He will not always accuse,
       nor will he harbor his anger forever;

 10 he does not treat us as our sins deserve
       or repay us according to our iniquities.

 11 For as high as the heavens are above the earth,
       so great is his love for those who fear him;

 12 as far as the east is from the west,
       so far has he removed our transgressions from us.

 13 As a father has compassion on his children,
       so the LORD has compassion on those who fear him;

 14 for he knows how we are formed,
       he remembers that we are dust.

 15 As for man, his days are like grass,
       he flourishes like a flower of the field;

 16 the wind blows over it and it is gone,
       and its place remembers it no more.

 17 But from everlasting to everlasting
       the LORD's love is with those who fear him,
       and his righteousness with their children's children-

 18 with those who keep his covenant
       and remember to obey his precepts.

 19 The LORD has established his throne in heaven,
       and his kingdom rules over all.

 20 Praise the LORD, you his angels,
       you mighty ones who do his bidding,
       who obey his word.

 21 Praise the LORD, all his heavenly hosts,
       you his servants who do his will.

 22 Praise the LORD, all his works
       everywhere in his dominion.
       Praise the LORD, O my soul.




    I am thankful unto the Lord for all his many benefits, his favor and continued positive progress.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 2, 2008)

kayte said:


> [/B][/COLOR][/B]
> 
> *Prayer: 'Father, I know that I will face my share of challenges in this life. But I pray that you'll give me some significant breakthroughs, some unusual successes, so that others will see your special favour upon me and start to seek after you.'*[/B]



I am going to use this prayer!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 2, 2008)

Today I am grateful that the days and blessings ahead of us are greater than those that are behind us.

Haggai 2:8-9 (NIV)
'The silver is mine and the gold is mine,' declares the LORD Almighty.  'The glory of this present house will be greater than the glory of the former house,' says the LORD Almighty. 'And in this place I will grant peace,' declares the LORD Almighty."


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 2, 2008)

I love these two 
I meditate on these two all the time.
Holy, Holy, Holy
Is our Lord God Almighty who was and is to come!
With All Creation I sing Praise to the King of Kings 
You are my everything and I will Adore you!

Praise God to Whom all Blessings Flow
Praise Him people here below
Praise Him all Ye Heavenly Hosts
Praise Father, Son, and Holy Ghost!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 2, 2008)

Amos 9:14-15 (New International Version)


 14 I will bring back my exiled  people Israel;
       they will rebuild the ruined cities and live in them.
       They will plant vineyards and drink their wine;
       they will make gardens and eat their fruit.

 15 I will plant Israel in their own land,
       never again to be uprooted
       from the land I have given them,"
       says the LORD your God.

I am thankful that the Lord provides  me with safety and the promise of restoration and blessings in all pertinent areas of life.


----------



## kayte (Nov 3, 2008)

We fall down but we can get back up again,confess to our Lord......thanks be to God whose mercies are new every morning 

1 Have mercy on me, O God, 
       according to your unfailing love; 
       according to your great compassion 
       blot out my transgressions. 
 2 Wash away all my iniquity 
       and cleanse me from my sin. 

 3 For I know my transgressions, 
       and my sin is always before me. 

 4 Against you, you only, have I sinned 
       and done what is evil in your sight, 
       so that you are proved right when you speak 
       and justified when you judge. 

 5 Surely I was sinful at birth, 
       sinful from the time my mother conceived me. 

 6 Surely you desire truth in the inner parts [a] ; 
       you teach * me wisdom in the inmost place. 

 7 Cleanse me with hyssop, and I will be clean; 
       wash me, and I will be whiter than snow. 

 8 Let me hear joy and gladness; 
       let the bones you have crushed rejoice. 

 9 Hide your face from my sins 
       and blot out all my iniquity. 

 10 Create in me a pure heart, O God, 
       and renew a steadfast spirit within me. 

 11 Do not cast me from your presence 
       or take your Holy Spirit from me. 

 12 Restore to me the joy of your salvation 
       and grant me a willing spirit, to sustain me. 

 13 Then I will teach transgressors your ways, 
       and sinners will turn back to you. 

 14 Save me from bloodguilt, O God, 
       the God who saves me, 
       and my tongue will sing of your righteousness. 

 15 O Lord, open my lips, 
       and my mouth will declare your praise. 

 16 You do not delight in sacrifice, or I would bring it; 
       you do not take pleasure in burnt offerings. 

 17 The sacrifices of God are [c] a broken spirit; 
       a broken and contrite heart, 
       O God, you will not despise. 

 18 In your good pleasure make Zion prosper; 
       build up the walls of Jerusalem. 

 19 Then there will be righteous sacrifices, 
       whole burnt offerings to delight you; 
       then bulls will be offered on your altar*


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 3, 2008)

Matthew 21:17-22 (New King James Version)


17 Then He left them and went out of the city to Bethany, and He lodged there.

The Fig Tree Withered

18 Now in the morning, as He returned to the city, He was hungry. 19 And seeing a fig tree by the road, He came to it and found nothing on it but leaves, and said to it, “Let no fruit grow on you ever again.” Immediately the fig tree withered away.
The Lesson of the Withered Fig Tree

20 And when the disciples saw it, they marveled, saying, “How did the fig tree wither away so soon?” 
21 So Jesus answered and said to them, “Assuredly, I say to you, if you have faith and do not doubt, you will not only do what was done to the fig tree, but also if you say to this mountain, ‘Be removed and be cast into the sea,’ it will be done. 22 And whatever things you ask in prayer, believing, you will receive.”


I am thankful today for the lessons of faith shown to us in the word of God.


----------



## kayte (Nov 3, 2008)

When all seems lost and beyond repair our Lord makes the way where there was none
Grateful or divine intervention


*Our Defender *
“He is my defender; I will not be defeated.” Psalm 62:6


What is God doing when your life seems to be falling apart? Where is He when you’ve failed yet another time and the devil is laughing in your face? What does God do when we are crumpled in a heap on the floor feeling as if we can’t go on? He isn’t off in heaven shaking His head. He right there in the thick of it. He is fighting for us. Look up; do you see Him? He is pointing you to the corner and he is taking up the fight for you. Exodus 14:14 says, “The LORD will fight for you, you need only remain still.” Wow, that’s all I have to do, just be still and stay out of God’s way? His job is to fight for us; our job is to trust that He will do what we cannot. This is a hard lesson for us human beings to learn. We like to be in control. We like to think we can do it all. We have been brainwashed into thinking we should and we can if we try hard enough; but that is all subterfuge from the devil.     He knows that if we face him alone we will lie in defeat; what we need to do is give up and let God take over. Just trust. Not take control. Not question. Not wrestle. Our job is to remain still, watch and pray. God will not be defeated! He will fight for us and He will be victorious! So, next time your life seems to be unraveling, pray. Pray and then stand back and watch your God fight the battle for you. Victory will be yours, for God will not be defeated! 

Thank You, Father, for being our defender. Thank You for the reassurance that we do not have to fight the battle alone; that You are with us and will take over when we can no longer go on. You will be the victor and we will be right there by Your side, victorious also. Keep our focus on You, dear Lord. Be our protector and our defender. We praise You in advance for what You will do in our lives, for the victories that will be ours because of You. Thank You from the bottom of our hearts! Amen


*In God's Time*
For the vision is yet for an appointed time, but at the end it shall speak, and not lie: though it tarry, wait for it; because it will surely come, it will not tarry. (Habakkuk 2:3)

mercy may seem slow, but it is sure. The Lord in unfailing wisdom has appointed a time for the outgoing of His gracious power, and God's time is the best time. We are in a hurry; the vision of the blessings excites our desire and hastens our longings; but the Lord will keep His appointments. He never is before His time; He never is behind.
    It is only a matter of patience, and we shall soon see for ourselves the faithfulness of the Lord. No promise of His shall fail; "it will not lie." No promise of His will be lost in silence; "it shall speak." What comfort it will speak to the believing ear! No promise of His shall need to be renewed like a bill which could not be paid on the day in which it fell due-"it will not tarry."

      Come, my soul, canst thou not wait for thy God? Rest in Him and be still in unutterable peacefulness.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 4, 2008)

Today, I am just thankful that God forgives and even when we anger Him, He still loves us and desires that we return to Him.

Isaiah 12 (NIV)

In that day you will say: 
       "I will praise you, O LORD. 
       Although you were angry with me, 
       your anger has turned away 
       and you have comforted me. 
 Surely God is my salvation; 
       I will trust and not be afraid. 
       The LORD, the LORD, is my strength and my song; 
       he has become my salvation." 
 With joy you will draw water 
       from the wells of salvation. 
 In that day you will say: 
       "Give thanks to the LORD, call on his name; 
       make known among the nations what he has done, 
       and proclaim that his name is exalted. 
 Sing to the LORD, for he has done glorious things; 
       let this be known to all the world. 
 Shout aloud and sing for joy, people of Zion, 
       for great is the Holy One of Israel among you."


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 4, 2008)

Joshua 1:8-9 (New King James Version)



8 This Book of the Law shall not depart from your mouth, but you shall meditate in it day and night, that you may observe to do according to all that is written in it. For then you will make your way prosperous, and then you will have good success. 9 Have I not commanded you? Be strong and of good courage; do not be afraid, nor be dismayed, for the LORD your God is with you wherever you go.”



I am thankful today that our Lord promises to make us prosperous, give us good success, and to be with us wherever we go.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 5, 2008)

Today I am grateful that God chose me to witness this historic event that my ancestors prayed for and dared to dream of centuries ago. I am thankful that a God-fearing man has been elected by people of all ages and all races to lead this nation. There is truly nothing to hard for God.

Thank you, Lord. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 5, 2008)

I give thanks to you Lord today b/c your Word will Never Come Back Unto You Void!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 5, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Today I am grateful that God chose me to witness this historic event that my ancestors prayed for and dared to dream of centuries ago. I am thankful that a God-fearing man has been elected by people of all ages and all races to lead this nation. There is truly nothing to hard for God.
> 
> Thank you, Lord. Thank you, thank you, thank you.




Amen!!!!!!!


----------



## kayte (Nov 5, 2008)

I just thank you Lord for giving me a wonderful life that I forget is truly wonderful when I release all the complaints and that by our new president elect..gifted by your hands the future is more wonderful than we could have shaped by our own design 


Jeremiah 29
4 This is what the LORD Almighty, the God of Israel, says to all those I carried into exile from Jerusalem to Babylon: 5 "Build houses and settle down; plant gardens and eat what they produce. 6 Marry and have sons and daughters; find wives for your sons and give your daughters in marriage, so that they too may have sons and daughters. Increase in number there; do not decrease. 7 Also, seek the peace and prosperity of the city to which I have carried you into exile. Pray to the LORD for it, because if it prospers, you too will prosper." 8 Yes, this is what the LORD Almighty, the God of Israel, says: "Do not let the prophets and diviners among you deceive you. Do not listen to the dreams you encourage them to have. 9 They are prophesying lies to you in my name. I have not sent them," declares the LORD. 

 10 This is what the LORD says: "When seventy years are completed for Babylon, I will come to you and fulfill my gracious promise to bring you back to this place. 11 For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. 12 Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. 13 You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart. 14 I will be found by you," declares the LORD, "and will bring you back from captivity. * I will gather you from all the nations and places where I have banished you," declares the LORD, "and will bring you back to the place from which I carried you into exile." *


----------



## cocochanty (Nov 6, 2008)

I thank God for constantly drawing me closer to Him, by giving discernment when it comes to certain things. I wasnt praising and honoring God like I should. I praise God for pressing these things on my heart. God gave me mercy and Grace, glory to God


Thank you God You are wonderful in all Your ways


----------



## kayte (Nov 6, 2008)

> Today I am grateful that God chose me to witness this historic event that my ancestors prayed for and dared to dream of centuries ago. I am thankful that a God-fearing man has been elected by people of all ages and all races to lead this nation. There is truly nothing to hard for God.
> 
> Thank you, Lord. Thank you, thank you, thank you.





> Amen!!!!!!!



And let all the people say 
Amen


----------



## kayte (Nov 6, 2008)

I am grateful that I found an old necklace with Christian sign of the fish and two separate devotions after that which speak to the loaves and fishes miracle ...I prayed this morning for even God's crumbs and I am convinced and grateful the Lord is about to turn my loaves and fishes into Plenty and my crumbs into blessed Abundance and the smallest seeds 
into miracle

*Nehemiah 8:*
_9 When the people heard what the Law required, they were so moved that they began to cry. So Nehemiah, who was the governor, Ezra, the priest and scholar of the Law, and the Levites who were explaining the Law told all the people, "This day is holy to the LORD your God, so you are not to mourn or cry. 10Now go home and have a feast. Share your food and wine with those who don't have enough. Today is holy to our Lord, so don't be sad. The joy that the LORD gives you will make you strong."_


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 6, 2008)

I have strayed, but I thank my Heavenly Father for never giving up on me. For constantly showing me that nothing is too hard for Him to conquer. For constantly renewing my faith, and reaffirmming within me what really is important in life. Father, although i do no know what the next step I need to take to get my life in order, I am trusting YOU. I have no other choice. Hallelujah. Thank you Jesus....


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 6, 2008)

Psalm 6:8-10 (New King James Version)





 8 Depart from me, all you workers of iniquity;
         For the LORD has heard the voice of my weeping.
 9 The LORD has heard my supplication;
         The LORD will receive my prayer.
 10 Let all my enemies be ashamed and greatly troubled;
         Let them turn back and be ashamed suddenly.



I am thankful today that the Lord hears and receives our prayers and turns our weeping into joy.That he can fill our mouth with laughter and our tongue with singing.


Psalm 126
A Song of Ascents.
 1 When the LORD brought back the captivity of Zion,
         We were like those who dream.
 2 Then our mouth was filled with laughter,
         And our tongue with singing.
         Then they said among the nations,
         “The LORD has done great things for them.”
 3 The LORD has done great things for us,
         And we are glad.

 4 Bring back our captivity, O LORD,
         As the streams in the South.

 5 Those who sow in tears
         Shall reap in joy.
 6 He who continually goes forth weeping,
         Bearing seed for sowing,
         Shall doubtless come again with rejoicing,
         Bringing his sheaves with him.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 6, 2008)

I am thankful that at my weakest moments, God is my strength and He is my warrior.

Exodus 15:2-3 (NIV)

The LORD is my strength and my song; 
       he has become my salvation. 
       He is my God, and I will praise him, 
       my father's God, and I will exalt him. 
The LORD is a warrior; 
       the LORD is his name.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 7, 2008)

Luke 4:18-19 (New King James Version)



18 “ The Spirit of the LORD is upon Me,
       Because He has anointed Me
      To preach the gospel to the poor;
      He has sent Me to heal the brokenhearted,[a]
      To proclaim liberty to the captives
      And recovery of sight to the blind,
      To set at liberty those who are oppressed;
       19 To proclaim the acceptable year of the LORD.”*




John 8:14-1

14 Jesus answered and said to them, “Even if I bear witness of Myself, My witness is true, for I know where I came from and where I am going; but you do not know where I come from and where I am going. 15 You judge according to the flesh; I judge no one. 16 And yet if I do judge, My judgment is true; for I am not alone, but I am with the Father who sent Me. 17 It is also written in your law that the testimony of two men is true. 18 I am One who bears witness of Myself, and the Father who sent Me bears witness of Me.” 

I am thankful for the proof and witness of God's love that he sent his son our Lord Jesus into the world.*


----------



## kayte (Nov 8, 2008)

Rough time..but the Lord did take my loaves and fishes and gave me an appearance
for a good amount of money within hours after posting and Iam saying THANK YOU FOR MORE  miracles

Beloved I would above all else that thy soul prospers as thy health prospers


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 8, 2008)

kayte said:


> Rough time..but the Lord did take my loaves and fishes and gave me an appearance
> for a good amount of money within hours after posting and Iam saying THANK YOU FOR MORE  miracles
> 
> Beloved I would above all else that thy soul prospers as thy health prospers




That's great news Kayte. Praise the Lord!!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 8, 2008)

kayte said:


> Rough time..but the Lord did take my loaves and fishes and gave me an appearance
> for a good amount of money within hours after posting and Iam saying THANK YOU FOR MORE  miracles
> 
> Beloved I would above all else that thy soul prospers as thy health prospers



Praise the Lord!!!

Going through a rough time too but God touched someone and they gave me something for free just last night! Tithing definitely works! I was just thinking yesterday I didn't know how I was going to get everything that I needed to get with the small amount of money that I have left until pay day (next week) but God provided in an unexpected way!!


----------



## kayte (Nov 8, 2008)

> Going through a rough time too but God touched someone and they gave me something for free just last night! Tithing definitely works! I was just thinking yesterday I didn't know how I was going to get everything that I needed to get with the small amount of money that I have left until pay day (next week) but God provided in an unexpected way!!



Praise His Holy Name 
His mercies are NEW every morning


----------



## kayte (Nov 8, 2008)

Grateful for LOVE which is the fruit of the Spirit
God is LOVE
Thank God for love


If I have a faith that can move mountains, but have not love, I am nothing." 1 Corinthians 13:2 NIV
11.08.08



In the Intensive Care waiting room

      We keep saying that relationships are more important to us than anything else, but our actions don't show it. We constantly shortchange our friends and loved ones for the sake of money, or "getting ahead." Relationships are like flowers; if you don't nurture and protect them, they die. That's why Paul writes: "Do nothing out of selfish ambition or vain conceit...look not only to your own interests, but also to the interests of others" (Php 2:3-4 NIV). Sometimes it takes heartache and crisis to remind us how irreplaceable the people in our lives are.

      One author writes: "I have spent long hours in the Intensive Care waiting room watching anguished people, listening to urgent questions: 'Will my husband make it? Will my child walk again? How do you live without your companion of 30 years?' The Intensive Care waiting room is different from any other place in the world. And the people who wait are different. They can't do enough for each other. No one is rude. The distinctions of race and class melt away. The garbage man loves his wife as much as the university professor loves his, and everyone understands this. Each person pulls for everyone else. In the Intensive Care waiting room the world changes. Vanity and pretence vanish. The universe is focused on the doctor's next report. If only it will show improvement. Everyone knows that loving someone else is what life is all about. Could we learn to love like that, if we realized that every day of life, is like a day in the Intensive Care waiting room?"


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 9, 2008)

2 Samuel 7:26-29 (New King James Version)



26 So let Your name be magnified forever, saying, ‘The LORD of hosts is the God over Israel.’ And let the house of Your servant David be established before You. 27 For You, O LORD of hosts, God of Israel, have revealed this to Your servant, saying, ‘I will build you a house.’ Therefore Your servant has found it in his heart to pray this prayer to You. 
28 “And now, O Lord GOD, You are God, and Your words are true, and You have promised this goodness to Your servant. 29 Now therefore, let it please You to bless the house of Your servant, that it may continue before You forever; for You, O Lord GOD, have spoken it, and with Your blessing let the house of Your servant be blessed forever.”

I am thankful today that I have experienced the goodness of God and that  my house can be blessed just as the house of King David was blessed.


----------



## kayte (Nov 9, 2008)

I praise and thank the Lord for divine restoration,for house and land and healing in every area of my life..for raisIng the dead areas into abundant beautiful LIFE

"_Tell me about all the great things Elisha has done." 5 Just as Gehazi was telling the king how Elisha had restored the dead to life, the woman whose son Elisha had brought back to life came to beg the king for her house and land. 
      Gehazi said, "This is the woman, my lord the king, and this is her son whom Elisha restored to life." 6 The king asked the woman about it, and she told him. 
      Then he assigned an official to her case and said to him, "Give back everything that belonged to her, including all the income from her land from the day she left the country until now."_


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 9, 2008)

Ezekiel 12:23-28 (New International Version)


23 Say to them, 'This is what the Sovereign LORD says: I am going to put an end to this proverb, and they will no longer quote it in Israel.' Say to them, 'The days are near when every vision will be fulfilled. 24 For there will be no more false visions or flattering divinations among the people of Israel. 25 But I the LORD will speak what I will, and it shall be fulfilled without delay. For in your days, you rebellious house, I will fulfill whatever I say, declares the Sovereign LORD.' 




 26 The word of the LORD came to me: 27 "Son of man, the house of Israel is saying, 'The vision he sees is for many years from now, and he prophesies about the distant future.' 

 28 "Therefore say to them, 'This is what the Sovereign LORD says: None of my words will be delayed any longer; whatever I say will be fulfilled, declares the Sovereign LORD.'


I am thankful for God's promise of fulfilment of his word without delay .Prayers can be answered without delay because he is our Sovereign God.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am thankful that God's promises fall down like snow and rain to nourish and cultivate our harvests so that they begin to sprout up from the ground and manifest.


Isaiah 55:10-11 (NIV)
       As the rain and the snow 
       come down from heaven, 
       and do not return to it 
       without watering the earth 
       and making it bud and flourish, 
       so that it yields seed for the sower and bread for the eater, 
       so is my word that goes out from my mouth: 
       It will not return to me empty, 
       but will accomplish what I desire 
       and achieve the purpose for which I sent it.


----------



## kayte (Nov 10, 2008)

I am the Lord's Anointed...His beloved daughter as the apple of His eye 
no one dares touch His anointed..and for this and the promise of Caannan and miracles
with my name on them...and the promise of certain Holy divine justice
and all His promises to Kayte made before I was concieved and coming to fruition
I am grateful..Praise His name


7 That day David first committed to Asaph and his associates this psalm of thanks to the LORD : 
 8 Give thanks to the LORD, call on his name; 
       make known among the nations what he has done. 

 9 Sing to him, sing praise to him; 
       tell of all his wonderful acts. 

 10 Glory in his holy name; 
       let the hearts of those who seek the LORD rejoice. 

 11 Look to the LORD and his strength; 
       seek his face always. 

 12 Remember the wonders he has done, 
       his miracles, and the judgments he pronounced, 

 13 O descendants of Israel his servant, 
       O sons of Jacob, his chosen ones. 

 14 He is the LORD our God; 
       his judgments are in all the earth. 

 15 He remembers * his covenant forever, 
       the word he commanded, for a thousand generations, 

 16 the covenant he made with Abraham, 
       the oath he swore to Isaac. 

 17 He confirmed it to Jacob as a decree, 
       to Israel as an everlasting covenant: 

 18 "To you I will give the land of Canaan 
       as the portion you will inherit." 

 19 When they were but few in number, 
       few indeed, and strangers in it, 

 20 they [c] wandered from nation to nation, 
       from one kingdom to another. 

 21 He allowed no man to oppress them; 
       for their sake he rebuked kings: 

 22 "Do not touch my anointed ones; 
       do my prophets no harm." 

 23 Sing to the LORD, all the earth; 
       proclaim his salvation day after day. 

 24 Declare his glory among the nations, 
       his marvelous deeds among all peoples. 

 25 For great is the LORD and most worthy of praise; *


----------



## kayte (Nov 10, 2008)

> so is my word that goes out from my mouth:
> It will not return to me empty,
> but will accomplish what I desire
> and achieve the purpose for which I sent it.



Amen..so it is!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 10, 2008)

Malachi 3:16 (New King James Version)


A Book of Remembrance
    16 Then those who feared the LORD spoke to one another,
      And the LORD listened and heard them;
      So a book of remembrance was written before Him
      For those who fear the LORD
      And who meditate on His name.


I am thankful today because the Lord listens and hears  when we pray and meditate on his name.    This knowledge comforts me and makes me feel protected and confident. Praise the Lord!


----------



## kayte (Nov 11, 2008)

I want to apologize to God for complaining 
really my life is good....and I am learning to be content in what ever condition 
I am in ..Thanks be to God who is only a prayer and thought and breath away and as close...

*Psalm 23  *
_The Lord is my Shepherd I shall not want
He maketh me to lie down in green pastures
He leadeth me beside the still  waters _
He restoreth my soul


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 11, 2008)

Psalm 107
Thanksgiving to the LORD for His Great Works of Deliverance
 1 Oh, give thanks to the LORD, for He is good!
         For His mercy endures forever.
 2 Let the redeemed of the LORD say so,
         Whom He has redeemed from the hand of the enemy,
 3 And gathered out of the lands,
         From the east and from the west,
         From the north and from the south.





 I am thankful that I am the redeemed of the Lord and I am saying that it is so.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 12, 2008)

Joshua 10:12-14 (New King James Version)


12 Then Joshua spoke to the LORD in the day when the LORD delivered up the Amorites before the children of Israel, and he said in the sight of Israel:

      “Sun, stand still over Gibeon;
      And Moon, in the Valley of Aijalon.”

 13 So the sun stood still,
      And the moon stopped,
      Till the people had revenge
      Upon their enemies.

   Is this not written in the Book of Jasher? So the sun stood still in the midst of heaven, and did not hasten to go down for about a whole day. 14 And there has been no day like that, before it or after it, that the LORD heeded the voice of a man; for the LORD fought for Israel.

I am thankful for the evidence that the Lord is able to do above and beyond what we could ask or think to deliver his people in a time of need.


----------



## kayte (Nov 12, 2008)

Sometimes when it  is too painful to fold my hands or even open my mouth or bend my 
knees or form the thought of prayer The Holy Spirit has already groaned in intercession and Lord Jesus healing as my intermediary and in divine synergy the Lord God answers my prayers and needs urgent and minute 
within less than a span of minutes..before I even realized the need..it was answered 
and I am grateful for this and more  

*Before We Even Call*
"I will answer them before they even call to Me. While they are still talking to Me about their needs, I will go ahead and answer their prayers!" (Isaiah 65:24).


Allenby's Bridge, which spans the Jordan River, was built to honor the man whom God used to lead the miraculous conquest of Jerusalem with the firing of a single gun.
Allenby recalled how, as a little boy when he use to lisp his evening prayers, he was taught to repeat after his mother the closing part of the prayer:

"*And, O Lord, we will not forget They ancient people, Israel. Lord, hasten the day when Israel truly shall be thy people and shall be restored to Thy favor and to their land."*"

I never knew then," Allenby said at a reception in London, "that God would give me the privilege of helping to answer my own childhood prayers."

Even more wonderful than that kind of divine providence is the truth expressed in Isaiah 65:24 (KJV): "Before they call I will answer." I have seen this promise fulfilled many times in the global program of Campus Crusade for Christ. Even during the time we have prayed for desperate needs - financial and otherwise - God was already laying it upon the hearts of His faithful people to respond.
What a great comfort to know that we serve that kind of God!
________________________________________
Bible Reading: Isaiah 65:18-25
________________________________________
TODAY'S ACTION POINT: Even as I pray for the needs of others and myself today, I will remember the power and faithfulness of God who has already begun to answer even before I ask


----------



## kayte (Nov 14, 2008)

I am grateful The Lord is merciful and that HE pities us and remembers we are dust


Psalm 103
13 As a father has compassion on his children, 
       so the LORD has compassion on those who fear him; 

 14 for he knows how we are formed, 
       he remembers that we are dust. 


Lamentations
His mercies are new every morning


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 14, 2008)

I am grateful that even when financial situations look grim, that whatever I give unto the Lord will be returned and He always gives me more than what I have given. I am thankful that me and LHCF sisters are walking into overflow, abundance, and joy, prosperity, peace of mind, health, and well-being that "runneth over."


Luke 6:38 (NIV)

Give, and it will be given to you. A good measure, pressed down, shaken together and running over, will be poured into your lap. For with the measure you use, it will be measured to you.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 14, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> I am grateful that even when financial situations look grim, that whatever I give unto the Lord will be returned and He always gives me more than what I have given. I am thankful that me and LHCF sisters are walking into overflow, abundance, and joy, prosperity, peace of mind, health, and well-being that "runneth over."
> 
> 
> Luke 6:38 (NIV)
> ...



Amen and  Praise the Lord !!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 14, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> I am grateful that even when financial situations look grim, that whatever I give unto the Lord will be returned and He always gives me more than what I have given. I am thankful that me and LHCF sisters are walking into overflow, abundance, and joy, prosperity, peace of mind, health, and well-being that "runneth over."
> 
> 
> Luke 6:38 (NIV)
> ...


 

I stand touch and Agree on this Amen and Amen!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 14, 2008)

Deuteronomy 2:7 (New King James Version)



7 “For the LORD your God has blessed you in all the work of your hand. He knows your trudging through this great wilderness. These forty years the LORD your God has been with you; you have lacked nothing.”’ 



I am grateful that the Lord has allowed me real progress and opened doors to improve my situation. Praise the Lord!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 15, 2008)

ultrasuede said:


> Deuteronomy 2:7 (New King James Version)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ultrasuede I am encouraged by your testimony that you have experienced progress and open doors in your situation!!!  As the scripture you quoted says, let God bless all the works of our hands and let us lack nothing.  Amen.


----------



## kayte (Nov 16, 2008)

> I am grateful that even when financial situations look grim, that whatever I give unto the Lord will be returned and He always gives me more than what I have given. I am thankful that me and LHCF sisters are walking into overflow, abundance, and joy, prosperity, peace of mind, health, and well-being that "runneth over."





> I stand touch and Agree on this Amen and Amen!



Praise the Lord God who gives us exceedingly abundantly more than we ask for and
so it is for the writer of the above requests and all others


----------



## kayte (Nov 16, 2008)

> Ultrasuede I am encouraged by your testimony that you have experienced progress and open doors in your situation!!! As the scripture you quoted says, let God bless all the works of our hands and let us lack nothing. Amen.





> I am grateful that the Lord has allowed me real progress and opened doors to improve my situation. Praise the Lord!



Amen..beautiful words of hope and inspiration


----------



## kayte (Nov 16, 2008)

My gratitude today is thank God for sisters in the gratitude thread and how their encouraging words through Christ is healing and illuminating my life with blessed hope


Rom. 5:1-5). 
_Now this hope does not disappoint us, because God's love has been poured out into our hearts by the Holy Spirit, who has been given to us.

And hope makes not ashamed;because our hearts are full of the love of God through the Holy Spirit which is given to us._

1 Peter 1:3
_Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who according to his abundant mercy hath begotten us again to a living hope by the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead,_


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 16, 2008)

Jeremiah 20:11-13 (New King James Version)



11 But the LORD is with me as a mighty, awesome One. 
      Therefore my persecutors will stumble, and will not prevail. 
      They will be greatly ashamed, for they will not prosper. 
      Their everlasting confusion will never be forgotten. 
       12 But, O LORD of hosts, 
      You who test the righteous, 
      And see the mind and heart, 
      Let me see Your vengeance on them; 
      For I have pleaded my cause before You. 
       13 Sing to the LORD! Praise the LORD! 
      For He has delivered the life of the poor 
      From the hand of evildoers. 



I am thankful that the Lord allowed me to function and take care of my obligations when I was sick and did not have the luxury of staying at home. I am thankful he is an awesome, mighty God!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 17, 2008)

Luke 17:5-10 (New King James Version)




Faith and Duty

5 And the apostles said to the Lord, “Increase our faith.” 
6 So the Lord said, “If you have faith as a mustard seed, you can say to this mulberry tree, ‘Be pulled up by the roots and be planted in the sea,’ and it would obey you. 7 And which of you, having a servant plowing or tending sheep, will say to him when he has come in from the field, ‘Come at once and sit down to eat’? 8 But will he not rather say to him, ‘Prepare something for my supper, and gird yourself and serve me till I have eaten and drunk, and afterward you will eat and drink’? 9 Does he thank that servant because he did the things that were commanded him? I think not.[a] 10 So likewise you, when you have done all those things which you are commanded, say, ‘We are unprofitable servants. We have done what was our duty to do


I am thankful that the word of God instructs us about what faith is and what the Lord requires of us when we exercise it.


----------



## kayte (Nov 17, 2008)

> I am thankful that the Lord allowed me to function and take care of my obligations when I was sick and did not have the luxury of staying at home. I am thankful he is an awesome, mighty God!



Thank You God.... for power that surpasses human understanding
and that Your strength is powerful in our weakness
I needed this testimony,Ultrasuedea


----------



## kayte (Nov 17, 2008)

I care for someone..very much...  who hurt me today..and .. I need to lovingly confront him ..hoping we will be much closer and better communicative 
after this... but  without knowing the outcome
blessing this and Paul...the person... thanking the Lord in advance for right decisions 
HE makes and for guiding me through
to trust HIM in ALL circumstances.I already feel at peace... 

Isaiah 43
When thou passest through the waters, I will be with thee; and through the rivers, they shall not overflow thee: when thou walkest through the fire, thou shalt not be burned, neither shall the flame kindle upon thee.

"The LORD is the one who goes ahead of you; He will be with you. He will not fail you or forsake you. Do not fear or be dismayed


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 17, 2008)

kayte said:


> Isaiah 43
> When thou passest through the waters, I will be with thee; and through the rivers, they shall not overflow thee: when thou walkest through the fire, thou shalt not be burned, neither shall the flame kindle upon thee.
> 
> "The LORD is the one who goes ahead of you; He will be with you. He will not fail you or forsake you. Do not fear or be dismayed




This really resonated with me. This will be my meditation for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 18, 2008)

In all that we do this day, may God bless and keep us, may His face shine upon us and may He grant us peace for every situation, obstacle, issue, or circumstance that we encounter today. In Jesus' name, Amen.

Numbers 6: 24-26 (NIV)
" ' "The LORD bless you 
       and keep you; 
the LORD make his face shine upon you 
       and be gracious to you; 
the LORD turn his face toward you 
       and give you peace." '


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 18, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> In all that we do this day, may God bless and keep us, may His face shine upon us and may He grant us peace for every situation, obstacle, issue, or circumstance that we encounter today. In Jesus' name, Amen.
> 
> Numbers 6: 24-26 (NIV)
> " ' "The LORD bless you
> ...




Thank You for this beautiful blessing. Amen.


----------



## kayte (Nov 18, 2008)

> In all that we do this day, may God bless and keep us, may His face shine upon us and may He grant us peace for every situation, obstacle, issue, or circumstance that we encounter today. In Jesus' name, Amen.



Really really really need this 
Thank you Sashaa..you have a true gift..wow I'm in tears
powerful


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 18, 2008)

Hosea 21-23 (New King James Version)



21 “ It shall come to pass in that day 
      That I will answer,” says the LORD; 

      “ I will answer the heavens, 
      And they shall answer the earth. 
       22 The earth shall answer 
      With grain, 
      With new wine, 
      And with oil; 
      They shall answer Jezreel.[a]
       23 Then I will sow her for Myself in the earth, 
      And I will have mercy on her who had not obtained mercy;*
      Then I will say to those who were not My people,[c]

      ‘ You are My people!’ 
      And they shall say, ‘You are my God!’”

I am thankful that the Lord promises to bestow mercy on those who have not experienced it and to clearly claim us as his people.*


----------



## kayte (Nov 19, 2008)

really sad...it feels like everyone hates me or is jealous..so grateful to turn to the Lord...it is so hard but HE is faithful 

Psalm 138:7
Though I walk in the midst of trouble, thou wilt revive me: thou shalt stretch forth thine hand against the wrath of mine enemies, and thy right hand shall save me

Life sometimes feels like a football game. We've got the ball, and everybody else is out to flatten us. In that case, we want to have the best blocker in front of us that we can. God will assume that role for us, if we ask Him to. God sticks with us in the midst of trouble. He picks us up when we fall, He reaches out to help us along when we get bogged down, and He clears our way to deal with problems rather than let us be beaten by them. Nothing can harm us so long as God is on our side.

Prayer: 
There are days, Lord, when I feel like I'm losing ground all the time. I get tired of trying so hard to make things work out and feeling like they just get worse. When I face those times, O God, be with me to lift me up and make me a conquer. Amen.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 19, 2008)

Jonah 2:7 (New King James Version)


7 “ When my soul fainted within me,
      I remembered the LORD;
      And my prayer went up to You,
      Into Your holy temple. 


I am thankful that even when I am afraid , I can remember the Lord and what he has already done for me and my spirit and level of confidence rises.


----------



## kayte (Nov 20, 2008)

O most wonderful and glorious God, thank you so much for saving me from sin, death, law, and _futility._ 
Thank you for saving me and giving me the assurance, through your Holy Spirit, that I can come before you with exuberant and overflowing joy. Your love and grace have not only given me hope but have made me your child. Hear my heart and be blessed by my songs of praise. Through Jesus I pray and because of Jesus I will shout your praise forever and ever. Amen.!


Hosea 14

4Israel, you have rejected me, 
   but my anger is gone; 
   I will heal you and love you 
   without limit. 

    5I will be like the dew-- 
   then you will blossom like lilies 
   and have roots like a tree. * 6Your branches will spread 
   with the beauty 
   of an olive tree 
   and with the aroma 
   of Lebanon Forest. 

    7You will rest in my shade, 
   and your grain will grow. 
   You will blossom 
   like a vineyard 
   and be famous as the wine 
   from Lebanon. 

    8Israel, give up your idols! 
   I will answer your prayers 
   and take care of you. [c] I am that glorious tree, 
   the source of your fruit. [d] 9If you are wise, you will know 
   and understand what I mean. 

   I am the LORD, and I lead you 
   along the right path. 
   If you obey me, 
   we will walk together, 



I know the Lord will heal and rejuevenate 
transcending my sadness to see and live the joy of this lovely prayer..
and to live in the promise of Hosea..thank you Lord God*


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 20, 2008)

Today I am grateful that I have a job and that I have job stability.  Within the past few days our office has received calls from lawyers who have suddenly been laid off--it just made me very appreciative that God has kept me-from dangers seen and unseen. I am also starting to believe that God hasn't moved me to the other job that was meant for me because right now it isn't stable (hiring freeze) and I thank Him for loving me enough to have me wait until things stabilize versus sending me when I wanted to go and then being the in the position of being laid off only a month or two after beginning. God is so wise!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 21, 2008)

Philippians 4:19 (New King James Version)


19 And my God shall supply all your need according to His riches in glory by Christ Jesus.



I am thankful today that the Lord allowed me to receive a very expensive prescription for free. I was blessed to receive an instant  40.00 rebate from my doctor which completely covered my insurance co- payment. I thought that I might have to  wait until the end of the month to fill my prescription, but i didn't have to wait. Praise the Lord!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 23, 2008)

Proverbs 8:32-35 (New King James Version

32 “ Now therefore, listen to me, my children,
      For blessed are those who keep my ways.
       33 Hear instruction and be wise,
      And do not disdain it.
       34 Blessed is the man who listens to me,
      Watching daily at my gates,
      Waiting at the posts of my doors.
       35 For whoever finds me finds life,
      And obtains favor from the LORD;




I am thankful for the Lord's specific instructions on how to obtain his favor.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 23, 2008)

ultrasuede said:


> Philippians 4:19 (New King James Version)
> 
> 
> 19 And my God shall supply all your need according to His riches in glory by Christ Jesus.
> ...



That is a blessing!  God looks out for His children-God is recession-proof!


----------



## kayte (Nov 23, 2008)

> I am thankful today that the Lord allowed me to receive a very expensive prescription for free. I was blessed to receive an instant 40.00 rebate from my doctor which completely covered my insurance co- payment. I thought that I might have to wait until the end of the month to fill my prescription, but i didn't have to wait. Praise the Lord!


amen



> That is a blessing! God looks out for His children-God is recession-proof!



amen ..amen



> I am thankful for the Lord's specific instructions on how to obtain his favor.



amen..amen..amen...!


----------



## kayte (Nov 24, 2008)

Grateful for when it  feels as if the Lord has forgotten me ..He has not
but is working it all out in my favor with His favor


Surprise 

God gives us what we weren't expecting. He presents us with gifts that are not earned, but freely given. Wages are expected, but gifts are surprises. God is a God of surprise. He loves to spring good things on his children, to throw treats at us when we were least expecting (and sometimes, most needing) them. So, when you're faithfully serving God and feeling a little forgotten, watch out – there'll be a surprise coming your way. 

Prayer: 'Lord, thank you that you don't give me what I deserve! I'm so grateful for all the free gifts you've already planted in my life. Help me never to forget them. And thanks for the good surprises that are yet to come…'

_
I tell you, now is the time of God's favor, now is the day of salvation.    2 Corinthians 6:2



But Zion said, "The LORD has forsaken me, 
       the Lord has forgotten me." 

 15 "Can a mother forget the baby at her breast 
       and have no compassion on the child she has borne? 
       Though she may forget, 
       I will not forget you! 

 16 See, I have engraved you on the palms of my hands; 
       your walls are ever before me. 

 17 Your sons hasten back, 
       and those who laid you waste depart from you. 

 18 Lift up your eyes and look around; 
       all your sons gather and come to you. 
       As surely as I live," declares the LORD, 
       "you will wear them all as ornaments; 
       you will put them on, like a bride. 

 19 "Though you were ruined and made desolate 
       and your land laid waste, 
       now you will be too small for your people, 
       and those who devoured you will be far away_


----------



## kayte (Nov 25, 2008)

Grateful that when I was in pain and the Lord alleviated just when it felt unbearable,light came in and I could breathe and be happy and truly thankful.  I hadn't posted  in a few days                 it was so hard ..so very hard to express gratitude...after one week of people in_ every area of my life _being angry with me including one man I cared for
though I am crying the Lord is restoring my happy emotions my sense of humble gratitude and more will be restored

I can't stop saying THANK YOU LORD

Psalm 126 (The Message)
The Message (MSG)
Copyright Eugene H. Peterson



Psalm 126
A Pilgrim Song
 1-3 It seemed like a dream, too good to be true, when God returned Zion's exiles. 
   We laughed, we sang, 
      we couldn't believe our good fortune. 
   We were the talk of the nations— 
      "God was wonderful to them!" 
   God was wonderful to us; 
      we are one happy people. 

 4-6 And now, God, do it again— 
      bring rains to our drought-stricken lives 
   So those who planted their crops in despair 
      will shout hurrahs at the harvest, 
   So those who went off with heavy hearts 
      will come home laughing, with armloads of blessing. 



Celebrating the Harvest
 1It seemed like a dream 
   when the LORD brought us back 
   to the city of Zion. [a] 2We celebrated with laughter 
   and joyful songs. 
   In foreign nations it was said, 
   "The LORD has worked miracles 

for his people." 
And so we celebrated 
because the LORD had indeed 
worked miracles for us. 

Our LORD, we ask you to bless 
our people again, 
and let us be like streams 
in the Southern Desert. 
We cried as we went out 
to plant our seeds. 
Now let us celebrate 
as we bring in the crops. 

We cried on the way 
to plant our seeds, 
but we will celebrate and shout 
as we bring in the crops. 


God is the only one who can make the valley of trouble a door of hope. 

-Catherine Marshall


----------



## kayte (Nov 26, 2008)

The Lord has Promised to turn my sorrow into joy. Thanks be to Allmighty God

Heavenly Alchemy


Your sorrow shall be turned into joy. (John 16:20)


Come, my heart, cheer up! In a little while I shall be as glad as I am now gloomy. Jesus tells me that by a heavenly alchemy my sorrow shall be turned into joy. I do not see how it is to be, but I believe it, and I begin to sing by way of anticipation. This depression of spirit is not for long; I shall soon be up among the happy ones who praise the Lord day and night, and there I shall sing of the mercy which delivered me out of great afflictions.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 27, 2008)

Micah 6:8 (New King James Version)

8 He has shown you, O man, what is good;
      And what does the LORD require of you
      But to do justly,
      To love mercy,
      And to walk humbly with your God?



I am grateful today for sincere true friends who don't forget about you  and uplift you by sending a card or with  a phone call letting you know you are not forgotten.


----------



## kayte (Nov 27, 2008)

Grateful for THE HARVEST in EVERYarea of my life blessed by the hands of Christ and the goodness of my Father

Psalm 65

God, it is right for us to praise you in Zion
and keep our promises to you,
because you answer prayers.
you send abundant rain on the plowed fields
and soak them with water;
you soften the soil with showers
and cause the young plants to grow.

What a rich harvest your goodness provides!
Wherever you go there is plenty.
The pastures are filled with flocks;
the hillsides are full of joy.

The fields are covered with sheep;
the valleys are full of wheat.
Everything shouts and sings for joy.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 27, 2008)

I am thankful for caring friends, family, and loving relationships. I am so grateful that I dont have to be perfect for God to bless me and grant favor in so many areas of my life!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 27, 2008)

kayte said:


> Grateful for THE HARVEST in EVERYarea of my life blessed by the hands of Christ and the goodness of my Father



What we plant and nurture/cultivate we will surely reap at harvest time!  Not only that but we will reap more than what we have sown!  Praise Him!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 27, 2008)

I am thankful today for life, good health and knowledge of the Lord which empowers me to never give up.



Micah 7:7 (New King James Version)

7 Therefore I will look to the LORD;
      I will wait for the God of my salvation;
      My God will hear me.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 29, 2008)

Ezekiel 34:11-12 (New King James Version)

God, the True Shepherd

11 ‘For thus says the Lord GOD: “Indeed I Myself will search for My sheep and seek them out. 12 As a shepherd seeks out his flock on the day he is among his scattered sheep, so will I seek out My sheep and deliver them from all the places where they were scattered on a cloudy and dark day.


I am thankful that the Lord promises seek out his people and deliver us when we are in need of him.


----------



## kayte (Nov 29, 2008)

I am grateful that while at times heartbroken,the Lord kept me from losing heart
Praise His name


Psalm 66

16Come and listen, all who honor God
and I will tell you what he has done for me.

17I cried to him for help;

I praised him with songs.

18If I had ignored my sins,

the Lord would not have listened to me.

19But God has indeed heard me;

he has listened to my prayer.

20I praise God,

because he did not reject my prayer

or keep back his constant love from me


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 29, 2008)

I am thankful that we are entering the year of the Lord's favor and that God will exchange our ashes for beauty and we will be vessels to display His glory and splendor.

Isaiah 61: 1-3 (NIV)
1 The Spirit of the Sovereign LORD is on me, 
       because the LORD has anointed me 
       to preach good news to the poor. 
       He has sent me to bind up the brokenhearted, 
       to proclaim freedom for the captives 
       and release from darkness for the prisoners, [a] 
 2 to proclaim the year of the LORD's favor 
       and the day of vengeance of our God, 
       to comfort all who mourn, 
 3 and provide for those who grieve in Zion— 
       to bestow on them a crown of beauty 
       instead of ashes, 
       the oil of gladness 
       instead of mourning, 
       and a garment of praise 
       instead of a spirit of despair. 
       They will be called oaks of righteousness, 
       a planting of the LORD 
       for the display of his splendor.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 29, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> I am thankful that we are entering the year of the Lord's favor and that God will exchange our ashes for beauty and we will be vessels to display His glory and splendor.




I am really looking forward to this because nothing beats the favor of the Lord. Thanks for the reminder  Sashaa.


----------



## kayte (Nov 29, 2008)

> I am thankful that we are entering the year of the Lord's favor and that God will exchange our ashes for beauty and we will be vessels to display His glory and splendor.





> to bestow on them a crown of beauty


Amen

Thank you Sashaa


----------



## kayte (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you Lord for gifting me with Your Perfect Love even though I am certainly not perfect


_There is no fear where love exists. Rather, perfect love banishes fear, for fear involves punishment, and the person who lives in fear has not been perfected in love.

There is no  fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear: because fear hath torment. He that feareth is not made perfect in love.

If we understand by love, that we are in God, and God in us, that we are sons, and daughters and that we know God, and that everlasting life is in us: he concludes correctly, that we may well gather peace and quietness by this.

18. Fear has no place in love. Bold confidence (1Jo 4:17), based on love, cannot coexist with fear. Love, which, when perfected, gives bold confidence, casts out fear (compare Heb 2:14, 15). The design of Christ's propitiatory death was to deliver from this bondage of fear._


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 30, 2008)

Matthew 18:18-20 (New International Version)

 18"I tell you the truth, whatever you bind on earth will be bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth will be loosed in heaven.

 19"Again, I tell you that if two of you on earth agree about anything you ask for, it will be done for you by my Father in heaven. 20For where two or three come together in my name, there am I with them."


I am thankful that the Lord gives us the power to bind the negatives in our lives and loose the positives and needed things. We are blessed that two believers can agree and ask the Lord for a blessing and our Father will do it. Praise the Lord!


----------



## kayte (Nov 30, 2008)

> We are blessed that two believers can agree and ask the Lord for a blessing and our Father will do it. Praise the Lord!



Standing in agreement for this believer's request for her divine blessing beyond what she can abundantly expect...

in the name of Jesus
amen


----------



## kayte (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank God I can look to Jesus as my example even if not perfectly I still look to Him as the One to follow instead of my Self

_John 13:1-17 
"I have set you an example, that you also should do as I have done to you." (v. 15

We learn best by example. Our children model the behaviors they see in us as their parents. We may say, "Do as I say, not as I do," but it usually doesn't work that way. They imitate us. 

If only we had a perfect model that we could follow! 

Well, we do! Jesus was in the upper room, ready for his last supper with his disciples. But none of them was willing to humble himself enough to wash the feet of the others. So Jesus did. He took a towel and a basin of water and one by one washed the feet of his disciples. He took the form of a servant. 

Then Jesus asked his disciples if they understood what he had done. He had performed the task of a servant in order to give them an example of true discipleship. Part of the reason for Jesus' coming into the world was to show us how to live a life of service as God's children. 

And Jesus' servanthood went even further: "He humbled himself and became obedient to death—even death on a cross!" (Philippians 2:7-8). Jesus' sacrifice on the cross becomes our model for life! 

Prayer: Dear Jesus, Servant of God, help me to follow your example in everything that I do. Amen._


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 30, 2008)

Psalm 111:5 

5He has given food and provision to those who reverently and worshipfully fear Him; He will remember His covenant forever and imprint it [on His mind].



I am thankful to the Lord for continued provision, blessing and favor. I am grateful that he sustains me on a daily basis.


----------



## kayte (Dec 1, 2008)

I am grateful that all will come to fruition and the Lord reassures me when I 
find myself..faltering
 ...it is done


Isaiah 66

9 Do I bring to the moment of birth 
       and not give delivery?" says the LORD. 
       "Do I close up the womb 
       when I bring to delivery?" says your God.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 2, 2008)

A friend died unexepectedly. Although I don't understand why someone so young must die and leave behind her young children, I am grateful that God is still sovereign, He is still in control, and He is worthy of praise in all situations. I am also grateful that my friend long ago made Jesus her Lord and Savior so I know that she resting in glory.


----------



## kayte (Dec 2, 2008)

I am so sorry Sashaa to hear about your loss and her children's
and knowing she is with the Lord
praying for her babies..


----------



## kayte (Dec 2, 2008)

Tonight I sign my lease for my apartment and turn it in tomm and I thank God for a safe roof over my head and that HE has given me the resources to provide for myself and I am also saying thank you in advance for my vision second home in Woodstock to live and write in peace,love and tranquility

_1 Chronicles _
_25"For You, O my God, have revealed to Your servant that You will build for him a house; therefore Your servant has found courage to pray before You. _

_26"Now, O LORD, You are God, and have promised this good thing to Your servant. __27"And now it has pleased You to bless the house of Your servant, that it may continue forever before You; for You, O LORD, have blessed, and it is blessed forever." _


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 2, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> A friend died unexepectedly. Although I don't understand why someone so young must die and leave behind her young children, I am grateful that God is still sovereign, He is still in control, and He is worthy of praise in all situations. I am also grateful that my friend long ago made Jesus her Lord and Savior so I know that she resting in glory.




I am also sorry to hear about the passing of your friend and I pray the comfort of the Holy Spirit over her children as they make this difficult adjustment.


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 2, 2008)

Titus 1:1-3 (New King James Version)

Titus 1
Greeting
 1 Paul, a bondservant of God and an apostle of Jesus Christ, according to the faith of God’s elect and the acknowledgment of the truth which accords with godliness, 2 in hope of eternal life which God, who cannot lie, promised before time began, 3 but has in due time manifested His word through preaching, which was committed to me according to the commandment of God our Savior;



I am thankful for God's promises which can be manifested for us if we believe , because God cannot lie. I am also thankful to the Holy Spirit which sustains us as we wait and believe for answered prayer.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 3, 2008)

ultrasuede said:


> I am thankful for God's promises which can be manifested for us if we believe , because God cannot lie. I am also thankful to the Holy Spirit which sustains us as we wait and believe for answered prayer.



Agreed and amen.  Sometimes when you are going through it, it is easy to get discouraged. Thank you so much for your encouraging words and reminding us that God is not a man that He should lie-He hears and answers our prayers.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 3, 2008)

I am grateful to God for whatever it is that He would like to give me or however He would like to bless me. Not just talking material gifts, but spiritual gifts and the intangibles-wisdom, peace of mind, encouragement, etc.

2 Corinthians 9:15 (NIV)
Thanks be to God for his indescribable gift!


----------



## kayte (Dec 3, 2008)

With all its up and downs..God has gifted me with a wonderful life
and I am grateful....and content in it. Praise be to God 

_1 Thessalonians 4:11 
And to make it your ambition to lead a quiet life and attend to your own business and work with your hands, just as we commanded you…

1 Timothy 6:6
But godliness actually is a means of great gain when accompanied by contentment. 

Philippians 4:11-13
For I have learned to be content, whatever the circumstances may be. I know now how to live when things are difficult and I know how to live when things are prosperous. In general and in particular I have learned the secret of eating well or going hungry of facing either plenty of poverty. I am ready for anything through the strength of the One who lives within me._


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 3, 2008)

Isaiah 54-17  No weapon formed against you shall prosper,
      And every tongue which rises against you in judgment
      You shall condemn.
      This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD,
      And their righteousness is from Me,”
      Says the LORD.


I am thanking and praising the Lord today because when he said in his word that no weapon formed against us shall prosper he meant it. I am thankful because a relative of mine who was experiencing a hostile work environment on his job was able to find out about and circumvent the negative plans that persons on his job had for him. For at least six months he had been subjected to receiving short pay checks,not being paid for all work done. Having to constantly argue with a hostile payroll supv who disliked him because of his friendship with a former worker. He was also demoted and replaced with a less qualified person and was expected to teach the incompetent person the job. He was hesitant to leave because he has a wife and three children to support. I e-mailed his wife the above scripture  a few months ago to confess because I was aware of their frustration over this situation.


Last week he  had a flood in a room in his house, but the Lord turned what could have been a negative event to good. After repairing the  room, he will have enough left over from the insurance to tide his family over while he looks for another job. Praise the Lord for his deliverance.!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 5, 2008)

ultrasuede said:


> Isaiah 54-17  No weapon formed against you shall prosper,
> And every tongue which rises against you in judgment
> You shall condemn.
> This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD,
> ...




Thanks for sharing this! I always enjoy hearing about how people receive tangible results from standing on the word of God!


----------



## kayte (Dec 5, 2008)

> Last week he had a flood in a room in his house, but the Lord turned what could have been a negative event to good. After repairing the room, he will have enough left over from the insurance to tide his family over while he looks for another job. *Praise the Lord for his deliverance.! *



Will be keeping him and his family in prayer for God's swift blessings of a new abundant stable employment and harmonious work enviroment


----------



## kayte (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanking God I was able to pick up my delayed fee from Riverdale..today
and upon first viewing  my bank acct online saw that my teaching gig had not made the direct deposit of my paycheck....and learned that they did not neglect to pay me 
but the direct deposit sytem was down so I picked up that check too, deposited them both
and once home again..received in the mail my newly signed renewed lease 
with both checks deposited money in the bank for rent and a new sweater..food in my refrig..bills paid for the week...and enough for the rest of the month so I can relax and write
 and ...focus on speaking work for  2009 instead of worrying 
if varying services will be temporarily shut off or having to ration not only food _but meals_.
I feel abundant and not frightened...for this I am so so very grateful..   
Thanks be to God

Proverbs 27:23
Know well the face of your flocks; and pay attention to your herds. 

1 Peter 5:7
Casting all your anxiety on Him, because He cares for you. 

1 Corinthians 16:2
On the first day of every week each one of you is to put aside and save, as he may prosper, so that no collections be made when I come.

Romans 13:8
Owe nothing to anyone except to love one another; for he who loves his neighbor has fulfilled the law.

Psalm 37:25
I have been young and now I am old, yet I have not seen the righteous forsaken or his descendants begging bread


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 6, 2008)

Proverbs 10-       17 He who keeps instruction is in the way of life,
      But he who refuses correction goes astray.
       18 Whoever hides hatred has lying lips,
      And whoever spreads slander is a fool.
       19 In the multitude of words sin is not lacking,
      But he who restrains his lips is wise.
       20 The tongue of the righteous is choice silver;
      The heart of the wicked is worth little.
       21 The lips of the righteous feed many,
      But fools die for lack of wisdom.[a]
       22 The blessing of the LORD makes one rich,
      And He adds no sorrow with it. 

I am also thankful that the Lord has provided enough for my needs and obligations for the rest of the month and for this I am truly thankful. Praise the Lord!


----------



## kayte (Dec 6, 2008)

> 22 *The blessing of the LORD makes one rich,
> And He adds no sorrow with it. *
> I am also thankful that the Lord has provided enough for my needs and obligations for the rest of the month and for this I am truly thankful. Praise the Lord!



_it makes ALL the difference ..thank God_


----------



## kayte (Dec 6, 2008)

Grateful for miracles thanking God for hearing me and answering 
me 

_Well then, does God supply you with the Spirit and work miracles among you by your doing the works of the law, or by your believing what you heard? (Galatians 3:5 NRSV Bible)_

In an old Guideposts magazine, there was the story of Elizabeth English and her husband Herman who owned an appliance store. They also sold toys. In the Christmas of 1946, they had sold about all of their toys. Elizabeth had been uneasy about leaving the store that Christmas Eve because one package on lay-a-way had not been picked up. So Elizabeth and Herman stayed open as long as they could. No one came. 
The next day, Christmas day, Elizabeth could not get into the Christmas spirit. Strangely, she began to get the urge to go to the store that morning. After an hour, Elizabeth gave up fighting the urge and told Herman she was going down to the store. As she got to the store, she noticed two small boys standing in front of the store. The little fellows got very excited when they saw Elizabeth coming. They were almost frozen. 

The older boy explained to Elizabeth that his younger brother didn't get anything for Christmas, and so they came to get Jimmy some skates. He then pulled out three dollars. Sadly, Elizabeth knew she had sold just about all of her toys. But she happened to glance at the lone package on the lay-a-way shelf. She walked over and ripped off the wrapping to find that it contained a pair of child's skates! Jimmy reached for them and tried them on. They fit perfectly. When the boys tried to pay Elizabeth for the skates, she told them to use their money to buy some gloves. The boys grinned in amazement at the free gift of roller skates. 

Elizabeth asked the boys, "How did you know I would come?" The older boy answered, "I knew you would come. I asked Jesus to send you." Now, Elizabeth was in the Christmas spirit. 

Just like the miracle these boys experienced, can you imagine the excitement and spirit that must have over come Mary as she began to grasp the miracle that was happening to her. 

How about the miracles that God has preformed in your life? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Jesus, I'm honored to have you as the greatest miracle in my life. Please guide me as I share your miracle with others. Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 6, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> A friend died unexepectedly. Although I don't understand why someone so young must die and leave behind her young children, I am grateful that God is still sovereign, He is still in control, and He is worthy of praise in all situations. I am also grateful that my friend long ago made Jesus her Lord and Savior so I know that she resting in glory.


Dearest Sashaa, I'm sorry to hear about your friend.  It is my heartfelt prayer that you and her children and loved ones are healed from this saddness and that you will always have her love for you to cherish in your hearts.  

Love, 
Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 6, 2008)

kayte said:


> Grateful for miracles thanking God for hearing me and answering me
> 
> _Well then, does God supply you with the Spirit and work miracles among you by your doing the works of the law, or by your believing what you heard? (Galatians 3:5 NRSV Bible)_
> 
> ...


Thank Beautiful Kayte, for sharing this 'Miracle' with us.   It brings my heart to believe an extra notch for what a miracle that I have asked God for.   And I do believe....

Kayte, I thank God for your Miracles and for those of others, In Jesus's Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## kayte (Dec 7, 2008)

believing,tooand praying and standing in agreement,Shimmie
your miracle comes to pass in
Jesus's name and so it is done


----------



## kayte (Dec 7, 2008)

When I feel abandoned..and hurt and wounded God...does the miraculous,grants me divine favor and I am healed and comforted and uplifted and restored

*Isaiah 49*

Restoration of Israel 
8 This is what the LORD says: 
"*In the time of my favor I will answer you,* 
and in the day of salvation *I will help you;* 
I will keep you and will make you 
to be a covenant for the people, 
to restore the land 
and to reassign its desolate inheritances, 
9 to say to the captives,* 'Come out,' *
and to those in darkness, *'Be free!*' 
"They will feed beside the roads 
and find pasture on every barren hill. 

10 They will neither hunger nor thirst, 
nor will the desert heat or the sun beat upon them. 
He who has compassion on them will guide them 
and lead them beside springs of water. 

11 I will turn all my mountains into roads, 
and my highways will be raised up. 


13 Shout for joy, O heavens; 
rejoice, O earth; 
burst into song, O mountains! 
For the LORD comforts his people 
and will have compassion on his afflicted ones. 

14 But Zion said, "The LORD has forsaken me, 
the Lord has forgotten me." 

15 "Can a mother forget the baby at her breast 
and have no compassion on the child she has borne? 
Though she may forget, 
I will not forget you! 

16 See, I* have engraved you on the palms of my hands;* 
*your walls are ever before me. *
17 Your sons hasten back, 

and *those who laid you waste depart f*rom you. 
18 Lift up your eyes and look around; 
all your sons gather and come to you. 
As surely as I live," declares the LORD, 
"you will wear them all as ornaments; 
you will put them on, like a bride. 
__________________


----------



## kayte (Dec 8, 2008)

I am feeling the effects of this holiday without my father and others..
because it's hard..recent painful setbacks ...did exactly that set me back
trying very hard to stay in the grace of God and grateful for church and other gentle Christian support when the going is not humanly possible and requires supernatural intervention.

*Malachi 4:2*
_But for you who obey me, my saving power will rise on you like the sun and bring healing like the sun's rays. You will be as free and happy as calves let out of a stall._


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Dearest Sashaa, I'm sorry to hear about your friend.  It is my heartfelt prayer that you and her children and loved ones are healed from this saddness and that you will always have her love for you to cherish in your hearts.
> 
> Love,
> Shimmie



Thank you, Shimmie.  The funeral was this weekend and although I will miss her sweet spirit, gentle nature, and warm smile, I take comfort in knowing that she is with our Heavenly Father and that we will meet again. Jesus has already overcome the world, including death.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 8, 2008)

I am grateful that despite the ice covered roads that I prayed for God's protection and that He brought me to work safely today. I am also grateful that although my phone was should have been disconnected a week ago (I gave a tithe instead of paying the phone bill) that my phone is still on. That is a miracle! Also, when I walked in the house on Friday night, my Dad had snuck over to my house and left me some cash on the table-I hadn't asked for it, but I definitely needed it. God is so good! He is a provider and a protector.

Luke 4:10-11 (NIV)
For it is written: 
" 'He will command his angels concerning you 
to guard you carefully; 
they will lift you up in their hands, 
so that you will not strike your foot against a stone."


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 8, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> God is so good! He is a provider and a protector.
> 
> Luke 4:10-11 (NIV)
> For it is written:
> ...




This is so true, he proves it to us again and again.


----------



## kayte (Dec 8, 2008)

> that my phone is still on.


I've been there

Grateful for you,Sashaa, sharing your hope and your miracle 
may God shower you and all of us ....with even more
whether  poor in spirit .....finance......health
and turn it around into blessed fulfillment 
thank you God for this victory

"Thou, O God, hast prepared of Thy goodness for the poor." 
--Psalm 68:10 


All God's gifts are prepared gifts laid up in store for wants foreseen. He anticipates our needs; and out of the fulness which He has treasured up in Christ Jesus, He provides of His goodness for the poor. You may trust Him for all the necessities that can occur, for He has infallibly foreknown every one of them. He can say of us in all conditions, "I knew that thou wouldst be this and that." A man goes a journey across the desert, and when he has made a day's advance, and pitched his tent, he discovers that he wants many comforts and necessaries which he has not brought in his baggage. "Ah!" says he, "I did not foresee this: if I had this journey to go again, I should bring these things with me, so necessary to my comfort."

 But God has marked with prescient eye all the requirements of His poor wandering children, and when those needs occur, supplies are ready. It is goodness which He has prepared for the poor in heart, goodness and goodness only. "My grace is sufficient for thee." "As thy days, so shall thy strength be." 

Reader, is your heart heavy this evening? God knew it would be; the comfort which your heart wants is treasured in the sweet assurance of the text. You are poor and needy, but He has thought upon you, and has the exact blessing which you require in store for you. Plead the promise, believe it and obtain its fulfillment.


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 9, 2008)

Philippians 4:19 (New International Version)

19And my God will meet all your needs according to his glorious riches in Christ Jesus.


I am thankful that the Lord is faithful to meet everyone of our needs by his riches in glory in Christ Jesus. And that when one door closes he is faithful to open another. I mentioned before about a relative of mine who left his job because of a very hostile work environment. He was supposed to receive some money because of a flood in his house. Well the expected money was delayed did not come as of yet. They had counted on it to make repairs and pay bills and he and his wife were in a worried state. Today I received a phone call from his wife who said that they had received a substantial monetary gift from a group of people who called them and told her that they don't usually give money, but they felt led to give them a sum of money. His wife said that she didn't ask anyone for anything so she was very surprised. They were blessed to pay their mortgage, water and all utility bills. All I could say was Praise the Lord! This was indeed a miracle.


----------



## kayte (Dec 9, 2008)

> All I could say was Praise the Lord! This was indeed a miracle



Praise the Lord!!!!!! Yes indeed it was    
THANK THANK YOU FOR SHARING ULTRASUEDE  
This blesses me too, as God intended it should


----------



## kayte (Dec 9, 2008)

No matter how painful  ...God has not forgotten me and victory is assured   
not just victory but triumph..joy ..tranquility..abundance..love 
peace and gentleness 
fruit of the Spirit

_
But Zion said, "The LORD has forsaken me, 
       the Lord has forgotten me." 

 15 "Can a mother forget the baby at her breast 
       and have no compassion on the child she has borne? 
       Though she may forget, 
       I will not forget you! 

 16 See, I have engraved you on the palms of my hands; 
       your walls are ever before me. 

 17 Your sons hasten back, 
       and those who laid you waste depart from you. 

 18 Lift up your eyes and look around; 
       all your sons gather and come to you. 
       As surely as I live," declares the LORD, 
       "you will wear them all as ornaments; 
       you will put them on, like a bride._


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 10, 2008)

Ezekiel 36:24-28 (New King James Version)

24 For I will take you from among the nations, gather you out of all countries, and bring you into your own land. 25 Then I will sprinkle clean water on you, and you shall be clean; I will cleanse you from all your filthiness and from all your idols. 26 I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit within you; I will take the heart of stone out of your flesh and give you a heart of flesh. 27 I will put My Spirit within you and cause you to walk in My statutes, and you will keep My judgments and do them. 28 Then you shall dwell in the land that I gave to your fathers; you shall be My people, and I will be your God.


I am thankful the Lord has the ability to cleanse our hearts and minds. And that he encourages and renews our spirit when we especially need it. He strengthens us and gives us the  courage to persevere.


----------



## kayte (Dec 11, 2008)

I am grateful that my faith need only be the size of a mustard seed
_
 Hebrews 11:1 KJV) Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.

(Luke 17:5 KJV) And the apostles said unto the Lord, Increase our faith._


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 12, 2008)

Today, I am grateful for favor and provision.

This is from "Today's Word" from Joel and Victoria Osteen:

“Then Isaac sowed in that land, and received in the same year an hundredfold: and the Lord blessed him” (Genesis 26:12, KJV).

Today's Word from Joel and Victoria

Have you heard the saying, “  What goes around comes around?”  In reality, that saying is based on the principle in God’s Word of sowing and reaping.  Everything you have in your life today is a result of seeds sown in your past.  It is a spiritual principle that remains no matter what is going on in the natural realm.  Harvest time always comes, but you have to do your part and sow good seeds in order to see a good harvest.     

For years, Isaac had been praying and seeking God.  He worked so hard and dug many wells in the land.  When famine and desolation hit, Isaac wasn’t moved.  He sowed seed even in the midst of famine and reaped a hundredfold in the same year! This is a reminder to us today, no matter what things look like in the natural realm, God’s system isn’t shaken.  Maybe you’ve been working hard for the last few years, praying and believing God.  Don’t be shaken by what’s happening in the world around you.  Keep sowing, keep believing, keep praying because God is faithful, and He will pour out an abundant harvest of blessing in every area of your life!


----------



## kayte (Dec 12, 2008)

> *God’s system isn’t sha*_ken._ Maybe you’ve been working hard for the last few years, praying and believing God. Don’t be shaken by what’s happening in the world around you. Keep sowing, keep believing, keep praying because God is faithful,
> and* He will pour out an abundant harvest of blessing in every area of your life!*]



In every area? ..yes indeed. Amen
I got this today too..so twice is nice and a strong message


----------



## kayte (Dec 12, 2008)

I am grateful for Jesus....HE makes everything all right
and is the great Healer

_John 10
I have come that they may have life and have it more abundantly_


----------



## kayte (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you God for a new life abundant in YOUR love victory power and delight
and always being with me and so it is....
thank you Father  


Today's Scripture: Zephaniah 3:17 
The LORD your God is with you; his power gives you victory. The LORD will take delight in you, and in his love he will give you new life.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 14, 2008)

Today I am thankful for an unexpected financial gift that was needed.  GOD is so good! HE has done marvelous things indeed.


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 14, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Today I am thankful for an unexpected financial gift that was needed.  GOD is so good! HE has done marvelous things indeed.




Praise the Lord for your unexpected blessing!


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 14, 2008)

# Isaiah 58:8
Then your light will break forth like the dawn, and your healing will quickly appear; then your righteousness will go before you, and the glory of the LORD will be your rear guard.


I am thankful that the Lord is a God of great healing and through his son Jesus we can be healed. I am claiming quick healing for my nephew who is hospitalized with seizures.


----------



## kayte (Dec 14, 2008)

> claiming quick healing for my nephew


sorry to hear  ...
standing in agreement and praying your nephew will make a full recovery


----------



## kayte (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanking God for the peace that Sabbath brings and this peace is available everyday 

_Jesus said "Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you. Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid." (John 14.27)_


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 15, 2008)

ultrasuede said:


> I am thankful that the Lord is a God of great healing and through his son Jesus we can be healed. I am claiming quick healing for my nephew who is hospitalized with seizures.




Agreed and amen!


----------



## kayte (Dec 15, 2008)

> Today I am thankful for an unexpected financial gift that was needed. *GOD is so good! *HE has done marvelous things indeed.



Thank you God for answered prayers...


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am grateful that the God I serve is powerful, wise, yet merciful and compassionate.

Habakkuk 3:2

 LORD, I have heard of your fame; 
 I stand in awe of your deeds, O LORD. 
 Renew them in our day, 
 in our time make them known; 
 in wrath remember mercy.


----------



## kayte (Dec 17, 2008)

I thank God He is working for me even when I am unaware..He gave me a good-paying  appearance in January from a new client who had rec'd a referral from another satisfied client
reccomending me

..when I was last week worried about making February's expenses
the coordinator was already setting the January date and getting ready to call me

_“I will answer them before they even call to Me…” (Isaiah 65:24, NLT)._


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 18, 2008)

That's wonderful news, Kayte!  I am excited for you.


----------



## plainj (Dec 18, 2008)

God is so good. Congratulations Kayte.


----------



## kayte (Dec 18, 2008)

thank you Plain J and Sashaa
A word encouragement on a day it is BADLY needed.
God bless you both


----------



## kayte (Dec 18, 2008)

I am grateful that God is taking care of me even when I feel most insecure
today a client renewed a contract that will bring much needed income and a new client  is securing a date in Feb for an appearance for black heritage month

but I am hurting because my novel's potential  and editor who rooted for it 
may have been let go in a massive sweep at the pub house due to the economy..
God did not bring me this far to abandon me now...even though it wld take a miracle to see my novel pub..at this point.,still so I give thanks to You God for making me a writer, because it is prospering me..anyway

_My heart is stirred by a noble theme as I recite my verses for the king; my tongue is the pen of a skillful writer_Psalm 45..vs1


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 18, 2008)

kayte said:


> God did not bring me this far to abandon me now...even though it wld take a miracle to see my novel pub..at this point.,still so I give thanks to You God for making me a writer, because it is prospering me..anyway
> 
> _My heart is stirred by a noble theme as I recite my verses for the king; my tongue is the pen of a skillful writer_Psalm 45..vs1




Just remember that there is nothing to hard for God. I will be praying that the Lord  would open up a clear path for your novel to be published. I don't believe that he would inspire you and allow you to work so hard in vain.


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 18, 2008)

1. Exodus 15:26
      And said, If thou wilt diligently hearken to the voice of the LORD thy God, and wilt do that which is right in his sight, and wilt give ear to his commandments, and keep all his statutes, I will put none of these diseases upon thee, which I have brought upon the Egyptians: for I am the LORD that healeth thee.


I am grateful that the Lord is allowing my nephew to make progress towards  a full recovery.


----------



## kayte (Dec 19, 2008)

> I am grateful that the Lord is allowing my nephew to make progress towards a full recovery.


Thank God by HIS stripes..your nephew is healed and recovers to vibrant health
and complete strength


----------



## kayte (Dec 19, 2008)

I am grateful for the gift of intercessory prayer from the Lord's Annointed on this forum and for God's ability to turn around captivity   

_Job 42:10 And the LORD turned the captivity of Job, when he prayed for his friends: also the LORD gave Job twice as much as he had before_.


----------



## kayte (Dec 19, 2008)

> Just remember that there is nothing to hard for God. I will be praying that the Lord would open up a clear path for your novel to be published. I don't believe that he would inspire you and allow you to work so hard in vain.



Thank you so much,Ultrasuede


----------



## kayte (Dec 20, 2008)

I am grateful that I am have made peace with the turmoil...
and God's peace is all there
is 

_He gives power to the weak, and to those who have no might He increases strength. Even the youths shall faint and be weary, and the young men shall utterly fall,

But those who wait on the Lord shall renew their strength;

they shall mount up with wings like eagles, 
they shall run and not be weary, 
they shall walk and not faint. (Isa 40.28-31) 

Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge Him, and He shall direct your paths. (Prov 3.5-6)

I will both lie down in peace, and sleep; For You alone, O Lord, make me dwell in safety. (Ps 4.8)_


----------



## kayte (Dec 21, 2008)

I am grateful I heard from the editor this morning..my novel is still under consideration 
and is in God's hand...grateful for the friends that held my hand through this 
and from the support from this forum that upheld me

_Two are better than one, because they have a good reward for their labor. For if they fall, one will lift up his companion. But woe to him who is alone when he falls for he has no one to help him up.
Ecclesiastes 4:9-10 New King James Version_


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 22, 2008)

kayte said:


> I am grateful I heard from the editor this morning..my novel is still under consideration
> and is in God's hand...grateful for the friends that held my hand through this
> and from the support from this forum that upheld me
> 
> ...



I am so happy for you, Kayte!  May God continue to bless those that bless you!


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 22, 2008)

kayte said:


> I am grateful I heard from the editor this morning..my novel is still under consideration
> and is in God's hand...grateful for the friends that held my hand through this
> and from the support from this forum that upheld me
> 
> ...



I am glad to hear that your novel is still under consideration, that is such encouraging news. Truly it is all in God's hands.


----------



## kayte (Dec 24, 2008)

I am grateful for the holiday with a number of days off..where I can sit in quiet and make spiritual decisions and become refreshed again,as well as being with good friends..all in sweetness and love without the stressors of work

_Then Jesus said, "Let’s get away from the crowds for a while and rest." 
Mark 6:31 _


----------



## kayte (Dec 24, 2008)

I am grateful that an appearance request for black history month _came in this morning _ from promotional work done _almost a year ago..._and so even on a day off....on a holiday
work came in...this is ALL God 
& I will get to it on Friday..as God is my employer 

grateful for friends!!!  

Psalm 128
A_ song of ascents. 
 1 Blessed are all who fear the LORD, 
       who walk in his ways. 
 2 You will eat the fruit of your labor; 
       blessings and prosperity will be yours_.


----------



## plainj (Dec 24, 2008)

Kayte! God is blessing you. I pray that God continues to pour out blessings upon you that you won't have room enough to receive.  Praises to Him!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 24, 2008)

I am thankful that my nephew is well again and at home. Also grateful to be blessed with a peaceful Christmas Eve and Christmas Day after two weeks of early days and late nights at the hospital.


----------



## kayte (Dec 25, 2008)

> I am thankful that my nephew is well again and at home. Also grateful to be blessed with a peaceful Christmas Eve and Christmas Day after two weeks of early days and late nights at the hospital.



Thank you God for the your love that truly does heals and on the birthday of YOUR Son...we praise you for the miracles the big ones and the quiet ones are all the same to you



> Kayte! God is blessing you. I pray that God continues to pour out blessings upon you that you won't have room enough to receive. Praises to Him!!



Thank you Plain J..for those lovely words. God is so good!



> I pray that God continues to pour out blessings


Praying this beautiful blessing for all of us,for the desires of our hearts ...and for especially for Plain J one who bestowed the blessing.  may God richly bless you
Praise the Lord indeed


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 26, 2008)

ultrasuede said:


> I am thankful that my nephew is well again and at home. Also grateful to be blessed with a peaceful Christmas Eve and Christmas Day after two weeks of early days and late nights at the hospital.



What a blessing!!!  Nothing quite like answered prayer.  To God be the Glory for He has surely done marvelous things!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am grateful for loving relationships, health, and for God's provision in every area of my life.  I am especially grateful that God has kept me safe during this unpredictable weather that has stormed through the midwest this month.


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 30, 2008)

I am thankful for the faithfulness of the Lord and for how he granted comfort and encouragement throughout the year from his word. And also from the participants in this thread whose words of wisdom are invaluable.


----------



## kayte (Dec 31, 2008)

I am also very grateful for this thread...to be able to say thank you God



> And also from the participants in this thread whose words of wisdom are invaluable.


and gratitude as for all who posted 
and all who read the postings.. it was a life saver


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am grateful that God blessed me and my family to see another year. Behold all things are new....I am leaving behind past disappointments and reaching and pushing forward to lay hold to the blessings that are in front of me.


----------



## kayte (Jan 2, 2009)

> I am grateful that God blessed me and my family to see another year. Behold all things are new....I am leaving behind past disappointments and reaching and pushing forward to lay hold to the blessings that are in front of me.



wow
Powerful prayer and amen
in holy agreement


----------



## kayte (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you God for the miracle that happened on the second day of the fast completely unexpected... I am your devoted servant and daughter 
willing to learn,trust and obey


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 2, 2009)

Ezekiel 36:26 (New King James Version)

26 I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit within you; I will take the heart of stone out of your flesh and give you a heart of flesh.


I am thankful for all blessings received last year and I am believing and declaring that this year will be so much better regardless of any earthly economic conditions because the Lord is not mocked, limited, or constrained.


----------



## kayte (Jan 3, 2009)

I was walking to the New Year's Eve Service and feeling bitter about certain hurts and I started expressing my list of where God had not stood in my stead and I was so angry..then
before I could take two more steps.... was a big sign with the words in blue ...

*TRUST ME*

and immediately I knew/felt He was holding me and has my best 
in front for me ,and God gave me Jeremiah 29....which includes 
"For I know the plans I have for you"

and this hymn 
grateful that HE is faithful....faithful to me

_looking back His  love and mercy I see 
even though I have stumbled 
even failed to believe..
Still He's been faithful to me_

Proverbs.3;5
Trust in the Lord with all your heart 
and lean not on your own understanding


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 3, 2009)

ultrasuede said:


> Ezekiel 36:26 (New King James Version)
> 
> 26 I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit within you; I will take the heart of stone out of your flesh and give you a heart of flesh.
> 
> ...



Agreed and amen!!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 3, 2009)

I am grateful that God has plans to give me a hope and a future.

Jeremiah 29:11
For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.


----------



## kayte (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanking God for the sudden influx of prosperity...today it was from my booking agent on the west coast...
I am grateful to tears..the miracles are flowing..and the year has barely started
Thank you Almighty God..


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 6, 2009)

kayte said:


> Thanking God for the sudden influx of prosperity...today it was from my booking agent on the west coast...
> I am grateful to tears..the miracles are flowing..and the year has barely started
> Thank you Almighty God..



Flowing down the mountains like wine..............I am so moved by your testimony!!! Praise to the Almighty God who is able to do exceedingly, abundantly above all that we could ever think or ask!


----------



## plainj (Jan 6, 2009)

kayte said:


> Thanking God for the sudden influx of prosperity...today it was from my booking agent on the west coast...
> I am grateful to tears..the miracles are flowing..and the year has barely started
> Thank you Almighty God..


:trampolinYayyy Kayte! Praise God from whom all blessings flow. Praise Him above the Heavenly Hosts. Keep the blessings coming to Kayte Lord! We praise you for them.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 6, 2009)

kayte said:


> Thanking God for the sudden influx of prosperity...today it was from my booking agent on the west coast...
> I am grateful to tears..the miracles are flowing..and the year has barely started
> Thank you Almighty God..




I am also happy and encouraged to hear your testimony of wonderful blessing and influx of prosperity. I join both you and Sashaa in praising the Lord!


----------



## kayte (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words Sashaa Plain J and Ultrasuede
I rejoice because what God puts in the hand of one Christian woman 
is to illumine what is in store for her godly sisters and I am confident 
abundance,prosperity,miracles,joy and love
is ...ours.... 
and I give thanks to our God the most High in Jesus  name
yes....Praise Him 

I am grateful for the annointed sisters and the support of the Christian Forum...

_Proverbs 31
25
Strength and dignity are her clothing and her position is strong and secure; she rejoices over the future [the latter day or time to come, knowing that she and her family are in readiness for it]!
She opens her mouth in skillful and godly Wisdom, and on her tongue is the law of kindness [giving counsel and instruction]. _


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 8, 2009)

Zephaniah 3:17 (New International Version)

 17 The LORD your God is with you,
       he is mighty to save.
       He will take great delight in you,
       he will quiet you with his love,
       he will rejoice over you with singing."


I am thankful today that the Lord delights in us and that his love supercedes  any lack of love we may feel in our lives.


----------



## kayte (Jan 9, 2009)

*Matthew 11:29*
_"Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye ... into my service, come under my yoke, for my yoke is easy and my burden is light. ..._

I wanted to express gratitude that Jesus is the Lord of my life.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 11, 2009)

2 Corinthians 12:9 (New King James Version)

9 And He said to me, “My grace is sufficient for you, for My strength is made perfect in weakness.” Therefore most gladly I will rather boast in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me.


I am thankful for the Grace of God which enables us to persevere and remain steadfast through any situation but especially the difficult ones.


----------



## kayte (Jan 11, 2009)

*1 Thessalonians 5:16*
_Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say again rejoice
Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition with thanksgiving present your requests to God_

*Zephaniah 3:17*
_The Lord your God is with you, he is mighty to save. He will take great delight in you. He will quiet you with his love, he will rejoice over you with singing_

Today I was in Barnes and Noble and I just had  to say thank you to God and rejoice!

one of my clients had given me as a holiday gift..
100 worth of gift cards..incl a 50.00 card for B&N..
I sat in their cafe with other very friendly book-ish people
...had supper ...a mocha,panini and chips
read,bought a 30.00 book for Publishing for Children
and a sweet note book for poems with the word LOVE  on it ...all on that card 
and rejoiced in being a writer even more so as 
the news about my novel does not look so good...still there's so much to be grateful for..
I sat there & was so happy   and grateful


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am grateful that God will empower us to triumph over all enemies and obstacles.

Micah 5:9 

Your hand will be lifted up in triumph over your enemies, 
and all your foes will be destroyed.


----------



## kayte (Jan 13, 2009)

*Psalm 119 *
_Open my eyes, that I may behold wondrous things out of your law_." 

I am grateful I am on my read-the-bible-in-a year path...
and am reading (and enjoying!) the daily readings sent to my email every day as a priority 
which was one of my spiritual resolutions
grateful to the word of the Lord


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 13, 2009)

Psalm 91:11-12 (New King James Version)


 11 For He shall give His angels charge over you,
         To keep you in all your ways.
 12 In their hands they shall bear you up,
         Lest you dash your foot against a stone.


I am thankful that the Lord was with another one of my nephews a 7 year old who fell six feet and was knocked unconscious  while at his school. After he was transported to the hospital he awakened  with seemingly no ill effects. Praise the Lord!


----------



## kayte (Jan 13, 2009)

> I am thankful that the Lord was with another one of my nephews a 7 year old who fell six feet and was knocked unconscious while at his school. After he was transported to the hospital he awakened with seemingly no ill effects. Praise the Lord!


We Thank You God....
He is indeed merciful
praying for your nephew's continued protection through the observation


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 14, 2009)

ultrasuede said:


> Psalm 91:11-12 (New King James Version)
> 
> 
> 11 For He shall give His angels charge over you,
> ...



Praise the Lord! He is able!

I recite those verses every morning that I get in to the car, especially with the dangerous driving conditions this winter.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 14, 2009)

I prayed and meditated last night and received a message that I wanted to share with you and I hope that it encourages you as much as it enouraged and blessed me.

God does NOT regret saving you and choosing you. No matter what mistakes you have made or how you have stumbled, He would still choose you because you were created for a specific purpose. If you choose to pursue this purpose, you CANNOT lose. You CANNOT lose.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 14, 2009)

Sashaa08 said:


> I prayed and meditated last night and received a message that I wanted to share with you and I hope that it encourages you as much as it enouraged and blessed me.
> 
> God does NOT regret saving you and choosing you. No matter what mistakes you have made or how you have stumbled, He would still choose you because you were created for a specific purpose. If you choose to pursue this purpose, you CANNOT lose. You CANNOT lose.



Wow, what an encouraging message. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for this thread. I definitely need to read this!


----------



## kayte (Jan 16, 2009)

Psalm 118 
CEV

4 Let every true worshiper 
   of the LORD shout, 
   "God is always merciful!"

5 When I was really hurting,
   I prayed to the LORD. 
   He answered my prayer,
   and took my worries away.


Thanking God for a surplus month and it's only the middle of the month 
ALL BILLS ARE PAID....and they were backed up from last month
past and current PAID..
Historically as a self employed with most of my income subcontracted from schools 
January,I am usually not just broke...but desperate and anxious with no money
....from school closings for the holidays
and I, of course do not get paid....BUT! there is a super-abundance this month
for the first time in YEARS....

I am opening God's bank account to have a tithing acct...
and buying myself in the spirit of health and enterprise...a blender,food processer,juicer,and the nu wave oven...also...adequately outfit my office with supplies 

and still have surplus..
....this is truly a miracle 
Praise God who did not abandon me


----------



## kayte (Jan 16, 2009)

THANK YOU GOD FOR THE AIRPLANE CRASH THAT NOT ONLY HAD 100 PER CENT SURIVIORS BUT SURIVIORS WERE NOT SERIOUSLY HARMED


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 16, 2009)

kayte said:


> THANK YOU GOD FOR THE AIRPLANE CRASH THAT NOT ONLY HAD 100 PER CENT SURIVIORS BUT SURIVIORS WERE NOT SERIOUSLY HARMED



Amen and Amen!


----------



## plainj (Jan 16, 2009)

kayte said:


> Psalm 118
> CEV
> 
> 4 Let every true worshiper
> ...


That testimony made me  glad. I love your testimonies. Thanks kayte, I need that right about now.


----------



## kayte (Jan 16, 2009)

> That testimony made me glad.


thank you...
I can also testify something that's harder to say but when 
I felt my heart race with worry... I could "feel" like warm air...
the loving arms of God saying _it's going to be ALL RIGHT _
HE proved that  reassuring  feeling to be justified..again and again


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 17, 2009)

plainj said:


> That testimony made me  glad. I love your testimonies. Thanks kayte, I need that right about now.



Co-signing with plainj your testimony is a wonderful demonstration of what the Lord can and will do. And I am also blessed to have all my bills paid this month. Praise the Lord!


----------



## kayte (Jan 17, 2009)

> And I am also blessed to have all my bills paid this month. Praise the Lord! [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am so happy to hear of your testimonies!! God is so awesome! He is truly a provider.
I am also blessed that my father celebrated is 76th birthday yesterday and he is still in good health and able to live independently and take care of himself quite well.


----------



## kayte (Jan 20, 2009)

_Therefore I exhort first of all that supplications, prayers, intercessions, [and] giving of thanks be made for all men for kings and all who are in authority, that we may lead a quiet and peaceable life in all godliness and reverence.   1 Timothy 2:1-2

When the righteous are in authority, the people rejoice.   Proverbs 29:2_

Thank God for our new president and his first lady for the new direction,new vision
and the prayers of the forum for him

May we always have a President who is a man after Your own heart. May integrity and uprightness protect him because his hope is in You. Help him to live a blameless life, to trust You without wavering. May he walk continually in Your truth, and may he not neglect his time with You, no matter how busy or whatever the crisis. Help him to hear You clearly as You guide him through decisions that can affect our nation and the world. (1 Samuel 13:14; Psalm 25:21; 26:1b, 3b; Matthew 6:6; Isaiah 30:21)

Keep those who are deceitful or hypocritical away from him. When others are trusting in military might and power, may he trust in You and Your holy name; keep him on level ground as he leads. Hide him in the shelter of Your presence from the intrigues of men; keep him safe from accusing tongues. (Psalm 26:4; 20:7; 26:12a; 31:20)

May he know You as the Lord, his rock, his fortress and deliverer. Be his stronghold, his refuge and Savior. May he call to You, who is worthy of praise, and be saved from his enemies. Be his shield, and help him turn to You for wisdom without doubting; give him Your wisdom generously as You have promised. (2 Samuel 22:2–4, 31; James 1:5–6)

In Jesus' name, amen. 

- Jim & Kaye Johns


----------



## kayte (Jan 20, 2009)

> I am also blessed that my father celebrated is 76th birthday yesterday and he is still in good health and able to live independently and take care of himself quite well.


A blessed birthday to your father..and many many happy returns!!!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 21, 2009)

kayte said:


> A blessed birthday to your father..and many many happy returns!!!



Agreed and amen.


----------



## kayte (Jan 21, 2009)

I am grateful that the Lord is my shepherd and I shall not want.

*Psalm 23*
_He maketh me to lie down in green pastures 
He leadeth me beside the still waters 
He restoreth my soul _


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 22, 2009)

Job 22:27-28 (New King James Version)

 27 You will make your prayer to Him,
      He will hear you,
      And you will pay your vows.

 28 You will also declare a thing,
      And it will be established for you;
      So light will shine on your ways   


I am thankful the Lord always hears our prayers and that we can look back and see how far the Lord has brought us. And this gives us the courage to believe that the Lord will continue to bless us and meet all our needs.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 23, 2009)

Deuteronomy 15: 4-6
However, there should be no poor among you, for in the land the LORD your God is giving you to possess as your inheritance, he will richly bless you, if only you fully obey the LORD your God and are careful to follow all these commands I am giving you today.  For the LORD your God will bless you as he has promised, and you will lend to many nations but will borrow from none. You will rule over many nations but none will rule over you. 

I am grateful that the Lord will bless us as He promised.


----------



## kayte (Jan 24, 2009)

_The LORD will open the heavens, the storehouse of his bounty, to send rain on your land in season and to bless all the work of your hands" (Deut 28:12). _



From the Desert to the Promised Land
By Os Hillman

January 24

"The manna stopped the day after they ate this food from the land; there was no longer any manna for the Israelites, but that year they ate of the produce of Canaan" (Josh 5:12). 

God calls you to eat from the fruit of your own work. During the exodus from Egypt, Israel had to eat manna, the supernatural provision of God because there was no ability to make a living in the desert. However, the moment they stepped into the Promised Land the manna stopped because God had brought them into a new place. The new land could yield food and provision for their families. They simply had to work it. 

For most of us God has provided us an ability to derive our provision from the work He has called us to do. God made a covenant with His people that provision would always be there if we were faithful to His commands. 

"You will be blessed in the city and blessed in the country. The fruit of your womb will be blessed, and the crops of your land and the young of your livestock - the calves of your herds and the lambs of your flocks. Your basket and your kneading trough will be blessed. You will be blessed when you come in and blessed when you go out" (Deut 28:3-6). 

In order for this promise to be fulfilled we must fulfill His requirements. We must love the Lord our God with all our hearts and minds. And we must avoid having any idols in our lives that will take the place of God. 

Every believer is called to come at out of "Egypt" and enter into our own Promised Land. He has already set aside the land for you. It is your responsibility to prepare yourself to be able to derive the fruit from your land. 

"The LORD will open the heavens, the storehouse of his bounty, to send rain on your land in season and to bless all the work of your hands" (Deut 28:12). 


Saying thank in advance for this beautiful promise~ 
Praise you God and thank you for listening and answering to the desires of the heart
in enterprise and in "the talents' You have entrusted and in the deeply personal


----------



## kayte (Jan 26, 2009)

*Psalm1*
_But his delight is in the law of the LORD,
         And in His law he meditates day and night.
 3 He shall be like a tree
         Planted by the rivers of water, 
         That brings forth its fruit in its season, 
         Whose leaf also shall not wither; 
         And whatever he does shall prosper._

grateful that I am earning my living as an artist 
be it teaching or performance
with all the challenges of being self employed..
clearly this has been a true gift from God 

I remember frustration and fear 
because I could not seem to get hired for temp
or office work as a side hustle..but the Lord has abundantly provided 
and I am bold and humbled enough to ask and claim even more blessing
Thank you Lord


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 27, 2009)

kayte said:


> *Psalm1*
> _But his delight is in the law of the LORD,
> And in His law he meditates day and night.
> 3 He shall be like a tree
> ...



Making a living while doing what you love is a blessing indeed!


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 27, 2009)

Sashaa08 said:


> Making a living while doing what you love is a blessing indeed!




Especially in light of these economic times, but thank the Lord that he is sovereign. Amen.


----------



## kayte (Jan 27, 2009)

John 8
_Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world: he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of life._

Thankful for Jesus Christ who is the Savior of my soul  
Praise God


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 29, 2009)

Psalm 9:9-10 (New King James Version)

 9 The LORD also will be a refuge for the oppressed,
         A refuge in times of trouble.
 10 And those who know Your name will put their trust in You;
         For You, LORD, have not forsaken those who seek You. 



I am thankful for the presence of the Lord in my life at all times, good times and bad. It is so comforting and reassuring to experience this special blessing.


----------



## kayte (Jan 29, 2009)

*Ephesians 6:13 *
_"Having done all...stand." _ 

_Jesus healed people in different ways. Some He spoke to, others He touched. One day He told ten lepers to go and show themselves to the priest. And the Bible says: "As they went, they were cleansed" (Lk 17:14). They were probably wondering, "When will it happen? How will it happen?" Faith doesn't demand details, it just keeps moving obediently forward, believing God for the right result!_

*Luke 8..39*
_Return to thine own house, and shew how great things God hath done unto thee. And he went his way, and published throughout the whole city how great things Jesus had done unto him. _

*Jeremiah 30*2
_Thus speaketh the LORD God of Israel, saying, Write thee all the words that I have spoken unto thee in a book. _

Thanking the Lord in advance for the prosperous publication of my novel even though the externals do not seem promising.... keeping my eyes on the prize...on Jesus
thank Lord for this gift of responsibility


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 29, 2009)

I got this from "God's Daily Promises Newsletter"
This week's promise: Overcoming discouragement brings great blessing 
What do you when hope fades? 


Save me, O God, for the floodwaters are up to my neck.
Deeper and deeper I sink into the mire; I can't find a foothold to stand on.
I am in deep water, and the floods overwhelm me.
I am exhausted from crying for help; my throat is parched and dry.
My eyes are swollen with weeping, waiting for my God to help me… 
But I keep right on praying to you, Lord, hoping this is the time you will show me favor.
Psalm 69:1-3, 13 NLT

Praying when hope seems dim 
David's prayer recorded in this psalm essentially amounts to a simple, "Save me, I'm sinking." It's the cry of a desperate man who can't even think of helping himself. But at least David knew whom he needed to ask for help. Although he was exhausted from crying to the Lord in prayer, he kept on shouting to his God, the only one who could save him. 

When waves of adversity threaten to drown you in despair, pray to God. Remember David's persistence, and keep on asking God for help. 

Prayer for today: 

Dear Lord, I am exhausted from crying for help, but I will keep on praying to you. 

from The One Year® Book of Bible Prayers edited by Bruce Barton, Tyndale House Publishers (2000), entry for February 9 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I never allow myself to become discouraged under and circumstances.… The three great essentials to achieve anything worthwhile are, first, hard work; second, stick-to-itiveness; third, common sense.
THOMAS A EDISON


Content is derived from the Holy Bible, New Living Translation and other publications of Tyndale Publishing House


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 30, 2009)

Psalm 92 (King James Version)

Psalm 92

 1IT IS A GOOD THING TO GIVE THANKS UNTO THE LORD, AND TO SING PRAISES UNTO THY NAME, O MOST HIGH:

 2To shew forth thy lovingkindness in the morning, and thy faithfulness every night,

 3Upon an instrument of ten strings, and upon the psaltery; upon the harp with a solemn sound.

 4For thou, LORD, hast made me glad through thy work: I will triumph in the works of thy hands.

 5O LORD, how great are thy works! and thy thoughts are very deep.

 6A brutish man knoweth not; neither doth a fool understand this.

 7When the wicked spring as the grass, and when all the workers of iniquity do flourish; it is that they shall be destroyed for ever:

 8But thou, LORD, art most high for evermore.

 9For, lo, thine enemies, O LORD, for, lo, thine enemies shall perish; all the workers of iniquity shall be scattered.

 10But my horn shalt thou exalt like the horn of an unicorn: I shall be anointed with fresh oil.

 11Mine eye also shall see my desire on mine enemies, and mine ears shall hear my desire of the wicked that rise up against me.

 12The righteous shall flourish like the palm tree: he shall grow like a cedar in Lebanon.

 13Those that be planted in the house of the LORD shall flourish in the courts of our God.

 14They shall still bring forth fruit in old age; they shall be fat and flourishing;

 15To shew that the LORD is upright: he is my rock, and there is no unrighteousness in him.



I am thankful that the Lord says that those who are planted in the house of the Lord shall flourish. I am grateful for the faithfulness of the Lord. He is our rock.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks, Ultrasuede! This was a great way to start off my day-He is our Rock and no matter what-regardless of how we feel or our circumstances it is always a "good thing to give thanks unto our Lord!"


----------



## kayte (Jan 30, 2009)

*Psalm 92*

_10But my horn shalt thou exalt like the horn of an unicorn: I shall be anointed with fresh oil.

11Mine eye also shall see my desire on mine enemies, and mine ears shall hear my desire of the wicked that rise up against me.

12The righteous shall flourish like the palm tree: he shall grow like a cedar in Lebanon.

13Those that be planted in the house of the LORD shall flourish in the courts of our God.

14They shall still bring forth fruit in old age; they shall be fat and flourishing;

15To shew that the LORD is upright: he is my rock, and there is no unrighteousness in him._


I had a hard night and morning prayed the Lord would show me a word..
and opened the bible to Psalm 90.. 91 and 92....
I glanced at 90 and 91..but ignored 92 

now here is 92!!!!
where I can't ignore it..anymore
I now acknowledge Psalm 92 is speaking to me 
..the Lord had heard me and told me and answered
my prayer but I wasn't listening 

thank you Ultrasuede

thank you Lord for answering me
and I claim your word in Psalm 92 as my hope 
gratitude, promise, and prayer today and tonight


----------



## Sashaa08 (Feb 2, 2009)

No scripture today, but God has just been blowing my mind today!  As you may know, I was looking to switch jobs-although I love my current position, the salary is very low. God denied the job change and later revealed to me that I am where I am supposed to be. Today, I got a sneak peak into what He meant. I have received overwhelming favor-everyone that I reach out to, offers to help, volunteer for programs, mentor students-getting our alumni to volunteer is sometimes difficult but recently I have been overwhelmed by the outpouring. Also, I was able to possibly tap into a summer program for some of our minority students which will increase summer employment. God is so good! I know that we say it all the time, but it's so exciting when He goes above and beyond!


----------



## ultrasuede (Feb 2, 2009)

Sashaa08 said:


> No scripture today, but God has just been blowing my mind today!  As you may know, I was looking to switch jobs-although I love my current position, the salary is very low. God denied the job change and later revealed to me that I am where I am supposed to be. Today, I got a sneak peak into what He meant. I have received overwhelming favor-everyone that I reach out to, offers to help, volunteer for programs, mentor students-getting our alumni to volunteer is sometimes difficult but recently I have been overwhelmed by the outpouring. Also, I was able to possibly tap into a summer program for some of our minority students which will increase summer employment. God is so good! I know that we say it all the time, but it's so exciting when He goes above and beyond!




This is great to hear Sashaa, because nothing beats the favor of the Lord or the feeling you get when you just know you are experiencing his favor.


----------



## kayte (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank God for blessings that overflow 



> Originally Posted by Sashaa08
> No scripture today, but God has just been blowing my mind today! As you may know, I was looking to switch jobs-although I love my current position, the salary is very low. God denied the job change and later revealed to me that I am where I am supposed to be. Today, I got a sneak peak into what He meant. I have received overwhelming favor-everyone that I reach out to, offers to help, volunteer for programs, mentor students-getting our alumni to volunteer is sometimes difficult but recently I have been overwhelmed by the outpouring. Also, I was able to possibly tap into a summer program for some of our minority students which will increase summer employment. God is so good! I know that we say it all the time, but it's so exciting when He goes above and beyond


----------



## ultrasuede (Feb 10, 2009)

Proverbs 8:32-36 (New International Version)

 32 "Now then, my sons, listen to me;
       blessed are those who keep my ways.

 33 Listen to my instruction and be wise;
       do not ignore it.

 34 Blessed is the man who listens to me,
       watching daily at my doors,
       waiting at my doorway.

 35 For whoever finds me finds life
       and receives favor from the LORD.

 36 But whoever fails to find me harms himself;
       all who hate me love death."



Today I am thankful for the wisdom of the Lord and the benefits we obtain when he speaks and we listen.


----------



## kayte (Feb 13, 2009)

Walk in all the way that the LORD your God has commanded you, so that you may live and prosper and prolong your days in the land that you will possess.
*- Deuteronomy 5:32-33*

A generous man will prosper; he who refreshes others will himself be refreshed.- 
*Proverbs 11:24-26*


Your beginnings will seem humble, so prosperous will your future be.
*- Job 8:6-8*

"Submit to God and be at peace with him; in this way prosperity will come to you."
-* Job 22:20-22*


I can't thank the Lord enough...usually it's hard coming off holidays and then
with schools closing for the week in Feb..but an abundance of
appearance work has come in February for Black Heritage month so that my 
rent which went up to over 1300 (!) this month 
can be paid _forward.._March April May AND June
from appearance work alone...with only a small contribution 
from my music teaching...and already work is coming
_for the summer_...summer was tough last year..
but this year...has barely begun...and I can breathe

thank you Lord for being kinder to me than I am to myself


----------



## ultrasuede (Feb 13, 2009)

kayte said:


> Walk in all the way that the LORD your God has commanded you, so that you may live and prosper and prolong your days in the land that you will possess.
> *- Deuteronomy 5:32-33*
> 
> A generous man will prosper; he who refreshes others will himself be refreshed.-
> ...



Praise the Lord! it is so wonderful when he does more than we can ask or think.


----------



## kayte (Feb 18, 2009)

> Praise the Lord! it is so wonderful when he does more than we can ask or think.


Thank you Ultrasuede...it is so true!

I keep running into that Ephesians verse...._Now to Him who does exceedingly abundantly more than we ask..... to Him be the glory_


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have not been in here in a while. 

Lord, I Thank You b/c of your Living and True word the Bible.
I thank you Abba Father for all that you have done for me in my life thus far. I thank you Abba Father for my families lives as well. Father God I just give thanks to you b/c your word is so TRUE. I now know what it means when people say " taste and see how Good the Lord is". Abba Father I thank you! AMEN!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Feb 20, 2009)

This isn't a scripture but it really blessed me when I read this today.  I truly believe that I am starting to see supernatural increase financially. I mean, I balance my check book and I should have only $100 leftover at most-but when I look at my bank account online, the amount is 6 or 7 times greater-even though all checks have cleared. It happened last month and it's happening again this month. It makes no sense at all and I can't explain it. I have checked the math and the calculations and I can't figure it out.  It would be different if the checks were still out floating around somewhere, but they have cleared the account and there were no additional deposits reflected. To God be the Glory!

This is from Joel Osteen:
Believing for a Supernatural Year

You might have planned on having an average year but God has already lined up an extraordinary year. You might have planned on just getting by but God is planning on abundance. He's planning on overflow. 

Often times we look at situations that are happening in the natural. We might look at the economy, or our pocket book and are tempted to look at this year with a limited perspective, not really expecting much. But we have to realize God is a supernatural God. Just because we don't see a way doesn't mean God doesn't have a way. You may not see how things will work out, but all you need to respond with is, "Lord, I believe." God is directing your steps and will put the right people in your path and put you at the right place at the right time.

You may be in debt, but God says, "You're coming out. You're coming into overflow." The economy may be down but God says, "You're going to see supernatural increase, supernatural promotion" Get it in your spirit that it's going to be a supernatural year.

Decide to increase your expectancy and get into agreement with God. You're going to have some, "Who would have ever thought this could happen to me" blessings, explosive blessings that you will blast you into a whole new level. It's going to be a year where you see dreams come to pass, a year where you get stronger and healthier. It's going to be a year where you look back and say, "Wow! God outdid Himself this year!"


----------



## kayte (Feb 20, 2009)

> This isn't a scripture but it really blessed me when I read this today. I truly believe that I am starting to see supernatural increase financially. I mean, I balance my check book and I should have only $100 leftover at most-but when I look at my bank account online, the amount is 6 or 7 times greater-even though all checks have cleared. It happened last month and it's happening again this month. It makes no sense at all and I can't explain it. I have checked the math and the calculations and I can't figure it out. It would be different if the checks were still out floating around somewhere, but they have cleared the account and there were no additional deposits reflected. To God be the Glory!



this is so exciting ....glad  to witness and stand in agreement witth Joel Osteen
for you


----------



## ultrasuede (Feb 20, 2009)

Sashaa, I am so encouraged and inspired to read about your supernatural blessings and I pray that we all will have more and more blessings this year. Praise the Lord!


----------



## kayte (Feb 22, 2009)

> I pray that we all will have more and more blessings this year.


Praying on it



> Praise the Lord!


YES! Praise HIM


----------



## Sashaa08 (Feb 23, 2009)

ultrasuede said:


> Sashaa, I am so encouraged and inspired to read about your supernatural blessings and I pray that we all will have more and more blessings this year. Praise the Lord!



Agreed and amen!!


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you so much for this thread!


----------



## kayte (Feb 27, 2009)

_I'm crying ..in tears today ..remembering ...2007  I was in landlord tenant court ..not because I was a bad person...but with all the hurt I'd had with my dad's illness and death  ..hard as I tried 
I simply was not earning enough for my high rent and it had accrued to over 4500 dollars.... by the grace of God with artists grants specifically for artists/writers in trouble... I was able to raise that money and keep the landlord from seizing my apartment but I had to pay on time for a year or risk a holdover
when they can seize your apartment even if you do have money to pay delayed rent_

I was in such fear

Today....it is Feb 27...the landlord just slipped the March Rent bill under my door..wrote out a check for 1340.00  and in an hour when I go out for errands..I will pay the rent on time ..before it is due knowing rent *through summer *is assured with work of my heart that is paying me NOW

Thank you God Thank you Thank you


----------



## Sashaa08 (Feb 27, 2009)

kayte said:


> _I'm crying ..in tears today ..remembering ...2007  I was in landlord tenant court ..not because I was a bad person...but with all the hurt I'd had with my dad's illness and death  ..hard as I tried
> I simply was not earning enough for my high rent and it had accrued to over 4500 dollars.... by the grace of God with artists grants specifically for artists/writers in trouble... I was able to raise that money and keep the landlord from seizing my apartment but I had to pay on time for a year or risk a holdover
> when they can seize your apartment even if you do have money to pay delayed rent_
> 
> ...




Give Him praise for how He has brought and kept you!


----------



## ultrasuede (Feb 27, 2009)

Your testimony is beautiful amd amazing, the Lord has brought you and all of us a long, long way. Great is his faithfulness!


----------



## ultrasuede (Mar 3, 2009)

I am thankful today for the peace that passeth all understanding and that helps us keep our hearts and mind on Christ Jesus.



Psalm 122
A song of ascents. Of David.
 1 I rejoiced with those who said to me,
       "Let us go to the house of the LORD."

 2 Our feet are standing
       in your gates, O Jerusalem.

 3 Jerusalem is built like a city
       that is closely compacted together.

 4 That is where the tribes go up,
       the tribes of the LORD,
       to praise the name of the LORD
       according to the statute given to Israel.

 5 There the thrones for judgment stand,
       the thrones of the house of David.

 6 Pray for the peace of Jerusalem:
       "May those who love you be secure.

 7 May there be peace within your walls
       and security within your citadels."

 8 For the sake of my brothers and friends,
       I will say, "Peace be within you."

 9 For the sake of the house of the LORD our God,
       I will seek your prosperity.


----------



## kayte (Mar 4, 2009)

> I am thankful today for the peace that passeth all understanding and that helps us keep our hearts and mind on Christ Jesus.





> Pray for the peace of Jerusalem:
> "May those who love you be secure.
> 
> 7 May there be peace within your walls
> ...



I really needed/need this
giving thanks for peace that is available
whenever I turn to God and not mySelf


----------



## Sashaa08 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting, Ultrasuede! You have no idea how timely that passage was for me.  Thanks!


----------



## kayte (Mar 5, 2009)

_He will cover you with his feathers,
and under his wings you will find refuge;
his faithfulness will be your shield and rampart._
*Psalms 91:4*

_Notwithstanding the Lord stood with me, and strengthened me_;
*2 Timothy 4:17*

Giving gratitude for my the Lord protecting my mom who was in a car accident 
yesterday and was not seriously injured...she spent the day at the hosptial with all diagnostic tests to ensure she was okay....

Also giving thanks for the lovely and thoughtful members who posted get well wishes
when I was sick and grateful I am so much better today...and I do believe  this is in part from that kindness.
Caring, kindness, and thoughtfulness go a long way... 
For these blessings Lord,I give thanks to You

_Two are better than one, because they have a good return for their work:
If one falls down, his friend can help him up. 
But pity the wo/man who falls and 
has no one to help her/him up!_
*Eccl 4:9-12 NIV*


----------



## plainj (Mar 5, 2009)

Kayte, I'm grateful with you that your mom is ok and that your health is better. Thank You Lord!


----------



## kayte (Mar 5, 2009)

> Kayte, I'm grateful with you that your mom is ok and that your health is better. Thank You Lord!



_Bless you_, plainJ


----------



## ultrasuede (Mar 6, 2009)

kayte said:


> Giving gratitude for my the Lord protecting my mom who was in a car accident
> yesterday and was not seriously injured...she spent the day at the hosptial with all diagnostic tests to ensure she was okay....





So happy to hear that your mother was not seriously injured in the car accident. Praise the Lord!


----------



## kayte (Mar 6, 2009)

> So happy to hear that your mother was not seriously injured in the car accident. Praise the Lord!



Praise Him..
thank you Ultrasuede


----------



## kayte (Mar 12, 2009)

*2 Peter 1:4*
_He has given us his very great and precious promises, so that through them you may participate in the divine nature and escape the corruption in the world caused by evil desires. _



Very very grateful to the Lord raining abundance on me! Every week..the Lord has sent someone to contact me for author appearances..every week..someone has expressed interest!
Today it was my booking agent who landed me an over 2,000 job next month
..out ---of --the blue---
but it was not ..
it was... and is..... and shall always be..... the GREAT I AM 
Praise to God who has not forgotten his lowly servant


----------



## kayte (Mar 19, 2009)

*Jeremiah 29:11 *

'For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.' (NIV) 

*Psalm 30 AMP*
I WILL extol You, O Lord, for You have lifted me up and have not let my foes rejoice over me.
    2O Lord my God, I cried to You and You have healed me.

    3O Lord, You have brought my life up from Sheol (the place of the dead); You have kept me alive, that I should not go down to the pit (the grave).

    4Sing to the Lord, O you saints of His, and give thanks at the remembrance of His holy name.

    5For His anger is but for a moment, but His favor is for a lifetime or in His favor is life. Weeping may endure for a night, but joy comes in the morning.(A)

    6As for me, in my prosperity I said, I shall never be moved.

    7By Your favor, O Lord, You have established me as a strong mountain; You hid Your face, and I was troubled.

    8I cried to You, O Lord, and to the Lord I made supplication.

    9What profit is there in my blood, when I go down to the pit (the grave)? Will the dust praise You? Will it declare Your truth and faithfulness to men?

    10Hear, O Lord, have mercy and be gracious to me! O Lord, be my helper!

    11You have turned my mourning into dancing for me; You have put off my sackcloth and girded me with gladness,

    12To the end that my tongue and my heart and everything glorious within me may sing praise to You and not be silent. O Lord my God, I will give thanks to You forever.




I need to start checking in with gratitudes again  ; ~ )

my heart and spirit are heavy and distant from each other
and from God
so giving thanks that not only does God brings me back from 
the darkness into the light,but He has blessed me with kindness
and with favor....turned my mourning into joy and dancing 
and I give thanks and praise to HIM forever


----------



## Sashaa08 (Mar 20, 2009)

You are so right, Kayte.  I am getting so bogged down in work and my activities that I need to take the time to stop and thank God for the blessings that I have.

Isaiah 44:10
You are My servant, I have chosen you and have not cast you away: 
Fear not, for I am with you; 
Be not dismayed, for I am your God. 
I will strengthen you, 
Yes, I will help you, I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.


----------



## ultrasuede (Mar 20, 2009)

Sashaa08 said:


> You are so right, Kayte.  I am getting so bogged down in work and my activities that I need to take the time to stop and thank God for the blessings that I have.
> 
> .




This is so very true. Expressing gratitude unto the Lord really keeps you focused.


Psalm 121:5-8 (New International Version)

 5 The LORD watches over you—
       the LORD is your shade at your right hand;

 6 the sun will not harm you by day,
       nor the moon by night.

 7 The LORD will keep you from all harm—
       he will watch over your life;

 8 the LORD will watch over your coming and going
       both now and forevermore.

I am thankful for the presence of the Lord that keeps us grounded and able to have hope and confidence in all situations.


----------



## kayte (Mar 20, 2009)

Deuteronomy 31:8 

"The LORD is the one who goes ahead of you; He will be with you. He will not fail you or forsake you. Do not fear or be dismayed."

Joshua 1
7  Only be strong and very courageous, to observe to do according to all the law, which Moses my servant commanded you: don't turn from it to the right hand or to the left, that you may have good success wherever you go. 

1:8  This book of the law shall not depart out of your mouth, but you shall meditate thereon day and night, that you may observe to do according to all that is written therein: for then you shall make your way prosperous, and then you shall have good success. 

1:9  Haven't I commanded you? Be strong and of good courage; don't be afraid, neither be dismayed: for Yahweh your God is with you wherever you go.


It was a rough 24 hours but the Lord never left me and He won't.
Thank you Lord for holding my hand,promising me success protection and contentmentwith what I already have been given


----------



## kayte (Mar 21, 2009)

Then shalt thou walk in thy way of safety, and thy foot shall not stumble. 
(Proverbs 3:23) 

Thanking the Lord for His loving protection for me and my family


----------



## kayte (Mar 22, 2009)

Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, which according to his abundant mercy hath begotten us again unto a lively hope by the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead,
*1 Peter 1-3.... King james*

Praise the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! God has given us a new birth because of his great mercy. We have been born into a new life that has a confidence which is alive because Jesus Christ has come back to life.
*1 Peter 1-3 New American Standard Bible*


It was a lovely day today.
Thank you Lord God for giving me hope


----------



## Sashaa08 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am grateful that Christ has made us more than conquerors and that He causes us to triumph over all heartaches, obstacles, and adversity.

II Corinthians 4:7-15
But we have this treasure in earthen vessels, that the excellence of the power may be of God and not of us. We are hard-pressed on every side, yet not crushed; we are perplexed, but not in despair; persecuted, but not forsaken; struck down, but not destroyed— always carrying about in the body the dying of the Lord Jesus, that the life of Jesus also may be manifested in our body.  For we who live are always delivered to death for Jesus’ sake, that the life of Jesus also may be manifested in our mortal flesh.  So then death is working in us, but life in you. 
And since we have the same spirit of faith, according to what is written, “I believed and therefore I spoke,”[a]we also believe and therefore speak,  knowing that He who raised up the Lord Jesus will also raise us up with Jesus, and will present us with you. 
For all things are for your sakes, that grace, having spread through the many, may cause thanksgiving to abound to the glory of God.


----------



## kayte (Apr 8, 2009)

*Jeremiah 33:3 *_Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and shew thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not. (KJV) _

*Jeremiah 1:8 *
_Do not be afraid of them, for I am with you and will rescue you," declares the LORD." (NIV) 

This is what the LORD says: "Stand at the crossroads and look; ask for the ancient paths, ask where the good way is, and walk in it, and you will find rest for your souls_


sometimes it seems I worry even when solutions are already in place
I just worry and money is always number one 
thanking the Lord for author work on tour that will pay well
and also as I was worrying/working..I opened an email 

[I]Our summer reading theme is Get Creative and I immediately thought of you as a possible presenter I've heard wonderful things about your workshop and the combination of music and a kazoo craft just seals the deal![/I]

and I just KNOW that was NOT an accident 
thank you Lord for answering before I can even put concerns into prayer


----------



## ultrasuede (Apr 15, 2009)

Isaiah 58:11 (New King James Version)

11 The LORD will guide you continually,
      And satisfy your soul in drought,
      And strengthen your bones;
      You shall be like a watered garden,
      And like a spring of water, whose waters do not fail. 


I am thankful for all recent blessings, and most recently a timely unexpected financial blessing.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Apr 20, 2009)

ultrasuede said:


> I am thankful for all recent blessings, and most recently a timely unexpected financial blessing.



 That's awesome, Ultrauede!!! I am so happy for you. God is so kind and giving. He seems to always know what we need.  I need to go bump one of your earlier scriptures you posted because once again I have received clarity-He always gives you what you need and responds to your needs and concerns. He's good.


----------



## ultrasuede (Apr 27, 2009)

Isaiah 65:24 (New King James Version)

24 “ It shall come to pass
That before they call, I will answer;
And while they are still speaking, I will hear. 


TodaY I am very thankful to the Lord for preseving and protecting my sister and my two nephews when their car was hit by a pick up truck and totaled. Praise the Lord they were not seriously hurt. To God be all the glory!


----------



## kayte (Apr 27, 2009)

> TodaY I am very thankful to the Lord for preseving and protecting my sister and my two nephews when their car was hit by a pick up truck and totaled. Praise the Lord they were not seriously hurt. To God be all the glory!



Oh dear God thank you for the protection of your  beloved ones
Yes..to God be the glory.


----------



## kayte (Apr 27, 2009)

*Psalm 91*

_The LORD Most High 
is your fortress. 
Run to him for safety, 
and no terrible disasters 
will strike you 
or your home. 

God will command his angels 
to protect you 
wherever you go. 
They will carry you 
 in their arms, 
and you won't hurt your feet 
on the stones. _




Giving thanks because..last week I started to get up and walk away with my bag still
on the bus waiting seat, except a man alerted me I was leaving it ..this was a huge bag so clearly I was very very distracted to have gotten up without a thought..
and my credit cards and 160 in cash was in it

and then today I came home to find my door was partially open .and ajar.
I had forgotten to close it and lock it
NO ONE had been in ..my home was completely undisturbed but it could easily have gone 
so wrong....so so wrong in both cases

thank you God for protecting me


----------



## ultrasuede (Apr 28, 2009)

kayte said:


> Giving thanks because..last week I started to get up and walk away with my bag still
> on the bus waiting seat, except a man alerted me I was leaving it ..this was a huge bag so clearly I was very very distracted to have gotten up without a thought..
> and my credit cards and 160 in cash was in it
> 
> ...




Yes that was truly a blessing not to have been inconvenienced by losing your bag or having someone go into your house. Thank the Lord!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 28, 2009)

kayte said:


> *Psalm 91*
> 
> _The LORD Most High _
> _is your fortress. _
> ...


Good Lord!    Praise God All Mighty, Kayte.   I'm so glad that the mercies of God are upon you, no matter where you are.  

"For, Goodness and Mercy shall follow you all the days of your life..."

"The LORD is the portion of mine inheritance and of my cup: *thou maintainest my lot.    (**He 'guards' all that is mine...).  *_Psalm 16:5

Blessings Beautiful Kayte... 

_


----------



## kayte (May 6, 2009)

> I am thankful for all recent blessings, and most recently a timely unexpected financial blessing


truly God is good


----------



## kayte (May 6, 2009)

Psalm 118

And you won't fear diseases,that strike in the dark,or sudden disaster at noon,You will not be harmed, 

14 “Because he has set his love upon Me, therefore I will deliver him;
         I will set him on high, because he has known My name.
 15 He shall call upon Me, and I will answer him;
         I will be with him in trouble; 
         I will deliver him and honor him.
 16 With long life I will satisfy him,


Once again the Lord protected me..I was in the ER overnight with agonizing pain in the belly....it was hernia...with intestine trapped...and the doctor massaged it ..and it popped out without surgery...
though the area was tender....the pain was gone
I was able to eat w/out vomiting
and the before and after catscans showed the difference
*PRAISE GOD*...I was truly prepared to die but  

Psalm 118:17-18
I shall not die, but live, and declare the works and recount the illustrious acts of the Lord. 
The LORD disciplined me severely, but he did not allow me to be killed. ... The LORD has chastened me sore: but he has not given me over to death. ...


----------



## ultrasuede (May 6, 2009)

kayte said:


> Psalm 118
> 
> And you won't fear diseases,that strike in the dark,or sudden disaster at noon,You will not be harmed,
> 
> ...



Praise the Lord for delivering you from your illness and allowing you to give thanks and recount the wonderful acts of the Lord once again.


----------



## Ms Red (May 8, 2009)

I am so thankful to God for His Grace and Mercy.

On Tuesday, 5.5.09, while I sat in my driveway before leaving to drive 2 hrs. to work, God spoke to my heart and I felt the need to push my steering wheel in (creating more space between myself and the wheel). Not knowing why, but feeling that I *had* to do this, I listened and did. I turned on my gospel CD and started driving...

30 minutes later, the metal bucket of a tractor trailor doing construction swung out too far and struck my (moving) car and tore the entire roof off (making it a convertible). This sent the car down a revine (very deep ditch)... the car then accelerated and hit a tree. The paramedic who arrived on scene told me that had it not been for the Grace of God... he was expecting to pull out a body-- not a living and breathing (albeit badly hurt) woman. The paramedic marveled at the fact that had there not been so much SPACE between me and the wheel.. the contusion on my head would have surely been brain damage or worse...

My car is gone but my faith in God, in Jesus Christ... has NEVER been stronger.


----------



## ultrasuede (May 8, 2009)

Ms Red said:


> I am so thankful to God for His Grace and Mercy.
> 
> On Tuesday, 5.5.09, while I sat in my driveway before leaving to drive 2 hrs. to work, God spoke to my heart and I felt the need to push my steering wheel in (creating more space between myself and the wheel). Not knowing why, but feeling that I *had* to do this, I listened and did. I turned on my gospel CD and started driving...
> 
> ...



What a wonderful testimony of the Lord preserving your life. Praise the Lord!


----------



## kayte (May 22, 2009)

> On Tuesday, 5.5.09, while I sat in my driveway before leaving to drive 2 hrs. to work, God spoke to my heart and I felt the need to push my steering wheel in (creating more space between myself and the wheel). Not knowing why, but feeling that I *had* to do this, I listened and did. I turned on my gospel CD and started driving...
> 
> 30 minutes later, the metal bucket of a tractor trailor doing construction swung out too far and struck my (moving) car and tore the entire roof off (making it a convertible). This sent the car down a revine (very deep ditch)... the car then accelerated and hit a tree. The paramedic who arrived on scene told me that had it not been for the Grace of God... he was expecting to pull out a body-- not a living and breathing (albeit badly hurt) woman. The paramedic marveled at the fact that had there not been so much SPACE between me and the wheel.. the contusion on my head would have surely been brain damage or worse...
> 
> My car is gone but my faith in God, in Jesus Christ... has NEVER been stronger.



THAT IS INCREDIBLE 
PRAISE GOD..........................
I will praying for you _and giving thanks to God along with you _..for His DIVINE Protection for you
that is a beautiful story and testimony


----------



## ultrasuede (May 23, 2009)

I am thankful for the continuous support of the Lord who works everything out for my good .And who lifts my spirit with with courage and hope because I know he is in charge and has his hand upon me and that which concerns me.  Blessed be the name of the Lord and all glory to him.




Psalm 71

 1 In you, O LORD, I have taken refuge;
       let me never be put to shame.

 2 Rescue me and deliver me in your righteousness;
       turn your ear to me and save me.

 3 Be my rock of refuge,
       to which I can always go;
       give the command to save me,
       for you are my rock and my fortress.

 4 Deliver me, O my God, from the hand of the wicked,
       from the grasp of evil and cruel men.

 5 For you have been my hope, O Sovereign LORD,
       my confidence since my youth.

 6 From birth I have relied on you;
       you brought me forth from my mother's womb.
       I will ever praise you.

 7 I have become like a portent to many,
       but you are my strong refuge.

 8 My mouth is filled with your praise,
       declaring your splendor all day long.

 9 Do not cast me away when I am old;
       do not forsake me when my strength is gone.

 10 For my enemies speak against me;
       those who wait to kill me conspire together.

 11 They say, "God has forsaken him;
       pursue him and seize him,
       for no one will rescue him."

 12 Be not far from me, O God;
       come quickly, O my God, to help me.

 13 May my accusers perish in shame;
       may those who want to harm me
       be covered with scorn and disgrace.

 14 But as for me, I will always have hope;
       I will praise you more and more.

 15 My mouth will tell of your righteousness,
       of your salvation all day long,
       though I know not its measure.

 16 I will come and proclaim your mighty acts, O Sovereign LORD;
       I will proclaim your righteousness, yours alone.

 17 Since my youth, O God, you have taught me,
       and to this day I declare your marvelous deeds.

 18 Even when I am old and gray,
       do not forsake me, O God,
       till I declare your power to the next generation,
       your might to all who are to come.

 19 Your righteousness reaches to the skies, O God,
       you who have done great things.
       Who, O God, is like you?

 20 Though you have made me see troubles, many and bitter,
       you will restore my life again;
       from the depths of the earth
       you will again bring me up.

 21 You will increase my honor
       and comfort me once again.

 22 I will praise you with the harp
       for your faithfulness, O my God;
       I will sing praise to you with the lyre,
       O Holy One of Israel.

 23 My lips will shout for joy
       when I sing praise to you—
       I, whom you have redeemed.

 24 My tongue will tell of your righteous acts
       all day long,
       for those who wanted to harm me
       have been put to shame and confusion.


----------



## kayte (May 25, 2009)

*Psalm 66:20*
_Blessed be God, which hath not turned away my prayer, nor his mercy from me._

_From everlasting to everlasting the Lord's love is with those who fear him, and his righteousnesswith their children's children -- with those who keep his covenant and remember to obey his precepts._ 
*Psalm 103:17-18*

_Oh Lord save us,give us success _
*Psalm 118*

Every promise has been fulfilled; not one has failed." 
*Joshua 23:14 *

Not one word has failed of all the good promises he gave through his servant ... this world - very great and precious promises" 
*2 Peter 1:4* 




> Today....it is Feb 27...the landlord just slipped the March Rent bill under my door..I wrote out a check for 1340.00 while happily listening to U2 and in an hour when I go out for errands..I will pay the rent on time ..before it is due knowing rent through summer is assured with work of my heart that is paying me NOW
> 
> All praise be to God
> 
> Thank you God Thank you Thank you



The above was from the Praise report thread in February..and today I was feeling hurt and defeated and in despair...as God closed the door on one relationship..I thought how many others have gone 

and my booking agent and I _had a fight _and I saw last night..on the website calendar she'd _booked another black female author for June 3... _a job I could have done...in Virginia and that stung...bad..I went to bed bitter and hurt
... I could used that fifteen hundred....so easily..

but I knew on waking ......I HAD to give thanks to our Lord now more than ever...because it feels hard to do..and then I came across this praise repost and it's STILL TRUE.

...in a couple of weeks I will be handing in pre-paid certified rent checks for June July AND August...Summer where I traditionally fall behind..sometimes months behind...
and go through incredible panic... 

Summer rent assured of by God 

Thank you Lord  for remaining faithful even when I am not
for keeping Your promises
Thank You


----------



## ultrasuede (May 26, 2009)

kayte said:


> *Psalm 66:20*
> _Blessed be God, which hath not turned away my prayer, nor his mercy from me._
> 
> _From everlasting to everlasting the Lord's love is with those who fear him, and his righteousnesswith their children's children -- with those who keep his covenant and remember to obey his precepts._
> ...



Yes sometimes we (I) have to keep our eyes on the Lord and remember just how much he has done for us in the past, which you are doing.  Just as you said he does remain faithful. This is a comforting thought and my spirit lifts immediately with thanksgiving whenever I do this. Hope things get back on track with your booking agent.


----------



## kayte (Jun 18, 2009)

a belated thank you UltraSuede 
Maybe I will drop her a line...this summer


----------



## Laela (Jul 13, 2009)

I thank God for my husband...  He's such a good man.... praise God!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm joining in with you ladies. Im going to post more later though.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 26, 2009)

Today I am grateful for being registered in 2 more courses for my MBA. I now have 4 semesters left to complete (done by Dec 2010). I remember when I started this long process 3.5 years ago. Time really is starting to fly and I am getting excited.

I believe that even though there are so many sad things happening in my life right now, and the opposition is stronger than it has ever been before, I am more than a conqueror through Christ who strengthens me!  

AWESOME THREAD! We overcome by the words of our testimony!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Feb 28, 2011)

Just bumping because Praise and Gratitude to God gets the most hits on this thread


----------

